# Rowaini Musketeers: One For All and All For One



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2007)

*Here begins the tale of one very special squadron of the King's Musketeers.*

*We begin at the end of a routine patrol mission in the forest of Lardres on the Rajerian border. There were rumours of strange shapes in the forest, but it turned out to be just chasing shadows. This was probably especially disappointing for the newest musketeer, Jacen, as his first mission wound up being uneventful. Now they have reached the small but busy city of Arvanne, the regional capital for the rural border province of Niarche.*

*It has been four days on the road from the forest. Our roadworn heroes are probably hoping for a nice hot bath, a warm meal, some fine wine, a little bit of companionship, or maybe some combination thereof.*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2007)

Jacen slouched into Arvanne. He couldn't help it. For one, his rear end was sore from all the riding. It wasn't that he couldn't ride, but he'd never had to ride so MUCH before. Sleeping outdoors was still kind of hard for him too, hence he was quite tired now. Finally, but outweighing all other reasons...the patrol had been a bust. And not just any old flat peasant bust, no. A full-fledged floppy, overstated aged noblewoman's bust that needed wires and whalebone sewn into her gown to support.

Nothing. Nothing?!

"I still think I saw -something-," he says sullenly, his voice still clinging madly to the last of his boyish higher register, just as his cheeks retained their youthful roundness. He was the sort of boy women called 'pretty,' and often crowded around. Young for a musketeer, almost scandalously so...but anyone who had seen his swordplay knew that young Jacen had earned his place among them.

"Maybe a witch used sorcery to confound us!" he adds, speaking louder over the clopping of hoofs on cobbles.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2007)

*Gabriel sits up a little straighter in his saddle and grins, in anticipation of the pleasures that await him, as they return to the hustle and bustle of civilisation, subconsciously running his fingers through his hair and brushing off some road dust as they pass into the city.*

Glancing across at Jacen as he mentions a witch, Gabriel chuckles, “Sorry your first patrol was so routine Jacen, but I’m sure we’ll find something a little more exciting for you soon enough.” Adding, when he notices the way Jacen’s sitting his saddle, “And don’t worry, you’ll get used to all the riding and sleeping outdoors in no time. In the meantime though, a few drinks and a good nights sleep will help ease your discomfort.”


----------



## Velmont (Sep 3, 2007)

Hyancinthe was on his horse behind the three companions. He was following the group without a word. He felt so tired. He is use to serve Gabriel and his friends, but the wilderness had such a burden to his task and he has no skills for outdoor. He might need to thinks about taking some time to train in such skill if he has to stay at there service.

That had been very ininteresting mission, but the life of a lackey of musketeers had suprisingly been more interesting than the work at the forge by some moment. He couldn't think to return there for good... or worse, to go in prison if some gentlemen he had clean the pockets in the past learned that he had been cheating against them.

Hyancinthe was awaken from his thought by Jacen words. The replies of Gabriel sounds at the opposite for him. It would mean he will have some more work to do before he could rest. He felt that he could really use a night without master... maybe he should try to find some lady for them so he can rest.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 3, 2007)

Tristan rode comfortably upon his his large steed, trying to conceal his mirth at Jacen's discomfort upon his horse. _"If the boy wouldn't always run from my training, his backside wouldn't be as sore."_ he thought.

Jacen's comment about a witch was too much for Tristan though, and a deep laugh burst forth from the musketeer. "As long as your witch doesn't enchant our wine or beds, we'll be fine Jacen."

Looking arond the busy city, Tristan adds: "I do love being out riding with Puissant here" he says patting the big horse's neck, "but I too am ready for a hard drink, a soft bed and a softer woman."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2007)

(OOC: Cool, we have a first impression reply from everyone.  I'm actually not going to actively channel this for now.  You can use skills like Knowledge and Gather Information (or just a flat-out Search) to see what you already know / find out where things are and then go do them on your own initiative!)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2007)

Jacen scowls a bit, but grudgingly admits, "A proper bed does sound nice. Sleeping for a whole night without having swat any bugs...maybe an actual bath." He definitely doesn't sound unhappy about those things.

"Still. Is that sort of thing common? I mean, riding out and finding nothing at all? I thought chasing rumors and shadows was work for the town guard. We're _Musketeers._ The best of the best! Surely we have better things to do."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2007)

*Gabriel nods and grins, obviously in agreement with Tristan’s sentiments.*

“It’s all part of protecting the king, Jacen ... even the little things like patrolling and following up on rumours of strange shapes in the forest that turn out to be nothing. If we don’t do it and someone or something intent on harming the king or the kingdom slips by unopposed, then we have failed in our duty. It’s not all glamourous my friend, but it is important ... no matter how mundane it might seem.”


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2007)

With a sigh, Jacen nods. "I guess you're right."

He looks around, shifting gears with the alacrity of youth. "I haven't been here before, what inn are we staying at?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 4, 2007)

"Not only that Jacen. But the sight of Musketeers puts the locals at ease. It shows that the King cares about them. Enough to send his best to investigate even shadows to address their fears."  adds Tristan.

"As to our inn, we have been in so many on the road, I can't keep them straight at the end of the day. Didn't it have a boar on the sign?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2007)

(OOC: You don't have any sort of 'reservations' per se.  Those trained in it can use Knowledge: Local to know all the cool stuff about local inns

EDIT--Hmmm, I checked and nobody is trained in Knowledge: Local, at least not with the loss of Brice.  Ironically, having Knowledge: Nobility makes Tristan the party 'Sage'.  Quite humorous given his personality   Another fun fact--nobody has Diplomacy below +10  )


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2007)

"Not a boar, Sir, that was the Inn we stop on our last travel. I think there is the Golden Unicorn not far from here if I remember." replies Hyancinthe, which is on the back. "If you want, Sir, I could move foward and warn them your are coming. That way, you could have an hot meal, a hot bath, a soft bed and some soft skin awaiting for you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2007)

(OOC: Hmm, you guys don't have pre-arranged lodging, though, as mentioned   You didn't know how long the mission would take, so you couldn't have made them.  Also, you didn't stop in this city on the way there because it would have delayed the mission somewhat--it wasn't the quickest route.)


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2007)

OOC: I've edited my last post...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: I've edited my last post...



 (OOC: Okey dokey.  I'll let it slide to keep momentum, but next time, though, I'd wait for the results of the Knowledge check )


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2007)

OOC: Well, is 22 enough? It is an untrained check, but the _I think_ is the key word, Hyancinthe can be wrong, even more if he is unfamiliar with that region where we are.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2007)

(OOC: That's a fantastic roll, and I'd love to give you lots of Local info on the city.  Sadly, untrained means you cap out at DC 10--the common knowledge every schmoe knows.  If you or anyone else wants to throw in 1 rank in a Knowledge or too because you didn't know you needed them before Bront and Brice dropped, I'd be cool with allowing that.  You can even keep the 22 (make it 23 though) )


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2007)

OOC: Done... I've reduced Apparise by 2 points (working with the musketeer make him trade less then working at s hop) to raise Know(Local) by two rank (he knew the gamblers den some times ago  ). Fit with the character. That makes 24 trained roll finally.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe's Knowledge Local on Inns]
The city is small by the standards of the name 'city', but it is still the respectable provincial capital, and as such, it has plenty of amenities, moreso than a usual city of its size the better to impress visiting nobility.  The city has five major inns, and that apart from various taverns and the like where gambling and ale is the order of the day and a back room for travelers, while possible, is not a priority.  

The largest, fanciest, and most luxurious of the inns is Lanvariel's Bounty, whose gorgeous marble female angel statue is a popular quick stop for tourists, even those who can't afford a room there.  It is often used by visiting nobility, wealthy merchants, and people of importance, as well as traveling clergy, who are generally given free rooms out of respect.  Because of this, sometimes religious pilgrims to the region will save up to stay here as well.  Facilities include one of the region's most famous chefs, a massage parlour, and a natural hot springs spa. 

The Crimson Pinwheel is a more festive and raucous inn, favoured by merchants and their hired guards, off-duty guards and soldiers, mercenaries, and vacationing tourists.  There are usually themed parties and festivals every few days or so, some of which they just make up as an excuse to drum up business.  Themes include masquerade dances, contests (trivia, drinking, etc), and other such things.

The Golden Unicorn, on the other hand, is quieter than the Crimson Pinwheel and cheaper than Lanvariel's Bounty while still being fairly nice.  It is often favoured by those who are looking for a peaceful rest, especially the elderly or those traveling with small children.

The Wanderer's Respite is a cheaper inn that is set up, as the name implies, less for visitors to Arvanne and more for those travelers who are just passing through.  It has a spare and spartan decor, but the service is solid.

The Canny Penny is the cheapest inn in the entire city.  The rock bottom prices are the result of the maximum possible cuts in cost, so the food, room, and service are all rather poor.
[/SBLOCK]

(OOC: And let me know if he wants to Know: Local on anything else )


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2007)

Hyacinthe moves foward and pass in front, heading for teh Inn but suddenly stop and turns his house. "Maybe I have a better choice for you. The Lanvariel's Bounty have hot natural spring spa and teh massage parlour that would be a great for Sir d'Arthinan need of bath and relaxation. And chef is reknown for his meals, the best of the region. I am quite sur you'll like it, sir d'Toussaint. All these have there cost, but it worth every once of gold given, a luxury I am quite sur you will appreciate after these days outdoor. Is it fine with you, Sirs?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2007)

“That sounds ideal, Hyancinthe! You know, I’m always astonished by your broad knowledge of the realm. Hmm, I hope you also know where there might be a friendly game of cards or dice going on, as I wouldn’t mind a little gambling after our time on the road too.”


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

"Are you sure we can afford it?" Jacen asks. "I mean...hot springs...and massages. That's got to be expensive. We should probably just settle for the food and beds, really. That alone sounds great to me."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2007)

"If you want to spare a few gold but still haev a quiet place, the Golden unicorn will be the best choice. But I might have more difficulty to find some ladies to warm your bed if you wish one, as it is more popular to families and elder, not teh kind of client ladies seeks.

For gambling, what kind you seek. Hazard or cards game. And against who would you like to play against. Commoners, bourgeoisie or nobility?" asks Hyancinthe.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

The poor boy coughs and turns absolutely scarlet.

"The Unicorn sounds fine to me," he mutters uncomfortably.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> The poor boy coughs and turns absolutely scarlet.
> 
> "The Unicorn sounds fine to me," he mutters uncomfortably.




Tristan laughs and clasps Jacen shoulder in a huge hand. "Come on lad. A little relaxation will do you good. Especially your horse-weary backside! You could catch a length of steel in the belly tommorrow, and what good will the Unicorn have been? We ride hard and fight hard, you must learn to play hard as well. Trust me lad, treat yourself right when you can. Hyacinthe, onto the Bounty!"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2007)

"Perfect, I'll make sure d'Arthinan will have a massage and spa session waiting for him when you'll arrive. What would you like to eat, sir d'Toussaint? I'll make sure something hot and good await you for your arrival."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 5, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Perfect, I'll make sure d'Arthinan will have a massage and spa session waiting for him when you'll arrive. What would you like to eat, sir d'Toussaint? I'll make sure something hot and good await you for your arrival."





"What ever the house special is, and plenty of wine. And I'll take a spa and massage as well Hyacinthe. Jacen, how about you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

"I AM pretty hungry," Jacen admits. "And I'd kill for some good wine. But I'm pretty tired too...I think I'll leave it at that for now. Big meal, wine, and a soft bed."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2007)

(OOC: Great--and Hyacinthe, if you want you can roll a Knowledge Local on places to gamble.  Since you did so well on the check for inns, I'll give you gambling knowledge relating to inns (obviously these won't be the best gambling places, but you would already know them without another check) The Crimson Pinwheel does usually have some good gambling going on, as is common for the louder merchant's/soldier's inn, as opposed to the upper class luxury of Lanvariel's Bounty.  If Lanvariel's Bounty has any gambling, it would be in a private room, not easy to find, and invite only, for high stakes.  The Unicorn definitely does not have gambling.  The Respite usually has some friendly games going on for low stakes, at least when there are a bunch of travelers around.  The Penny's patrons aren't usually wealthy enough to afford to gamble, and there isn't really good space for it)


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2007)

"Perfect, you'll have that. Also, do you wish company tonight, sirs?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]I want to know where I can find gambling in the city outside the Inns (roll result: 7 oh well, Gabriel will probably play at the Pinwheel...) and also good ladies for my master (roll result of 17, that's better).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2007)

(OOC: Okey dokey.  For ladies (since that term could mean a lot of things), which of the following best describes what you mean:  

A) Local ladies, beauties of good breeding and refined wit who would be inclined to a bit of dancing, romance, and wine, and perhaps, if she is appropriately impressed, a bit more--both these and (B) require a more subtle approach, and finding these girls would necessitate spending a fair amount of time in the right sorts of places where young ladies flock.

B) Local girls, generally plainer than local ladies, of common breeding, and also inclined to dancing, romance, and wine, plus maybe more, but still not girls who sleep with men for pay--both these and (A) require a more subtle approach, and finding these girls would necessitate spending a fair amount of time in the right sorts of places where common girls flock.

C) Cheap hookers who will sleep with anyone for a few pennies.  Finding these is as simple as finding a brothel, though of course, these don't advertise themselves as much as the inns, so the DC is higher (17 is fine for knowing the basics though, of course)

D) Expensive courtesans, generally of greater beauty and class and with more refined tastes, but they still sleep with men for pay, and they cost more.  You can usually find these at the most upscale place of its sort in a city (if this is what you mean, I'll tell you what that is, since 17 is enough to know).


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2007)

OOC: I suppose I have already done so for Gabriel and Tristan... so, Unleashed, Fenris, what is your character's taste?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

Jacen blushes again at the question, though to his credit, not nearly as badly.

"I really am tired," he demurs. "And sore. No thanks. Next time."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 5, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: I suppose I have already done so for Gabriel and Tristan... so, Unleashed, Fenris, what is your character's taste?




OOC: I would vote A, but for convience sake will Unleashed's preference (although definitely not C)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Perfect, I'll make sure d'Arthinan will have a massage and spa session waiting for him when you'll arrive. What would you like to eat, sir d'Toussaint? I'll make sure something hot and good await you for your arrival."



“Tristan has stated my choices quite succinctly, so the same for me, thank you Hyancinthe.”



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "For gambling, what kind you seek. Hazard or cards game. And against who would you like to play against. Commoners, bourgeoisie or nobility?" asks Hyancinthe.



“Oh, you know the type of game I usually like, Hyancinthe, a friendly game of cards with gentlemen wealthy enough to make it worth my while. So just keep an eye out, as I may or may not have time to play tonight, depending on my luck elsewhere,” Gabriel remarks with a chuckle.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Perfect, you'll have that. Also, do you wish company tonight, sirs?"





			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen blushes again at the question, though to his credit, not nearly as badly.
> 
> "I really am tired," he demurs. "And sore. No thanks. Next time."



“Of course Hyancinthe, the evening is always more pleasant with a lovely young lady for company,” Gabriel remarks, before looking towards their newest musketeer. “Next time ... well, we might have to hold you to that, Jacen,” he add with a good-natured grin.

OOC: Gabriel also votes A. Hmm, looks like I’m running a bit behind in posting rate ... that’s certainly unusual ... though it seems you’re getting a lot of posting in while I’m sleeping.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 6, 2007)

"I will see to that now. You'll find the Lanvariel's Bounty, follow the tourists and find the angels." On that, Hyancinthe go foward, leaving his masters behind. He will first try to make the arrangement for a good meal for the three. He will then make sure a spa and massage await them. He will then head to the Crimson Pinwheel and try to find some rich merchant who would be ready to play some card games later tonight with a musketeer. He will finaly try to find some local ladies who would like to spend a pleasant night with the three musketeer.

[SBLOCK=OOC]The ladies, it will be option A he want to find, but that will be the last thing he will do and start with meal, then spa & massage, then card game for Gabriel and finally find some ladies, preferably three, even if Jacen didn't like teh idea much  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2007)

(OOC: Let's start with Knowledge--After that, let me see if I understand:

They're going to Lanvariel's Bounty anyway, and the chef is also there, as are the massage and spa, so he won't need to worry about looking for that or anything--I don't see why he's leaving the others at this point unless he plans to rush ahead to Lanvariel's Bounty before them.  Wouldn't he just stay with the others for now?

Anyway, once you let me know about that, the other stuff I think I've got down--he'll go to the Crimson Pinwheel to find gambling opportunities for Gabriel (though if the card game is to be in the future, the people there now might not still be--it may be best to check it out just before Gabriel goes to gamble or to have Gabriel do so himself).

Then for the ladies, I assume he's not going to try to pick up the ladies and displace them as a proxy on some sort of crazy blind date service--he would just be scouting out for ladies so that he could send the Musketeers there to do their thing, right?  The Knowledge check info he already knows can help with that too)

[SBLOCK=Knowledge Local]

On gambling, Hyacinthe knows very little about the scene in this town except for the inns.

As for ladies, he has a few ideas.  The key is to find places where the young ladies of the minor nobility, the gentry, and the thinly noble-blooded of the upper middle class tend to flock.  Added to that is a choice of venue that allows a Musketeer to interpose himself and make an impression upon her.  So, for instance, the theatre would not be a good choice for an initial place, even though the ladies like the theatre, because they tend to visit such a place on dates with young men, rather than alone.  

The best thing for him to find is a local gala--that would be perfect if there is one.  He doesn't know enough about the area to know of any such galas already, but he knows where to start to gather information, and since Tristan usually has a good handle on the nobility in any given area, he can definitely ask Tristan and possibly get some good leads.  The next step is getting the musketeers an invite, of course, but he'll have to deal with that part when he comes to it![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 6, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Hyacinthe want to go ahead so when the masters arrive at the Inn, the meal will be ready to eat and to make sure there will be people avalaible for the massage after and the spa. He will also assure there is room avalaible for teh three gentlemen.

For the gambling... you are right, it might be a bit early, so he will rather try to learn where the three musketeer could go to meet some, where there could be a party or gala.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2007)

*Hyacinthe rushes on ahead along the same path as the others, hoping to outpace them by enough to have everything taken care of before they arrive.*

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe]*Hyacinthe arrives at Lanvariel's Bounty well before the others.  A receptionist behind the front desk, a sandy-haired man with thin spectacles, looks up when Hyacinthe appears, appraising Hyacinthe's travel-worn clothing.*

"Good afternoon, sir.  I hope the angels have watched over you and your lord in your travels to Arvanne.  How many rooms do you require of what sorts?  We have several styles of room.  The regular room is still a spacious area with a soft queen-sized bed and the finest decor, but we also have three styles of suite.  The regular suite, the deluxe suite, and the royal suite, in increasing order of luxury.  The suites have their own attaching baths and walk-in closets, plus a sitting and dining room attached to the bedroom, and the deluxe and royal suites also have a small attachment with a simple cot for a servant."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2007)

*As Hyancinthe rides off, Gabriel takes the opportunity to get a good look at the area of the city they’re in.*


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe]"Yes, the angels have watch over them, maybe too much for there taste. My masters, three musketeer, returns from a mission and want a well deserve rest. As luxury soften a musketeer, they will take two regular suite and one deluxe. I know even your regular room are of great confort and quality. As travelling open there stomach and they havn't got a normal meal for days, it would be appreciated that a table with some wine and the speciality of your chief would be ready for them when they arrived. They should be here in ten or fifteen minutes. Also, after a good meal, a massage for each of them, to relaxe there muscle who had as only bed the hard ground of the forest in the lasts night. Is it possible to satisfy my masters?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe]"Two regular suites and one deluxe?  If you traveling, this is for one night then?  Very well, sir, it shall be so.  Your total comes to 70 gold then for all three.  And the suite purchases entitle your masters to several special amenities free of charge.  The regular suites include full meals specially prepared by our world-renowned master chef, chosen from the list of specialties.  The meals come with a glass of wine each.  They also include a free massage and basic access to our exclusive natural hot springs spa.  The deluxe suite comes with full meals specially prepared as well, but they may be custom-ordered to suit the client's tastes and they each come with a full bottle of wine, and our guest in the deluxe room should feel free to order up to three platters of snacks or appetisers via room service free of charge.  Additionally, the deluxe suite grants our guest the right to unlimited free massages and full access to our exclusive natural hot springs spa except for the private baths."[/SBLOCK]

*Gabriel looks around.  They entered through the northern gate, and they have been passing residences, stalls, and small shops, but it looks like Hyacinthe's directions are leading them into the wealthiest part of town, as the buildings get progressively nicer, cleaner, and bigger.  He did say Lanvariel's Bounty was the finest inn in the city, after all.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2007)

“Hyancinthe wasn’t kidding when he said Lanvariel's Bounty was the finest inn in the city,” Gabriel remarks as he sees where they’re headed, “I hope he’ll do as well finding us an event to attend this evening.”

“So, still planning to turn in early, Jacen, or are you going to come out with us and enjoy what the city has to offer?” Gabriel asks, holding up a hand to forestall an answer as he continues, “Now, before you say no, just remember we’ll likely be back on the road tomorrow and may not have another chance like this for a while.”


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

Jacen looks at Gabriel and grins.

"I -am- a Musketeer," he admits, a bit sheepishly. "I suppose I can't just go straight to bed. Besides, who'll get you into trouble if I don't come along?"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe]"In that case, I think three Deluxe suite will be just perfect. As they will be here soon, I think you can prepare the table and teh meals and bring the first bottle of wine." tells Hyancinthe. "Do you need the payment now?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe]"Three deluxe suites?  Most certainly, sir," the man smiles and offers a slight nod of acknowledgment, "That will raise the cost to 114 gold, then.  You need not pay right now, but if you desire the meal and wine to be waiting for them, I will need you to take care of the bill now, yes.  And while we do that, do you want me to send in the three custom orders to the chef for our special guests?  I assume you have the orders ready with you?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe]"The speciality of the chief will be perfect. And something simple and quick to eat for me, I'll need to do some business tonight for my masters." answers Hyacinthe. "That will be all for now. If you could tell me which room we got, I'll go take a look and put my things so I'll be ready to welcome my masters"

Hyacinthe will quickly looks at teh room to make sure there is no bad surprise. He will then put his stock in one of the servant room before returning to the entrance where he will welcome his masters.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe](OOC: You didn't say that he paid, but the receptionist asked him to pay if he wants the meals taken care of now, so I assume he did, right?)

"Well, the chef has several specialties.  We have those listed on the menu.  Would you like to take a look and choose or are you in a hurry?  Also, would you like to pick the wines for our three guests as well?"

"I have the keys for your rooms right here.  Once we get the coin safely stored--and is there anything you would like to check here with us while we're at it?--Colette will show you your rooms.  Colette?" he pulls a cord, and down a side corridor walks a pretty young woman with long brown hair tied up carefully and securely behind her as part of an immaculately-kept uniformed dress that seems to match the other female staff Hyacinthe has glimpsed.

"Mais oui?"

"In a moment, could you show this man these three rooms?--" he pulls out the three keys.

"But of course," she replies with a polite smile towards Hyacinthe.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe]"I'll trust the chief taste for teh meal, and pick up a wine that marry well with the meal. I am quite sure you know what goes well together." Hyacinthe takes the purse he got and open it and gives the money. "Maybe one thing, one of my master love to gamble. Do you know the best place to places to play cards and dices in good company and for a fait amount of gold."

Hyacinthe smiles at Colette as she arrives. After the receptionist gives his answer, he wil follow Colette.

OOC: Yes, he will pay now.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe]"Very well, we will choose the wine to suit," the receptionist agrees, "Just making sure.  Some wine connoisseurs have very particular taste and vintage preferences, after all, and we have a variety available to suit the refined palate."

"Gambling?  Well, considering his wealth, he might try The Gilded Auspice--it is a favourite of wealthy merchants and some young nobles and lordlings."

"Right this way, Monsieur," Colette beckons, leading Hyacinthe upstairs.

*Compared to most inns, there are relatively few rooms along each hall, and they are well spaced out.  Colette stops in front of one of the rooms.*

"This is your first room, Monsieur.  The three each have different furnishings.  You can see, this one is high age lavish decor--" 

*She unlocks the door, revealing an interior decorated with sweeping, elaborate scrolls, curves, and symmetrical ornamentation, plus several large exuberant oil paintings.  The four rooms of the suite (not counting the servant's quarters which is less decorated) match each other in the ornate decor, and from here, he can see through the open bedroom door that the bad itself is a posh mahogany affair with curved stylised figures.  The room epitomises traditional luxury and extravagance*

"Here is the key.  Please return it to the front desk before leaving the building, oui Monsieur?"

"Shall I show you the others?"

*She takes him to the next room.  This one is decorated in softer tones, with a greater use of marble, including tasteful nude scupltures of angelic women representing the forces of nature.  The four main rooms of the suite are decorated after each of the four seasons, with paintings and sculpture to match those themes, complete with angelic and voluptuous bathers in summer (in the bathroom), maidens and flowers in spring (in the dining area), landscapes with colourful leaves, sunsets, and harvest themes in autumn (in the bedroom), and cornices of a windy face blowing cold air in winter (in the sitting room).*

"This room is sometimes called the 'Four Seasons Suite', Monsieur.  Do you like it?  Here is the key.  Please return it to the front desk before leaving the building.  Right this way to the last room, Monsieur: it is not far--"

*Just up the stairs next to the other suite, on the top floor is the last room.  The ceiling of this room is at the top of the entire inn, and so it is much higher than the other rooms, with vaulted arches, leaving room for stained glass windows depicting mythical stories of the angels.  Long smooth columns and a few sections of buttresses on the outside edges both decorate the room and help to hold the roof atop without putting strain on the stained glass windows.  Though there is not as much art as in the other rooms, the bedroom in particular has a beautiful view of some of the prettier buildings surrounding the inn as well as the river Nalois.  It would likely be even more beautiful at the sunset.*

"Here is the last key Monsieur.  And please remember to return it to the front desk before leaving the building."

"Do you have any questions or need any more help, Monsieur?  It is my pleasure to assist you with anything you need."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen looks at Gabriel and grins.
> 
> "I -am- a Musketeer," he admits, a bit sheepishly. "I suppose I can't just go straight to bed. Besides, who'll get you into trouble if I don't come along?"



Gabriel laughs, “That’s the spirit, Jacen! As for trouble, I usually get into enough of that all on my own, though I guess we’ll see if you add to it or not as the evening progresses,” he adds with a grin.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 8, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Gabriel laughs, “That’s the spirit, Jacen! As for trouble, I usually get into enough of that all on my own, though I guess we’ll see if you add to it or not as the evening progresses,” he adds with a grin.





"Yes, I think the correct phrase is '_help_ him get into trouble' " laughs Tristan.

"For me, I have a notch in my sword to get out, and desire one to add to my belt" adds Tristan with a sly wink to Jacen.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe]Hyancinthe looks at the room. He makes a mental notes to gives the first room to Jacen, the second to Tristan and the last to Gabriel. "No question, Mademoiselle, these room will be perfect. Thank you for this visit, it was pleasant and you establishment is a marvelous place. I would love to stay a bit more in your company, but my duty call and my masters will be here soon." He salutes Colette and return to his horse where he grabs his things and put them into the third's servant room before he goes back to welcome the three musketeers.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe]"Well, I hope you all enjoy your stay, Monsieur.  If you need anything later, you can ask for Colette."

*Colette nods slightly.  The way she moved looks like she is often used to deep curtsies, but that isn't the proper decorum when dealing with a mere servants of her guests.  She then pauses for a moment--though it is not totally clear why: maybe she is interested in Hyacinthe or wants to hear what he will say, or perhaps she is waiting to see if he will give her a tip.  Either way, if he does nothing, she will nod to him again, smile, and head away.*

*Hyacinthe heads down and returns the keys momentarily to the receptionist so he can retrieve his things from his horse and bring it to the stable, where the stableboy takes care of it for him.  Then he returns, retrieves the keys, and waits to welcome the three musketeers--*[/SBLOCK]

*Eventually, after meandering pleasantly through the streets and asking for directions a few times, they find Lanvariel's Bounty.  It is a large building with gorgeous flowing architecture located near the river Nalois, which flows through the city--some of the rooms on the uppermost floor, which is girded with flying buttresses and features stained glass windows depicting scenes of the mythical tales of the angels, probably have excellent river views that would also be great for viewing the sunset over the Nalois, as the inn is east of the river.  The entrance to the inn is set with a large beautiful statue of a winged angelic woman.  Hyacinthe is waiting just inside for them.*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Jacen unabashedly gapes at the magnificent structure, revealing a life spent in smaller towns amid poorer folk, as they see Hyacinthe standing and waiting there.

"THIS is an inn?" he sputters. "It looks like a cathedral!"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2007)

“Okay Jacen, you can close your mouth now, before something thinks of making its home in there,” Gabriel chuckles as he dismounts. “Hmm, not enough stained glass windows for a cathedral, my friend, but it is a truely magnificent inn.”

*Gabriel looks around for someone to take Valarius or somewhere to tie him up, before grabbing his gear and heading inside.*

“Ah, Hyancinthe, a fine choice of inn indeed ... I assume our rooms are organised?”

[SBLOCK=OOC]If there’s someone there to take and stable their horses, Gabriel tosses them a gold coin and says to give Valarius (his horse) a thorough brushing and a treat or two.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2007)

*Gabriel sees the stables just to the side.  The stableboy smiles as he catches the gold coin, and he gives a bow before taking Valarius's reins to lead the horse to the stables.*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 9, 2007)

A booming voice calls the stable boy back "You best take this set of reigns as well boy, or you'll get a cuffing rather than more gold" calls out Tristan dismounting from Puissant.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2007)

*The stable boy looks rightly intimidated by the large man who suddenly appeared in the stables with that demand as the lad was leading Gabriel's horse away.*

"I'm sorry, sir!" he bows several times rapidly before reaching gingerly for the reins.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2007)

Jacen dismounts and leads his horse over to the boy. 

"Could you take mine too?" the lad asks, offering his reins. Then he seems to reconsider, perhaps thinking that one stableboy leading three horses might be a bit much. "Or...actually, just show me. I'll lead her in."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2007)

"Yes sir," the stableboy bows, "Yes sir, I can take your horse too.  Please allow me."

*The stableboy takes Jacen's reins and heads to stable the horses.*


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe]"I will remember the name." replies Hyacinthe with a smile and nods. Once she is gone, he hastly finish to put his stock in his room before going down to the hall.[/SBLOCK]

"Welcome masters. Here the keys of your room." He hands each musketeer a key. "I have chosen a deluxe room. It's not the royal suite but I think you'll like it. That include a meal that is already ordered. I have left the choice of plate to the fantasy of the chief, so he could do one of his speciality. The meal come with one bottle of wine per person, so you should have enough for it. I think one bottle is already waiting for you at your table. I have asked to be harmonized with the meal. After that, you'll have an unlimited access to the massage service and the spa, so you can relax your muscle who has suffer from the hard ground fo the forest. If you want to have access to a private bath, it will cost a bit more. If you are hungry during the night, you can order up to three snacks or appetizer. After the third, they will be charged. All that for only 38 gold per person, a nice and fair reward after a mission I think. I have already paid, you can reimbursed me later.

For the gambling, I'll need to go see, there might be two places that have good potential for you, master. It shouldn't take too long, so I should be back before the end of your supper. Do you plan to take the massage and spa before or after having played a bit with teh dices and cards?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 9, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Welcome masters. Here the keys of your room." He hands each musketeer a key. "I have chosen a deluxe room. It's not the royal suite but I think you'll like it. That include a meal that is already ordered. I have left the choice of plate to the fantasy of the chief, so he could do one of his speciality. The meal come with one bottle of wine per person, so you should have enough for it. I think one bottle is already waiting for you at your table. I have asked to be harmonized with the meal. After that, you'll have an unlimited access to the massage service and the spa, so you can relax your muscle who has suffer from the hard ground fo the forest. If you want to have access to a private bath, it will cost a bit more. If you are hungry during the night, you can order up to three snacks or appetizer. After the third, they will be charged. All that for only 38 gold per person, a nice and fair reward after a mission I think. I have already paid, you can reimbursed me later.
> 
> For the gambling, I'll need to go see, there might be two places that have good potential for you, master. It shouldn't take too long, so I should be back before the end of your supper. Do you plan to take the massage and spa before or after having played a bit with teh dices and cards?"




Tristan give a laugh "What an excellent man you have Gabriel. I must try to win him from you in cards one night when you are deep in your cups. Well done Hyacinthe" says Tristan walking up and patting Hyacinthe on the shoulder as he takes the key and enters the inn.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2007)

Jacen gratefully accepts his key and asks, "How much extra is a private bath? That sounds really nice right about now."

He adds though, with a quick look at the other Musketeers, "Unless we're going somewhere else right away?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2007)

*As Jacen asks the others about scheduling, the three musketeers head inside.  The interior is well kept and clean, with expensive carpets and tasteful works of art on display.  Following Hyacinthe's lead or directions, they head up the stairs a few floors and reach Jacen's room first.  Tristan's is down the other end of the hall, and Gabriel's is up on the next floor.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2007)

(OOC: If you open the rooms or go inside, use the following descriptions)

[SBLOCK=Jacen's Room Description]*The interior is decorated with sweeping, elaborate scrolls, curves, and symmetrical ornamentation, plus several large exuberant oil paintings. The four rooms of the suite (not counting the servant's quarters which is less decorated) match each other in the ornate decor, and from here, he can see through the open bedroom door that the bad itself is a posh mahogany affair with curved stylised figures. The room epitomises traditional luxury and extravagance.*[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Tristan's Room Description]*This one is decorated in softer tones, with a greater use of marble, including tasteful nude scupltures of angelic women representing the forces of nature. The four main rooms of the suite are decorated after each of the four seasons, with paintings and sculpture to match those themes, complete with angelic and voluptuous bathers in summer (in the bathroom), maidens and flowers in spring (in the dining area), landscapes with colourful leaves, sunsets, and harvest themes in autumn (in the bedroom), and cornices of a windy face blowing cold air in winter (in the sitting room).*[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Gabriel's Room Description]*The ceiling of this room is at the top of the entire inn, and so it is much higher than the other rooms, with vaulted arches, leaving room for stained glass windows depicting mythical stories of the angels. Long smooth columns and a few sections of buttresses on the outside edges both decorate the room and help to hold the roof atop without putting strain on the stained glass windows. Though there is not as much art as in the other rooms, the bedroom in particular has a beautiful view of some of the prettier buildings surrounding the inn as well as the river Nalois. It would likely be even more beautiful at the sunset.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Welcome masters. Here the keys of your room." He hands each musketeer a key. "I have chosen a deluxe room. It's not the royal suite but I think you'll like it. That include a meal that is already ordered. I have left the choice of plate to the fantasy of the chief, so he could do one of his speciality. The meal come with one bottle of wine per person, so you should have enough for it. I think one bottle is already waiting for you at your table. I have asked to be harmonized with the meal. After that, you'll have an unlimited access to the massage service and the spa, so you can relax your muscle who has suffer from the hard ground fo the forest. If you want to have access to a private bath, it will cost a bit more. If you are hungry during the night, you can order up to three snacks or appetizer. After the third, they will be charged. All that for only 38 gold per person, a nice and fair reward after a mission I think. I have already paid, you can reimbursed me later.
> 
> For the gambling, I'll need to go see, there might be two places that have good potential for you, master. It shouldn't take too long, so I should be back before the end of your supper. Do you plan to take the massage and spa before or after having played a bit with teh dices and cards?"



“Well, I plan to relax a little, dine, and make myself presentable for the event you’re going to get us an invite to, Hyacinthe, so I think you’d better sort that out first. The gambling can wait for the moment I think, as the company of a lovely young lady or two is definitely preferable to a few men getting angry at me for taking all their coin ... especially on our first night back in civilisation,” Gabriel replies with a grin.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan give a laugh "What an excellent man you have Gabriel. I must try to win him from you in cards one night when you are deep in your cups. Well done Hyacinthe" says Tristan walking up and patting Hyacinthe on the shoulder as he takes the key and enters the inn.



“Oh, poor deluded Tristan, thinking you can beat me at cards under _any_ circumstances,” Gabriel laughs, “Not that I would let Hyacinthe go over a simple game of cards anyway, as he’s far too valuable to me for that, no matter what you wager.”


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen gratefully accepts his key and asks, "How much extra is a private bath? That sounds really nice right about now."
> 
> He adds though, with a quick look at the other Musketeers, "Unless we're going somewhere else right away?"



“No, nowhere right away Jacen, as Hyacinthe has to find us somewhere to go first. Anyway, even if we had somewhere to go right now, it wouldn’t do to turn up hungry, smelling like our horses, and looking like we just rode into the city. Firstly, because they probably wouldn’t let us in anywhere where young ladies might otherwise welcome three dashing young musketeers, such as ourselves,” Gabriel grins, “but more importantly, one must dress appropriately to socialise with ladies of good breeding.”


----------



## Fenris (Sep 10, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Oh, poor deluded Tristan, thinking you can beat me at cards under _any_ circumstances,” Gabriel laughs, “Not that I would let Hyacinthe go over a simple game of cards anyway, as he’s far too valuable to me for that, no matter what you wager.”




"Oh well, perhaps a wrestling match for him then my friend" grins Tristan down at Gabriel.

Giving out a yawn and a stretch that would put a bear to shame, Tristan heads to his room to clean up, and make himself presntable for the evening.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Oh well, perhaps a wrestling match for him then my friend" grins Tristan down at Gabriel.
> 
> Giving out a yawn and a stretch that would put a bear to shame, Tristan heads to his room to clean up, and make himself presntable for the evening.



Gabriel laughs and shakes his head at Tristan’s wrestling option, “I don’t think so my friend ... though a little wresting with a lovely young lady has a certain appeal,” he adds with a wink.

*Leaving the others on their floor, after taking a quick peek inside each suite from the doorway, Gabriel heads up to his own room, more than ready to wash away the dust of the road and to indulge in a little pampered relaxation. Wandering through the rooms, and noticing Hyacinthe has already dropped his belongings in the servants attachement. Finally reaching the bedroom, Gabriel drops his gear just inside the door, before taking out his finest clothing and hanging it in the closet. Looking out the window, Gabriel takes in the panorama before him, noting the effect the setting sun will likely have.*

_Mention of such a view certainly wouldn’t harm my chances of getting a young lady up here_, Gabriel muses with a smile, pleased Hyacinthe chose this suite for him.

*Quickly washing the road dust from his face and dusting himself off as best he can, he then heads back downstairs to talk with the receptionist and find out a few things.*

Upon reaching the front desk, he says, “Good afternoon. My servant arranged three of your deluxe suites for our party, which are each magnificent I must say, and I was wondering how we organise use of the massage service, the hot springs spa, and room service available to us. Also, I was wondering when the meals he ordered might be ready.”

OOC: A simple question ... what time of day is it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2007)

(OOC: A bit past noon--the perfect time for a late lunch)


----------



## Velmont (Sep 10, 2007)

"I didn't asked for the price." answers Hyancinthe to Jacen. "You have an unlimited access to the common spa, but if you prefer some privacy, I can ask the receptionnist."

"I am pleased to hear that, master" tells Hyacinthe as he hear that Grabriel wouldn,t play him for any amount at a card game. "If you prefer for me to find you a pleasant night in good company, I'll do so first." Hyacinthe leads the three companions to there room. He leaves Jacen first, then Gabriel and finish with Tristan. As he show him is room he tells him.

"I hope you like your room, sir. Before I go, I would like to ask you something. I'll go and seek an event for you three to get some good time and company tonight. I know you are the most connected in teh local gentry, so if you could refer me to some friends you might have here, it would greatly help me to find the best event for you, sir. Or maybe just gives me some names that could help me start my search. I would like to find it as soon as possible so you can prepare properly for the night."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

Jacen nods at Hyacinthe, "It's all right, I'll ask at the front myself." He gives the stalwart servant a smile and heads to the receptionist with a "thanks."

At the front desk he says, "Hello, I'm...that is, our servant got me one of your rooms, and it's brilliant...it's really great. He said something about private baths though, so...how much would one of those be? I mean, considering I already have a room. Suite. Look, here's my key." He holds it up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Tristan's Knowledge Nobility]*Tristan doesn't know altogether too much about the nobles and socialities of Niarche province--just the big names.  Marquis Elmdor is the ruler of this province, though he doesn't live in Arvanne itself, so he isn't completely relevant right now.  Elmdor's daughter Celimene is renowned for her breathtaking beauty--she is considered to be one of the most beautiful women in all of the kingdom and of a quality high enough to marry a king someday, but she tends to simply stay at home more often than other young ladies of her stature.  The Mayor of Arvanne is Deoric Menaut.  He is known for his love of breeding dogs.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2007)

*A sandy-haired man with thin spectacles looks up as Gabriel and then Jacen approach.*

"Ah yes, thank you sir.  We are glad that you find your rooms to your liking.  There is a call bell you can use to call one of our friendly staff, who will assist you with any of your room service needs without requiring you to inconvenience yourself."

"For the massage, you can schedule either here or with a staff member you call to your room.  We will send up a talented masseuse to your room, specialised in the art of relaxation.  If you prefer, we also have private rooms that you can use for your massage on the lower floors--either way, it is free of charge."

"If you go downstairs, you will find our exclusive and luxurious underground hot springs.  Our hot springs staff are friendly and eager to please--they will help you enjoy your spa, providing access to the facilities, towels and other hot springs gear as necessary."

*He turns to Jacen.*

"Ah, a private bath for you, young sir?  All alone, or perhaps you have a lady friend who will be joining you?  How long would you need a private bath, young sir?"

*He turns back to Gabriel.*

"The chef should be done with your lunches shortly, sir.  They will be delivered to your room, unless you have preferences otherwise?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "I hope you like your room, sir. Before I go, I would like to ask you something. I'll go and seek an event for you three to get some good time and company tonight. I know you are the most connected in teh local gentry, so if you could refer me to some friends you might have here, it would greatly help me to find the best event for you, sir. Or maybe just gives me some names that could help me start my search. I would like to find it as soon as possible so you can prepare properly for the night."





"Why of course Hyacinthe. Now, I haven't been down on this end of the kingdom much, but word does spread at parties. The Mayor is Deoric Menaut, a fine man with a passon for hunting and dogs. We mustn't forget his lord Marquis Elmdor, the ruler of this province, and a man we don't wish to embarass for our sovereign's honor. Oh and I have heard his daughter, what was her name? Camaline, no Calimine, no it was Celimene. I have heard that she is a stunning beauty, destined for a prominent marriage some day, much to her father's delight. Those are all the names I can give you at the moment, Hyacinthe. Perhaps more time here will jog my memory. Or the promised meal, we shall see. Meanwhile I have the greatest of confidence in your ability."  

So dismissing Hyacinthe, Tristan turns and takes in his room, nodding in approval. He removes his boots and sinks down onto the bed for a moment of relxation before getting up to clean up, shave, and change out of riding gear.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2007)

Jacen's mouth drops for a moment. "Joining me in the _bath?_ Well, no. No, it'll just be me. I'll only need it for...maybe a half hour or so?" Obviously there was quite a bit about ladies of class and breeding that Jacen had yet to learn.

He looks down at himself and sniffs.

"Maybe an hour," he admits sheepishly.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *He turns to Jacen.*
> 
> "Ah, a private bath for you, young sir?  All alone, or perhaps you have a lady friend who will be joining you?  How long would you need a private bath, young sir?"
> 
> ...



“Ah good, I feel like I haven’t eaten a proper meal in a week, and lunch in my room is fine, thank you,” Gabriel replies, glancing at Jacen with a barely contained grin, before looking back to the receptionist.

“So how do the private baths differ from those in our suites?” he asks, adding as he notices some travel stains on his clothes, “Hmm, I don’t suppose you offer a laundry service do you, as my travelling clothes could do with being cleaned I think?”


----------



## Velmont (Sep 11, 2007)

"Thank you." Hyacinthe leaves Tristan company and go to teh kitchen to take the meal he has commanded and leave with it. He decides to get out and start to search for some event for his masters. Not wanting to find an hunt, he decide that the mayor would not be a great start, so he will start with his intuition and try to find a good event... maybe the Pinwheel could be a good start, but the kind of lady are not quite the quality his masters like.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2007)

(OOC: @Hyacinthe--Tristan didn't tell you this, but it was in his SBLOCK and it is relevant to Hyacinthe's search: The Marquis (and thus by extension his daughter) doesn't live in this city.  No time to update yet, but thought I'd mention this)


----------



## Velmont (Sep 11, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I've edited my post. Hyancinthe will do a gather information to find a gala or party. He knows the crimson Pinwheel do often such things, but the women found there will be more gentry then nobility, but it could be a start to find some info for better occasion.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2007)

"Very good, sir.  One hour at the private bath in the hot springs will cost you 10 gold.  The private bath is located near the source of our effervescent mineral water, so the relaxing restorative properties are at their greatest.  The private bath reservation includes unlimited service during that time, should you need more towels, some cold juice, or help scrubbing your back.  Wine, however, is extra, but you can bring any spare wine you have from your meals and have that served to you for free, of course," he answers Jacen.

"The baths in your suites are indeed private, but they will be filled with regular water and not our soothing restorative natural hot spring, though you can have some chamomile or other herbs brought up for the bath if you like."

"Regular laundry service is free.  Special dry cleaning and tailoring services are available, but they cost a bit extra," the receptionist finishes.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2007)

“The private bath sounds most soothing, though I think I’ll leave that luxury for a later time ... maybe when I have some company to share it with,” Gabriel remarks with a chuckle. “For the moment a good masage and some time in the spa will suffice to get me feeling like myself again ... though I won’t schedule it now, thank you,” he adds, before heading back upstairs.

*Once back in his room Gabriel finishes cleaning himself up with a quick shave, before changing into a clean set of travelling clothes as he awaits lunch.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2007)

"Very good, sir.  We hope you enjoy every aspect of your stay.  If you have any feedback, comments, or suggestions, please feel free to leave them in the bin over there, and if you need anything, don't hesitate to ask," the receptionist bows to Gabriel then turns back to finish talking to Jacen, "Would you like to take a private bath now, sir, or after your lunch?  Lunch should be ready for you shortly, but we can keep it warm and fresh for you later if you prefer."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2007)

Jacen shakes his head, clearing it. Everything was so different than before...still, it wasn't a change for the worse, that was for sure. With a boyish grin, he says, "Gabriel has the right idea, I think. I'll just have lunch and take a bath in my room...I'll save the private bath for when I'm impressing someone."

He nods, making the feather in his hat bob merrily.

"Thanks for the hospitality!"

With that, he heads for his room to await lunch.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2007)

"Very good, sir.  Enjoy your stay," the receptionist replies, bowing.

*Back in the rooms, it is not long before lunch is served.  A meal arrives for each of them:  Jacen gets a beautifully arranged Filet Mignon dish from which a delicious aroma wafts, with a dry red Liret Noir 1253 to accompany it.  Tristan receives a hearty platter of walnut-stuffed roast boar with a fine red Pirandel 1306.  Gabriel's is a scallops dish with a creamy white wine and butter based sauce, served sparkling white Ralnignon 1342.*

*Hyacinthe is still gathering information.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2007)

OOC: Look at that, Gabriel got the youngest wine. And speaking of wine, what skill are you using to cover knowledge of wines and such, as I’m looking for Gabriel to pick up some more gentlemanly skills in future?

*Gabriel savours his meal like it was the last one he was ever going to eat, consuming two glasses of the sparkling white as he enjoys the finely cooked scallops in their rich creamy sauce. Rising from his seat after lunch, he finds he’s started to stiffen a little from their days of riding, now he’s actually out of the saddle. Feeling the need of a massage sooner rather than later, he pours himself another glass of wine to drink as he waits, before moving over to the call bell and ringing it.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2007)

(OOC: I believe I mentioned that it might fall under various areas--Profession: Chef covers the use of wine in cooking, matching it with meals, and the like directly.  Craft: Vintner seems pretty weird, but I think it may be the right way to go about making wine, since wine is created in a long term process like a craft skill.  That would cover creating wines of different types yourself.  Knowledge: Nature would have some good info on the plants involved and the natural effects of the ingredients of the wine.  Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty would have all the courtesies and proper forms to observe in the drinking of wine and at the meal, probably including a bit about matching wines with meals for a host to consider (though not with as much depth as Profession: Chef).  Does that help?)

*Gabriel pulls on the cord for the call bell.  There is a slight ringing just to let Gabriel know that it worked--it likely also connects somewhere else where the servant can hear a different and louder ringing.  Before long, there is a knock on the door and a call of a woman's voice: 'Room service!'.  It proves to be a fairly pretty (for a commoner anyway) young woman, a servant here at the inn, wearing the immaculate matching liveried dress of all the female staff here.*

"Oui Monsieur?  What can I do for you?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2007)

Tristan relishes his meal and the fiune dry wine that accompanied it. The food was superb, but quiet. After all excellent food is made better by excellent company. And dining alone was not his preference. 

In any case, this first bottle was gone, and his dust barely driven from his mouth, much less his thirst. Popping the last of the walnut stuffing in his mouth, Tristan heads down to the receptionist to arrange for a bath and some more wine.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2007)

Jacen eats his dinner with all the speed of a hungry teenager...savoring the flavor, but much more the simple pleasure of a full belly. He gives the wine a sip, decides he likes it, and takes a glass of it with him to the bath in his room.

The first touch of hot water on his sore skin and cramped muscles wrings a long groaning sigh from him, and he happily sinks down to his chin in the copper tub that, on him, is a bit oversized. He takes another sip of wine and opens his eyes to look up at the ceiling. After a moment he raises his glass and smiles a slightly sad smile.

"This one's to you, father."

He finishes the glass and gets to scrubbing the days of trail dust off of himself and out of his hair.

After all, he'd want to be presentable at whatever the others had planned for the night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2007)

*As Tristan heads downstairs, he espies the receptionist, a sandy-haired man with thin spectacles.*

"Ah, good afternoon sir.  Is there anything I can do for you?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *As Tristan heads downstairs, he espies the receptionist, a sandy-haired man with thin spectacles.*
> 
> "Ah, good afternoon sir.  Is there anything I can do for you?"




"Yes my good fellow. I hear you have a remarkable spring here, and I am interested in a bath there to refresh my body. And my complements to the chef on lunch, the boar was excellent if a little on the small side. And this bottle of Pirandel was an excellenent accompaniment, if again too small. I shall require at least another bottle for my bath."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2007)

"Ah yes, the Pirandel 1306 is delicious, isn't it?  Very hearty and aged just right.  You know Pirandel, and many of the other wines we serve here, are regional specialties because they are grown right here in this province.  We definitely have more in stock for you, sir.  I can have them bring some for you and put it on your tab.  And if you really like Pirandel, we have a most magnificent wine in stock in the cellar, though it would best be saved for a special occasion--Grand Cru Pirandel 1089. Most Pirandel is best aged a few decades but no longer, but Grand Cru Pirandel is special and ages many years before it becomes perfect.  And of course, the year is significant--this wine has a history too."

(OOC: Knowledge Nobility and Royalty might have a chance at it, though the DC would have been lower for Knowledge History)

"But you would like to use the spa?  Very good, sir.  Will you be using it right now or later in the evening?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2007)

[sblock=Kn Check]
Tristan 1089 History Check (1d20+7=13)  Probably not    [/sblock]

Tristan nods sagely along with the receptionist 
"Yes of course 1089. It ought to be a special wine from such a year. But for now the 1306 will be adequate. But I shall be sure to return for the Grand Cru when I have more reason to celebrate. In the meantime I will see how well stocked that cellar yours is. The spa now with the bottle my good man."  replies Tristan still puzzling over the year. The lessons from his tutors had become a bit fuzzy. Swordplay and horses he remembered well enough, the book lessons, well he learned them, but was often more interested in dating than dates.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Gabriel pulls on the cord for the call bell.  There is a slight ringing just to let Gabriel know that it worked--it likely also connects somewhere else where the servant can hear a different and louder ringing.  Before long, there is a knock on the door and a call of a woman's voice: 'Room service!'.  It proves to be a fairly pretty (for a commoner anyway) young woman, a servant here at the inn, wearing the immaculate matching liveried dress of all the female staff here.*
> 
> "Oui Monsieur?  What can I do for you?"



OOC: Nope, not really much help there, though I’d think Profession (Vintner) rather than Craft (Vintner), since Brewer is a profession. Either way though it’s not something you’d just pick up. Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) however is something he’ll pick up eventually. 

*Opening the door, Gabriel’s smiles as he  observes the form for the pretty young woman, taking a nonchalant sip of wine as she poses her question.*

“Firstly, mademoiselle, I would hear your name, so that I might better address such a pretty young woman properly in future,” Gabriel says, his smile broadening to a grin as he awaits her name. “As for why I rang the bell,” he says, taking another sip of wine, “there are several things. I have some clothes which require laundering, the dishes from my delicious lunch are ready to be taken away, and I would like to schedule a massage for myself ... probably downstairs, as I wish to use the spa afterwards.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Knowledge Check]That was during the time after King Lothair III conquered Grallnica, Lacadia, Tyrenze, and Saracagne and crowned himself 'The Red Emperor'[/SBLOCK]

"Indeed, you are a man of learning sir.  Why, they say that the Red Emperor himself commissioned that extraordinary vintage to commemorate his marriage to the beautiful Princess Teresa," the receptionist replies to Tristan.

"The spa now?  Very good sir.  One moment please."

*The receptionist rings a bell, and a young man appears, wearing the spotless matching livery common to all the servants here.*

"Jean, please lead our esteemed guest to the spa and help him with whatever he needs," the receptionist turns  to Tristan, "Your wine will be brought for you at once, sir."

*The young man, Jean, bows to Tristan.*

"Right this way, sir.  Please follow me?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2007)

"I am Adele, Monsieur," the young woman replies to Gabriel with a smile and a blush.

*Adele is pleasing to look at for a commoner, with long mahogany hair bound up carefully as part of the uniform.  The person in charge of hotel staff can probably afford to be picky and select for good looks--but she is outclassed by all but the absolute plainest noblewomen.  This is mostly due to the superior breeding of the nobles, though it has something to say about the tendency for the nobility to abandon children below a certain threshold for beauty as well.*

"I shall take your clothes for you first, so you will have them ready sooner, Monsieur.  Then I will come up for the dishes, if that is alright with Monsieur?"

"Would Monsieur like the massage in the spa vapour room?  There is an area set aside for massage, and the soothing vapours coming from the vents below carry some of the same healing minerals found in the spa water.  Otherwise, there are rooms set up specifically for massage on the lower floor that you may use as well, Monsieur.  Would you like that massage right away then, Monsieur?  Would you like us to send the masseuse up here to guide you down to the right place, Monsieur?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2007)

"The Red Emperor himself you say? Well I must have a bottle in the princess's honor when the time is right." replies Tristan as he follows Jean to the spa.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2007)

"Very good, sir," the receptionist bows as Tristan takes his leave.

*Jean leads belowground, where the steam vents and mineral water create a natural hot springs in an area that is a bit like an underground grotto, though comfortable rooms have been sculpted into place with marble such that they seem to blend right in without intruding upon the nature of the place.  There seems to be a divide into two sections up ahead.  Jean heads to the right.*

"To the right here, sir.  The minerals soaking in provide their strongest natural remedy when you bathe with bare skin, so there are separate sections of the public baths for men and for women.  There is a changing room over there to remove your garments, and you can check them in over there where we will keep watch over them with great vigilance.  There are soft towels if you would like to use one before you lower yourself into the water.  There is also a vapour room where you can get a steam bath instead."

*The air here is warm and moist, and it seems that the hotel staff who work here consistently have a slightly modified outfit, sort of a cross between a modest bathing suit and a liveried uniform that manages to uphold decorum while still being practical for the area.  The water looks to be naturally warm enough to be luxuriously relaxing while not enough to scald, and it is filled with bubbles not because it is boiling but because of the special nature of the spa.  Other than that, the water is exceptionally clear and pure.*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2007)

Tristan nods in acknowledgement and thanks to Jean and heads to the changing room. Tristan's massive frame is perhaps even more impressive without the bulk of his clothes to conceal his body. Modesty is reserved for society and this grotto is about relaxation so Tristan walks over to check in his clothes and heads towards the pool without a towel.

"I may take that vapor later as well Jean, lets see how the pool is" replies Tristan.

The musketeer lowers himself into the water, and gives another bear like stretch as he allows his weary muscles to unwind under the gentle heat and bubbles. Putting his head back, he allows the water to bouy him up. He closes his eyes and floats in relaxation for a time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2007)

*Jean nods.*

"Very good, sir.  If you have any other requests, sir, please ask Chloe over there--" 

*He points to a young woman who is moderately attractive for a commoner, though growing up among Tristan's sisters and cousins, she still looks a bit plain.  She is wearing an outfit designed for the spa.*

"She has been assigned to take care of you while you are here in the spa, sir, and attend to your every need.  By the time you've changed, she'll have your Pirandel for you as well, sir, and she can serve it to you while luxuriating in the spa, if that is your pleasure, sir.  Is there anything else, sir?" 

*When Tristan heads off to disrobe, he bows.*

"Very good, sir.  Enjoy your stay."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2007)

After some time spent floating in the revejuventating waters, Tristan opens his eyes, and turns towards Chloe "I'll have some of that Pirandel now Chloe"  he says turning back onto his back to allow the water to engulf his body.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2007)

"Oui Monsieur," Chloe pours him a glass of Pirandel and reaches out over the water to hand it to him.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I am Adele, Monsieur," the young woman replies to Gabriel with a smile and a blush.
> 
> *Adele is pleasing to look at for a commoner, with long mahogany hair bound up carefully as part of the uniform.  The person in charge of hotel staff can probably afford to be picky and select for good looks--but she is outclassed by all but the absolute plainest noblewomen.  This is mostly due to the superior breeding of the nobles, though it has something to say about the tendency for the nobility to abandon children below a certain threshold for beauty as well.*
> 
> ...



“That sounds fine, thank you Adele. The clothes that are to be laundered are on the end of the bed,” Gabriel replies with a smile, gazing into her eyes as he says her name. “As for the massage, I will take it in the vapour room as you have suggested, and please do send the masseuse to guide me down, as I do not know where anything is here as yet.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2007)

*Adele glances away demurely when he meets her eyes, perhaps in order to maintain decorum or perhaps being coy.*

"At once, Monsieur.  I shall work hard and have them ready for you before you finish your massage, Monsieur.  If that will be all, Monsieur?"

*When he dismisses her, she takes the clothes and heads downstairs.  Soon after, a lithe young woman knocks on his door.  She is slender and fairly pretty, like most of the female staff here.  She has dark hair and blue eyes.*

"Good afternoon, Monsieur.  I am Nadine.  Will you follow me?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2007)

“A pleasure to meet you, Nadine,” Gabriel replies with a smile, adding as he meets here eyes, “My, what lovely blue eyes, so alluring, so rare, like deep soothing pools.” He gazes into her eyes for several moments more, before he says, “Just a moment,” and goes to collect his bottle of Ralnignon from the dining room.

Upon his return he grins and says, “After you my dear.”


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oui Monsieur," Chloe pours him a glass of Pirandel and reaches out over the water to hand it to him.




Tristan rises half way out of the steaming water to take the proferred glass. He takes the glass with both hands, pulling the glass away in one and holding Chloe's hand with the other. He bends to kiss her hand before releasing it. He sinks back so the water is lapping about his barrel-like chest. He sips the wine while watching Chloe.

"The wine is excellent. Made more so by good company. Tell me mademoiselle, have you bathed in these invigorating waters?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2007)

Gabriel said:
			
		

> “A pleasure to meet you, Nadine,” Gabriel replies with a smile, adding as he meets here eyes, “My, what lovely blue eyes, so alluring, so rare, like deep soothing pools.” He gazes into her eyes for several moments more, before he says,



*Nadine smiles and blushes.*

"You are too kind, my lord."


			
				Gabriel said:
			
		

> “Just a moment,” and goes to collect his bottle of Ralnignon from the dining room.
> 
> Upon his return he grins and says, “After you my dear.”




"Oui, Monsieur.  Right this way."

*Nadine leads him down below the main floor, where the steam vents and mineral water create a natural hot springs in an area that is a bit like an underground grotto, though comfortable rooms have been sculpted into place with marble such that they seem to blend right in without intruding upon the nature of the place. There seems to be a divide into two sections up ahead. Nadine heads to the right.* 

"This way, Monsieur.  It is the side for the men."

*Heading to the right, the air here is warm and moist, and it seems that the hotel staff who work here consistently have a slightly modified outfit, sort of a cross between a modest bathing suit and a liveried uniform that manages to uphold decorum while still being practical for the area. The water looks to be naturally warm enough to be luxuriously relaxing while not enough to scald, and it is filled with bubbles not because it is boiling but because of the special nature of the spa. Other than that, the water is exceptionally clear and pure.  Of note, Tristan is making use of the hot springs right now.*

"Over there is the changing room, Monsieur.  For the vapour room and a massage, you will want to take off your clothes and wrap your lower body in one of our soft towels, and we will then have you lie on the towel for the massage.  Meanwhile, I will change into a uniform that will not be damaged by the warm steam in the vapour room.  I will meet you back here and then we'll go over there--" she points across to another room.



			
				Tristan said:
			
		

> "The wine is excellent. Made more so by good company. Tell me mademoiselle, have you bathed in these invigorating waters?"




"Oui, Monsieur.  It is a very good wine," Chloe answers, "A strong colour and flavour, and a good match for a mighty lord such as yourself.  I have bathed in the hot springs before, yes sir, though on the women's side.  Although my colleagues and I are only paid in tips from kind patrons who appreciate our service, it is one of the nice perks here that we can use the spa facility when there is no one else to use it."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2007)

“Thank you Nadine, I will be counting the moments until I see you again,” Gabriel says with a smile, before heading to the changing room. After disrobing, he wraps a towel around his lower body, not from any sense of modesty, but because Nadine requested it, and returns to the spot where they parted company.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2007)

At length, Jacen starts awake from where he'd accidentally fallen asleep in the tub. The water's cooled to lukewarm and the pads of his fingers and toes are definitely shriveled and wrinkled. With a disgusted noise at himself he quickly splashes out of the tub, dries himself and...realizes he hasn't had his clothes washed.

Frantically he searches the room until he finds something to wear...a robe, maybe. Something. He then tugs on the bell rope to summon some service.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2007)

*By the time Gabriel returns, Nadine is already there, though removing her uniform and putting on the new one seemed like it should have been a more complicated task than Gabriel's.*

"Follow me, my lord.  There is an area for massages set up in the vapour room.  Let me know, would you prefer the basic lotion, our special aloe salve that soothes and releases tensions while increasing sensation, or just a basic massage.  The aloe salve will be extra, but beyond that, I will serve at your pleasure until you desire to end the session."

~~~

*Meanwhile, Jacen slips into a loose robe, but he feels somewhat exposed and vulnerable in it, as if someone might peek under it and see him naked.  When he tugs on the rope, there is a light chime to let him know that it worked.  Shortly thereafter, there is a knock, and a servant stands outside in the liveried suit worn by all the male staff.*

"What can I do for you, my lord?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2007)

Struggling valiantly not to blush, the lad points at his traveling clothes laid out on his bed.

"Is there?...I forgot earlier to ask for these to be washed." A note of anxiety enters his voice. "Are the others I came in with still here? What time is it?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oui, Monsieur.  It is a very good wine," Chloe answers, "A strong colour and flavour, and a good match for a mighty lord such as yourself.  I have bathed in the hot springs before, yes sir, though on the women's side.  Although my colleagues and I are only paid in tips from kind patrons who appreciate our service, it is one of the nice perks here that we can use the spa facility when there is no one else to use it."




"Most excellent wine indeed Chloe. Come I insist you join me in a glass. A Pirandel such as this is too good not to share. And though it may be strong in flavor, every wine owes it's flavor and delicious body to a sweet little berry. Life is often like that Chloe, you know. You must pair opposites together. The strong must have the sweet to fulfill the richness of life. Come now, I insist, no one shall know, the wine cannot stain your already beautiful red lips my dear." replies Tristan with a beaming smile and gesturing to Chloe to have a glass herself.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *By the time Gabriel returns, Nadine is already there, though removing her uniform and putting on the new one seemed like it should have been a more complicated task than Gabriel's.*
> 
> "Follow me, my lord.  There is an area for massages set up in the vapour room.  Let me know, would you prefer the basic lotion, our special aloe salve that soothes and releases tensions while increasing sensation, or just a basic massage.  The aloe salve will be extra, but beyond that, I will serve at your pleasure until you desire to end the session."



*Gabriel follows the lithe young woman into the vapour room, wondering how she changed so quickly.*

“The aloe salve please, Nadine,” he replies with a grin, “After all, there’s no point stinting on the little pleasures.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2007)

Tristan said:
			
		

> "Most excellent wine indeed Chloe. Come I insist you join me in a glass. A Pirandel such as this is too good not to share. And though it may be strong in flavor, every wine owes it's flavor and delicious body to a sweet little berry. Life is often like that Chloe, you know. You must pair opposites together. The strong must have the sweet to fulfill the richness of life.




"If I didn't know better, I would think you were flirting with me, my lord," Chloe raises an eyebrow.



			
				Tristan said:
			
		

> Come now, I insist, no one shall know, the wine cannot stain your already beautiful red lips my dear." replies Tristan with a beaming smile and gesturing to Chloe to have a glass herself.




"If you insist, my lord," her lips form outlines of the soft words as she brings another glass to them and sips just slightly, clearly unused to drinking the better wine from the inn's cellars.

~~~~~



			
				Gabriel said:
			
		

> “The aloe salve please, Nadine,” he replies with a grin, “After all, there’s no point stinting on the little pleasures.”




"Very good, my lord," she leads him over past the general steam room, to a side area with flat surfaces for massage, the mineral water vapour pouring out of vents from belowground and filling the room with warmth and moisture, "Here, this towel is thick and soft, like a cushion.  Just ay it down and then you can lie down on top of it.  Let's start by lying face down--if that is good with you, Monsieur?"

~~~~~~



			
				Jacen said:
			
		

> "Is there?...I forgot earlier to ask for these to be washed." A note of anxiety enters his voice. "Are the others I came in with still here? What time is it?"




(OOC: How long do you want Jacen to have bathed / dozed?  Say two hours?  That will put Jacen ahead in time of the others right now, but probably about on synch with when they finish with what they're doing right now)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2007)

(that sounds good, yar)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Very good, my lord," she leads him over past the general steam room, to a side area with flat surfaces for massage, the mineral water vapour pouring out of vents from belowground and filling the room with warmth and moisture, "Here, this towel is thick and soft, like a cushion.  Just lay it down and then you can lie down on top of it.  Let's start by lying face down--if that is good with you, Monsieur?"



“That suits me just fine, Nadine,” Gabriel replies with a smile, as removes his towel and lays it where Nadine indicates, before lying on top of it face down. “Mmm, I don’t know how you can endure to wear even that modified livery in such a pleasantly warm and damp environment, Nadine. It certainly doesn’t look conducive to allowing you to receive the full benefits of the vapours at any rate.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2007)

Gabriel said:
			
		

> “That suits me just fine, Nadine,” Gabriel replies with a smile, as removes his towel and lays it where Nadine indicates, before lying on top of it face down. “Mmm, I don’t know how you can endure to wear even that modified livery in such a pleasantly warm and damp environment, Nadine. It certainly doesn’t look conducive to allowing you to receive the full benefits of the vapours at any rate.”




"You need not worry about me.  Just close your eyes and relax," Nadine suggests in soothing tones, as she begins to massage his tired muscles, "Just let yourself relax.  Let the tension melt away.  There is nothing to worry about.  There is nothing but this.  Just relax..."

*She continues the massage, bringing out the aloe, which causes aches and pains to fade while leaving his skin feeling tingly, more sensitive to the touch.  Before long, she asks him to flip over, and he finds he almost cannot--most of his muscles have gone limp and relaxed to the point where they won't work right now, so she helps him flip over before continuing on his front.  After some time of massage and her gentle whispered reminders to relax, he relaxes to the point where he drifts off to sleep.*

*He awakens what must have been just a short nap later, and he is back in his room, lying on his bed, wearing only a light robe.  Adele seems to have finished cleaning his clothes, as they are back and neatly folded.  Likewise his other clothes that he wore down to the spa.  Although moving is still difficult and a bit lethargic with the relaxed muscles, he feels wonderful.  Before, he had cramps, aches, and knots that had been there so long throughout the journey that he had become used to them and forgotten they were anything but normal, but now they have vanished, leaving only a tingly happy feeling behind.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2007)

OOC: Hmm, I feel like Gabriel’s just been railroaded. 

*Not one to leave himself in such a vulnerable position or to drift off to sleep when he doesn’t mean to, he didn’t drink that much after all, Gabriel is alarmed when he wakes back in his room. When he realises his lapse hasn’t left him in danger though, he lies back and enjoys the tingly relaxed feeling he’s experiencing, though he’s not as completely relaxed as he’d expect to be after a massage apparently that put him to sleep. Somewhat disappointed he wasn’t able to slip into the spa after his relaxing massage to clean up a little more, while enjoying the rest of his wine, he eventually rolls himself off his bed and organises a bath in his suite instead.*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "If I didn't know better, I would think you were flirting with me, my lord," Chloe raises an eyebrow.
> 
> "If you insist, my lord," her lips form outlines of the soft words as she brings another glass to them and sips just slightly, clearly unused to drinking the better wine from the inn's cellars.




Tristan raises himself from the water. "Mademoiselle, I am surprised. Is is now a wrong to share one's own wine? Is it a crime to tell the truth?" Tristan shakes his head and submerges in the pool, only to emerge closer yet to Chloe.
Looking deep into her eyes he says "Is it wrong to tell a beautiful woman that she is indeed  beautiful?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2007)

> OOC: Hmm, I feel like Gabriel’s just been railroaded.
> 
> *Not one to leave himself in such a vulnerable position or to drift off to sleep when he doesn’t mean to, he didn’t drink that much after all, Gabriel is alarmed when he wakes back in his room. When he realises his lapse hasn’t left him in danger though, he lies back and enjoys the tingly relaxed feeling he’s experiencing, though he’s not as completely relaxed as he’d expect to be after a massage apparently that put him to sleep. Somewhat disappointed he wasn’t able to slip into the spa after his relaxing massage to clean up a little more, while enjoying the rest of his wine, he eventually rolls himself off his bed and organises a bath in his suite instead.*




(OOC: No, that's not railroading.  It's called consolidation and moving forward--especially important for PbPs, as I've realised over the years of doing them.  I wouldn't really even consider it railroading if a GM said 'you spent X gold and enoyed a relaxing night, and now it's the next day'.  But that isn't the right pacing either for this game right now.)

*Gabriel is indeed completely relaxed by the massage, or at least, as relaxed as he has ever been by this sort of thing.  He feels almost like the relaxing salve had a bit of a soporific effect that helped him drift off to sleep, but once he stretches his muscles to shake away the lethargy, he is feeling quite invigorated.*

(OOC: +1 morale bonus to physical skill checks, ability checks, attack rolls, and saves for the remainder of the day)

*As he gets up to organise a bath, he sees a little note from Nadine--*

_'My lord,

The deep massage can sometimes have that effect on one who is tired from a long journey, particularly with the salve and the steam.  I hope you are feeling fully relaxed.  I hope you enjoy your stay

~Nadine'_

*The 'i' in Nadine is dotted with a little heart.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2007)

Tristan said:
			
		

> Tristan raises himself from the water. "Mademoiselle, I am surprised. Is is now a wrong to share one's own wine? Is it a crime to tell the truth?" Tristan shakes his head and submerges in the pool, only to emerge closer yet to Chloe.
> Looking deep into her eyes he says "Is it wrong to tell a beautiful woman that she is indeed beautiful?"




"Well you did insist, my lord," Chloe answers quietly, as she smiles slightly, "And you flatter me, my lord.  I know how I am...no lady of breeding.  Thus should I be more afraid if the intent is sincere?  And yet, why is my heart racing--can you answer me that, my lord?  Perhaps it is the wine?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well you did insist, my lord," Chloe answers quietly, as she smiles slightly, "And you flatter me, my lord.  I know how I am...no lady of breeding.  Thus should I be more afraid if the intent is sincere?  And yet, why is my heart racing--can you answer me that, my lord?  Perhaps it is the wine?"




Leaning in closely Tristan whispers "Perhaps it is the wine, perhaps it is something more. Always follow your heart Chloe"  and Tristan kisses her softly then rises from the bath and heads to the changing room.

"Bring me a towel, won't you Chloe" he calls back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2007)

"Uhh...I...yes, my lord!" Chloe replies, more than a bit flustered. 

*She grabs him a fresh towel to dry himself off before changing.*

(OOC: He didn't spend as long, so Tristan will have a bit of time left after this before he synchs with the others.  Once we account for that, we can bring back Hyacinthe with his Gather Information check!)


----------



## Fenris (Sep 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Uhh...I...yes, my lord!" Chloe replies, more than a bit flustered.
> 
> *She grabs him a fresh towel to dry himself off before changing.*
> 
> (OOC: He didn't spend as long, so Tristan will have a bit of time left after this before he synchs with the others.  Once we account for that, we can bring back Hyacinthe with his Gather Information check!)




As Tristan heads to the changing room as Chloe is bringing him his towel, Tristan suddenly stops and turns around, dripping wet and without a towel yet. "You know Chloe I think I could go for that vapour after my refreshing dip" he says as he takes the towel from her. "Be a dear and fetch me a last glass of the Pirandel before the vapour room." Tristan waits for Chloe to hurry back to the pool for the glass and bottle. She returns to find Tristan watching her return, a generous smile upon his lips. He takes the glass from Chloe and drains it in a single raise. Handing the glass back to Chloe he raises her chin with his hand, looking deep into her eyes he says "I would invite you to join me, but if your heart is racing already, it may be too hot for you. You are of course welcome to join me. But as I said you should always follow your heart Chloe".  With that Tristan turns and heads to the steam room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2007)

Tristan said:
			
		

> "I would invite you to join me, but if your heart is racing already, it may be too hot for you. You are of course welcome to join me. But as I said you should always follow your heart Chloe".




"I...I have work to do.  Maybe some other time.  If that is all, my lord?" Chloe waits to be dismissed or until Tristan heads away into the steam room, curtsies, and heads to her next task.

*Tristan sits in the steam room and watches as Gabriel receives a full body massage from a small and slender young woman, the aroma of herbs drifting through the vapour towards him.  Whatever it is, the combination of the herbs, the massage, the steam, and the young woman whispering eventually lulls Gabriel to sleep.  She calls in some other staff to help her carry Gabriel back upstairs, and then Tristan has the vapour room to himself for a while.*

*After a relaxing time spent therein, Tristan is eventually ready to leave, stifling a yawn himself as he stretches out and heads out.*

~~~  



			
				Jacen said:
			
		

> "Is there?...I forgot earlier to ask for these to be washed." A note of anxiety enters his voice. "Are the others I came in with still here? What time is it?"




"It is just between third and fourth after noon, sir.  We will have these washed for you at once sir.  The others who bought their rooms along with you are still holding their keys as far as I know, sir.  I can check their rooms for you if you like, sir."

~~~

*Gabriel has a nice bath up in his room.  As he is finishing up and getting dressed again, there is a knock on the door as Hyacinthe returns.*

~~~

*As Tristan is heading upstairs, he comes across Hyacinthe on his way back in, probably to see Gabriel.*

~~~

(OOC: Hyacinthe--Gather Info SBLOCK in next post!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe Gather Info]*Hyacinthe works his way through town, starting at the Pinwheel and losing at a few games of cards along the way while chatting and getting a sense of happenings and goings-on in town.*

*It isn't long before he hears about the huge invitation-only gala tonight at the Dulirand estate.  Baron Tomas Dulirand presides over the nearest barony to the city--as the provincial capital, the city of Arvanne technically does not fall into the jurisdiction of any of the barons who control the various baronies within Niarche province, as it is controlled by the Lord Mayor, under direct stewardship appointed by the Marquis himself.  De facto, however, Dulirand is important in providing a support network for the city, and his manor is set up only a few hours from town.*

*Tomas's eldest son, Richard, is quite a dandy, and he often organises elaborate parties for the elite of Niarche province.  His father encourages this because he hopes some young lady will catch his son's eye, though if not, soon Tomas will likely take matters into his own hands.  Tomas's second son Guillaume cares more for blades than parties, and his third son Tomas (named for his father, technically the father is Tomas IV and the son is Tomas V of their family, though the numbers aren't usually used) is young yet but plans on joining the clergy.  The baron also has several daughters as well.*

*Hyacinthe manages to find Richard Dulirand out on the town with his drinking buddy and best mate Gerald Cambres, heading to the tailor to pick up a special order for the night's festivities.  Richard, always looking to drum up the notoriety of his events, which the inclusion of the King's elite could accomplish, is more than happy to provide three quick handwritten invitations for the Three Musketeers.*

"Oh, yes!  That would be fabulous.  I would love to have the three of them.  Everyone who's _anyone_ will be there tonight, and I'm sure they would love to take the measure of the King's champions.  It will take two hours to reach the manor by horse, and it starts promptly at two after dusk.  Light refreshments will be served, but you probably want to eat dinner first.  You have all that?  Super--good man!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Gabriel is indeed completely relaxed by the massage, or at least, as relaxed as he has ever been by this sort of thing.  He feels almost like the relaxing salve had a bit of a soporific effect that helped him drift off to sleep, but once he stretches his muscles to shake away the lethargy, he is feeling quite invigorated.*
> 
> (OOC: +1 morale bonus to physical skill checks, ability checks, attack rolls, and saves for the remainder of the day)
> 
> ...



*_Well, I must have said or done something right, even if I don’t remember it,_ Gabriel muses with a smile as he notices the little heart dotting the ‘i’, not even giving any consideration to the fact that perhaps Nadine dots them like that all the time. Placing the note back where he found it, he heads off to have his bath.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Gabriel has a nice bath up in his room. As he is finishing up and getting dressed again, there is a knock on the door as Hyacinthe returns.*



“Back at last, Hyacinthe! Well, did you find us an event to attend?” Gabriel asks, emerging from the bathroom in search of his bottle of wine.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I...I have work to do.  Maybe some other time.  If that is all, my lord?" Chloe waits to be dismissed or until Tristan heads away into the steam room, curtsies, and heads to her next task.
> 
> *Tristan sits in the steam room and watches as Gabriel receives a full body massage from a small and slender young woman, the aroma of herbs drifting through the vapour towards him.  Whatever it is, the combination of the herbs, the massage, the steam, and the young woman whispering eventually lulls Gabriel to sleep.  She calls in some other staff to help her carry Gabriel back upstairs, and then Tristan has the vapour room to himself for a while.*
> 
> ...




Refreshed and relaxed Tristan looks forward to a busy evening ahead when he espies Hyacinthe. "An excellent inn indeed Hyacinthe"  says Tristan as he passes Hyacinthe and heads onto his room. He still needed to have his riding clothes cleaned and prepare for the evening.

[sblock=OOC: ] Chloe mentioned tipping. Etiquette for such things? Amounts? Taken care of at the end, at each service? Hard to tip at a bath   

But if proper, as Tristan comes up from the grotto, he will stop by the desk and compliment the receptionist on what an outstanding employee Chloe is and leave an appropriate tip (to be determined once you reply    ) [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Tristan's Knowledge Nobility & Royalty]Tipping is often done directly to the staff member, particularly true for most other inns.  In very upscale places, it might not be unknown to leave the tip at the desk in the staff member's name.  Customary tips vary based on both the general expensiveness of the inn and the quality of service, though of course since they are optional, it is certainly possible to leave an unusually large or small tip, or just not to tip.  For instance, at a very basic inn, a tip would be paid in coppers if at all and the staff is probably just the innkeeper's kids.  For Lanvariel's Bounty, on the other hand, a tip might be between 5 silvers and 1 gold for satisfactory service, more for good or exceptional service, depending on how substantial the service was (someone who brings something small up and then leaves immediately without any substantial interaction might warrant a single silver, or just nothing, for instance).

Still, deciding a tip is more an art than a science 

(OOC: It isn't like in our world where we have set standards like a 15% tip for a meal, etc) [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 17, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Thanks. I was worried more about undershooting. But also didn't want to leave an outrageously large tip that might appear to have strings attached. Still without clothes, it is hard to tip, so lets figure that once Tristan got dressed if he doesn't see Chloe on the way out (but he try to fnd her, but not hunt her down) he'll tip her a gold. Otherwise he'll leave the tip ( 1gp) at the desk. [/sblock]

After he reaches his room and changes, Tristan pulls the cord to have someone fetch his clothes to be cleaned.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC] Thanks. I was worried more about undershooting. But also didn't want to leave an outrageously large tip that might appear to have strings attached. Still without clothes, it is hard to tip, so lets figure that once Tristan got dressed if he doesn't see Chloe on the way out (but he try to fnd her, but not hunt her down) he'll tip her a gold. Otherwise he'll leave the tip ( 1gp) at the desk. [/sblock]
> 
> After he reaches his room and changes, Tristan pulls the cord to have someone fetch his clothes to be cleaned.



 (OOC: Okey dokey--he'll find Chloe helping a few more patrons into the spa)

*Before long, a servant appears to take his clothes for cleaning.*


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Hyacinthe]"I'll transmit your inviatation immediatly, good Lord. After an uneventful mission, I am quite sure my masters will love to come and have something interesting to do. I'll look to have them arrive sooner than later." tells Hyacinthe before bowing at Richard. He will then head promptly to teh Inn to meet his masters. If they aren't together, he will start by finding Gabriel if he can be disturb.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Hyacinthe]"I'll transmit your inviatation immediatly, good Lord. After an uneventful mission, I am quite sure my masters will love to come and have something interesting to do. I'll look to have them arrive sooner than later." tells Hyacinthe before bowing at Richard. He will then head promptly to teh Inn to meet his masters. If they aren't together, he will start by finding Gabriel if he can be disturb.[/SBLOCK]



 (OOC: Already done--see post 130 )


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2007)

"I should feel offended you doubt my skills, master. If you didn't doubt them, you would have asked me which event I have found you." tells Hyacinthe with a tone of voice that mix a feeling of taunting, politness and proudness. "Not only I have found you an event, but I have three invitation, each one bearing your names and signed by the host itself. He would be please to see you and hope you will accept it."

Hyacinthe hands the invitation. As Gabriel read it, he adds "An invitation from Richard Dulirand, the first son of Tomas Dulirand. You are surely knowing that the Baron Dulirand is the most influencing Baron in this city as his Baronny is the nearest and gives a lot of supply to it. Richard is his first son and love to organize party where all the elite of teh province gather. The Baron is supporting his son in that as he hope he will find a his futur wife. That mean there must be many women who have no engagement and surely more than what Richard Dulirand can take care of.

Most probably the Baron daugthers will be there, as Guillaume Dulirand, the second son and a young men very interested in swordmanship. There might be also Tomas Dulirand, the third son. He wears the same name of his father, but he will probably not replace him as a Baron as he has some interest into the church, thinking of joining the clergy. For teh other guess, I'll just repeat the words Richard Dulirand told me: Everyone who's _anyone_ will be there. The event should start two hours after dusk. I would suggets to leave at dusk, as it is around two hours of ride to go there."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2007)

“My question had little to do with your skills, Hyacinthe, and much to do with the whims of the aristocracy,” Gabriel replies with a chuckle. “After all, they might have decided this month that hunts were in fashion, though fortune seems to have favoured us this time with Richard Dulirand’s penchant towards grand parties, coupled with his father’s hope that he find a wife. From your description and the words of the host, it sounds as if it will be a fine event indeed, well done Hyacinthe, you have exceeded my expectations once again.”

“Now, go give Tristan and Jacen their invites, so they can heap you with praise as well, though I don’t know how Jacen is going to feel about more riding,” Gabriel adds with a laugh. “You can also inform my fellow musketeers that we’ll leave around dusk, though not too early, as we’ll want to make a suitable entrance by arriving a little late.”


----------



## Velmont (Sep 18, 2007)

"Perfect. Do you need anything to be prepared for the night?" asks Hyancinthe.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2007)

“Only dinner, but that’s not an immediate concern. So go pass on the good news to the others, before I invent something for you to do,” Gabriel replies with a chuckle, shooing Hyacinthe out of the room good-naturedly.

*Once Hyacinthe has gone and Gabriel has discovered the fate of his bottle of wine, he then seeks out paper, pen, ink, and sealing wax, if they are available in his suite, so he might write a reply to Nadine’s missive. If there are no writing supplies conveniently at hand, he heads down to the front desk to see if he can acquire some there.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2007)

*Gabriel finds his wine left neatly for him on the side table by the bed.  The fine cherry-wood writing desk has an inkpen, inkwell, and paper--no sealing wax immediately atop the desk, however.*


----------



## Velmont (Sep 18, 2007)

Hyacinthe nods and leaves his master to find Tristan. He knocks At Tristan door. If he is not there, he will go see Jacen.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2007)

(OOC: Cool.  Tristan will be there--Hyacinthe passed him on the way up to Gabriel.  Feel free to post continuation, either Fenris or Velmont, whoever sees it first )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Gabriel finds his wine left neatly for him on the side table by the bed.  The fine cherry-wood writing desk has an inkpen, inkwell, and paper--no sealing wax immediately atop the desk, however.*



*Not overly concerned he hasn’t found any sealing wax ready to hand, Gabriel sits down to write his note to Nadine before hunting further.*

_Nadine,

Surprised as I was to find myself back in my room, you did a superlative job of relaxing me and I enjoyed the massage very much. Hopefully I will have the chance to avail myself of your wonderful services again during my stay, though next time I hope to be able to enjoy your company and your delicate touch without such a discourteous lapse of manners.

Until next we meet, my pretty blue-eyed mademoiselle, please accept this gift in praise of your marvelous skils.

~Gabriel_

*Once he finishes writing, Gabriel leaves the note to dry as he checks the desk drawers, if there are any, for any sealing wax.*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hyacinthe nods and leaves his master to find Tristan. He knocks At Tristan door. If he is not there, he will go see Jacen.




Having gotten dressed and laid out his clothes to be washed, Tristan has been admiring the arcitecture of room. Mostly from his bed, where he had been drowsing off before dinner.
Tristan hears the knock at the door and lets out a gravelly "Enter!"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2007)

Hyacinthe enter and bow in front of the musketeer. "How are you sir? Are you pleased with this Inn? I'm here to gives you this." He hands down an handwritten invitation signed by Richard Dulirand. "You have been invted to party organized by Richard Dulirand. The night should start two hours after dusks. I've spoken with my master, and I'll see you have something to eat before leaving. He plans to leave a bit after dusk, as it takes two hours to reach the manor. I must add that Richard Dulirand told me that every important person of the province should be attending to this night, and also, there should be a lot of ladies there as it is known that the Baron, Richard Dulirand's father approved these nights so his son can find his futur wife. You had express to have some soft company for the night, I think you will find the softer and lovelier ones there."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2007)

(OOC: I'm guessing that a few of those uses of nights are meant to be 'soirees' ?)


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2007)

OOC: Yupe... I wasn't sur ethe English equivalent. French is my first language, but I must tell I could use some French words in this game. Anyway, it is after dusk, so it will be night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2007)

(OOC: Ironically, soirees is also an English word )


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2007)

OOC: Make sense, as many English word are coming for French.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2007)

(OOC: Yup yup.  Let's not stall, I hope!)


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2007)

OOC: Waiting for Tristan answer before going to see Jacen and then Colette.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2007)

(OOC: Since Tristan is probably not going to kill you or lock you in the closet or something, you could probably post visiting Jacen also at the same if you like since you're online now, even though timewise in game it happens after)

*Meanwhile, Gabriel searches through the drawers and finds some spare pens, sealing wax, a rubber eraser, and various other random useful supplies.*


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2007)

Hyacinthe knocks at Jacen door. As he is offer to enter, he open it and walk to Jacen, handing him an inviation written by Richard Dulirand. "I have an invitation for you sir. I know you wish to relax, but I think you should consider that invitation. Richard Dulirand, teh son of teh baron, is making a soiree tonight and he would liek to see you there. He made the invitation himself. And as everyone in this province that is important will be there, I am quite sure this would help you in your new career. The soiree start two hours after dusk. My master want to leave a bit after dusk and teh manor is two hours of ride from here. I can garantee you this soiree will worth the trouble."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2007)

He finds Jacen hurriedly tightening a robe around himself and hunching over a little, hair still wet. His countryside roots showing...nobility tend not to be nearly as body-conscious as he.

He turns around, quickly getting over the momentary awkwardness, though his cheeks are still ruddy, and folds his arms, letting Hyacinthe's words sink in. Finally he breaks into a sunny grin.

"You got us -personal- invitations? Can I see mine?" he takes the letter and reads it, rocking to and fro a bit. "This is amazing! How do you do it, Hyacinthe?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Since Tristan is probably not going to kill you or lock you in the closet or something, you could probably post visiting Jacen also at the same if you like since you're online now, even though timewise in game it happens after)
> 
> *Meanwhile, Gabriel searches through the drawers and finds some spare pens, sealing wax, a rubber eraser, and various other random useful supplies.*



*Finding some sealing wax, Gabriel makes sure his missive is dry before placing two gold coins in the middle. He then folds the paper in three, making sure the coins are still in the middle, before folding in the sides to make an envelope of sorts which he seals with some melted wax. Pushing his signet ring into the wax as it hardens, he waits for it to set before turning the envelope over and writing Nadine in florid flowing letters on the front.*

*Leaving the note on the desk for now, as he intends to deliver it to the front desk when they leave for the gala, Gabriel decides to spend some time before dinner maintaining his armour and weapons. Taking everything into the sitting room, he sets about his work, paying special attention to his blades and their sheaths, polishing them until they gleam in the light, as he intends to wear them to the gala this evening.*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hyacinthe enter and bow in front of the musketeer. "How are you sir? Are you pleased with this Inn? I'm here to gives you this." He hands down an handwritten invitation signed by Richard Dulirand. "You have been invted to party organized by Richard Dulirand. The night should start two hours after dusks. I've spoken with my master, and I'll see you have something to eat before leaving. He plans to leave a bit after dusk, as it takes two hours to reach the manor. I must add that Richard Dulirand told me that every important person of the province should be attending to this night, and also, there should be a lot of ladies there as it is known that the Baron, Richard Dulirand's father approved these nights so his son can find his futur wife. You had express to have some soft company for the night, I think you will find the softer and lovelier ones there."




*Tristan kills Hyacinthe and then locks him in the closet*   

Tristan takes the invitation from Hyacinthe and tosses it onto the desk without opening it. Rather he listens to Hyacinthe's description of the party with a great, growing smile of his face. As Hyacinthe finishes, Tristan lets out a laugh "You have outdone youself Hyacinthe. Excellent work my lad. Let's hope young Jacen is up for such an event. Inform Gabriel that I shall join him at dusk".


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2007)

-=-=-= Tristant =-=-=-

"Perfect Sir. I'll tell him." Hyacinthe bow and leaves Tristan and heads toward Jacen room.

-=-=-= Jacen =-=-=-

"I only do my work at the example of the musketeer, sir." replies Hyacinthe. "Will you join sir d'Toussaint and my master at dusk to ride to the soiree?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2007)

(OOC: Since we're just waiting for a 'handshake' confirmation from Jacen, while we wait, everyone can give a summary post to describe what they do in the 2-3 hours they have until dusk.  Then we can set off for the gala!)


----------



## Fenris (Sep 22, 2007)

OOC: Is dinner served in the room like lunch or a dining room?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2007)

(OOC: It can be served in either at the diner's leisure)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> -=-=-= Tristant =-=-=-
> 
> "Perfect Sir. I'll tell him." Hyacinthe bow and leaves Tristan and heads toward Jacen room.
> 
> ...




Jacen nods eagerly, his bath and rest having revitalized him.

"I'd love to! Dusk it is!"

Once his clothes are returned to him, he gets dressed and spends some time walking around the city, looking for some souvenir and just enjoying the sun and air and grandeur. He can't resist watching a local blacksmith at work, but doesn't stay in any one place too long. On getting back to the inn, he has a little snack so as not to be too hungry at the party, a gulp of wine to loosen his nerves, and then he's ready to go.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2007)

(OOC: Hyacinthe didn't mention it, but the party will have snacks and hors d'oeuvres but not a meal.  Jacen will probably be fine with lots of snacks, but if he wants a full dinner, he can grab that from the inn)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2007)

*Complete summary post*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> *Finding some sealing wax, Gabriel makes sure his missive is dry before placing two gold coins in the middle. He then folds the paper in three, making sure the coins are still in the middle, before folding in the sides to make an envelope of sorts which he seals with some melted wax. Pushing his signet ring into the wax as it hardens, he waits for it to set before turning the envelope over and writing Nadine in florid flowing letters on the front.*
> 
> *Leaving the note on the desk for now, as he intends to deliver it to the front desk when they leave for the gala, Gabriel decides to spend some time before dinner maintaining his armour and weapons. Taking everything into the sitting room, he sets about his work, paying special attention to his blades and their sheaths, polishing them until they gleam in the light, as he intends to wear them to the gala this evening.*



*Heading to the dining room to take dinner after he finishes and washes up, Gabriel stops by Tristan and Jacen’s rooms to see if they’d like to join him. Ordering something different than what he had for lunch, he only takes a single glass of wine with the meal, before heading up to his room to change for the gala. Dressing in his finest clothes and adding the few items of jewellery that such an outfit demands, before fastening his weapon belt around his waist, Gabriel feels confident he presents a suitably dashing figure. Picking up the note for Nadine from the desk and his invitation, Gabriel then heads downstairs.*

Stopping at the front desk on his way out, he hands the sealed note to the receptionist and says, “Please see that Nadine gets this,” before joining the others.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2007)

"Perfect, I'll make sure you'll have something to eat before you go to the soiree, as there won't be anything good diner." replies Hyacinthe who leaves Jacen. He then heads to find Colette.

"My masters will want something consistant to eat an hour and a half before dusk. It should be delivred at there room." asks Hyacinthe. "Also, if you need some help for anything, my master won't need me before dusk. I would enjoy some company while killing time, if you think I won't disturb your work."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2007)

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> "My masters will want something consistant to eat an hour and a half before dusk. It should be delivred at there room." asks Hyacinthe. "Also, if you need some help for anything, my master won't need me before dusk. I would enjoy some company while killing time, if you think I won't disturb your work."




"Zat is a very early dinner, no?  Do you have somewhere to go tonight?  If so, should we have the chef cook a light dinner so your masters will not be too full and tired to stay active tonight?"



			
				Gabriel said:
			
		

> Stopping at the front desk on his way out, he hands the sealed note to the receptionist and says, “Please see that Nadine gets this,” before joining the others.




*The receptionist bows.*

"Very good, sir."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 24, 2007)

OOC: Sorry for the delay, life got quite hectic over the last few days.

When Gabriel stops by his room, he finds Tristan preparing to head down for dinner and so has a at least one dining companion. Tristan will enjoy whatver the chef has decided upon as a speciality, especially if it is a local favorite. Noting Gabriel's moderation, Tristan likewise limits his wine, to a single bottle.

As the meal winds down Tristan asks "So Gabriel, how fancy a party will this be, are you planning to wear more than a dress weapon? I do not know if our host Baron Dulirand would appriciate three armed musketeers showing up on his doorstep, invited or no. Then again I suppose we may be distinguished guests as agents of His Majesty, or at least a curiosity"  adds Tristan with a wink to Gabriel over his glass.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 24, 2007)

"Yes, something light will suffice. They are heading at Dulirand's soiree." answers hyacinthe to Colette.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2007)

Jacen also accompanies Gabriel, seeming rather pleased at being included. He happily joins the senior musketeers at the dinner table and has a glass of wine in between eager bites of food. When Tristan speculates about swords, he seems surprised.

"Surely we won't need our swords at a party," he says with the sort of expectant laugh that suggests he's waiting for Tristan to admit he was joking. Then he adds, more seriously and thoughtfully, "Though, I suppose in a way, they're almost part of our uniform, really..."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2007)

“Well, we do have a two hour ride ahead of us first, so it wouldn’t do to go too lightly armed, even if I wasn’t planning to wear all my blades to the gala,” Gabriel says with a grin. “At least until we make our entrance anyway, as one must make the right impression after all.”

“Oh, you’re probably right that we won’t _need_ them at the party, Jacen, but as you say they’re part of who we are, so it wouldn’t do to be seen without something at hand to wield in defense of the ladies at least. Anyway, they’ll make us look all the more dashing and dangerous,” he adds with a wink to Tristan.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2007)

"Very good then.  I will inform the chef.  Thank you, Hyacinthe."

*Colette heads off to inform the chef, and before long, the Three Musketeers have a fine dinner before them, though on the light side because of their planned night on the town.  Tristan's portion is still quite large, though--the chef apparently remembered Tristan's instructions to serve him larger portions.*

(OOC: Once they decide on apparel and accessories, the group can set out for the soiree.  They will be riding their horses, I assume?  It'll be fine going there, but the horses are going to be tired by the way back.  I'll assume cloaks to keep the dust of the road off their fine clothes.  And main roads will be the right path for the guests of honour.  Someone pipe in on that stuff, and meanwhile, carry on with the fun discussion )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Once they decide on apparel and accessories, the group can set out for the soiree.  They will be riding their horses, I assume?  It'll be fine going there, but the horses are going to be tired by the way back.  I'll assume cloaks to keep the dust of the road off their fine clothes.  And main roads will be the right path for the guests of honour.  Someone pipe in on that stuff, and meanwhile, carry on with the fun discussion )



OOC: Well, I'm all set for apparel and accessories (see summary post). Riding horses, yes. As for the horses being tired, they'll have had nearly as much time to rest as they were ridden today by the time we set out, and will get more rest while we're at the soiree, so I can't imagine they'd be overly tired really. I wouldn't expect we'd be able to gallop them after something, but normal riding shouldn't really be a problem. Cloaks, of course, they're part of any dashing ensemble. Main road, why not, then the bandits will know where to find us.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2007)

(OOC: Standard rules say you get 8 hours total per day of riding before fatigue, consecutive or not.  Otherwise you could just rest midway through the day and get lots of extra riding)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2007)

OOC: Yes, I know, but don't forget overland travel is supposed to take into account rest stops and such, so travelling from 6am until a bit past noon shouldn't equate to 6 hours of actual movement. Otherwise, if we did just move for 8 straight hours we'd be stuck making camp, and finding other things to do for 16 hours every day after we finished travelling, if we didn't want to push our mounts or ourselves (if we were on foot). 

Edit: So to sum that up, you'd pretty much expect to ride from dawn to dusk most days, without tiring your horses, to cover the distance listed for overland movement.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 25, 2007)

Tristan heartily digs into his light meal of a whole chicken, a mound of young potatoes and a pile of squash and eggplant. Draining the last of his wine, he wipes his mouth with his napkin.

"That should hold me until we reach His Lordship's estate"  he says with a wink.

"Alright, it seems we will be going armed, mes amis. Though I feel sorry for any bandit who came across us, armed or no" adds Tristan holding up a dining knife, nearly obscurred in one hand, uses his great thumb to bend the blade over as he smiles at Jacen "Isn't that right Jacen?" and Tristan gives a laugh and pounds poor Jacon on the back as he stands. "Come, we have dined, we have drunk, but we have not danced!"  And Tristan waltzes himself up the stairs, clearly elated to be heading out this evening.

Upstairs, Tristan changes his clothes to his best, adds a few elegant touches of jewelry, (on anyone of a smaller frame they would be ostenatious) and belts on his sword. With a cloak over the whole, he heads back downstairs in search of an apple for Poissant as a reward for the extra trip.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2007)

“That would almost hold a small army, my friend,” Gabriel chuckles as he finishes his own far more modest dinner, a ragout of white veal, onions, and mushrooms in a thick cream sauce.

Grinning as Jacen receives Tristan’s exuberant back pounding, he adds with a laugh, “Yes, bandits beware ... especially those armed with cutlery,” before heading upstairs quickly to prepare, in the hope of avoiding any such exuberance himself.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2007)

"Right!" Jacen coughs, and manages a pained version of Tristan's exuberant smile as the taller Musketeer dances up the stairs.

He gives Gabriel a wince. "I think I'll need another massage now...I'll wait down here; I'm ready to go."

He arranges for the horses to be prepared and led out front while he waits for his elders to return.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2007)

*When everyone is ready, the group rides out along the road until they see the Dulirand manor in the distance.  It stands at the top of a hill overlooking the farmlands, inside of some moderate fortifications that seem to have required little use in recent years.  The manor itself, a small castle, was clearly built at first for functionality, not for whimsy or a display of wealth, as the foundation is sturdy and regular in shape, rather than spiraling or arching in some sort of flight of fancy.  However, the facade and architecture are still pleasing to the eye, decorated with statues and bas reliefs.  The gate in the walls around the castle complex is down and open for visitors, the host clearly expecting plenty of people to show up.  The stables are off to the left, and the front doors, double doors of sturdy wood, stand directly forward.*

(OOC: It's up to you guys to make an entrance )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2007)

*Trotting his mount into the courtyard at the fore of their party, Gabriel prompts Valarius to rear for effect just after he crosses the gate, before trotting towards the stables, where he slides smoothly from his saddle when someone comes forward to take his horse. Barely moments after his feet touch the ground he is moving again, striding effortlessly towards the front doors with a broad grin on his face. As he passes through the doors, Gabriel sweeps the cloak from his shoulders to reveal his sabres and the fine clothes concealed beneath, while producing his invitation as if by magic when asked for it with his free hand.*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 2, 2007)

Tristan rides up after Gabriel. Handing the reins to the stablehand he watches Gabriels actions up to the door.

Tristan turns to Jacen "You'd think he was the reason for the party" laughs Tristan.

The big musketeer then strides up to the door as well. Tristan didn't need grand gestures to make an entrance. As he approached the door, his sheer size and stature spoke volumes before Tristan did. Still he was calm and polite as he presented his invitation to the evening. He doffed he cloak and handed it off to the servant and strode into the hall after Gabriel.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2007)

Jacen just grins at Tristan's jest and canters after him. He doesn't try any fancy horse tricks, knowing full well he doesn't have the riding background for it. He does manage a reasonably confident swagger as he crosses the yard once his horse is taken though, and his quick hands are no less nimble with sweeping off his cloak and giving a courteous bow during which he twirls his hat in his fingers dextrously. When he rises from the bow, the hat's back on his head and the invitation's in his hand.

"Delighted to be here," he assures the valet. "And our thanks for the invitations."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2007)

(OOC: Nothing from Hyacinthe, so I'll just assume he follows after more quietly)

*A doorman greets Gabriel, checking the invitation:*

"Gabriel Marteau?  Welcome sir," he nods and bows, indicating that Gabriel may enter with an extended wave of the hand.

*The doorman welcomes Tristan as well, and a servant takes Tristan's cloak.*

*The valet bows to Jacen.* 

*They head through the entrance hall, and they see Richard Dulirand (Hyacinthe identifies him) heading back the opposite direction on an unrelated task.  The baron's son is dressed in an elaborately-tailored outfit, red velvet with frilly white ruffles up the front and a matching hat.*

"Ah, Hyacinthe--then these must be Jacen, Gabriel, and Tristan.  Welcome good sirs!  I am so glad that you could join us.  This evening is going to be simply fabulous--so please, head on in and enjoy the refreshments and the company," he gestures down the corridor towards the Great Hall ahead.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2007)

Tristan bows in response to the welcome. "The pleasure is ours monsieur. Thank you for your kind invitation. It is our great fortune, to have found such excellent company so far from home. We are indebted to your hospitality.  Though I shall test the measure of your kitchen soon."  adds Tristan with a smile to Richard as Tristan moves towards the Great Hall.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2007)

*Gabriel acknowledges the doorman with a brief inclination of his head as his name is spoken, before handing his burgundy cloak to a servant and continuing on to the great hall, his attire for the evening revealed in full. An elegantly tailored outfit of charcoal velvet, the dark colour broken up by stylish silver stitching and well a few placed gems which draw the eye to his agile form, the ensemble completed with a matching hat in the style of the musketeers with a silvered feather in the band.*

When they run into Richard Dulirand, Gabriel leaves the niceties to Tristan. Once Tristan finishes though, he grins and adds, “A pleasure indeed Richard, I’m sure I shall enjoy the company you’ve managed to gather here tonight immensely, after being away from the pleasures of civilisation for a while.”

Continuing on towards the great hall, he says to Tristan with a chuckle, “Your know, you forgot to mention you’d also be taking the measure of the cellars here, though I’m sure that was just an oversight on your part.”


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2007)

In humbling contrast to his elders, Jacen is making the best he can out of his Musketeers uniform...it's well made, but rather plain except for the brightly colored tabard bearing the standard of the Musketeers that drapes over it. He's replaced the slightly droopy feather in his hat with a fresh one, but otherwise stands out as a pigeon among eagles compared to Tristan and Gabriel's finery.

He bows on meeting Richard, and his eyes sparkle with awe as he takes in the scope and grandeur of the estate and house.

"It's an honor to meet you, sir," he greets the patriarch. "Your house...everything, really...it's amazing! I've never seen anything so spectacular!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2007)

(OOC: Richard is the son, not the patriarch)

*Perhaps fortunately in deference to the host, Gabriel's finery does not outdo Richard's garb, which is even more flamboyant.*



> "The pleasure is ours monsieur. Thank you for your kind invitation. It is our great fortune, to have found such excellent company so far from home. We are indebted to your hospitality. Though I shall test the measure of your kitchen soon."




"Ah, but of course.  Even here in the north the appetites of the d'Toussaint men are legendary," he replies smoothly, "Such strength and vigour!  I can see that what they say is true.  My aunt's husband's younger brother is married to a girl from your family, actually.  Renee, I think?  I'm not sure how she would be related to you--probably a cousin I guess."



> “A pleasure indeed Richard, I’m sure I shall enjoy the company you’ve managed to gather here tonight immensely, after being away from the pleasures of civilisation for a while.”




"And I am sure that they will enjoy you, sir.  I must say, your sense of fashion is impeccable.  Is that Ratignon?  It seems like his style, especially the hat."



> "It's an honor to meet you, sir," he greets the patriarch. "Your house...everything, really...it's amazing! I've never seen anything so spectacular!"




"My, aren't you an eager young lad.  You must be something special to already be a musketeer at your age.  Heh, bet you could show my brother a thing or two.  But please, you flatter me.  If you've been named one of the King's Musketeers, then you must have seen the Royal Palace, and that puts this place to shame as much as my home would a peasant's hovel.  The Royal Gardens alone are to die for!"

(OOC: You can each make one more reply to Richard if you like, after which he will shoo you on with a "Ah, but don't let me carry on and keep you from the party.  Go, go, enjoy yourselves!" and go back to his task)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Perhaps fortunately in deference to the host, Gabriel's finery does not outdo Richard's garb, which is even more flamboyant.*
> 
> "And I am sure that they will enjoy you, sir.  I must say, your sense of fashion is impeccable.  Is that Ratignon?  It seems like his style, especially the hat."
> 
> (OOC: You can each make one more reply to Richard if you like, after which he will shoo you on with a "Ah, but don't let me carry on and keep you from the party.  Go, go, enjoy yourselves!" and go back to his task)



OOC: Well, wearing red velvet will certainly give you an advantage when we’re talking flamboyance. 

“Ratignon, why yes it is, you have a good eye sir, though I shouldn’t be surprised considering your own exquisite fashion sense. Such a bold colour suits you well sir, though I doubt I could pull it off myself, but I’m afraid I don’t recognise the designer. I will hazard a guess though, that your splendid attire was created locally, as I’m sadly less familiar with fine designers outside the capital at the moment, as I’m sure you’ll understand, given my time is mostly spent there.”


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2007)

"Well...yes," Jacen admits, actually blushing a little at the praise, "But you know, I didn't really take a tour or anything. There wasn't time for sightseeing..."

He shrugs and recovers his composure a bit. "Anyway, your house is very impressive. I look forward to the festivities!"

He joins Tristan and Gabriel as they walk on in, lamenting under his breath to them, "I made an ass of myself didn't I? I might as well have come in here caked with mud..."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2007)

Gabriel chuckles good-naturedly, hoping to relax Jacen a little, “Oh, don’t worry about it Jacen, I’m sure Richard won’t hold such naiveté against you, especially as he seemed otherwise impressed by your accomplishments.”


----------



## Fenris (Oct 7, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, but of course.  Even here in the north the appetites of the d'Toussaint men are legendary," he replies smoothly, "Such strength and vigour!  I can see that what they say is true.  My aunt's husband's younger brother is married to a girl from your family, actually.  Renee, I think?  I'm not sure how she would be related to you--probably a cousin I guess."





"A second cousin actually yes. Why the nearly makes us family." Replies Tristan with a smile. "I am glad to hear that my small and humble family of farmers is known here in the north, you honor me. Though of course our renown is not so great as the Dulirand family or it's hospitality. I wish you well in your search for an exquisite......vintage this evening." Tristan adds with a wink as he strolls off down the hall.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2007)

*They continue onward through the corridor, following the growing sound of conversation and revelry until they reach the Great Hall.*

*This large room is decorated festively by someone with a clear eye for colour and contrast.  The centre of the room has been cleared of tables and furnishings, leaving a wide open area for people to form groups to chat, and perhaps eventually to be used as a dance floor, if the musicians playing soft background music are ever told to bring up a lively tune for dancing.  Not counting the musicians and the servants who scurry about to make sure everyone is satisfied and happy, there are perhaps slightly less than one hundred people in this room, the guests, noblemen and noblewomen of all sorts.*

[SBLOCK=Tristan's Knowledge Nobility and Royalty]These people aren't wearing big symbols of their houses, so it's basically impossible to immediately identify their houses without getting a close look at the signet ring and then hoping to remember.

However, there is one relatively useful and generally accurate trick to place the relative rankings of the ladies, at least.  Noblewomen of higher rank tend to be closer to the Rowaini ideal of perfect beauty, so it is sufficient to rate them on a scale of 0 to 10 as they approach that ideal and then guess the approximate rank.  Of course, it is quite possible for a lady who ranks lower on this scale to be more attractive to Tristan, or any other man, based on preferences (for instance, preference for hair or eye colour, etc).  Actually, 2 or 3 is about natural average for noblewomen in general, and 0 is just the point beneath which almost all families will disown, kill, etc (plus only those of average or above beauty generally get to go to these kinds of parties, so they will likely all be 2 or above here--Rowaini culture is quite sexist and can be cruel).  Ordinary peasant girls average below 0, of course.  The girls at Lanvariel's Blessing, selected for being particularly attractive, would be peasants who manage a 2 or more.  No peasant without some hint of hidden noble blood is physically capable of being higher than about a 6, and those are incredibly rare.  A 10 is a beauty so exquisite and nigh-divine that it is said it can drive a man to madness or devotion.

In general (though there are certainly exceptions, these are just the most common), you can generally determine rank as such--(0-3: Baronet (-1 not at all uncommon, but usually killed), 2-5: Baron (1 not terribly uncommon), 4-6: Viscount (3 not too uncommon), 5-7: Count (8 uncommon, but not too rare), 6-8: Marquis (5 uncommon, but not too rare),  7-9: Duke (10 happens, but not as much as for royals), 8-10: Royal (Queens will almost always be 9 or 10 because they are selected among the best to be married to kings, but princesses range from 8-10.  Anything lower is quite rare) ) 
[/SBLOCK]

*Some groups stand out amongst the rest of the young nobles: 

*There seems to be a small crowd around someone, though the person is obscured by that crowd.*

*Elsewhere, there is a smaller group.  There's a young man who bears a resemblance to Richard wearing a fine blade at his hip, talking with another man with an amazing-looking sword, and also a very pretty young noblewoman with an animated expression as she listens to them.*

[SBLOCK=Tristan]She's about a 3[/SBLOCK]

*There's also an extremely beautiful young lady with long red-gold tresses who seems to be the centre of another group, that includes another young lady, looking quite beautiful as she laughs at something the other is saying, and a third, a slim brunette who nods and smiles.  There's also a charming young man with a winning smile.*

[SBLOCK=Tristan]The ladies are a 6, a 5, and a 3, respectively[/SBLOCK]

*Just nearby, two pretty girls who might be sisters seem to be trying to engage in conversation with a young man who's just a bit shy.*

[SBLOCK=Tristan]The older is a 2, the younger a 3[/SBLOCK]

*Over a bit, there is a slickly-dressed and suave-looking young man talking to two ladies, a pretty sophisticated-looking girl, and a remarkably beautiful young woman with clear and lovely green eyes.*

[SBLOCK=Tristan]The first is a 2, the second a 6[/SBLOCK]

*Over even more and off to the side is a pretty young lady who seems to be keeping to herself.*

[SBLOCK=Tristan]A 3, perhaps[/SBLOCK]

*Over all the way and to the right, there's a larger group, centred around a very beautiful young lady who has the same blue eyes as Richard, perhaps his sister.  Listening quietly is a delicate young lady, and a slightly antsy girl glances around even as she listens, making her the first to notice the Musketeer newcomers, which she points out to the others, as another young lady, seductively dressed, turns and winks in their direction.  A young man who was talking with them turns too, momentarily, and rolls his eyes as he turns back.*

[SBLOCK=Tristan]Richard's sister? is a 5.  The others, in order, a 4, a 2, and another 4[/SBLOCK]       

*Another group moves slightly as a beautiful girl flits into it, traversing the sea of people like quicksilver.  She enters into a conversation between a beautiful dreamy-eyed young lady and another in a lavish dress, plus two young noblemen, one of whom is wearing heraldry.*

[SBLOCK=Tristan]Flitting girl is a 5, as is dreamy-eyed girl.  The other is 2.  

Also, the heraldry is that of the Marquis Elmdor.  That man must be one of his retainers.[/SBLOCK]

*Just past that, a pretty smiling girl and a beautiful young lady in a daring low-cut dress that shows off her ample cleavage laugh and flirt with a loud young dandy and a polite and smiling fellow.*

[SBLOCK=Tristan] Smiling girl is a 3, low-cut-dress girl maybe a 5[/SBLOCK]

*Finally, an assertive young man dominates a conversation with two gentle and naive-looking girls, one with chestnut curls just past neck-length and the other with straight dark hair.  Meanwhile, a stammering and shy young man can't get a word in edgewise, and so he glances around looking for someone else with whom to talk.*

[SBLOCK=Tristan]Chestnut curls girl is a 3, the other is a 2[/SBLOCK] 

(OOC: Whew, that took _forever_.  Let me know what each of you guys do and with whom, if anyone, you'd like to talk.  That's a lot of people!)


----------



## Fenris (Oct 8, 2007)

OOC: No kidding. Bravo.



			
				Gabriel said:
			
		

> Continuing on towards the great hall, he says to Tristan with a chuckle, “Your know, you forgot to mention you’d also be taking the measure of the cellars here, though I’m sure that was just an oversight on your part.”




"My dear fellow, the cellar is part of the kitchen!" replies Tristan with a laugh.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tristan surveys the room with a practiced eye, noting the crowd, mentally doing the weighing of appearances and importance that all nobles do effortlessly.

As he surveys the crowd, he points out a group to Gabriel

[sblock=OOC: ] This one:*Over all the way and to the right, there's a larger group, centred around a very beautiful young lady who has the same blue eyes as Richard, perhaps his sister. Listening quietly is a delicate young lady, and a slightly antsy girl glances around even as she listens, making her the first to notice the Musketeer newcomers, which she points out to the others, as another young lady, seductively dressed, turns and winks in their direction. A young man who was talking with them turns too, momentarily, and rolls his eyes as he turns back.*[/sblock]

"Good place to start Gabriel, Richard's sister and some lovely young lasses. I'll be taking young Jacen here to go rescue some other young lasses from a boring conversation."

[sblock=OOC: ] Headed to this group: *Just past that, a pretty smiling girl and a beautiful young lady in a daring low-cut dress that shows off her ample cleavage laugh and flirt with a loud young dandy and a polite and smiling fellow.* [/sblock]

And Tristan places a massive arm around Jacen's shoulder and effortlessly steers him towards the small group. "A good group to start with my lad. A braggart to put in his place and gentleman to speak with, but won't get in the way. And of course two beautiful ladies to enjoy the company of. I'll not have you hiding by the door tonight lad." advises Tristan as they approach the group.

OOC: I was going to post an introduction, but I'll wait for poor Shayuri to post Jacen's reaction first.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2007)

> OOC: No kidding. Bravo.



(OOC: I also have all of their names, and the names and ranks of all their fathers, plus personalities and motivations.  That's why I have been kind of slow for a while)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2007)

Jacen, who was wasting precious getaway time ogling the grand room and the finery of its occupants, jumps a bit when Tristan comes up behind him, but is far too late. The Arm of Tristan is as inexorable as the tides as it pushes Jacen out across the floor and towards the four person knot. On arriving, he doffs his hat and manages a reasonably good bow with a flourish, just like Gabriel and Tristan showed him.

"Good evening," he greets them, with eyes slightly wide as he struggles to remember what to say, "I'm Jacen. Jacen d'Ulat. I'm a Musketeer in service of the King and country."

He manages an actual smile, gaining a little confidence and poise. "It's quite a party isn't it? Are all of his events so grand, and well attended?"

With some effort he crushes the sudden urge to look back and assess how well he'd done by gauging Tristan's expression.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2007)

*The daringly-clad woman puts a hand up as if to quell the stream of words from the loud man so she can listen to Jacen.*

"Jacen is it?  You're quite the cutie.  My name is Anne Debreuil, and that's Belinda over there," she gestures.

"Belinda Fermor.  Nice to meet you!"

*The other fellow, quite a handsome young man, flashes a dashing smile.*

"My greetings, young Musketeer.  I am Valmont Merteuil."

*The talkative young dandy bursts in finally.*

"Ah, yes indeed, and I am the renowned Aric Dandilo.  I am sure you have heard of me?  I hear that my mighty exploits have traveled as far as the capital and beyond, and so an obvious man of culture such as yourself, Jacen, would have heard of me for sure.  Why, the time I outwitted the riddling cave trolls of the Tarnian Hills is sure to become legendary, what say you?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 8, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The daringly-clad woman puts a hand up as if to quell the stream of words from the loud man so she can listen to Jacen.*
> 
> "Jacen is it?  You're quite the cutie.  My name is Anne Debreuil, and that's Belinda over there," she gestures.
> 
> ...




Tristan watches the exchange and steps forward as Aric introduces to himself. "Well I know that _I_ have never heard of you Monsieur Dandilo though I live in the capital and travel a great deal, but I can only assume that you deafened and bored those poor trolls until they let you pass." Tristan turns to Anne and Belinda takes each by a hand, bends over, kissing a hand of each "Mademoiselle Debreuil, Mademoiselle Fermor, I leave my comrade in your gracious presence that he may bask in your beauty." Finally shaking the hand of the last young man "Monsieur Merteuil, a pleasure"

With that Tristan leaves Jacen to his own devices, knowing the lad would be more comfortable without Tristan looking over his shoulder. Besides once the ice was broken Jacen was usually fine, and Anne would handle him thought Tristan with a chuckle. Tristan heads over the young lady keeping to herself.

OOC: Thanks Shayuri for being a sport


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2007)

"If by that you mean deafened by thunderstones and then bored through their hearts with a spear, well, you'd be partly right, but it involved a flaming viola rather than a thunderstone.  You see, I knew that the troll's weakness is fire, but I did not have a torch, but, of course, as a renowned Bard myself, though it pained me to part with my viola, well, you know what they say about the difference between violins and violas?  The viola burns longer, you see.  And so it was that I had to dual-wield my rapier and a flaming viola, like a regular twin blade style, only if one of the blades was a viola instead of a blade..."

(OOC: Tristan actually didn't introduce himself to any of the people in that last group, only Jacen did,  but I can assume he does.

The girl aside from the others won't address him first, but assuming he introduces himself--)

"Oh, I see.  That's nice.  I'm Lynette Lenoir," the dark-haired girl replies, her voice not at all as enthusiastic as the others, as if she doesn't really care too much.

"Well, you look like you want to be here.  One of those muscle-bound sorts...We get that a lot--I'm surprised you aren't over there trying to get in with the crowd around this 'Mademoiselle X'.  She's probably more your type."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2007)

OOC: Damn, spent all morning and the early afternoon watching the boards, and everyone posts when I go away for a while. 



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "My dear fellow, the cellar is part of the kitchen!" replies Tristan with a laugh.



“If you say so...” Gabriel replies with a chuckle and a shake of his head.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> As he surveys the crowd, he points out a group to Gabriel
> 
> [sblock=OOC: ] This one:*Over all the way and to the right, there's a larger group, centred around a very beautiful young lady who has the same blue eyes as Richard, perhaps his sister. Listening quietly is a delicate young lady, and a slightly antsy girl glances around even as she listens, making her the first to notice the Musketeer newcomers, which she points out to the others, as another young lady, seductively dressed, turns and winks in their direction. A young man who was talking with them turns too, momentarily, and rolls his eyes as he turns back.*[/sblock]
> "Good place to start Gabriel, Richard's sister and some lovely young lasses. I'll be taking young Jacen here to go rescue some other young lasses from a boring conversation."



*Taking his time to survey the room for a group of ladies to acquaint himself with, Gabriel turns to look when Tristan points out a group which might be centred around Richard’s sister.*

“Well, I _was_ hoping to encounter Richard’s sister, and there are enough young ladies in that group for my liking. I can’t help but agree with you, Tristan, that it would be a good place to start, though I wonder at your altruism my friend. Are you perhaps saving certain ladies for yourself, such as the remarkably beautiful young woman with clear and lovely green eyes or maybe the extremely beautiful young lady with long red-gold tresses,” he chides playfully, laughing as he slaps Tristan on the shoulder.

*Leaving Jacen to Tristan, Gabriel makes his way to the group centred around the beautiful young lady with blue eyes, which may be Richard’s sister.*

Making an elegant courtly bow to the ladies when he reaches them, he says, “Good evening ladies, I am Gabriel Marteau, King’s Musketeer, and it would be a distinct pleasure to make the acquaintance of lovely young ladies such as yourselves.” Almost as an afterthought, but before the young man can say anything he adds, “My pardon sir, I didn’t mean to leave you out, but such lovely ladies deserve a special greeting and my full attention, don’t you agree.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2007)

> OOC: Damn, spent all morning and the early afternoon watching the boards, and everyone posts when I go away for a while.




(OOC: According to my 'Who's Online' function, you were online and viewing "Is 4e more D&D than 3e" thread after this stuff was posted   I checked on all three of you so I could know whether or not to just go to sleep)



> . Are you perhaps saving a certain remarkably beautiful young woman with clear and lovely green eyes for yourself,”




(OOC: It is indeed worth noting that said green-eyed girl and the girl with red-gold hair are the only two in the room who are clearly more beautiful than the maybe-Richard's-sister girl.  Well, at least assuming that big crowd of people isn't hiding some bombshell)



> “Good evening ladies, I am Gabriel Marteau, King’s Musketeer, and it would be a distinct pleasure to make the acquaintance of lovely young ladies such as yourselves.” Almost as an afterthought, but before the young man can say anything he adds, “My pardon sir, I didn’t mean to leave you out, but such lovely ladies deserve a special greeting and my full attention, don’t you agree.”




"Well, I suppose that really depends, doesn't it.  A man who wanted to politely enter a conversation would treat _all_ those he meets with courtesy.  If his goal is instead to disrupt and perhaps remake the conversation to his own advantage, well then, now we all know how to do that too."

"Oh come now, Army," the seductively-dressed woman replies, shaking her head with a coy smile, "I know it wasn't polite, but it's a...what do you call it Adrienne?"

"Idiom?"

"Yes, yes, idiom sounds good.  I mean, obviously he doesn't want to sleep with _you_ Army," she runs her finger gently in circles around the edge of her wine glass.

"Excuse me?"

"Okay, Armand, Felicity, let's be nice, please," the blue-eyed woman requests of them, "I am Sabine Dulirand.  Welcome Gabriel, my brother told me that we would have three musketeers for the evening's gala, but I couldn't tell it was you for certain when Adrienne spotted you--I didn't expect you all to blend in so well here.  The King's Musketeers are indeed polite and well-cultured, certainly not at all like the soldiers we have out here..."

*Armand glances and looks like he's about to say something.*

"...Except the officers, of course.  In any case, since Richard isn't around right now, let me welcome you to my home."

"You've already met Felicity and Armand.  This is Cecile Dyprans," she turns to the shy and delicate young lady who hasn't spoken yet.

"Charmed, Monsieur."

Then Sabine gestures to the young noblewomen who had spotted the group in the first place, "And this is Adrienne Tyngere."

"Welcome Gabriel.  Glad to have you with us."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "If by that you mean deafened by thunderstones and then bored through their hearts with a spear, well, you'd be partly right, but it involved a flaming viola rather than a thunderstone.  You see, I knew that the troll's weakness is fire, but I did not have a torch, but, of course, as a renowned Bard myself, though it pained me to part with my viola, well, you know what they say about the difference between violins and violas?  The viola burns longer, you see.  And so it was that I had to dual-wield my rapier and a flaming viola, like a regular twin blade style, only if one of the blades was a viola instead of a blade..."




Jacen's mouth moves a few times as he tries to get an opening to talk...and finally gives up and just cuts in, raising a finger to point at the man.

"That's quite a story! So...you were out hunting cave trolls with a viola, but no torch..."

When he sees Aric inhaling to respond, he quickly adds, "What did you light the viola with? I mean, no torch...there in a cave facing a troll...you must tell us how you managed to make a fire hot enough to light an entire viola fast enough not to be eaten by the troll." 

He grins. "Because I admit, that wasn't covered in the Musketeers training regimen. I'm afraid, were I to face a cave troll with nothing but a viola...well, that would be my end. Your next few words, friend...might save my life, and the lives of these ladies here."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: According to my 'Who's Online' function, you were online and viewing "Is 4e more D&D than 3e" thread after this stuff was posted   I checked on all three of you so I could know whether or not to just go to sleep)



OOC: Well, I guess it can’t tell you I’m not at my keyboard even though I’ve got a page open , as I know I was busy elsewhere when the all the posting took place yesterday.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: It is indeed worth noting that said green-eyed girl and the girl with red-gold hair are the only two in the room who are clearly more beautiful than the maybe-Richard's-sister girl.  Well, at least assuming that big crowd of people isn't hiding some bombshell)



Damn, missed the girl with the red-gold hair, guess I'll have to edit my previous post. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I suppose that really depends, doesn't it.  A man who wanted to politely enter a conversation would treat _all_ those he meets with courtesy.  If his goal is instead to disrupt and perhaps remake the conversation to his own advantage, well then, now we all know how to do that too."
> 
> "Oh come now, Army," the seductively-dressed woman replies, shaking her head with a coy smile, "I know it wasn't polite, but it's a...what do you call it Adrienne?"
> 
> ...



*Smiling as Armand chides him over his introduction, Gabriel’s expression quickly broadens to a grin as first Felicity and then Sabine make replies which leave Armand looking a little stunned.*

“Thank you for welcoming me to your home, and for your kind words,” Gabriel replies, bowing over Sabine’s hand as he lifts it to his lips for a fleeting kiss, “though we happened upon Richard on our way in. Nevertheless, I feel doubly blessed at being welcomed again by you, Sabine.”

He then moves amongst the ladies in the order they were introduced, bowing over their hands and imparting a fleeting kiss, as he did with Sabine, “A pleasure indeed, Felicity, Cecile, Adrienne.”

He then turns to Armand, “Good to meet you Armand, though I would think one might mind their own manners and not roll their eyes at new arrivals, before speaking about the conduct of others.”

Turning back to the ladies, his grin still firmly in place, Gabriel asks, “So, what was the topic of conversation before I introduced myself?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2007)

(OOC: Fenris--It's quite possible you missed it, but just a heads up that there were Tristan responses in 197.

Anyways, on to Jacen)



> When he sees Aric inhaling to respond, he quickly adds, "What did you light the viola with? I mean, no torch...there in a cave facing a troll...you must tell us how you managed to make a fire hot enough to light an entire viola fast enough not to be eaten by the troll."
> 
> He grins. "Because I admit, that wasn't covered in the Musketeers training regimen. I'm afraid, were I to face a cave troll with nothing but a viola...well, that would be my end. Your next few words, friend...might save my life, and the lives of these ladies here."




"Ah, but you simply must not forget.  These were the teo riddling cave troll brothers, as I said before, and they had a strange riddle for me.  They said if I could not answer my riddle, then they would slay me and eat me as they had many a knight and fair damsel who had passed that way before.  The riddle was thus--'What walks on four legs in the morning, two legs in the afternoon, then three legs, and finally four legs again.' "

"Well, you can imagine that it was a hard riddle, so I told them I needed to use my viola to answer the riddle.  And I took my flint and steel and set fire to the viola, kind of like a torch, except it was a viola.  And then I took two swings with my sword in the other hand, one, two, just so!" he mocks slashing motions, "And sure enough, I took off one leg each from the two trolls.  And then I said 'The answer is you.  But only if I don't do...this!'  And just like that I swung the viola, lit afire, and sure enough by burning the stumps, the trolls couldn't regenerate the wounds!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2007)

> “Thank you for welcoming me to your home, and for your kind words,” Gabriel replies, bowing over Sabine’s hand as he lifts it to his lips for a fleeting kiss, “though we happened upon Richard on our way in. Nevertheless, I feel doubly blessed at being welcomed again by you, Sabine.”
> 
> He then moves amongst the ladies in the order they were introduced, bowing over their hands and imparting a fleeting kiss, as he did with Sabine, “A pleasure indeed, Felicity, Cecile, Adrienne.”
> 
> ...




"Oh, don't think badly of Armand.  He's a good guy.  And he was rolling his eyes at my joke, you see.  I said it would be funny to watch a musketeer mud-wrestle a lieutenant," Felicity laughs.

"A preposterous notion.  Better two ladies to wrestle in oil," Armand shakes his head.

"Yes, well, I remember what we were talking about--I was just saying that the latest fashion from Larmadi is simply to die for," Sabine recalls

"Yes, it's gorgeous.  I don't know that I even recognise the make of that dress this 'Mademoiselle X' is wearing though.  And who is she anyway?  Why is she here?" Adrienne wonders.

"Well, I think she's a bored princess.  Who knows, it could be Princess Althea.  I heard that she is also a blonde."

"If that's true, it's quite an honour for my whole family, but this is pretty far to come, and anyway, she'd be surrounded by royal guards, so it can't be right.  I wonder if she's an angel in the flesh.  Tommy says that Lanvariel, the guardian angel of this province, has been known to appear in the flesh."

"Right, but isn't that usually to heroes who are about to make a desperate final stand?  I hear she gives them a last night to remember...now that's one heck of an angel."

"Yes, that and she sometimes appears in prophetic dream visions when people inhale the vapours at some local vents, yes.  Lanvariel is depicted differently depending on the artist though, so who knows, that could be her."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2007)

“Ah, my apologies Armand for thinking poorly of you. Though you’re fortunate I made my way over here, rather than my large friend over there,” Gabriel says with a chuckle, offering a wink to Felicity as he gestures towards Tristan, “as if he had come, I think there’s a chance he may have offered to indulge Felicity’s whimsical idea.”

Glancing around the room briefly for a blonde which he didn’t notice earlier as he listens to the conjecture of the group, he asks with some certainty, “I take it ‘Mademoiselle X’ is the centre of the small crowd over there?” indicating the group which surrounds an unseen person.

OOC: Would the musketeers know Princess Althea by sight?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2007)

> “I take it ‘Mademoiselle X’ is the centre of the small crowd over there?” indicating the group which surrounds an unseen person.




"Mais oui," Adrienne agrees.

(OOC: Probably, but then, it would be likely that at least _someone_ else would too unless she was disguising herself)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Mais oui," Adrienne agrees.
> 
> (OOC: Probably, but then, it would be likely that at least _someone_ else would too unless she was disguising herself)



OOC: Yep, just making sure that we would know what she looks like, before I go say something stupid (or more stupid than usual at least). 

“Well, I imagine I could tell if it was Princess Althea, if I could see her that is,” Gabriel chuckles, as he gestures to a servant carrying a drinks tray, taking a glass when they arrive. “Since that seems unlikely for a while at least,” he says with a grin, taking a sip of his newly acquired beverage, “I’ll just have to enjoy your company and amuse you as best I can, until the crowd around our mystery mademoiselle thins a little.”

“Now, while I don’t profess myself an expert on designers or dresses for that matter, I find the gowns the four of you are wearing to each be exquisite in their own right, but then how could they fail to be anything less than that with such beautiful ladies wearing them,” Gabriel declares with a winning smile, meeting the gaze of each lady with just a hint of roguishness in his hazel eyes as he speaks.

Once any replies are made his declaration, Gabriel continues, “You know Sabine, it’s interesting that you brought up inhaling the vapours of the local vents, as I had the opportunity to do just that this afternoon at Lanvariel's Bounty, though sadly I didn’t experience any prophetic dream visions.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2007)

> “Now, while I don’t profess myself an expert on designers or dresses for that matter, I find the gowns the four of you are wearing to each be exquisite in their own right, but then how could they fail to be anything less than that with such beautiful ladies wearing them,” Gabriel declares with a winning smile, meeting the gaze of each lady with just a hint of roguishness in his hazel eyes as he speaks.




*Felicity laughs, but Adrienne rolls her eyes.*

"That's _so_ cliche."

"It's cliche because girls _like_ to be flattered, Adrienne dear.  Well, maybe not you..."

"I like to be flattered as much as the next girl, but on specific details that show that he's paying attention to me.  Those kind of compliments are paper cut-outs that you could apply to any girl in this room.  It's like those fake fortune-tellers who are vague enough to convince people they are for real."

"Well, my dear, you must remember that the Musketeers _are_ strangers here.  They don't exactly know everyone here or fit in with us.  You can't blame a fish out of water if it gasps for breath.  I think he's doing just fine.  Give him a night or two on the town with a few of the boys and you wouldn't be able to tell him apart, methinks.  I mean, he certainly dresses above his station already."



> “You know Sabine, it’s interesting that you brought up inhaling the vapours of the local vents, as I had the opportunity to do just that this afternoon at Lanvariel's Bounty, though sadly I didn’t experience any prophetic dream visions.”




"I don't really know much about this.  You should talk to Tommy--he's over there with the Dechevres sisters," she points to the bashful young man who doesn't seem to know how lucky he is to have the two beauties all over him.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, but you simply must not forget.  These were the teo riddling cave troll brothers, as I said before, and they had a strange riddle for me.  They said if I could not answer my riddle, then they would slay me and eat me as they had many a knight and fair damsel who had passed that way before.  The riddle was thus--'What walks on four legs in the morning, two legs in the afternoon, then three legs, and finally four legs again.' "
> 
> "Well, you can imagine that it was a hard riddle, so I told them I needed to use my viola to answer the riddle.  And I took my flint and steel and set fire to the viola, kind of like a torch, except it was a viola.  And then I took two swings with my sword in the other hand, one, two, just so!" he mocks slashing motions, "And sure enough, I took off one leg each from the two trolls.  And then I said 'The answer is you.  But only if I don't do...this!'  And just like that I swung the viola, lit afire, and sure enough by burning the stumps, the trolls couldn't regenerate the wounds!"




"It's a man, isn't it?" Jacen asks, deciding to change subjects. "Four legs as a baby, Two legs as he grows up...when he's old he walks with a cane, so that's three legs... And then he's in the grave, all four limbs on the ground."

(and lo, he chooses a color!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2007)

"That answer is so boring and traditional, though--it just lacks..."

"Sometimes the classics _are_ classics for a reason Aric.  I like the kid's answer better.  It took less time to say and blew far far less hot air."

"Me too!  He's smart _and_ cute.  Why, I'd bet he could have a lady in no time if he wanted," Anne winks suggestively.

"Well, don't fluster him, Anne.  I think the boy's a dreamer.  He probably would prefer a daring romance first.  Besides, no offense to you, Anne, but I think that he and Marie would make the _cutest_ couple!  What do you think, Jacen?  Have you met Marie yet?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2007)

OOC: I sent you an email Rystil, but you can reply here now as we can post again. 

Gabriel would be more than happy to compliment them on specific details, but sadly you haven't given me much to work with (I mean come on, all I've got to work with are Sabine's blue eyes and Felicity's seductive dress.  

If you'd like to expand on the limited description of the group he's with though, I'd be more than happy to do likewise with his flattery.  

[SBLOCK=Limited description Gabriel has to work with]*Over all the way and to the right, there's a larger group, centred around a very beautiful young lady who has the same blue eyes as Richard, perhaps his sister. Listening quietly is a delicate young lady, and a slightly antsy girl glances around even as she listens, making her the first to notice the Musketeer newcomers, which she points out to the others, as another young lady, seductively dressed, turns and winks in their direction. A young man who was talking with them turns too, momentarily, and rolls his eyes as he turns back.*[/SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Felicity laughs, but Adrienne rolls her eyes.*
> 
> "That's _so_ cliche."
> 
> ...



*Gabriel rolls his eyes at Armand’s comments, but otherwise ignores them.*

“Oh, I am wounded, my heart torn asunder, by such a critical assessment of a simple statement of fact, Adrienne,” Gabriel replies, looking quite saddened by her comment, before his grin reappears as if it never left. “Of course, I understand your sentiment, my dear, but perhaps you don’t understand the fine balancing act of flattering four beautiful ladies with but one mouth and one tongue, no matter how articulate one is, without leaving the others feeling slighted by not being complimented first. Of course, now I’ve attended to the simple pleasantries, I’m sure I can find something to say that is more to your taste,” he says with a laugh.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't really know much about this.  You should talk to Tommy--he's over there with the Dechevres sisters," she points to the bashful young man who doesn't seem to know how lucky he is to have the two beauties all over him.



“It is of no matter Sabine, I would prefer not to spend my time discussing the details of a dry subject like that, when I have such lovely ladies around me which I’ve hardly gotten to know yet,” Gabriel replies, smiling as he takes another sip of his drink, before changing the subject. “I hope there is to be dancing later, as I would be honoured if each of the ladies here would favour me with at least one dance.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2007)

*Adrienne is a pretty noblewoman of average height with soft brown curls and pale bluish gray eyes that seem to take in and analyse everything they see.  She's wearing a long and lovely red and white silk dress that emphasises without exposing her curves, which are quite nice compared to a commoner but aren't as tantalising as those of many of the other noblewomen here.* 

*In contrast, Felicity's dress is daringly-cut, exposing smooth and creamy skin in a slit on each side and plunging with a deep neckline into her ample chest.  She is very pretty indeed, with red hair let loose in wavy tresses, friendly hazel eyes, and full inviting red lips.*

*Cecile is equally lovely but very different in demeanour, shy and delicate, with a lithe, though still curvy, build and neck-length dark hair, demure green eyes, and a fashionable lavender dress.*

*Sabine is the most beautiful of the four, with big blue eyes, shoulder-length mahogany locks, a dazzling smile, and an amazing body, emphasised by her gown, the latest in the local fashion.*



> “Oh, I am wounded, my heart torn asunder, by such a critical assessment of a simple statement of fact, Adrienne,” Gabriel replies, looking quite saddened by her comment, before his grin reappears as if it never left. “Of course, I understand your sentiment, my dear, but perhaps you don’t understand the fine balancing act of flattering four beautiful ladies with but one mouth and one tongue, no matter how articulate one is, without leaving the others feeling slighted by not being complimented first. Of course, now I’ve attended to the simple pleasantries, I’m sure I can find something to say that is more to your taste,” he says with a laugh.




"That's why men like wine, I suppose.  Four glasses of wine, one tongue to sample four unique tastes, and the wine will never complain."

"The weather we've been having has been quite lovely, hasn't it?" Sabine asks Cecile, "I hope it stays like this so we can have a clear night for the Lunar Festival."

"Yes.  It's been nice for a while now.  Surely Aelindriel is looking out for us."

"Or maybe Lunesiel."

"Maybe.  Do you think Geoffrey will ask Ygraine?"

"I don't know--he isn't here today to ask him, either."

"If he does, I doubt she'll say yes, but then, I've been surprised before."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2007)

OOC: Rystil, is the last line of your last post supposed to be Felicity, as the colour is different from previous posts? Also, did you see the end of my last post where Gabriel spoke about dancing? Just wondering as no comment was made, then perhaps these ladies don’t like to dance. 



			
				Adrienne said:
			
		

> "That's why men like wine, I suppose.  Four glasses of wine, one tongue to sample four unique tastes, and the wine will never complain."



*Enjoying his verbal sparring with Adrienne, as he’s always up for a challenge, Gabriel descides to continue it rather than moving on to another of the ladies for the moment, as they speak of the weather and upcoming events.*

“Well, one must learn what each wine tastes like, before they select their favourite, don’t you think Adrienne, or do you think one should choose by appearance alone?” Gabriel asks with a smile. “As for complaints, I’m more than happy to hear any you have, for how else will I know what ladies don’t like about me if they don’t tell me.”

Gazing into her eyes, he says, “Now for some words a little more personal and less cliche. Inquisitive pale bluish-grey eyes, the colour the sea after a summer storm, examine the world from your pretty face. Unlike the sea though, which is cold and cruel, your face is surrounded by wonderfully warm and delicate brown curls, while your lovely red and white silk dress accentuates your figure beautifully.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2007)

Gabriel said:
			
		

> “Well, one must learn what each wine tastes like, before they select their favourite, don’t you think Adrienne, or do you think one should choose by appearance alone?” Gabriel asks with a smile. “As for complaints, I’m more than happy to hear any you have, for how else will I know what ladies don’t like about me if they don’t tell me.”




"Complain?  Well, I don't usually like to whine and dine, but I've heard that a man who sticks to the same wine will grow to love the flavour, and that man is truly happier than one who takes little sips of each and never settles long enough to appreciate the taste."



> “Now for some words a little more personal and less cliche. Inquisitive pale bluish-grey eyes, the colour the sea after a summer storm, examine the world from your pretty face. Unlike the sea though, which is cold and cruel, your face is surrounded by wonderfully warm and delicate brown curls, while your lovely red and white silk dress accentuates your figure beautifully.”




"Ah, you have eyes.  Very good, sir, but I am afraid that the part of the body I'm interested in is farther back, and the one that Felicity is interested in is lower."

"I would really protest, Adrienne my dear, but I don't disagree."

"She won't ask him, Felicity?"

"Well, I heard a rumour from Val, but I'll keep it confidential.  You can ask her yourself."

"A rumour?  Now you have me curious."

"Sorry love!  I have to hold it in confidence, you know?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That answer is so boring and traditional, though--it just lacks..."
> 
> "Sometimes the classics _are_ classics for a reason Aric.  I like the kid's answer better.  It took less time to say and blew far far less hot air."
> 
> ...




Once again, Jacen's mouth moves as he tries to find an opening in the conversation to take part in it in. A dreamer? But they liked his answer...or were they flirting? The last question thows him off though and he just stares at her for a moment.

"Wha...who? Marie?" He looks around quickly to make sure she's not standing right behind him or something. "No...you're the first people here I met. Except for the doorman. And Richard. Who's Marie?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Complain?  Well, I don't usually like to whine and dine, but I've heard that a man who sticks to the same wine will grow to love the flavour, and that man is truly happier than one who takes little sips of each and never settles long enough to appreciate the taste."
> 
> "Ah, you have eyes.  Very good, sir, but I am afraid that the part of the body I'm interested in is farther back, and the one that Felicity is interested in is lower."
> 
> "I would really protest, Adrienne my dear, but I don't disagree."



*Gabriel chuckles as Felicity agrees with what Adrienne insinuated about her.*

“I’m sure that’s true, Adrienne, but still one must find the wine one likes first, don’t you agree? As for you mind, my dear, I didn’t want to jump to any hasty conclusions, after all I’ve only known you a short while, and like a fine wine there are depths and nuances to be discovered with time. If you insist I speak of such now though, I’m quite happy to oblige by adding this to my previous statement ... the whole backed by a keen mind that’s both inquisitive and resolute, seeking truth in all its forms before empty platitudes.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "She won't ask him, Felicity?"
> 
> "Well, I heard a rumour from Val, but I'll keep it confidential.  You can ask her yourself."
> 
> ...



In an attempt to bring himself back into the main conversation, Gabriel asks, “So this Lunar Festival, when is it to be held, and what exactly does it celebrate, if you don’t mind me asking?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

"The better question is, of course, _where_ is the lovely Marie?"

"Is that her over there now?" Anne points at a young noblewomen coming into the Great Hall from the other side.

"Yes, that's her.  Hey Marie!  Over here!" Belinda waves the young woman over.

*Marie is a pretty young thing of average height (maybe 5'5'' + an inch or two for heels) and a petite, though curvy build.  She shares the blue eyes of Richard and the other woman talking with Gabriel, though hers are larger, like the cliched big blue pools.  Her flowing blonde hair emphasises her smooth features, and her dress in shades of blue is both a lovely match for her eyes and deceptively practical, probably allowing for a wide range of movement during a dance.  Over all, while her sister might be more dazzling, Marie is still a beautiful woman indeed.*

"Hi Belinda.  Are you enjoying my brother's party?" 

"Marie, darling!  How have you been?"

"I've been doing well.  Actually, the midnight jacinth bloomed last night.  Such a beautiful flower, though it's petals are hidden from the light.  But it usually blooms next month.  Tommy told me it might be an omen."

"Well, could be.  Anyway, I'd like to introduce you to someone.  This young man here is Jacen.  He's a King's Musketeer, and at such a young age.  It means he's a master of swordplay, aren't you Jacen?"

*Marie's eyes widen and almost sparkle.*

"Wow, a Musketeer?!  That's _so_ awesome.  I've read stories about the King's Musketeers.  Belinda you must have--"

"Oh certainly!  The Romance of Sir Tristan Arcanal."

"Oh, that's the best one!  Jacen, it's so nice to meet you!  Can you tell me any stories of your adventures?"

"I can tell..." Aric stops when Belinda steps on his foot.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

"I uh..." Jacen looks oddly flustered, having done a double-take when Marie mentioned the night-blooming flower. He recovers quickly though with a modest, "Well, I'm still fairly new myself."

Sensing, perhaps, a pregnant sense of impending disappointment with that, he quickly adds, "But I've HEARD a lot of stories! They...we...you know, the Musketeers...swap stories at the chapterhouse. And the rule is that you can exaggerate but you can't outright lie, so some of them are pretty amazing!"

He pauses, then adds slyly, "Would you like to hear one?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

> “I’m sure that’s true, Adrienne, but still one must find the wine one likes first, don’t you agree? As for you mind, my dear, I didn’t want to jump to any hasty conclusions, after all I’ve only known you a short while, and like a fine wine there are depths and nuances to be discovered with time. If you insist I speak of such now though, I’m quite happy to oblige by adding this to my previous statement ... the whole backed by a keen mind that’s both inquisitive and resolute, seeking truth in all its forms before empty platitudes.”




"Ah, maybe that's all men's problem.  Arcidas the philosopher once wrote that a woman makes up her mind about a man within the first minute.  I wouldn't be so uncharitable, but I think I could say more about you from what I've seen so far of the way you act than you have of me..." she trails off, probably too polite to offer her opinions and observations without being asked.



> In an attempt to bring himself back into the main conversation, Gabriel asks, “So this Lunar Festival, when is it to be held, and what exactly does it celebrate, if you don’t mind me asking?”




"It's a local festival.  It celebrates the coming of the hero Tourmaland."

"Indeed.  Tourmaland was the son of Lunesiel, Angel of the Moon.  He was also the legendary progenitor of the Dulirand family.  There are several legends surrounding Tourmaland's great deeds and his love for the 'Lady of Flowers', a woman of inestimable beauty.  For instance, it's also said that as long as the line remains pure, our family will have an atavism once every two hundred years or so where a daughter is born with overwhel,ing beauty, worthy of being a princess or a queen."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

> "I uh..." Jacen looks oddly flustered, having done a double-take when Marie mentioned the night-blooming flower. He recovers quickly though with a modest, "Well, I'm still fairly new myself."




"Exaggerate?  Hmmph, th--oww!" Belinda steps on Aric's foot harder.

"Oh, we'd love to!" Belinda replies, subtly moving to let Marie in to be next to Jacen, looking at the two side near each other and smiling and nodding to herself, probably convinced that they would definitely be a cute couple.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

Wrapped up in the moment, Jacen doesn't notice Belinda's approving appraisal. He beams at Belinda and Marie, and gestures in a sort of, 'everyone gather round' sort of way.

"All right, I heard this one from Montgomery Windemere, who was recently knighted, so we call him Sir Windemere...anyway... This is the tale of Sir Windemere, and Vine Creeper."

He pauses, to signify that he was now beginning the narrative, then begins.

"Not altogether far from here, the Bog of Mists clings like fungus on an old hoary tree trunk to the marshy lowlands where the middle fork of the Trident River empties into the sea. There's a little hamlet there of fishmongers and their families who've lived in the bog for ages, and know its ways and secrets. They live in huts that are built on stilts, and wear broad, flat shoes that let them stride over the mud without sinking in... Anyway, it's to this hamlet, called Nuban's Bay, that Sir Windemere came. He was answering a call for help sent to the king. A call that said a monster was stalking them by night. A monster they called the Vine Creeper."

The tale isn't too terribly long, even told in Jacen's somewhat verbose style...which he learned mostly from listening raptly to the 'old windbag Windemere' as he happily told his tales to the young Musketeer. The essence of the story was simple enough...people had seen a monstrous plant-like thing shambling around not far from the village, and then at night, one person a night would disappear. There would be wet slimy marks in long slicks, and other physical evidence indicating vine-like manipulations. The twist was when the sharp-eyed Windemere caught sight of the Vine Creeper himself, and realized that the creature, while frightening in appearance, could not possibly have done the deeds attributed to it. Bravely he waited for the fog-choked night to fall...only to do battle with a bog witch and her tamed pet giant octopus! She was attempting to provoke the villagers into fighting the vine monster...which as it turned out was a natural guardian of a magical node in the swamp that the witch wished to control. After working out the truth and defeating the witch, Sir Windemere returned home to retire...this being his final tale of adventure.

(hee...originally I was going to write it all...then I realized it would be way too long to be a post. Maybe if I get a creative tickle I'll put it all in the OOC thread sometime.   Dunno if you'd like a die roll from Jacen to see how well he performs the tale...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

(OOC: When you guys don't roll, I always just roll for you, as I did here.  So no need to worry unless you like rolling it yourself)

*When Aric looks like he's about to interrupt partway through, Belinda quietly moves him over with a whispered "Your sister is looking for you--go." and then blocks his way from entering back into the group as she continues to listen to Jacen's tale.*

*Meanwhile, Marie listens raptly and wide-eyed, hanging on Jacen's every word.  At the end, she gives him a quiet one-person applause, and Belinda and then Valmont join in.*

"Wow, so it was the witch all along?  No kidding!  Could you have guessed it, Belinda?"

"Nope, I thought it was going to be a creepy Vine Monster."

"Have you fought any witches before, Jacen?  What would you do if there was a Vine Creeper or a giant octopus?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, maybe that's all men's problem.  Arcidas the philosopher once wrote that a woman makes up her mind about a man within the first minute.  I wouldn't be so uncharitable, but I think I could say more about you from what I've seen so far of the way you act than you have of me..." she trails off, probably too polite to offer her opinions and observations without being asked.



“Perhaps that’s so, but then who truly knows the mind of any man or woman beyond themself. As for saying more of me, perhaps you could as I’ve been attepting to get to know everyone, so please continue, as I would be interested to hear your thoughts. Who knows, they may even give me a little more insight into you, Adrienne,” Gabriel replies with a grin.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "It's a local festival.  It celebrates the coming of the hero Tourmaland."
> 
> "Indeed.  Tourmaland was the son of Lunesiel, Angel of the Moon.  He was also the legendary progenitor of the Dulirand family.  There are several legends surrounding Tourmaland's great deeds and his love for the 'Lady of Flowers', a woman of inestimable beauty.  For instance, it's also said that as long as the line remains pure, our family will have an atavism once every two hundred years or so where a daughter is born with overwhel,ing beauty, worthy of being a princess or a queen."



“Ah, thank you for indulging my curiosity, Cecile, Sabine. I have of course heard of Tourmaland, and some of the legends surrounding his great deeds, but I wasn’t aware of his connection to the Dulirand family. I guess I wasn’t paying as much attention as I should have been, when I was learning my noble lineages,” Gabriel chuckles. “Though I’m sure your family has a better recollection of his deeds and of his love for the ‘Lady of Flowers’ than those told in the tales, seeing as it is part of your family history, Sabine.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

Gabriel said:
			
		

> “Perhaps that’s so, but then who truly knows the mind of any man or woman beyond themself. As for saying more of me, perhaps you could as I’ve been attepting to get to know everyone, so please continue, as I would be interested to hear your thoughts. Who knows, they may even give me a little more insight into you, Adrienne,” Gabriel replies with a grin.




"Well, this is my analysis, so you needn't take offense, though it will tell me more if you do.  And of course, some of this might be wrong.  I think you have an overestimated sense of self, which leads to overconfidence.  Many women like that, though, especially the more fluffy-headed, so you're probably fairly popular with them.  Still, that means that you take anything negative as no more than a minor setback, quick to return to a confident grin.  You like to jump in head-first because of this, which leads to quick wooings and pick-up lines, illicit trysts, and not very many long-term relationships.  Women and fights are like a gamble for you, and you may also be a gambler.  Depending on your luck, your overconfidence may be a boon or your ruin, though I'd guess that your general lack of tells except the exaggerated ones you want people to see would mean that you tend to win more often than not in a game where bluffing and mind games are important and not just dumb luck.  And speaking of the lack of tells, they make me think that you may be hiding something from everyone.  You may even be trying to hide whatever it is from yourself."



> “Ah, thank you for indulging my curiosity, Cecile, Sabine. I have of course heard of Tourmaland, and some of the legends surrounding his great deeds, but I wasn’t aware of his connection to the Dulirand family. I guess I wasn’t paying as much attention as I should have been, when I was learning my noble lineages,” Gabriel chuckles. “Though I’m sure your family has a better recollection of his deeds and of his love for the ‘Lady of Flowers’ than those told in the tales, seeing as it is part of your family history, Sabine.”




"Yes indeed.  And the priests among us are the keepers of every piece of esoterica in existence about Tourmaland.  I don't think there are very many people in Rowain that know more about Tourmaland than Tommy.  I know a bit too myself too.  The Lunar Festival is usually a lot of fun.  Young noblemen ask out the ladies, as it is also a celebration of the love of Tourmaland and the Lady of Flowers.  There's a special flower that blooms in the moonlight, the Midnight Jacinth.  Usually the youngest Dulirand daughter of age will present the Midnight Jacinth to her beau during a special part of the Festival.  It's a bit like a Masque or a Mystery Play."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2007)

OOC: Nice retelling of Gabriel’s personality and backstory, a pity I didn’t have something like that to work with myself.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, this is my analysis, so you needn't take offense, though it will tell me more if you do.  And of course, some of this might be wrong.  I think you have an overestimated sense of self, which leads to overconfidence.  Many women like that, though, especially the more fluffy-headed, so you're probably fairly popular with them.  Still, that means that you take anything negative as no more than a minor setback, quick to return to a confident grin.  You like to jump in head-first because of this, which leads to quick wooings and pick-up lines, illicit trysts, and not very many long-term relationships.  Women and fights are like a gamble for you, and you may also be a gambler.  Depending on your luck, your overconfidence may be a boon or your ruin, though I'd guess that your general lack of tells except the exaggerated ones you want people to see would mean that you tend to win more often than not in a game where bluffing and mind games are important and not just dumb luck.  And speaking of the lack of tells, they make me think that you may be hiding something from everyone.  You may even be trying to hide whatever it is from yourself."



“Bravo, Adrienne, I might just have to change that keen mind up to brilliant,” Gabriel chuckles, adding with a wink, “Of course, I’m not saying how much of what you’ve said is correct, though a few questions in the right places would certainly confirm some of it for you. The real question though is, is that the real me or just an image I wish to present to the world.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes indeed.  And the priests among us are the keepers of every piece of esoterica in existence about Tourmaland.  I don't think there are very many people in Rowain that know more about Tourmaland than Tommy.  I know a bit too myself too.  The Lunar Festival is usually a lot of fun.  Young noblemen ask out the ladies, as it is also a celebration of the love of Tourmaland and the Lady of Flowers.  There's a special flower that blooms in the moonlight, the Midnight Jacinth.  Usually the youngest Dulirand daughter of age will present the Midnight Jacinth to her beau during a special part of the Festival.  It's a bit like a Masque or a Mystery Play."



“A pity our fellow musketeer, Brice, could not accompany us on our mission here, as he would have been most interested in hearing all Tommy had to say, I’m sure,” Gabriel muses. “Though, I would be interested in a brief lesson myself, if we could find the time Sabine. As for the Lunar Festival, it certainly does sound like a lot of fun, when did you say it was again?”

*Feeling he’s been somewhat inattentive to the other two ladies, he also has a few words with each of them.*

“My pardon Cecile, for neglecting you so, but my wordplay with Adrienne has been more than a little distracting. I meant what I said before though, that I would be honoured to dance with you once the dancing begins, if will you permit me the honour of a dance later?”

“Ah, Felicity, forgive me for not paying you more attention verbally, though I hope my eyes have conveyed my appreciation of your audacious style. I do hope you’ll do me the honour of a dance or two later, perhaps then we might have a chance to get better acquainted,” he says with a cheeky grin, gazing deep into her hazel eyes which so closely match his own.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

"So speaking of the Lunar Festival, what do you think, Felicity?  You're going with me, right?"

"Well, I'm thinking on it.  I'll let you know Army."

"What, if not me, then who else?" he raises an eyebrow.

"A girl has to have her confidences, Army dear.  Don't worry, I'll let you know soon.  I know how men always want it now and can never understand how the waiting makes the pleasure all the greater...sometimes I agree with them."



> “Bravo, Adrienne, I might just have to change that keen mind up to brilliant,” Gabriel chuckles, adding with a wink, “Of course, I’m not saying how much of what you’ve said is correct, though a few questions in the right places would certainly confirm some of it for you. The real question though is, is that the real me or just an image I wish to present to the world.”




"As I mentioned, I think it's a mask, but when we wear a mask for long enough, it becomes a large part of us as well.  It is only the most cold and uncaring of us who can truly divorce themselves completely from what they pretend to be."



> “A pity our fellow musketeer, Brice, could not accompany us on our mission here, as he would have been most interested in hearing all Tommy had to say, I’m sure,” Gabriel muses. “Though, I would be interested in a brief lesson myself, if we could find the time Sabine. As for the Lunar Festival, it certainly does sound like a lot of fun, when did you say it was again?”




"The Festival is going to be in a month, Gabriel."



> “My pardon Cecile, for neglecting you so, but my wordplay with Adrienne has been more than a little distracting. I meant what I said before though, that I would be honoured to dance with you once the dancing begins, if will you permit me the honour of a dance later?”




"I guess so."



> “Ah, Felicity, forgive me for not paying you more attention verbally, though I hope my eyes have conveyed my appreciation of your audacious style. I do hope you’ll do me the honour of a dance or two later, perhaps then we might have a chance to get better acquainted,” he says with a cheeky grin, gazing deep into her hazel eyes which so closely match his own.




"Heh.  Adrienne can talk about brooding and nursing one wine all night, but life is too short and beauty even briefer.  I'll be happy to give you a dance, if you don't already have ruby lips and smooth curves pawing all over you by then from elsewhere," Felicity laughs, a sort of breathy hybrid chuckle/giggle.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile, Marie listens raptly and wide-eyed, hanging on Jacen's every word.  At the end, she gives him a quiet one-person applause, and Belinda and then Valmont join in.*
> 
> "Wow, so it was the witch all along?  No kidding!  Could you have guessed it, Belinda?"
> 
> ...




Jacen beams happily at the applause, and gives a bow with a sweep of his hat. At the mention of witches, he sobers a bit and shakes his head.

"I haven't fought a witch...I haven't had to yet. But I've learned to be careful of them. Dealing with a witch, even one who isn't necessarily bad...well, it has dangers. Anyway! The moral of the story...as much as a true story HAS a moral...I think it's that a hero, a real hero...uses the weapon up here," he taps his temple, "before using the one down here." He puts his hand on the hilt of his sabre and rattles it.

"So if I found myself in that kind of situation, I'd try to remember Sir Windemere, and find the truth of things before deciding my course of action. But when it was time to act, I hope I'd be as swift and decisive as he was...and cut down the enemies of the land, people, and king with bold strokes!"

He pauses then, realizing he's perhaps over-answered. Flushing a bit, Jacen focuses on Marie again. "Anyway, I don't mean to monopolize the conversation..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen beams happily at the applause, and gives a bow with a sweep of his hat. At the mention of witches, he sobers a bit and shakes his head.
> 
> "I haven't fought a witch...I haven't had to yet. But I've learned to be careful of them. Dealing with a witch, even one who isn't necessarily bad...well, it has dangers. Anyway! The moral of the story...as much as a true story HAS a moral...I think it's that a hero, a real hero...uses the weapon up here," he taps his temple, "before using the one down here." He puts his hand on the hilt of his sabre and rattles it.
> 
> ...



"Oh not at all," Marie replies politely, "Your story was wonderful."

"Yes, we all were happy to hear it."

"Oh, could you show us some swordplay later?  I love watching a swordsman dance.  It makes my heart palpate!"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

"Well sure," Jacen agrees, again beaming.

"I'd be happy to! I could even show you how to do some basic forms if you'd like. It's great exercise, and a lot of fun. Not to mention, if you were ever set upon by some highwayman or something...imagine his surprise!" He grins.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Well sure," Jacen agrees, again beaming.
> 
> "I'd be happy to! I could even show you how to do some basic forms if you'd like. It's great exercise, and a lot of fun. Not to mention, if you were ever set upon by some highwayman or something...imagine his surprise!" He grins.




"Oh!" Marie's face lights up for an instant, but then she frowns, "But...Father says it is improper for a young lady to fight with swords.  I...can't."

"I won't tell if you don't," Belinda laughs.

"I...Father has been very kind to me, to all of us.  I don't think it would be right to disobey him in this..."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

For a moment Jacen looks crestfallen, then looks around and lowers his voice.

"You know...I have a sister too. When my father was teaching me to fence, she used to watch, and finally one day she wanted to try too. And she really was pretty good. You don't need a lot of strength in your arms to be a decent fencer...I don't know why everyone thinks women shouldn't know how to defend themselves. I think it's great, personally."

He thinks for a second then adds, "What if we don't use swords? I mean, he can hardly object to his daughter playing with...say...wooden rods, about three foot long, can he?"

Jacen grins again. "Besides, you can't tell me you -never- bend the rules a bit."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2007)

OOC: Geez, two late classes and I feel like a wall flower at the party    I am not sure where Tristan still is at this point, and I missed several wonderful opportunities in the conversation. C'est la guerre

Tristan, head and shoulders over the small knot around him, had been not paying attention to the conversation very well, it was somewhat boring, he had been occupying himself watching the room. Jacen's story did catch his attention though. He had been about to intervene with Aric before Belinda so charningly put him in his place.

"I think this is a wonderful idea" booms Tristan. "Surely your father would approve of a young lady being able to defend herself, at least until the Musketeers arrive" adds Tristan with a wink.

"If I may Marie. You father does not wish you to fight with a sword. Has he ever said to not _practice_ with a sword? As Jacen pointed out it is wonderful exercise. Perhaps if we went outside, there would be fewer eyes. Belinda will keep the secret, as will I. Come, let young master Jacen here at least demonstrate his skill with the blade as well as he did a tale. There can be no complaint to your watching a demostration of such expertise can there?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Geez, two late classes and I feel like a wall flower at the party    I am not sure where Tristan still is at this point, and I missed several wonderful opportunities in the conversation. C'est la guerre
> 
> Tristan, head and shoulders over the small knot around him, had been not paying attention to the conversation very well, it was somewhat boring, he had been occupying himself watching the room. Jacen's story did catch his attention though. He had been about to intervene with Aric before Belinda so charningly put him in his place.
> 
> ...



 (OOC: Tristan is actually not there.  He's over with Lynette.  Let me get you the quote--)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

(OOC: Ah here it is--



> (OOC: Tristan actually didn't introduce himself to any of the people in that last group, only Jacen did, but I can assume he does.
> 
> The girl aside from the others won't address him first, but assuming he introduces himself--)
> 
> ...



)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "As I mentioned, I think it's a mask, but when we wear a mask for long enough, it becomes a large part of us as well.  It is only the most cold and uncaring of us who can truly divorce themselves completely from what they pretend to be."



“Well...” Gabriel says, at a loss for words as he has an unexpected flashback to the day his family was killed. Recovering quickly, though probably not quickly enough to fool Adrienne, he says with a laugh, “I hope you’ll do me the honour of a dance later, even if I’m not quite to your taste, as I’ve been told I’m a fine dancer.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The Festival is going to be in a month, Gabriel."



“Ah, a pity, as I probably won’t be here then, so I guess I’ll just have to make the most of tonight. You will do me the honour of a dance later though, won’t you Sabine? As I’d feel shattered if I had to leave without at least one dance with a lady of such beauty.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I guess so."



“Well, I shall take that as a resounding yes then, my dear, as it would make me sad not to dance with one of the most lovely and fashionable ladies at the gala.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Heh.  Adrienne can talk about brooding and nursing one wine all night, but life is too short and beauty even briefer.  I'll be happy to give you a dance, if you don't already have ruby lips and smooth curves pawing all over you by then from elsewhere," Felicity laughs, a sort of breathy hybrid chuckle/giggle.



“Oh Felicity, I can’t imagine I wouldn’t find the time for at least one dance with you, no matter who else I might meet tonight.”

Once everyone has had a chance to respond, Gabriel grins and says, “Well, I should probably mingle a little more, so I will wish you all a good evening. I await our dances with great anticipation ladies,” he says with a bow, before heading off to meet some more people.

*Looking around to see where his fellow musketeers are, so he can leave them to their own conversations, Gabriel chooses to approach one of the ladies he chided Tristan about keeping to himself, and crosses the floor to the group centred around the extremely beautiful young lady with long red-gold tresses.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> For a moment Jacen looks crestfallen, then looks around and lowers his voice.
> 
> "You know...I have a sister too. When my father was teaching me to fence, she used to watch, and finally one day she wanted to try too. And she really was pretty good. You don't need a lot of strength in your arms to be a decent fencer...I don't know why everyone thinks women shouldn't know how to defend themselves. I think it's great, personally."
> 
> ...



"I don't want to...I mean, my father could have easily married my sisters and I off for political advantage, but he says that as long as we make him proud and just follow his few rules, he'll let us choose based on our hearts, within reason..." Marie replies softly, "I think that is very kind of him...I wouldn't want to spit in his face after being so kind, especially over something like this, but...I don't know.  It's very exciting.  You know, all the swashbuckling?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2007)

OOC: Why are people so upset about all the violins on TV?   

"A Muscle bound type!"  gasps Tristan in mock surprise. "My dear Lynette, these are merely ham hocks I have shoved under my coat"  replies Tristan with a grin.

"And why is it that a lovely young lady is here by herself, and not enjoying the party as much as 'Mademoiselle X' is?"  querries Tristan


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Why are people so upset about all the violins on TV?
> 
> "A Muscle bound type!"  gasps Tristan in mock surprise. "My dear Lynette, these are merely ham hocks I have shoved under my coat"  replies Tristan with a grin.
> 
> "And why is it that a lovely young lady is here by herself, and not enjoying the party as much as 'Mademoiselle X' is?"  querries Tristan



"Is she really?  Or is she inwardly, behind that angelic form, grimacing at the pigs that men make of themselves around her...the way they treat her like a hunk of fresh and juicy meat?  I mean, if you think of it, that's what this party is, isn't it?   meat auction.  By that signet ring I can see you're a noble too, though I don't recognise you from the area, so I'm sure you know how this works, don't you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

Jacen nods, a bit shamefacedly, and stuffs his hands in his coat pockets.

"It can be...but you're right. I shouldn't put you in a position where you're tempted to go against your father. I guess a lot of fathers of his station would never give his daughters that much freedom."

He shakes his head, frustrated.

"It just...and this is nothing against your father...but it just seems kind of wrong to me. Making someone choose between getting to marry who they want...and getting to follow the path your dreams and desires take you on. I mean, doesn't it? I mean...what if you decide not to marry? What if you go your whole life without meeting a man who takes your interest? Then at the end you'd look back and think, 'why didn't I try swordplay just once? Now it's too late.'"

He grimaces then and goes on, "Of course, if you do...and your father marries you off as punishment, you'll have long years in a loveless marriage to keep you company while you lament that you'd ever heard of me, or my sword."

"I guess there's risks either way," Jacen concludes with a shrug.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Is she really?  Or is she inwardly, behind that angelic form, grimacing at the pigs that men make of themselves around her...the way they treat her like a hunk of fresh and juicy meat?  I mean, if you think of it, that's what this party is, isn't it?   meat auction.  By that signet ring I can see you're a noble too, though I don't recognise you from the area, so I'm sure you know how this works, don't you?"




"Alas, you have seen through the mean and humble rags I wear and discovered my true self" cries out Tristan in a maudlin voice.

"Shall I oink now or later? Indeed I am a noble, though from the south. I am here in the region on the King's business and found an evening awaiting. Though you are far from a commoner yourself Lynette.. Though I think you may have lost recently in the games of love and politics that are a part of these things."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Alas, you have seen through the mean and humble rags I wear and discovered my true self" cries out Tristan in a maudlin voice.
> 
> "Shall I oink now or later? Indeed I am a noble, though from the south. I am here in the region on the King's business and found an evening awaiting. Though you are far from a commoner yourself Lynette.. Though I think you may have lost recently in the games of love and politics that are a part of these things."



"Oh, no, Tristan dearest, I _always_ win.  Do you ever stop to think about the rights of a wife versus that of an unattached lady?  Of course not.  You're a man.  Let's just say that when all these vapid beauties see their looks marred by tears, toil, and anguish, I will still be free to do as I please."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

> "Of course, if you do...and your father marries you off as punishment, you'll have long years in a loveless marriage to keep you company while you lament that you'd ever heard of me, or my sword."




"This is," Belinda begins to giggle with mirth, "I'm sorry.  You said it with such a straight and earnest face that it made the innuendo even funnier and not at all sleazy.  I'm sorry, you're good at this!"

"Innuendo?  Oh," Marie's face colours a bit, "I...well I...I at least want to see your blade forms.  I've watched my brother Guillaume practice, but he's not very advanced in his studies."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well...” Gabriel says, at a loss for words as he has an unexpected flashback to the day his family was killed. Recovering quickly, though probably not quickly enough to fool Adrienne, he says with a laugh, “I hope you’ll do me the honour of a dance later, even if I’m not quite to your taste, as I’ve been told I’m a fine dancer.”




"I'm not much for dancing, I'm afraid.  Don't have a sense for the rhythm.  I'd rather watch.  It's amazing what you can learn about someone by what they do on the dance floor, men and women alike, but especially men."



> “Ah, a pity, as I probably won’t be here then, so I guess I’ll just have to make the most of tonight. You will do me the honour of a dance later though, won’t you Sabine? As I’d feel shattered if I had to leave without at least one dance with a lady of such beauty.”




"As the host's eldest daughter here--"

"And hottest!" Felicity chimes in.

"--as the host's _eldest_ daughter," Sabine reiterates, ignoring Felicity's remark, "I will probably have a few dances mandated.  I don't know if I'll have any time open, but if you see a chance to step in with me, I would not be averse to dancing with you, Gabriel."



> “Well, I shall take that as a resounding yes then, my dear, as it would make me sad not to dance with one of the most lovely and fashionable ladies at the gala.”




"Umm...okay..."



> “Oh Felicity, I can’t imagine I wouldn’t find the time for at least one dance with you, no matter who else I might meet tonight.”




"Oh, I'll count on it," Felicity leans in close and whispers, "And I think Adrienne likes you.  Hey, her analysis didn't include 'one head is certainly empty and weak, and if all the braggadacio is compensation, maybe both are'," Felicity grins mischieviously, such that it is unclear whether she is amused by revealing the truth or by leading him in the opposite direction to see what might happen.



> “Well, I should probably mingle a little more, so I will wish you all a good evening. I await our dances with great anticipation ladies,” he says with a bow, before heading off to meet some more people.




"Well, enjoy yourself, Gabriel darling.  If Adrienne's mumbo jumbo is correct, it sounds like you'll be going for a 'shallow tryst', she laughs as Gabriel heads off towards the next group, noticing where he is headed "Ooh, if you make it with Elise, I'll be so jealous!  No, not of her, silly boy."

*Gabriel heads over to the other group.*

"Hey there," the stunning beauty greets Gabriel as he heads in that direction, getting his attention in case maybe he was headed somewhere else, "Why don't you come talk to us, hey?  I'm Elise, and you are...?"

"Gabriel Marteau!  Gaby!" exclaims the redhead who was laughing before.

*Her entire face lights up.*

"Gaby!  It's been so long!" she runs over and gives him a hug, "Merciful angels!  I can't believe it--how have you been, honey?"

(OOC: Needless to say, Gabriel has no recollection at all of this girl, though she's quite beautiful, easily Sabine's equal)


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, no, Tristan dearest, I _always_ win.  Do you ever stop to think about the rights of a wife versus that of an unattached lady?  Of course not.  You're a man.  Let's just say that when all these vapid beauties see their looks marred by tears, toil, and anguish, I will still be free to do as I please."





"Two men by most measures" smiles Tristan.

"And what is it that pleases the pretty Lynette? Especially as it seems this party does not?"

OOC: I feel like I am caught in Kiss Me Kate!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Two men by most measures" smiles Tristan.
> 
> "And what is it that pleases the pretty Lynette? Especially as it seems this party does not?"
> 
> OOC: I feel like I am caught in Kiss Me Kate!



 (OOC: I prefer Shakespeare to Cole Porter myself, particularly when I need to pick between the two for the same story   Then again, while Lynette is not based off Katerina, the comparison is inevitable for this sort of character, I suppose )

"The pretty Lynette is pleased by freedom to do as she chooses.  These parties are a necessity in the ebb and flow of life's ocean, but then they will fade, leaving me to my own devices.  As long as I have my free will, I am happy, and I prefer small groups or solitude to these events.  You look like you're one of the sheep, though, who laughs and smiles at these trite pleasantries, so why not return to your flock?  I'd be very surprised if you were actually like me.  I mean, I know men are perfectly capable of lying to try to get into a woman's pants, but there's a limit to plausibility, don't you think?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hey there," the stunning beauty greets Gabriel as he heads in that direction, getting his attention in case maybe he was headed somewhere else, "Why don't you come talk to us, hey?  I'm Elise, and you are...?"
> 
> "Gabriel Marteau!  Gaby!" exclaims the redhead who was laughing before.
> 
> ...



“I’m Gab...” is all he manages to get out in response to Elise’s request for his name, before the redhead says his name for him.

Wondering who the redhead is as she runs over to him, Gabriel returns her hug, never one to refuse a lady’s embrace, before he says, “Oh, just fine, my dear, but I’m ashamed to admit at the moment your name escapes me. It must have been a long time indeed, for me not to recall the name of such a beautiful lady.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

"You _don't even_ remember me?  Gaaaabyyyy!  You said I was special to you!  Are you saying I was just another conquest to you?  Is that the kind of man you are?  Gaby, don't you remember back in Luberon those years ago?  Not even a little," she looks like she might perhaps be about to cry, or perhaps not.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2007)

“Well, seeing as no one’s called me Gaby since I was a boy, I going to guess you’re teasing me about being a conquest of mine,” Gabriel chuckles. “As for not rememberring you, my dear, I really am mortified that I don’t, but I’m guessing you’ve changed a lot since then, while it’s quite obvious by your reaction I’ve simply matured,” he remarks, adding with a wink, “and become more handsome or course.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, seeing as no one’s called me Gaby since I was a boy, I going to guess you’re teasing me about being a conquest of mine,” Gabriel chuckles. “As for not rememberring you, my dear, I really am mortified that I don’t, but I’m guessing you’ve changed a lot since then, while it’s quite obvious by your reaction I’ve simply matured,” he remarks, adding with a wink, “and become more handsome or course.”



 *She shakes her head sadly, and her red hair waves slightly back and forth.*

"Oh well, you're no fun, sir.  Simply none at all," she laughs mischievously, "Oh Gaby baby, don't worry.  I've never met you before at all.  I'm Zoe!"

"I told you it wouldn't work, Zoe," the brunette shakes her head.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2007)

“I must say, that was certainly a unique and not entirely unpleasant introduction, Zoe,” Gabriel laughs, his eyes finally slipping from Zoe as he glances around the group. “Well, since I’ve already met Zoe, and Elise introduced herself to make sure I wasn’t going to walk by, I guess there are only a few introductions left to make, as you quite clearly already know who I am.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

"Well, at least you're a good sport," Zoe laughs.

"Gabriel, this is the lovely Julie Novier," Elise gestures to the brunette, "And this handsome young man is the inestimable Gerard Dupin."

"Pleased to meet you," Julie adds.

"A pleasure indeed, good man," Gerard adds with a nod to Gabriel.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

(odd...it ate my post! I'll have to try again tonight...)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, at least you're a good sport," Zoe laughs.
> 
> "Gabriel, this is the lovely Julie Novier," Elise gestures to the brunette, "And this handsome young man is the inestimable Gerard Dupin."
> 
> ...



“A pleasure to meet you all,” Gabriel replies with a broad smile.

“Why thank you Zoe, though it’s not nearly as hard to be a good sport, when one is greeted by a beautiful young lady in such an enjoyable manner,” Gabriel chuckles. “So, how is it I became the object of this little melodrama, if you don’t mind me asking?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “A pleasure to meet you all,” Gabriel replies with a broad smile.
> 
> “Why thank you Zoe, though it’s not nearly as hard to be a good sport, when one is greeted by a beautiful young lady in such an enjoyable manner,” Gabriel chuckles. “So, how is it I became the object of this little melodrama, if you don’t mind me asking?”



"Simply a target of opportunity, I'm afraid, Gaby, baby.  You were the first of the three strangers to come talk to us, though I admit I would have done it differently for the young lad--the way he moves makes me think maybe he's never been with a woman in the first place."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2007)

Since Hyacinthe entered the mansion, he has stayed a few meters away from his master, near enough to be able to hera his conversation but far enough to not disturb Gabriel. The only thing he has done was to nod at Richard as he asked the identity of the three men he was following. 

As he overheard his master discussion, he couldn't hide a smile when Adrienne told the four truth to Gabriel. He continue to stand near, continuing to listen to him, but his eyes was scanning teh room once in a while to see what was happening to teh otehr two musketeer and who else was in teh room.

He was also surprised at Zoe appearance, not nowing this lady, even after all that time with his master. He hasn't spoken of someone he knew in this region. But after a thought, he wasn't that surpirse, as Gabirel had keep many secret to himself. Only time will give him more information about his master. As he found that Zoe was prentedning to know his master, Hyacinthe continue to listen, but start to scan the room again.

Hyacinthe start to think the night will be long, as he will have to the wait standing without doing much but wait for his master order, which might never come as the host had enough servant to make sure all guess would be served properly.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The pretty Lynette is pleased by freedom to do as she chooses.  These parties are a necessity in the ebb and flow of life's ocean, but then they will fade, leaving me to my own devices.  As long as I have my free will, I am happy, and I prefer small groups or solitude to these events.  You look like you're one of the sheep, though, who laughs and smiles at these trite pleasantries, so why not return to your flock?  I'd be very surprised if you were actually like me.  I mean, I know men are perfectly capable of lying to try to get into a woman's pants, but there's a limit to plausibility, don't you think?"





"Whether I am a sheep, shephard or wolf clothes in wool, I think it matter naught to you. You have your freedom. Your freedom to judge a man by the size of his shoulders and not the head the sits upon it. The freedom to judge a man by his clothes, and not the heart that resides within. The freedom to paint all men with the same brsuh. I am glad you have your freedom Lynette, for it seems to be all that you have. Myself, I may not be as free as you. Men do have obligations in this society that render them bound as much as women in some ways. But still I have happiness, for I choose it Lynette. I am grieved for you that some event in your past has poisoned you heart and soured your life. But I have no time for such things. I wish you well and that you retain your freedom, my apologies for imposing a polite conversation upon you."  and Tristan bows very formally to Lynette and turns and walks away.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

(OOC: Correction--Zoe was the one who played the trick on Gabriel.  By the way, if Hyacinthe wants to go do something on his or talk to the servants, he is free to do so.  I guess maybe Gabriel will tell him that in character too )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Whether I am a sheep, shephard or wolf clothes in wool, I think it matter naught to you. You have your freedom. Your freedom to judge a man by the size of his shoulders and not the head the sits upon it. The freedom to judge a man by his clothes, and not the heart that resides within. The freedom to paint all men with the same brsuh. I am glad you have your freedom Lynette, for it seems to be all that you have. Myself, I may not be as free as you. Men do have obligations in this society that render them bound as much as women in some ways. But still I have happiness, for I choose it Lynette. I am grieved for you that some event in your past has poisoned you heart and soured your life. But I have no time for such things. I wish you well and that you retain your freedom, my apologies for imposing a polite conversation upon you."  and Tristan bows very formally to Lynette and turns and walks away.



"Can you not imagine that it is the future, not the past in the least, that motivates me?  When you understand why, you will have some idea of what it is like to be oppressed as a woman among the nobility."

*Lynette does not follow Tristan after this.  She returns to her own devices, a small smirk on her lips.*

(OOC: Where to next?)


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Correction--Zoe was the one who played the trick on Gabriel.  By the way, if Hyacinthe wants to go do something on his or talk to the servants, he is free to do so.  I guess maybe Gabriel will tell him that in character too )





OOC: I'll wait to hear it from gabriel IC... and it explain well why I have done nothing yet.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2007)

Shaking his head at himself Tristan mutters something regarding whether Lynette was capable of knwoing happiness.

Still the d'Toussaints were never ones to be held down for long, and with a smile on his face he approaches a small group

*Just nearby, two pretty girls who might be sisters seem to be trying to engage in conversation with a young man who's just a bit shy.*

And introduces himself.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Shaking his head at himself Tristan mutters something regarding whether Lynette was capable of knwoing happiness.
> 
> Still the d'Toussaints were never ones to be held down for long, and with a smile on his face he approaches a small group
> 
> ...




"A pleasure, Monsieur.  I am Triel DeChevres and this is my older sister Angelique," the younger girl introduces herself.

"Charmed," Angelique adds.

"And I'm Tommy Dulirand," the boy finishes, "Nice to meet you, Tristan."

"So Tristan, you said your last name was Toussaint?  Does that mean you don't believe in the angels?" Triel wonders.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "A pleasure, Monsieur.  I am Triel DeChevres and this is my older sister Angelique," the younger girl introduces herself.
> 
> "Charmed," Angelique adds.
> 
> ...




"Not believe in angels? How could I not when two of the loveliest stand before me. It is indeed a pelasure to make the aquaintence of two lovely sisters.

And a Dulirand, indeed such fine company here. Now Tommy are you Richard's youngest brother?" asks Tristan.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Not believe in angels? How could I not when two of the loveliest stand before me. It is indeed a pelasure to make the aquaintence of two lovely sisters.
> 
> And a Dulirand, indeed such fine company here. Now Tommy are you Richard's youngest brother?" asks Tristan.



"Mais non, I mean the real angels, the ones who watch over us from the Heavens and protect us from the forces of Darkness," Triel amends.

"That is me.  Tomas Dulirand IV," Tommy affirms.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Mais non, I mean the real angels, the ones who watch over us from the Heavens and protect us from the forces of Darkness," Triel amends.
> 
> "That is me.  Tomas Dulirand IV," Tommy affirms.




"Of course Triel, it is just that the saints have been very good to my family as well."  clarifies Tristan.

"So Tommy, do you seek to follow in your brother footsteps. I hear the Dulirand are excellent swordsmen."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Of course Triel, it is just that the saints have been very good to my family as well."  clarifies Tristan.
> 
> "So Tommy, do you seek to follow in your brother footsteps. I hear the Dulirand are excellent swordsmen."



"The Saints were very good men and women, but the religious scholar Theodosius of Alaron wrote that worshipping them as we might a divine being is blasphemous.  I don't know, what do you think?"

"You heard that about us?  Then I bet you must have been talking to my brother Guillaume.  I'm not much of a fighter myself."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The Saints were very good men and women, but the religious scholar Theodosius of Alaron wrote that worshipping them as we might a divine being is blasphemous.  I don't know, what do you think?"
> 
> "You heard that about us?  Then I bet you must have been talking to my brother Guillaume.  I'm not much of a fighter myself."




"Triel, I am no priest and do not keep up with the writings of men far more learned than I. But I was always taught that the saints were the agents of the the angels, enacting thier divine will. But I have not read much on the matter."

"No, I actually haven't met Guillaume yet, only Richard and yourself. But you have good blood Tommy, should you choose to put it to learning the sword."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

> "No, I actually haven't met Guillaume yet, only Richard and yourself. But you have good blood Tommy, should you choose to put it to learning the sword."




"Hmm, if not Guillaume then who, I wonder?  I'm trying to think of who else in the family is skilled with a sword, but I can't remember--I'm sorry, are you talking about one of my cousins?"



> "Triel, I am no priest and do not keep up with the writings of men far more learned than I. But I was always taught that the saints were the agents of the the angels, enacting thier divine will. But I have not read much on the matter."




"Really?  I always thought of them as separate.  What did they teach you, Tommy?"

"I've never heard of that as institutionalised either, Triel, at least not in general, though there were a precious few Saints who believed it of themselves.  But belief in the Saints is a legitimate and honoured tradition, and the teachings of the Saints can sometimes be useful in enlightening different aspects of the Holy Scriptures.  The real nutjobs are the ones who think that the Angels are make-believe and that the only true divine power is that of the human will and spirit.  They say that miracles we attribute to angels were performed by force of will and that the Saints are the only true divine beings because they are infused with the epitome of that human spirit, in a sense a paragon."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm, if not Guillaume then who, I wonder?  I'm trying to think of who else in the family is skilled with a sword, but I can't remember--I'm sorry, are you talking about one of my cousins?"




"No, the few things that I have heard about the Dulirand's were regarding the sword. Of course, that may only be because I was discussing swordplay, and the other fine attributes of the Dulirand's did not come up. The topic of swordplay always does pique my interest."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "No, the few things that I have heard about the Dulirand's were regarding the sword. Of course, that may only be because I was discussing swordplay, and the other fine attributes of the Dulirand's did not come up. The topic of swordplay always does pique my interest."



 (OOC: Did I say that?  I can't remember)

"I see, I see.  Well, I'm afraid I haven't heard of the Toussaints.  Is your family renowned for swordplay as well, then?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "This is," Belinda begins to giggle with mirth, "I'm sorry.  You said it with such a straight and earnest face that it made the innuendo even funnier and not at all sleazy.  I'm sorry, you're good at this!"
> 
> "Innuendo?  Oh," Marie's face colours a bit, "I...well I...I at least want to see your blade forms.  I've watched my brother Guillaume practice, but he's not very advanced in his studies."




"I'd be happy to show you," Jacen hurriedly assures her, blushing a little. "And I didn't mean it like...well, like she said. I just meant, since we were talking about fencing...oh nevermind. You know what I mean. Just say when and where you want to meet then?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Did I say that?  I can't remember)
> 
> "I see, I see.  Well, I'm afraid I haven't heard of the Toussaints.  Is your family renowned for swordplay as well, then?"





OOC: No, I am just trying to dislodge a very large Toissaint foot from Tristan's mouth   

"Well Tommy, my family is from the south of here, a good bit in fact. Some of my family members have indeed distinguished themselves with a sword. I am not that good really, you see I am the smallest of all my brothers"  says Tristan looking down at Tommy.

Tristan waits a heartbeat or two for the implications to set in before he breaks a smile and gives Tommy a gentle pat on the back "No, I am kidding. Although that is what we Toussaints are known for, our size and strength. I have learned to handle a sword well enough and serve as a Musketeer now."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I'd be happy to show you," Jacen hurriedly assures her, blushing a little. "And I didn't mean it like...well, like she said. I just meant, since we were talking about fencing...oh nevermind. You know what I mean. Just say when and where you want to meet then?"



"How about right after the first break between blocks of dances?  Will that be okay, Jacen?  We can go to the garden.  I'm looking forward to seeing your sword forms!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2007)

> "Well Tommy, my family is from the south of here, a good bit in fact. Some of my family members have indeed distinguished themselves with a sword. I am not that good really, you see I am the smallest of all my brothers" says Tristan looking down at Tommy.




"Ah, I see, I see.  I think Brother did say something about grabbing a few Musketeers for tonight's party.  I didn't...I didn't expect you to be so..._impressive_ I guess.  Though I should have known.  The elite of the King's Musketeers are among the best in the world.  I hear that none can top a Musketeer in the blade save perhaps a Jurai Blademaster."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, I see, I see.  I think Brother did say something about grabbing a few Musketeers for tonight's party.  I didn't...I didn't expect you to be so..._impressive_ I guess.  Though I should have known.  The elite of the King's Musketeers are among the best in the world.  I hear that none can top a Musketeer in the blade save perhaps a Jurai Blademaster."




"You are kind Tommy, but here I fear we are boring our lovely company. Angelique I think I have heard but a single word from you, not that you could get one in between Tommy and I. So how it is that this event is grace by the presence of the DeChevres sisters this evening?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2007)

"We are here for the party, of course," Angelique replies, "But why are you here from so far away, Monsieur?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "We are here for the party, of course," Angelique replies, "But why are you here from so far away, Monsieur?"





"Ah, Mademoiselle Angelique, I meant how did the Dulirant's find the two beautiful DeChevres daughters to even invite? As to myself, I am indeed a far from home. I am in the region on His Majesty's buisness, ensuring the region is safe. Through word of mouth, the presence of three Musketeers spread and we found ourselves invited. Fortunately I had something appropriate to wear. And riding all over the countryside gave little hint that this land held such gems as those that stand before me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2007)

"Our father is the Baron Guy Dechevres, who rules nearby in this province, and so we received an invitation as well.  Wow, keeping the lands safe?  What dangers lurk in our beloved province?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "How about right after the first break between blocks of dances?  Will that be okay, Jacen?  We can go to the garden.  I'm looking forward to seeing your sword forms!"




"That'll be fine, my lady!" Jacen agrees happily. "I'll look for you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "That'll be fine, my lady!" Jacen agrees happily. "I'll look for you."



"Thank you, Jacen."

*Anne, who had been talking to Valmont, turns back to join in the conversation.*

"Well, now that your secret meeting plans are set, welcome back to the conversation.  So Jacen, what does it feel like to be a new Musketeer?  Are you excited?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2007)

Catching a glimpse of Hyacinthe out of the corner of his eye, as Zoe reveals he was a simple target of opportunity, he gestures for him to come over. “Are you still following me about Hyacinthe? Well, it seems I’m well taken care of here, so why don’t you go and take some time for yourself. Go on now, off with you ... before I change my mind,” Gabriel chuckles, before turning back to the conversation at hand.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Simply a target of opportunity, I'm afraid, Gaby, baby.  You were the first of the three strangers to come talk to us, though I admit I would have done it differently for the young lad--the way he moves makes me think maybe he's never been with a woman in the first place."



“Oh well, I was hoping that you’d singled me out specifically, but I suppose I’ll just have to accept my role as a simple target of opportunity,” he remarks with a laugh. “You’re probably right about Jacen though, that’s the young lad, as he’s usually a little reticent around women, though he seems to be doing well enough at the moment.”

“So Gerard, what makes you inestimable in the eyes of such beautiful ladies?” he asks with a grin.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Jacen."
> 
> *Anne, who had been talking to Valmont, turns back to join in the conversation.*
> 
> "Well, now that your secret meeting plans are set, welcome back to the conversation.  So Jacen, what does it feel like to be a new Musketeer?  Are you excited?"




Jacen grins, reliving that fateful moment in a quick flash. "It's...amazing," he replies. "It's like a dream. For a little while, I kept expecting them to take it back, like they'd accepted me by mistake or as a joke...but of course that's not how they do things. Still...for days afterwards, I just walked around with this big smile on my face. Since then it's been a lot of work, but it's all worth it."

"We've mostly had pretty routine missions so far...no big fights or anything...but we've only just started. But what about here? Anything going on?" He grins and adds, "Any villagers disappearing in the dead of night?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Our father is the Baron Guy Dechevres, who rules nearby in this province, and so we received an invitation as well.  Wow, keeping the lands safe?  What dangers lurk in our beloved province?"




"The Baron is a blessed man then" says Tristan with a small bow to Triel and Angelique.

"I have no doubt that your lovely province is safe. There have been reports of strange shapes in the woods. We have dutifully examined the woods and have found no signs, so I am sure your province is safe. But the King wanted to assure the residents that he took their concerns seriously. And I for one am glad. Otherwise I would not have been invited!" adds Tristan with a smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2007)

Gabriel said:
			
		

> “Oh well, I was hoping that you’d singled me out specifically, but I suppose I’ll just have to accept my role as a simple target of opportunity,” he remarks with a laugh. “You’re probably right about Jacen though, that’s the young lad, as he’s usually a little reticent around women, though he seems to be doing well enough at the moment.”
> 
> “So Gerard, what makes you inestimable in the eyes of such beautiful ladies?” he asks with a grin.




"What makes any man inestimable in the eyes of women?  If I knew the answer to that riddle, I would be a rich man selling the secret," Gerard flashes a winning smile, "The important thing is to realise that you will _never_ understand how women think.  That is only the first step, of course."

"If only it was so easy, eh Gerard?" Zoe laughs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen grins, reliving that fateful moment in a quick flash. "It's...amazing," he replies. "It's like a dream. For a little while, I kept expecting them to take it back, like they'd accepted me by mistake or as a joke...but of course that's not how they do things. Still...for days afterwards, I just walked around with this big smile on my face. Since then it's been a lot of work, but it's all worth it."
> 
> "We've mostly had pretty routine missions so far...no big fights or anything...but we've only just started. But what about here? Anything going on?" He grins and adds, "Any villagers disappearing in the dead of night?"



"Wow, that ceremony at the capital must have been _amazing_.  Nothing like what we have here in our province.  Is it true what they say about the gardens in the capital?  That all the colours of the rainbow greet you in arrangements both marvelous and wonderful?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "The Baron is a blessed man then" says Tristan with a small bow to Triel and Angelique.
> 
> "I have no doubt that your lovely province is safe. There have been reports of strange shapes in the woods. We have dutifully examined the woods and have found no signs, so I am sure your province is safe. But the King wanted to assure the residents that he took their concerns seriously. And I for one am glad. Otherwise I would not have been invited!" adds Tristan with a smile.



"Shapes in the woods?  Good heavens!  It is a good thing that we have you Musketeers to keep us safe."

"Does this have anything to do with the legend of the Kataramu?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2007)

Jacen nods. "It is! You should SEE the gardens...everyone should at least once before they die. It's like walking into a painting, only made of living flowers and plants. First the colors of the flag, all in arcs that you walk under...then the great fountains...three of them, one for each path through the main gardens. And the smell! Like bathing in perfume, only...that would be kind of tawdry. This is pure and sweet and natural...all the flowers in the world all wrapped up into one..."

"And the middle path goes down to the river under the castle...and you can see all these incredible plants that grow down there...out of the sun. Glowing vines and mosses as soft and dry and supple as human hair...mushrooms as big as my fist..."

He takes a deep breath, then regards the women with a rueful smile. "If any of you ever get the chance to go...jump at it. It'll stay with you all your days."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2007)

OOC: BTW Zoe’s (dark orange) changed to Elise’s (lime) in your last post. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "What makes any man inestimable in the eyes of women?  If I knew the answer to that riddle, I would be a rich man selling the secret," Gerard flashes a winning smile, "The important thing is to realise that you will _never_ understand how women think.  That is only the first step, of course."
> 
> "If only it was so easy, eh Gerard?" Zoe laughs.



“Well, I can’t say I expected a different answer, Gerard, but there’s no harm in asking,” Gabriel chuckles.

“So, what interests such lovely young ladies, when they’re not attending galas or playing pranks on visiting musketeers?” Gabriel asks, as he flashes a winning smile of his own.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Shapes in the woods?  Good heavens!  It is a good thing that we have you Musketeers to keep us safe."
> 
> "Does this have anything to do with the legend of the Kataramu?"





"What is this legend Tommy? I haven't heard of it." asks Tristan suddenly very interested.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen nods. "It is! You should SEE the gardens...everyone should at least once before they die. It's like walking into a painting, only made of living flowers and plants. First the colors of the flag, all in arcs that you walk under...then the great fountains...three of them, one for each path through the main gardens. And the smell! Like bathing in perfume, only...that would be kind of tawdry. This is pure and sweet and natural...all the flowers in the world all wrapped up into one..."
> 
> "And the middle path goes down to the river under the castle...and you can see all these incredible plants that grow down there...out of the sun. Glowing vines and mosses as soft and dry and supple as human hair...mushrooms as big as my fist..."
> 
> He takes a deep breath, then regards the women with a rueful smile. "If any of you ever get the chance to go...jump at it. It'll stay with you all your days."



"Wow!..." Marie's eyes widen like saucers and she leans in as Jacen describes the gardens, "That's..." her cheeks redden and she looks a bit flustered.

"It sounds amazing, doesn't it Marie?  Too bad we won't likely get a chance to visit the capital, at least not for a long time I suspect."

"Well, I don't know.  If you like some day, I could take the two of you," Valmont offers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: BTW Zoe’s (dark orange) changed to Elise’s (lime) in your last post.
> 
> “Well, I can’t say I expected a different answer, Gerard, but there’s no harm in asking,” Gabriel chuckles.
> 
> “So, what interests such lovely young ladies, when they’re not attending galas or playing pranks on visiting musketeers?” Gabriel asks, as he flashes a winning smile of his own.



"Well, I think that actually _is_ what Zoe does in her spare time," Elise laughs, "Myself, I love dances, music, and parties, and just meeting new people."

"I like reading books.  There's all kinds of amazing things you can find in a book."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2007)

> "What is this legend Tommy? I haven't heard of it." asks Tristan suddenly very interested.




"I'm afraid I'm not much of a storyteller.  The Katamaru is a legendary fey entity that may not even exist.  They say he was once human, a bard of some renown, but a scrawny man...but he sold away his humanity when his true love left him for a handsome muscular warrior.  People claim to hear the eerie sounds of his flute in the forest on the new moon, but there have been no confirmed sightings.  They say that his favourite prey are muscular heroic sorts and beautiful women.  With his dark powers, the irresistible melody of his flute slowly transforms any woman into his simpering pet and steals the vigour and masculinity of even the mightiest warrior."

"Heh, it's just a silly fairy tale though."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid I'm not much of a storyteller.  The Katamaru is a legendary fey entity that may not even exist.  They say he was once human, a bard of some renown, but a scrawny man...but he sold away his humanity when his true love left him for a handsome muscular warrior.  People claim to hear the eerie sounds of his flute in the forest on the new moon, but there have been no confirmed sightings.  They say that his favourite prey are muscular heroic sorts and beautiful women.  With his dark powers, the irresistible melody of his flute slowly transforms any woman into his simpering pet and steals the vigour and masculinity of even the mightiest warrior."
> 
> "Heh, it's just a silly fairy tale though."




OOC: And the moon is in what phase? And how long are lunar cycles here? And may we assume one moon? And dammit we need Bront! After he killed Piratecat didn't he have time to come play his minstrel   

OOC2: Oh and are there dance cards?

Tristan laughs and pats Tommy on the back. "If I didn't know better lad, I'd say you were trying to scare me. I doubt my puny physique would threaten him. Though indeed, our two companions here are in grave danger should they venture to the woods. This Katamaru could never resist their beauty. Though were I with them, I should lay down my life in their defense." adds Tristan with a small bow to the sisters.

Tristan though laughing steals an almost involuntary glance outside, to the darkened sky.

"Still if this Katamaru is a local legend, it may be best to put it to rest. Tell me Tommy who can I speak with in town tomorrow? Some learned man, some local fairy tale dealer?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2007)

> "If I didn't know better lad, I'd say you were trying to scare me. I doubt my puny physique would threaten him.




"Oh I don't know...I hear the dark powers left the Katamaru misshapen and stunted in size even compared to an ordinary man," Tommy shrugs, "But if it was real, then we would have a confirmed sighting.  It's just a story told by mothers to keep curious children from playing in the woods after dark, lest the Katamaru kidnap them, boys or girls both, and raise them into brainless giggling beauties by the sound of its flute," Tommy laughs, "Rather preposterous actually, isn't it?"

"Who would know more?  Maybe a random traveling bard.  It's probable also that those senior Archivists of the church might know more, if they deigned to care about a fairy tale, I guess.  I would check the Somblune Monastery, but you can't be serious about following leads on this, can you?" Tommy raises an eyebrow.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I think that actually _is_ what Zoe does in her spare time," Elise laughs, "Myself, I love dances, music, and parties, and just meeting new people."



“Ah, beautiful Elise, a woman after my own heart,” Gabriel says, taking her hand and bringing it to his lips for a slightly more lingering kiss than any others he’s given tonight thus far, “though I don’t get to indulge in such enjoyable pastimes as often as I’d like, due to my duties. So, I sincerely hope you’ll do me the honour of a dance or two later, so that we may share our mutual joy of such pleasures.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I like reading books.  There's all kinds of amazing things you can find in a book."



“There are all kinds of amazing things you can find out in the world too, lovely Julie,” he says taking her hand for a kiss, much like those he gave earlier. “Of course, there’s something to be said for studying the lore in books too, so what amazing things have you found recently in your reading, if I might ask?”

“Oh Zoe, tell me it isn’t true, tell me that I’m not just the last in a long line of pranks! After finding out that I wasn’t the particular target for your escapade this evening, that would just leave me heartbroken,” Gabriel says, taking her hand for a kiss as well, though he adds a mischievous wink as he meets her eyes.

“And what do you do Gerard, when you’re not socialising with lovely ladies at galas such as this?”


----------



## Velmont (Oct 13, 2007)

Hyacinthe nods and leave the room where every important person are, having no more reason to be there. He heads toward a place where he has seen tehs ervant coming and going and start to explore the mansion. The night will be long and he might be better for him to relax in case he would need to work later... he hadn't relaxed this afternoon and starts to feel tired.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Wow!..." Marie's eyes widen like saucers and she leans in as Jacen describes the gardens, "That's..." her cheeks redden and she looks a bit flustered.
> 
> "It sounds amazing, doesn't it Marie?  Too bad we won't likely get a chance to visit the capital, at least not for a long time I suspect."
> 
> "Well, I don't know.  If you like some day, I could take the two of you," Valmont offers.




"It's a long journey, but not so long that it can't be done. You're women of means, I'm sure you could get a coach or a pair of horses sometime." Jacen shrugs.

Then he adds, almost as an afterthought, "There's very little that can't be accomplished, if you turn all your will to the task, and are willing to accept the consequences."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh I don't know...I hear the dark powers left the Katamaru misshapen and stunted in size even compared to an ordinary man," Tommy shrugs, "But if it was real, then we would have a confirmed sighting.  It's just a story told by mothers to keep curious children from playing in the woods after dark, lest the Katamaru kidnap them, boys or girls both, and raise them into brainless giggling beauties by the sound of its flute," Tommy laughs, "Rather preposterous actually, isn't it?"
> 
> "Who would know more?  Maybe a random traveling bard.  It's probable also that those senior Archivists of the church might know more, if they deigned to care about a fairy tale, I guess.  I would check the Somblune Monastery, but you can't be serious about following leads on this, can you?" Tommy raises an eyebrow.




"Yes, quite preposterous Tommy. And I will be following it up. I don't believe it to be true. But I do wish to know as much about this myth as I can. We run into rustics occaisionally out in the woods, and I want to be able to sort out any tales he may be telling. Knowing more about this Katamaru fellow, I may be able to tell if some of our leads our based on the same story and we can thus eliminate them from consideration." replies Tristan


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Ah, beautiful Elise, a woman after my own heart,” Gabriel says, taking her hand and bringing it to his lips for a slightly more lingering kiss than any others he’s given tonight thus far, “though I don’t get to indulge in such enjoyable pastimes as often as I’d like, due to my duties. So, I sincerely hope you’ll do me the honour of a dance or two later, so that we may share our mutual joy of such pleasures.”




"So I see," Elise raises an eyebrow, "In that case, I hope you are good.  _Far_ too many men are just stumbling out there and hoping that their partner can cover for them."



> “There are all kinds of amazing things you can find out in the world too, lovely Julie,” he says taking her hand for a kiss, much like those he gave earlier. “Of course, there’s something to be said for studying the lore in books too, so what amazing things have you found recently in your reading, if I might ask?”




"Well, did you know that the finest purple dyes for clothing are made from the mucus gland of the sea snail?" Julie asks him.



> “Oh Zoe, tell me it isn’t true, tell me that I’m not just the last in a long line of pranks! After finding out that I wasn’t the particular target for your escapade this evening, that would just leave me heartbroken,” Gabriel says, taking her hand for a kiss as well, though he adds a mischievous wink as he meets her eyes.




"I could tell you that, Gaby baby, but it wouldn't be true," she winks back.



> “And what do you do Gerard, when you’re not socialising with lovely ladies at galas such as this?”




"Well you know, I have my studies--in fact, I've studied abroad.  Well, many of them in fact," Zoe laughs at that and Gerard gives a good-natured chuckle.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "It's a long journey, but not so long that it can't be done. You're women of means, I'm sure you could get a coach or a pair of horses sometime." Jacen shrugs.
> 
> Then he adds, almost as an afterthought, "There's very little that can't be accomplished, if you turn all your will to the task, and are willing to accept the consequences."



"You make it sound so easy, Jacen, but for a young noble, it isn't so simp-le to go on such a long journey, especially when there isn't an official reason.  Now, if a young lad were to invite her to the capital, that would give Marie an excuse, you know?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Yes, quite preposterous Tommy. And I will be following it up. I don't believe it to be true. But I do wish to know as much about this myth as I can. We run into rustics occaisionally out in the woods, and I want to be able to sort out any tales he may be telling. Knowing more about this Katamaru fellow, I may be able to tell if some of our leads our based on the same story and we can thus eliminate them from consideration." replies Tristan



"Well, I suppose that that makes sense, I guess.  I'm glad I could help you in your investigation."

"Wow, Tommy, you're amazing!"

"Oh Triel, no.  It was nothing, really."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "So I see," Elise raises an eyebrow, "In that case, I hope you are good.  _Far_ too many men are just stumbling out there and hoping that their partner can cover for them."



“I shall do my best, Elise, though I fear my ability may pale in comparison to your own, as your movements show the gracefulness of a natural dancer,” Gabriel remarks with a dazzling smile.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, did you know that the finest purple dyes for clothing are made from the mucus gland of the sea snail?" Julie asks him.



“No, I can’t say I’d heard that, though now you’ve got me wondering how they discovered it, Julie,” he chuckles. “So, is there anything else interesting you’ve discovered, my dear?”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I could tell you that, Gaby baby, but it wouldn't be true," she winks back.



“Well, I hope you’ll dance with me later then Zoe, as that may be the only thing that will repair the damage you’ve done to my poor heart,” Gabriel replies, his eyes dancing with mischief as he feigns a slightly melancholy smile.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well you know, I have my studies--in fact, I've studied abroad.  Well, many of them in fact," Zoe laughs at that and Gerard gives a good-natured chuckle.



Gabriel laughs politely at Gerard’s play on words, before saying with a grin, “Now, now, Gerard, no need to boast.”


----------



## Fenris (Oct 15, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I suppose that that makes sense, I guess.  I'm glad I could help you in your investigation."
> 
> "Wow, Tommy, you're amazing!"
> 
> "Oh Triel, no.  It was nothing, really."





"Indeed. If I run into your father Tommy, I'll make sure to let him know that you aided an official Royal Musketeer investigation. 

So Angelique, what does the Baron DeChevre do with his land up here. I know some of these lands have excellent vineyards, does have vines on his land?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You make it sound so easy, Jacen, but for a young noble, it isn't so simp-le to go on such a long journey, especially when there isn't an official reason.  Now, if a young lad were to invite her to the capital, that would give Marie an excuse, you know?"




For a moment Jacen just nods...then doubletakes. "Wait, you mean me? I...I don't see how my invitation could make a difference. I mean, sure, I'm a Musketeer, but I'm not noble or anything. Besides, why would she..." he focuses on Marie. "...would you need an excuse? You've got money, and power...who can say you can't go where you please, when you please?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2007)

(OOC: And...we're...back!)



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “I shall do my best, Elise, though I fear my ability may pale in comparison to your own, as your movements show the gracefulness of a natural dancer,” Gabriel remarks with a dazzling smile.




"Well, since I don't know that I've ever met a man who could match me on the dance floor, I suspect you may be right.  Of course, that's all right, since a well-mannered gentleman knows not to show up his lady at dancing anyway--his job is to make her look good.  Frankly, a man who was the more graceful dancer might have me worrying...Still, I am willing to be pleasantly surprised and impressed," Elise smiles, "So Gabriel, what do you do when you're not Musketeering?  What's the most amazing thing you've ever seen in your travels on or off duty?  Do you have a sweetheart waiting for you at home?"



> “No, I can’t say I’d heard that, though now you’ve got me wondering how they discovered it, Julie,” he chuckles. “So, is there anything else interesting you’ve discovered, my dear?”




"Well, the naturalist and scholar Chalais Durin has made a claim that all creatures in our world have gained their unique abilities by selecting only the best, like the breeding of dogs.  The way I see it, the men try to pass their bloodline onward to all the women they can find, so it must be us women of each species who help select for the best by being choosy with our mates."



> “Well, I hope you’ll dance with me later then Zoe, as that may be the only thing that will repair the damage you’ve done to my poor heart,” Gabriel replies, his eyes dancing with mischief as he feigns a slightly melancholy smile.




"Oh, I'm sure you'll manage Gaby.  After all, wining with a fine vintage can bear grapes for the bruised and lonely heart, and as you so clearly understand, whining, on the other hand, is a fruitless endeavour.  Now then, I shall have to think of something more clever to try later this evening.  I still haven't gotten a good enough reaction yet tonight.  The trouble is when they start predicting mischief, I suppose.  That's why new blood is such delicious virgin soil for a friendly jest."



> Gabriel laughs politely at Gerard’s play on words, before saying with a grin, “Now, now, Gerard, no need to boast.”




"Gabriel, my friend, it is a mere statement of fact.  You must be confident and unafraid to show that confidence.  Don't you agree, Elise, ma cherie?"

"But of course.  There's nothing more attractive than a confident man."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> For a moment Jacen just nods...then doubletakes. "Wait, you mean me? I...I don't see how my invitation could make a difference. I mean, sure, I'm a Musketeer, but I'm not noble or anything. Besides, why would she..." he focuses on Marie. "...would you need an excuse? You've got money, and power...who can say you can't go where you please, when you please?"



"You know, some people among the nobility are more arrogant than others, but every noble line eventually descended from some great person who distinguished themself and earned a peerage.  You may not have been more than a commoner before, though you have the look of a young man with at least some noble blood in you, but now that you're a Musketeer, you're something more.  My father, for instance, is the Baronet Maurice Fermor.  There is but little distance in the rank of a Baronet and a Knight like the Musketeers, you know.  You should start thinking better of yourself.  A Musketeer at such a young age?  I'll bet you'll become something great someday.  What do you think, Marie?"

"Well, maybe it could...Yes, wouldn't that be great?  _I_ could never wield a sword like in those wondrous stories, so Jacen, how about you become a hero for both of us?"

"Anyway, I have to go check on something now--I'll be waiting for at the garden when the time comes, okay?"

*Marie heads off again.*

"A bit flighty, our Marie, isn't she?" Anne smiles slightly as she shakes her head, then she leans in to play with a lock of Jacen's hair idly with a finger, "So, this is your first gala then?  I guess you haven't had a chance to spend much time with a real woman before.  How do you..." she drops to a whisper and leans in to his ear for these next two words, "..._like it_?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Indeed. If I run into your father Tommy, I'll make sure to let him know that you aided an official Royal Musketeer investigation.
> 
> So Angelique, what does the Baron DeChevre do with his land up here. I know some of these lands have excellent vineyards, does have vines on his land?"



"Not mostly.  The land mainly isn't right for it.  Too rocky.  We do have a small orchard, but the prize of our land is the quarry.  We have access to some of the region's highest quality marble, which is used in beautiful sculptures, religious icons, and architecture, like in churches."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: And...we're...back!)



OOC: So it would seem.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, since I don't know that I've ever met a man who could match me on the dance floor, I suspect you may be right.  Of course, that's all right, since a well-mannered gentleman knows not to show up his lady at dancing anyway--his job is to make her look good.  Frankly, a man who was the more graceful dancer might have me worrying...Still, I am willing to be pleasantly surprised and impressed," Elise smiles, "So Gabriel, what do you do when you're not Musketeering?  What's the most amazing thing you've ever seen in your travels on or off duty?  Do you have a sweetheart waiting for you at home?"



“Well, when I have some free time, lovely Elise, I like to indulge in a little gambling, if there are no revels I might attend, and I have no sweetheart waiting for me at home, though I’m sure there are more than a few ladies who wish to change that,” Gabriel offers with a chuckle.

“As for the most amazing thing I’ve seen in my travels, I would have to say thus far that would be you, Elise,” he adds with a dazzling smile, as he gazes boldly into her eyes.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, the naturalist and scholar Chalais Durin has made a claim that all creatures in our world have gained their unique abilities by selecting only the best, like the breeding of dogs.  The way I see it, the men try to pass their bloodline onward to all the women they can find, so it must be us women of each species who help select for the best by being choosy with our mates."



“That may well be, that may well be...” Gabriel muses with the hint of a grin, “though, I hope some of us do better by the ladies than that.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I'm sure you'll manage Gaby.  After all, wining with a fine vintage can bear grapes for the bruised and lonely heart, and as you so clearly understand, whining, on the other hand, is a fruitless endeavour.  Now then, I shall have to think of something more clever to try later this evening.  I still haven't gotten a good enough reaction yet tonight.  The trouble is when they start predicting mischief, I suppose.  That's why new blood is such delicious virgin soil for a friendly jest."



“Oh, I’m sure I’ll survive, Zoe,” Gabriel laughs, abandoning his feigned melancholy. “Perhaps a little insight into my fellow musketeers might interest you then, if you feel you must try again this evening?”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Gabriel, my friend, it is a mere statement of fact.  You must be confident and unafraid to show that confidence.  Don't you agree, Elise, ma cherie?"
> 
> "But of course.  There's nothing more attractive than a confident man."



“True enough, Gerard, though my remark was just a little good-natured banter, nothing more,” Gabriel chuckles.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2007)

OOC: Hyacinthe is leaving the room and explore the manor, starting with teh servant quarter, as he doesn't want to go where he shouldn't go for now.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You know, some people among the nobility are more arrogant than others, but every noble line eventually descended from some great person who distinguished themself and earned a peerage.  You may not have been more than a commoner before, though you have the look of a young man with at least some noble blood in you, but now that you're a Musketeer, you're something more.  My father, for instance, is the Baronet Maurice Fermor.  There is but little distance in the rank of a Baronet and a Knight like the Musketeers, you know.  You should start thinking better of yourself.  A Musketeer at such a young age?  I'll bet you'll become something great someday.  What do you think, Marie?"
> 
> "Well, maybe it could...Yes, wouldn't that be great?  _I_ could never wield a sword like in those wondrous stories, so Jacen, how about you become a hero for both of us?"
> 
> ...




Jacen, still a bit flummoxed by the rapid vanishing of Marie, reflexively pulls away a little when something tugs at his hair and is taken by surprise by the voice in his ear. He jerks around to look at Anne, wide eyed, and turns red all over again as he stammers, "Like?! I...oh, you mean the party!"

Relief creeps into his face and he regains some composure. "The gala is magnificent." He nods then at the first woman who spoke (the pink text one ). "And you've given me something to think about. Thank you."

He then puts on his best smile and addresses both women. "I don't know about you ladies, but my glass is empty, and I could use something to drink. Would either of you like more wine?" He offers his hand to carry their glasses.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen, still a bit flummoxed by the rapid vanishing of Marie, reflexively pulls away a little when something tugs at his hair and is taken by surprise by the voice in his ear. He jerks around to look at Anne, wide eyed, and turns red all over again as he stammers, "Like?! I...oh, you mean the party!"
> 
> Relief creeps into his face and he regains some composure. "The gala is magnificent." He nods then at the first woman who spoke (the pink text one ). "And you've given me something to think about. Thank you."
> 
> He then puts on his best smile and addresses both women. "I don't know about you ladies, but my glass is empty, and I could use something to drink. Would either of you like more wine?" He offers his hand to carry their glasses.



 (OOC: Belinda )

"Liret Noir for me, Jacen," Anne smiles dazzlingly at him, flashing her perfect pearly-white teeth.

"And I will have a Turan Rose, please," Belinda adds.

"Ah, yes, boy, could you get me a Pirandel too?  Good boy.  Good boy.  Now as I mentioned a while back, it really all comes down to the nerve, the deepest fibre of a man's being when he is being threatened by the Ghosts of the Headless Ettin Twins.  I daresay that..." Aric begins again as Jacen heads off for the wine.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: So it would seem.
> 
> “Well, when I have some free time, lovely Elise, I like to indulge in a little gambling, if there are no revels I might attend, and I have no sweetheart waiting for me at home, though I’m sure there are more than a few ladies who wish to change that,” Gabriel offers with a chuckle.
> 
> “As for the most amazing thing I’ve seen in my travels, I would have to say thus far that would be you, Elise,” he adds with a dazzling smile, as he gazes boldly into her eyes.




"Well, you have a good eye," Elise laughs, clearly in jest, "No, not really.  I'm not that vain.  No woman can be with whoever-she-is in the same room.  Of course, if flattery's your game, you'd do better with Ygraine over there.  She's a beautiful woman, but I think a tad insecure.  She likes to hear people telling her how beautiful she is.  Lives for it, almost.  For me, that's no way to be."

*Elise frowns.*

"Gambling?  A dreadfully bad habit.  It keeps sweaty men locked in rooms together for hours on end and away from their ladies, the endless call of gold bewitching them, or maybe they just like men more than women...I'm afraid I don't much care for gamblers, Gabriel.  That's why that man over there with Ygraine, Julien Sorel, I just didn't care for him when I met him tonight.  I think to him, his entire life is some big gamble."

"Well, I think it's important to distinguish between a little risktaking and gambling, you know?  A little adventure can be fun."

"Of course, Zoe, that's not what I mean.  Risktaking and excitement are one thing.  For me, gambling implies that you're playing some sort of game that includes the people around you, and that for you to win, the other people have to lose.  It may seem social at first when you see men gambling and talking together, but I find it to be intrinsically antisocial at heart."

"Can't fault you on that one, and you can afford to be choosy, Elise--heck, if I was a man, I'd totally want to marry you.  You'll find someone wonderful, at least unless you wind up with an arranged marriage."

"I think every woman is fortunate that you aren't a man.  Can you imagine your poor wife, in constant terror of the next cruel prank her husband will play on her--the poor woman!" Gerard conjectures in mock horror.

"Why you!" Zoe laughs at the jest and gives Gerard a playful shove, spilling his wine, "Oops--Good heavens!  O woe is me, I am such a dainty and delicate flower that I nearly fainted at your attack on my character."



> “That may well be, that may well be...” Gabriel muses with the hint of a grin, “though, I hope some of us do better by the ladies than that.”




"Well, I can say for certain that most men will _tell_ you that they would wish to do better by the ladies than that.  But how many would wish otherwise if not for the social constructs of our society.  Imagine, for instance, that you could pick your ten or twenty favourite women from this room and keep all of them as passionate and loving mistresses with absolutely no averse consequences.  Are you saying you wouldn't do it?"



> “Oh, I’m sure I’ll survive, Zoe,” Gabriel laughs, abandoning his feigned melancholy. “Perhaps a little insight into my fellow musketeers might interest you then, if you feel you must try again this evening?”




"That could be quite helpful--how can I embarrass the young lad, do you think?"



> “True enough, Gerard, though my remark was just a little good-natured banter, nothing more,” Gabriel chuckles.




"But of course, mon ami.  As was mine," Gerard waves a hand as if dismissing any other possible interpretations.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: Hyacinthe is leaving the room and explore the manor, starting with teh servant quarter, as he doesn't want to go where he shouldn't go for now.



 *Hyacinthe heads upstairs, and he looks around, trying to find the servant's quarter.  Instead, he comes across a sitting room, where a number of older noblemen and their wives are sitting and talking, sipping wine as they do.  A nobleman spots him as he looks in*

"Don't just sit there gawking, wine boy.  Get me another Pirandel," he holds up his glass in waiting, obviously mistaking Hyacinthe for one of the servants here, though it seems inevitable that he will eventually notice that the livery doesn't match.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2007)

Not being his place to correct a noble, he will nods and simply search quickly with his eyes if there is a bottle of wine near. If there is one, he will go and take it and serves the nobles without more words. If there is none but remember he has seen one downstair, he will head down and fetch a bottle and come back to serve the nobles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Not being his place to correct a noble, he will nods and simply search quickly with his eyes if there is a bottle of wine near. If there is one, he will go and take it and serves the nobles without more words. If there is none but remember he has seen one downstair, he will head down and fetch a bottle and come back to serve the nobles.



 *Hyacinthe sees a platter with several varieties of wine on the back wall.  He scans it to find the Pirandel and pours it out for the noble, who doesn't acknowledge or thank Hyacinthe.  The others seem to simply ignore him, as they go on talking.*

"Ah yes, and your Elise is quite the lovely and charming young lady, Milord Viscount Lyrelle.  We are honoured indeed to have you both with us this evening."

"Your hospitality and the quality of the guests here are both as fine as ever, Dulirand.  Did you see the lady in the mask?"

"That I did.  She came with no retainers or servants to announce her.  Isn't she something?"

"Well, I'm just wondering why someone like that is here.  She clearly isn't hoping to mingle and make connections, since she isn't revealing her identity or her name."

"Do you think it's possible that she's some sort of fluke born to a commoner.  I've heard it possible...I mean, Debreuil, your Ann is an incredible beauty considering that you are a mere Baronet."

"Did you _see_ this girl?  She makes my darling Elise look like nothing more than a pretty commoner!  She is a peer to the Princess Althea."

"Could it be she?"

"No.  I'll never forget the princess's features.  It couldn't be her."

*And then Hyacinthe has finished serving and gets his opening to leave the room and look for the Servant's Quarters--*

(OOC: --I assume he wants to leave.  Let me know if he leaves or tries to stay)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, you have a good eye," Elise laughs, clearly in jest, "No, not really.  I'm not that vain.  No woman can be with whoever-she-is in the same room.  Of course, if flattery's your game, you'd do better with Ygraine over there.  She's a beautiful woman, but I think a tad insecure.  She likes to hear people telling her how beautiful she is.  Lives for it, almost.  For me, that's no way to be."
> 
> *Elise frowns.*
> 
> ...



“I suppose that’s what I get for being honest,” Gabriel says with a chuckle, “though it wasn’t empty flattery, Elise, as you did ask about the things I’ve seen during my travels, which haven’t been overly exciting thus far in my time with the musketeers.”

“Well, that might be the way for some, though I certainly prefer the company of ladies to gambling, if there is a choice,” he adds with a grin. “As for the consequences of the game itself, the outcome is much like most other parts of life ... for one to win another must lose. Never is that more evident than when you have sworn to put other lives before your own, like we in the musketeers do. Though it is applicable even for you, my dear Elise, if not in quite so deadly a fashion. Consider for a moment what would happen if you were to marry ... how many men do you think would feel they had lost to your husband? And much like being on the wrong end of a blade, they don’t have the recourse of trying to change the outcome by simply courting you again. While with a friendly game of cards, you can simply play again and perhaps be better off a moment later than you were before.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I can say for certain that most men will _tell_ you that they would wish to do better by the ladies than that.  But how many would wish otherwise if not for the social constructs of our society.  Imagine, for instance, that you could pick your ten or twenty favourite women from this room and keep all of them as passionate and loving mistresses with absolutely no averse consequences.  Are you saying you wouldn't do it?"



“That would be some trick indeed, Julie, though I fear if such a thing were possible I would never get anything else done,” Gabriel laughs.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That could be quite helpful--how can I embarrass the young lad, do you think?"



“Oh, anything that plays on his shyness around women would do, I think, though I hope you will take into account his naivete and not embarrass him too badly, as it might negate all the progress he’s been making in that regard recently.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I suppose that’s what I get for being honest,” Gabriel says with a chuckle, “though it wasn’t empty flattery, Elise, as you did ask about the things I’ve seen during my travels, which haven’t been overly exciting thus far in my time with the musketeers.”




"Wow, you must have the most boring musketeer missions ever.  No princesses to save?  Dragons to slay?  Pirates to battle?  To hear him tell it, Aric does all these things every week or so.  Of course, he's making those stories up, but still."

"But seriously, tell me, what is it about that you find so striking, sir gallant Musketeer?"



> “Well, that might be the way for some, though I certainly prefer the company of ladies to gambling, if there is a choice,” he adds with a grin. “As for the consequences of the game itself, the outcome is much like most other parts of life ... for one to win another must lose. Never is that more evident than when you have sworn to put other lives before your own, like we in the musketeers do. Though it is applicable even for you, my dear Elise, if not in quite so deadly a fashion. Consider for a moment what would happen if you were to marry ... how many men do you think would feel they had lost to your husband? And much like being on the wrong end of a blade, they don’t have the recourse of trying to change the outcome by simply courting you again. While with a friendly game of cards, you can simply play again and perhaps be better off a moment later than you were before.”




"I don't think it's the same.  With a marriage, the two who are married are not taking away from the other.  The loser is somehow who isn't involved in the marriage, not the two who love each other.  With those sweaty men in a back room gambling, your peers are also people from whom you are taking--there's something dishonest about the camaraderie used as a tool, like a snake, to lull others into comfort and part them from their coin."

"But enough of that.  So you like music too, you say?  What's your favourite song?"



> “That would be some trick indeed, Julie, though I fear if such a thing were possible I would never get anything else done,” Gabriel laughs.




"So you admit it," Julie smiles and shakes her head, "See, but it's not your fault.  It's just how males are of any species.  Or that's the theory, at least."



> “Oh, anything that plays on his shyness around women would do, I think, though I hope you will take into account his naivete and not embarrass him too badly, as it might negate all the progress he’s been making in that regard recently.”




"Well, that's nothing very specific.  I shall have to think of something then...Hmm...Let me think."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 19, 2007)

Hyacinthe put back the bottle where it was and move aside the wall, in sight of the man who has requested his service. He wait there  amoment, making sure he has no more request and also to overhear the discussion, a little curious about that masked woman. If everyone ignore him for a moment or dimiss him, he will leave.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Wow, you must have the most boring musketeer missions ever.  No princesses to save?  Dragons to slay?  Pirates to battle?  To hear him tell it, Aric does all these things every week or so.  Of course, he's making those stories up, but still."
> 
> "But seriously, tell me, what is it about that you find so striking, sir gallant Musketeer?"



“Yes, well quite often the missions we’re sent on sound more interesting than they turn out to be. For instance, the mission which brought us here involved rumours of strange shapes in the forest, but in the end it turned out we were just chasing shadows.”

“Oh, how do I choose, Elise, your luxurient long red-gold tresses which first caught my attention, your gorgeous figure, your graceful movements, the list goes on ... simply, you are the most exquisite lady I have yet met in my travels as a musketeer.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't think it's the same.  With a marriage, the two who are married are not taking away from the other.  The loser is somehow who isn't involved in the marriage, not the two who love each other.  With those sweaty men in a back room gambling, your peers are also people from whom you are taking--there's something dishonest about the camaraderie used as a tool, like a snake, to lull others into comfort and part them from their coin."
> 
> "But enough of that.  So you like music too, you say?  What's your favourite song?"



“Not quite the same no, but marriage does take the object of ones affection permanently beyond their reach ... whether that person loved them in return or not is inconsequential to the one who has lost their chance to be with the one they love, or at least believe they love. As for these sweaty men gambling in back rooms, I don’t know too much about those ... I usually play cards with gentlemen in well appointed rooms, where the coins are more about adding an element of risk to a game which would otherwise have little.”

“As for music, my favourite song at the moment is the Romance of the Rose, which has been quite popular at court revels recently.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "So you admit it," Julie smiles and shakes her head, "See, but it's not your fault.  It's just how males are of any species.  Or that's the theory, at least."



“Well, I’m only young still, so who knows how I’ll change with time,” Gabriel says with a wink.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, that's nothing very specific.  I shall have to think of something then...Hmm...Let me think."



“I’m sorry Zoe, but Jacen is fairly new to the musketeers, this was his first mission and his first time out with Tristan and myself, so there’s not really much I can tell you beyond my own observations and the little he’s told me.”

“Hmm, would knowing that he’s probably still a little tender in the hindquarters from all our recent riding help at all?” Gabriel whispers in her ear.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Not mostly.  The land mainly isn't right for it.  Too rocky.  We do have a small orchard, but the prize of our land is the quarry.  We have access to some of the region's highest quality marble, which is used in beautiful sculptures, religious icons, and architecture, like in churches."




"Indeed, the marble of the land has seeped into the veins of the DeChevre family. That would account for the alabaster complexion of his lovely daughters." replies Tristan with a smile and a small bow. 'I shall remember DeChevre marble for my new commission.  The small valley where I am from has no such mineral wealth, though the sun is warm, and the land is rich for growing things. It is always amazing to me the wealth and beauty  we can extract from the very soil, be it marble, vine or grain."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Indeed, the marble of the land has seeped into the veins of the DeChevre family. That would account for the alabaster complexion of his lovely daughters." replies Tristan with a smile and a small bow. 'I shall remember DeChevre marble for my new commission.  The small valley where I am from has no such mineral wealth, though the sun is warm, and the land is rich for growing things. It is always amazing to me the wealth and beauty  we can extract from the very soil, be it marble, vine or grain."



"It is all a part of the Angels' design.  For they have smiled upon us and blessed the land with bounty and richness, so that we, their children, could reap their blessings from the land, grow fruitful, multiply, and create things of beauty to please them," Angelique assures Tristan.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, well quite often the missions we’re sent on sound more interesting than they turn out to be. For instance, the mission which brought us here involved rumours of strange shapes in the forest, but in the end it turned out we were just chasing shadows.”
> 
> “Oh, how do I choose, Elise, your luxurient long red-gold tresses which first caught my attention, your gorgeous figure, your graceful movements, the list goes on ... simply, you are the most exquisite lady I have yet met in my travels as a musketeer.”




"Hmm, that's very charming, Gabriel.  Sweet.  Really.  But as I said, I'm not quite the same as Ygraine.  No, Gabriel, I have a challenge for you--it is one I give to any man who pitches woo my way:  Go seek three women more beautiful than I, take in the fullness of their beauty, talk to them and learn who they are.  If you _still_ prefer me best of all, then I find that far more romantic, a testimony stronger than mere words."



> “Not quite the same no, but marriage does take the object of ones affection permanently beyond their reach ... whether that person loved them in return or not is inconsequential to the one who has lost their chance to be with the one they love, or at least believe they love. As for these sweaty men gambling in back rooms, I don’t know too much about those ... I usually play cards with gentlemen in well appointed rooms, where the coins are more about adding an element of risk to a game which would otherwise have little.”




"Shhh," she puts her finger to his lips as he starts his explanation, "I said no more of that right now."



> “As for music, my favourite song at the moment is the Romance of the Rose, which has been quite popular at court revels recently.”




"That one is nice, for a ballad.  For dancing, I prefer the Lunar Etudes of Ronsan, or Saliani's Capriccios.  For just soft listening music, Chordin's The Sea Maiden is hauntingly beautiful."



> “Well, I’m only young still, so who knows how I’ll change with time,” Gabriel says with a wink.




"Everything changes with time," Julie agrees.



> “I’m sorry Zoe, but Jacen is fairly new to the musketeers, this was his first mission and his first time out with Tristan and myself, so there’s not really much I can tell you beyond my own observations and the little he’s told me.”
> 
> “Hmm, would knowing that he’s probably still a little tender in the hindquarters from all our recent riding help at all?” Gabriel whispers in her ear.




"Hmm, yes.  That could be helpful."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2007)

*Everyone begins to quiet down as Richard Dulirand stands up to call attention.*

"My friends, thank you everyone for joining me here tonight.  This gala has gotten to a simply fabulous start, and I owe it to the quality and enthusiasm of you, my honoured guests.  A toast to you!" he downs a toast, and many join him, "And now that everyone is here and had a chance to exchange pleasantries, I think it's time to let the dancing...begin!  Maestro, let's start with the Paradiso Capriccio in 3/4."

*The conductor nods to Richard's request, and everyone begins to clear the dance floor as the orchestra does a bit of tuning.  Young nobleman catch the eyes of the lady they want to dance with first--this would be the time to ask someone out to the first dance.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hyacinthe put back the bottle where it was and move aside the wall, in sight of the man who has requested his service. He wait there  amoment, making sure he has no more request and also to overhear the discussion, a little curious about that masked woman. If everyone ignore him for a moment or dimiss him, he will leave.



 *Hyacinthe takes the opening when everyone is too busy with the conversation to pay him any attention, and he ducks out, looking again for the servants' quarters.  This time, after a few more false starts, he finds the right place, and he sees many servants hustling and bustling about.*


----------



## Fenris (Nov 19, 2007)

Tristan bows to Angelique. "Mat I have the honor of the first dance Mademoiselle" Tristan asks.

OOC: If she refuses, he'll ask Triel. If one accepts, Tristan will gently nudge Tommy towards the other as h=they walk to the dance floor, if Tommy seems a bit shy.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2007)

At the refreshment table, as he pours the wine, Jacen pauses and looks around as Richard speaks. He carefully takes his time filling each glass with the proper, requested spirit as he thinks furiously...either trying to decide who to ask, or perhaps trying to work out a way to politely avoid it...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2007)

*Angelique nods and takes his proferred arm.  Tommy does seem shy, but eventually, Tristan manages to nudge him close enough to the prettier younger Dechevres sister that Triel can grab his arm, pretend he was the one who invited her, and drag him out to the dance floor.*

*Meanwhile, Jacen gets the wine for Anne, Belinda, and Aric (and presumably himself).*


----------



## unleashed (Nov 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm, that's very charming, Gabriel.  Sweet.  Really.  But as I said, I'm not quite the same as Ygraine.  No, Gabriel, I have a challenge for you--it is one I give to any man who pitches woo my way:  Go seek three women more beautiful than I, take in the fullness of their beauty, talk to them and learn who they are.  If you _still_ prefer me best of all, then I find that far more romantic, a testimony stronger than mere words."



“Of course Elise, though I doubt I will find three women more beautiful here this night, so I shall keep your challenge in mind should our paths cross again in future.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The conductor nods to Richard's request, and everyone begins to clear the dance floor as the orchestra does a bit of tuning.  Young nobleman catch the eyes of the lady they want to dance with first--this would be the time to ask someone out to the first dance.*



“Ah, a capriccio, how fitting. Would you do me the honour of the first dance, my lady?” Gabriel asks with a broad smile, bowing and presenting his arm to Elise.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 19, 2007)

Hyacinthe looks around and try not to be in the way of the servants who are working. he will try to spot one that seems to be the talkative and gossiping type of servant and will try to introduce himself. Learning a bit mroe about the people here and maybe about that masked woman would be a good thing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Of course Elise, though I doubt I will find three women more beautiful here this night, so I shall keep your challenge in mind should our paths cross again in future.”
> 
> “Ah, a capriccio, how fitting. Would you do me the honour of the first dance, my lady?” Gabriel asks with a broad smile, bowing and presenting his arm to Elise.



"Mais non, I already promised Gerard the first dance.  But I'll catch you for a dance later on Gabriel."

"Shall we go, ma cherie?" Gerard offers Elise his arm.

"Don't worry, Gabriel.  It's nearly even among men and women here, perhaps a few more ladies--it should be easy to find someone to dance with."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2007)

Finally, after a moment of hesitation, Jacen heads back to the others, giving the ladies their wine, then the other man. He then sips his wine and looks out at the dancers, perhaps considering how to ask someone to dance...or wondering who to ask.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Finally, after a moment of hesitation, Jacen heads back to the others, giving the ladies their wine, then the other man. He then sips his wine and looks out at the dancers, perhaps considering how to ask someone to dance...or wondering who to ask.



"Merci," Belinda thanks him, taking a sip before placing the wine down on the nearby table.

"Thank you, Jacen," Anne replies.

*As Valmont leads Belinda off to the dance, Anne glances around and sees Aric approaching her, so she rushes over to close the distance with Jacen.*

"Hey, would you like to dance?" she asks him.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Angelique nods and takes his proferred arm.  Tommy does seem shy, but eventually, Tristan manages to nudge him close enough to the prettier younger Dechevres sister that Triel can grab his arm, pretend he was the one who invited her, and drag him out to the dance floor.*
> 
> *Meanwhile, Jacen gets the wine for Anne, Belinda, and Aric (and presumably himself).*




Tristan can't help but laugh out loud watching poor Tommy get ensnared by Triel as he escorts Angelique out to the floor. "Now my dear are there any young men here tonight that will come seeking a dance with you? For they shall have to wrest you from my arms, and I doubt there is a man here who could do that." says Tristan smiling down at Angelique.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Mais non, I already promised Gerard the first dance.  But I'll catch you for a dance later on Gabriel."
> 
> "Shall we go, ma cherie?" Gerard offers Elise his arm.
> 
> "Don't worry, Gabriel.  It's nearly even among men and women here, perhaps a few more ladies--it should be easy to find someone to dance with."



OOC: I thought that might happen.  

Gabriel chuckles, “Oh, I’m not worried Elise, the wait will simply heighten anticipation all the more ... enjoy the dance you two.”

Turning back to the other two ladies Gabriel offers his hand to Zoe, grinning as he asks, “Will you then do me the honour of the first dance, my little mischief-maker.”


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2007)

Jacen looks a little flustered, but recovers his composure quickly and bows.

"Certainly...though I should warn you, this would be my first -formal- dance. So...I will do my best to keep my feet clear of yours," he says with a smile.

A little hesitantly, he takes Anne's hand and waist...he's really no bigger than her either, being as young as he is, and the two start to dance. What Jacen lacks in experience he makes up for in a natural grace...it seems his skill in footwork and swordplay translate decently well to the dance floor. At first he's a little awkward holding Anne, but seems to relax a bit after a minute or so...although he's still focused more on what his feet are doing and following the flow of the music than he is on conversing with his partner.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan can't help but laugh out loud watching poor Tommy get ensnared by Triel as he escorts Angelique out to the floor. "Now my dear are there any young men here tonight that will come seeking a dance with you? For they shall have to wrest you from my arms, and I doubt there is a man here who could do that." says Tristan smiling down at Angelique.



"Well, I don't know...if my father comes down and sees us dancing, he might get a bit livid.  He has little love for 'heretics', as he would call you," she replies, leaving her own opinions unstated, "But I doubt that will happen.  Do you know this dance?" she asks, wondering if she should explain it to him or just try to join in with the other couples.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: I thought that might happen.
> 
> Gabriel chuckles, “Oh, I’m not worried Elise, the wait will simply heighten anticipation all the more ... enjoy the dance you two.”
> 
> Turning back to the other two ladies Gabriel offers his hand to Zoe, grinning as he asks, “Will you then do me the honour of the first dance, my little mischief-maker.”



"Well, I don't see why not," Zoe laughs as she takes his hand and shakes her head a bit, dispelling a bit of body language that was oddly similar to Gabriel's just a moment before when Elise went away with Gerard, though she didn't seem to be mocking him by it, "I'm going to guess you might actually know the dances from this region, but even if you don't, we can just improvise and do it a bit different than everyone else--it'll be fun to stir things up."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen looks a little flustered, but recovers his composure quickly and bows.
> 
> "Certainly...though I should warn you, this would be my first -formal- dance. So...I will do my best to keep my feet clear of yours," he says with a smile.
> 
> A little hesitantly, he takes Anne's hand and waist...he's really no bigger than her either, being as young as he is, and the two start to dance. What Jacen lacks in experience he makes up for in a natural grace...it seems his skill in footwork and swordplay translate decently well to the dance floor. At first he's a little awkward holding Anne, but seems to relax a bit after a minute or so...although he's still focused more on what his feet are doing and following the flow of the music than he is on conversing with his partner.



 *Anne may not have the natural fluid talent that Jacen does from his years of training at the blade, but she has clearly practised this dance many many times until she has it just right, which allows her to compensate admirably.  It also means that she knows exactly where the dance is going to go before it goes there, so despite the lively pace and quick tempo, she finds moments to perform small flourishes every once in a while and to press up against him at other times.  She seems to find it interesting to gaze into his eyes straight forward at eye level without looking up, though Jacen is usually looking down to make sure he gets the steps right, so he only rarely notices when the fast pace and her movements cause her dress to shift and reveal a bit more skin even than usual.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hyacinthe looks around and try not to be in the way of the servants who are working. he will try to spot one that seems to be the talkative and gossiping type of servant and will try to introduce himself. Learning a bit mroe about the people here and maybe about that masked woman would be a good thing.



 *Hyacinthe finds most of the servants bustling about to perform various tasks.  Some of them seem to be at ease, though, and he takes the time to talk to them.  He's able to determine an approximate guest list--a few of the actual Barons, Baronets, and Viscounts have come as well to dine with Baron Dulirand (these would be the people that Hyacinthe stumbled across), but the main event is the young nobles.  Some of the guests include:

[SBLOCK=Big List]
Gerald Cambres--Richard's drinking buddy and best mate 
Jean Darsanne il'Jurai--Initiate of the Jurai blademasters
Aric Dandilo--Known to be a bit of a braggart, a young dandy who spins tall tales of his own prowess.  Son of Baronet Guillaume Dandilo
Valmont Merteuil--a romantic and handsome fellow with no lack of admirers among the ladies
Percival Dublanc--A quiet stuttering and shy young man, quite clumsy
Armand Chauvelin--A sarcastic young rake, despite being a bit of a jerk, he still attracts the ladies
Eric Chauvelin--Armand's younger brother.  A nicer fellow, easier to get along with 
Algus Sadalfas--A young noble, and retainer to Marquis Elmdor
Julien Sorel--A gambler and former candidate for a priest who decided to return to a worldly life
Gerard Dupin--A charming ladies' man with a winning smile 
Meleagant Degorre--A young nobleman known for his temper, particularly in one incident where a servant spilled wine by mistake all over Meleagant's coat and Meleagant struck the servant so hard that it knocked the man unconscious.

Mlle X-nobody knows who she really is.  There are more rumours as to crazy possibilities than there are people telling them.
Elise Lyrelle--A gregarious young bachelorette, red-gold hair, daughter of Viscount Johan Lyrelle.  Loves dancing, music, and parties.  Incredibly gorgeous and kind to servants, she's pretty much an undisputed favourite among male servants, not counting Mlle X.
Cecile Dyprans--A shy and delicate young bachelorette, daughter of Baron Stefan Dyprans
Belinda Fermor--Raven-tressed starry-eyed young lady, daughter of Baronet Maurice Fermor 
Anne Debreuil--Daughter of Baronet Hebert Debreuil, and of far greater beauty than usual for a Baronet's daughter.  Anne is not afraid to flaunt her looks.
Felicity Ladren--Happy-go-lucky and (the rumours say) promiscuous daughter of Baron Pierre Ladren
Julie Novier--Bookish brunette daughter of Baron Jean Novier 
Adrienne Tyngere--An antsy but perceptive young lady, daughter of Baron Robert Tyngere
Ingrid Dandilo--A bit of a naive country girl with long straight dark hair, daughter of Baronet Guillaume Dandilo and sister of Aric 
Heloise Abelas--A cosmopolitan socialite who spends much of her time in the city, daughter of Baronet Donad Abelas
Giselle Prillard-- Sweet, gentle, and naive, she loves animals.  A pretty girl with chestnut curls, daughter of Baron Michel Prillard
Katrine Larochelle--A dreamy-eyed young lady who loves art and poetry, daughter of the Viscount Ducan Larochelle
Lynette Lenoir--Dark-haired somewhat antisocial daughter of Baron Edouard Lenoir
Melisante Degorre--Daughter of Baron Bagdemags Degorre, sister of Meleagant Degorre .  Much more pleasant to be around than her brother, usually, though some of the female servants consider her to be rather more catty than she puts on.
Pauline Tovron--An excellent seamstress with a good eye for detail, takes pride in her craftsmanship, daughter of the Baronet Desmond Tovron
Angelique Dechevres--Extremely religious young lady, devout in her belief in the angels.  Daughter of Baron Guy Dechevres 
Triel Dechevres--Prettier younger sister of Angelique 
Rachel Larue--A fan of epic stories.  Daughter of Baronet Gaston Larue 
Zoe Arobin--Impish, mischievous, and capricious, likes to tell jokes and play pranks.  Daughter of Viscount Arnaud Arobin
Valerie Couchaud--Flighty and beautiful, with quicksilver moods that shift between big pouty lips and a perfect smile.  Daughter of Count Daniel Couchaud 
Ygraine Cortinel--A lady of great beauty, with chestnut-brown hair and green eyes, possessed also with an ironic mixture of vanity and insecurity about her looks such that she needs constant affirmation.  Daughter of Count Gorlas Cortinel[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2007)

Hyacinthe found the information interesting. He keeps a few notes to himself and then return to the bal room where he had left his master. He will stay next to wall, observing and waiting and trying to find in teh crowd this mysterious Mlle X. If he can learn somehing about her and give that information back to Gabriel, he might raise the favor of his master toward him.

[SBLOCK=Big List]
Gerald Cambres--Richard's drinking buddy and best mate 
Jean Darsanne il'Jurai--Initiate of the Jurai blademasters
Aric Dandilo--Known to be a bit of a braggart, a young dandy who spins tall tales of his own prowess.  Son of Baronet Guillaume Dandilo
Valmont Merteuil--a romantic and handsome fellow with no lack of admirers among the ladies
Percival Dublanc--A quiet stuttering and shy young man, quite clumsy
Armand Chauvelin--A sarcastic young rake, despite being a bit of a jerk, he still attracts the ladies
Eric Chauvelin--Armand's younger brother.  A nicer fellow, easier to get along with 
Algus Sadalfas--A young noble, and retainer to Marquis Elmdor
Julien Sorel--A gambler and former candidate for a priest who decided to return to a worldly life
Gerard Dupin--A charming ladies' man with a winning smile 
Meleagant Degorre--A young nobleman known for his temper, particularly in one incident where a servant spilled wine by mistake all over Meleagant's coat and Meleagant struck the servant so hard that it knocked the man unconscious.
*Viscount Johan Lyrelle--Father of Elise Lyrelle and have been talking at the upper floor about Mlle X with one of the Dullirand
Baronet Hebert Debreuil--Father of Anne Debreuil and have been talking at the upper floor about Mlle X with one of the Dullirand*

Mlle X-nobody knows who she really is.  There are more rumours as to crazy possibilities than there are people telling them. (Princess Althea?)
Elise Lyrelle--A gregarious young bachelorette, red-gold hair, daughter of Viscount Johan Lyrelle.  Loves dancing, music, and parties.  Incredibly gorgeous and kind to servants, she's pretty much an undisputed favourite among male servants, not counting Mlle X.
Cecile Dyprans--A shy and delicate young bachelorette, daughter of Baron Stefan Dyprans
Belinda Fermor--Raven-tressed starry-eyed young lady, daughter of Baronet Maurice Fermor 
Anne Debreuil--Daughter of Baronet Hebert Debreuil, and of far greater beauty than usual for a Baronet's daughter.  Anne is not afraid to flaunt her looks.
Felicity Ladren--Happy-go-lucky and (the rumours say) promiscuous daughter of Baron Pierre Ladren
Julie Novier--Bookish brunette daughter of Baron Jean Novier 
Adrienne Tyngere--An antsy but perceptive young lady, daughter of Baron Robert Tyngere
Ingrid Dandilo--A bit of a naive country girl with long straight dark hair, daughter of Baronet Guillaume Dandilo and sister of Aric 
Heloise Abelas--A cosmopolitan socialite who spends much of her time in the city, daughter of Baronet Donad Abelas
Giselle Prillard-- Sweet, gentle, and naive, she loves animals.  A pretty girl with chestnut curls, daughter of Baron Michel Prillard
Katrine Larochelle--A dreamy-eyed young lady who loves art and poetry, daughter of the Viscount Ducan Larochelle
Lynette Lenoir--Dark-haired somewhat antisocial daughter of Baron Edouard Lenoir
Melisante Degorre--Daughter of Baron Bagdemags Degorre, sister of Meleagant Degorre .  Much more pleasant to be around than her brother, usually, though some of the female servants consider her to be rather more catty than she puts on.
Pauline Tovron--An excellent seamstress with a good eye for detail, takes pride in her craftsmanship, daughter of the Baronet Desmond Tovron
Angelique Dechevres--Extremely religious young lady, devout in her belief in the angels.  Daughter of Baron Guy Dechevres 
Triel Dechevres--Prettier younger sister of Angelique 
Rachel Larue--A fan of epic stories.  Daughter of Baronet Gaston Larue 
Zoe Arobin--Impish, mischievous, and capricious, likes to tell jokes and play pranks.  Daughter of Viscount Arnaud Arobin
Valerie Couchaud--Flighty and beautiful, with quicksilver moods that shift between big pouty lips and a perfect smile.  Daughter of Count Daniel Couchaud 
Ygraine Cortinel--A lady of great beauty, with chestnut-brown hair and green eyes, possessed also with an ironic mixture of vanity and insecurity about her looks such that she needs constant affirmation.  Daughter of Count Gorlas Cortinel[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I don't see why not," Zoe laughs as she takes his hand and shakes her head a bit, dispelling a bit of body language that was oddly similar to Gabriel's just a moment before when Elise went away with Gerard, though she didn't seem to be mocking him by it, "I'm going to guess you might actually know the dances from this region, but even if you don't, we can just improvise and do it a bit different than everyone else--it'll be fun to stir things up."



“Well, there’s little fun in being just like everyone else is there,” Gabriel laughs, as he leads Zoe onto the dance floor and right into the dance. Beginning with the conventional steps, he adds little embellishments and variations as the dance progresses, his eyes only leaving hers to make sure his alterations aren’t going to send them crashing into any of the other dancers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, there’s little fun in being just like everyone else is there,” Gabriel laughs, as he leads Zoe onto the dance floor and right into the dance. Beginning with the conventional steps, he adds little embellishments and variations as the dance progresses, his eyes only leaving hers to make sure his alterations aren’t going to send them crashing into any of the other dancers.



 *Zoe joins in the improvisation quite excitedly, though with his nearly-unwavering gaze towards her eyes, he can see that she isn't looking back into his nearly as often.  Perhaps because she is not paying as much attention or perhaps because he does well catching the rhythm of the allegro upbeat dance, she turns out to be only slightly better at dancing this than he is, and she is clearly more used to this song.  He is barely watching the others, but at a glance, he can still tell that Elise is simply fantastic--he would have been much more outmatched with Elise, whereas with Zoe, the two are more in tandem.  Zoe seems to be looking towards Elise a goodly percentage of the time, too.*

*As Gabriel and Zoe pass another couple, the assertive young man from the last group who was dominating a conversation as well as the girl with the long dark hair who was listening to him, he barely notices, because he is almost exclusively watching Zoe, that something, perhaps a handkerchief, drops from her pocket, and at the next instant, the two of them spin to the side, and there is the sound of a minor thump, as the man trips and falls to the ground.  A small pocket forms around him to let him and his partner get their bearings to start again.*

*Later in the song, Zoe and Gabriel head into an increasingly rapid series of spins, right  next to Elise and Gerard, actually, with the beautiful girl with full lips and a dazzling smile who moved through the conversations like quicksilver on the other side.  Not to be outdone, Elise subtly guides Gerard into leading into an impressive tricky series of pirouettes that complements Gabriel's and Zoe's.  Constantly reading Zoe's body language to continue as she is leading, he notices that her hand darts in the wrong direction momentarily and she stifles a grin, but then she's back to usual for the spin, and with the rapidity of the turn, she is on her way away and into a different shift of steps for the next segment of the Capriccio, as suddenly Gabriel finds a lovely hand coming in to slap him from the side with the girl whose name he doesn't know yet (he can easily dodge it if he wants, or take it, as he chooses).*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hyacinthe found the information interesting. He keeps a few notes to himself and then return to the bal room where he had left his master. He will stay next to wall, observing and waiting and trying to find in teh crowd this mysterious Mlle X. If he can learn somehing about her and give that information back to Gabriel, he might raise the favor of his master toward him.
> 
> [SBLOCK=Big List]
> Gerald Cambres--Richard's drinking buddy and best mate
> ...



 *It is rather trivial to find Mlle X.  He can follow the gaze of the gawking onlookers.  And when he does so and traces their eyes to their target, he can't help himself as his jaw drops almost long enough to let a bit of drool pass by his lips (though he can quickly stop himself before that happens!).  From his position to the side of the dancing but near to Mlle X, he can tell that she is the most beautiful woman he has ever seen.  It is questionable whether he can even imagine a more beautiful woman or one of her equal the moment the vision of loveliness leaves his sight and makes him lose the inspiration.  Even if he isn't into blonde hair, of which Mlle X has incredible golden tresses of the most enticing hue, spilling past the mask of expensive Tyrian Violet velvet that offsets and thus emphasises her big gorgeous sapphire blue eyes, he can't help but admit to himself that she is redefining his definition of beauty--and making him think in complicated run-on sentences like this one as his thoughts race and tangle with themselves.  What was he thinking about before?--oh right, those eyes.  Having met her gaze, he has found himself entranced, unable to look away, as if he is going to let himself sink into the blue of her eyes and drown, dying with a smile on his face.*


----------



## unleashed (Nov 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Zoe joins in the improvisation quite excitedly, though with his nearly-unwavering gaze towards her eyes, he can see that she isn't looking back into his nearly as often.  Perhaps because she is not paying as much attention or perhaps because he does well catching the rhythm of the allegro upbeat dance, she turns out to be only slightly better at dancing this than he is, and she is clearly more used to this song.  He is barely watching the others, but at a glance, he can still tell that Elise is simply fantastic--he would have been much more outmatched with Elise, whereas with Zoe, the two are more in tandem.  Zoe seems to be looking towards Elise a goodly percentage of the time, too.*
> 
> *As Gabriel and Zoe pass another couple, the assertive young man from the last group who was dominating a conversation as well as the girl with the long dark hair who was listening to him, he barely notices, because he is almost exclusively watching Zoe, that something, perhaps a handkerchief, drops from her pocket, and at the next instant, the two of them spin to the side, and there is the sound of a minor thump, as the man trips and falls to the ground.  A small pocket forms around him to let him and his partner get their bearings to start again.*



*Not overly surprised by Zoe’s split attention, as she plots and executes pranks while they dance, he simply enjoys the unguarded expressions on her face when she looks away, though he sometimes lets his eyes follows hers to see what new chance for mischief she’s spotted.*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Later in the song, Zoe and Gabriel head into an increasingly rapid series of spins, right  next to Elise and Gerard, actually, with the beautiful girl with full lips and a dazzling smile who moved through the conversations like quicksilver on the other side.  Not to be outdone, Elise subtly guides Gerard into leading into an impressive tricky series of pirouettes that complements Gabriel's and Zoe's.  Constantly reading Zoe's body language to continue as she is leading, he notices that her hand darts in the wrong direction momentarily and she stifles a grin, but then she's back to usual for the spin, and with the rapidity of the turn, she is on her way away and into a different shift of steps for the next segment of the Capriccio, as suddenly Gabriel finds a lovely hand coming in to slap him from the side with the girl whose name he doesn't know yet (he can easily dodge it if he wants, or take it, as he chooses).*



*Figuring Zoe’s errant hand is responsible for the lovely hand coming his way, Gabriel just grins and bears the slap, willing to give her the satisfaction of seeing at least one prank aimed at him play out as she intended ... for the moment at least.*

“I don’t know what I did to deserve that, my lady, but I do hope that won’t be the last contact we have this evening...” he says with a audacious grin to the beautiful unknown girl that he allowed to slap him, before Zoe guides him toward her next mark.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2007)

> “I don’t know what I did to deserve that, my lady, but I do hope that won’t be the last contact we have this evening...” he says with a audacious grin to the beautiful unknown girl that he allowed to slap him, before Zoe guides him toward her next mark.




*Apparently, whatever Zoe did, that was the wrong thing to say, as it seems to implicate Gabriel further. The woman slaps Gabriel again, then, mercurial as quicksilver, she laughs and pats him on the arm before moving on.*

*Zoe dances normally for a while, perhaps waiting for the dancers to line up more favourably for whatever she wants to do next.  Then Gabriel notices her letting something fall slowly in a circle as she turns.  If he glances down, he can see that she left a circular line of ink, the same radius as the dress of the woman who will standing there in a moment, and sure enough, the dark-haired young noblewoman steps over it without seeing it, dipping the hem of her dress all along the edge into the ink, and just before the capriccio reached a section where the ladies spin rapidly in place.  Of course, Zoe and Gabriel are far from there by now, but as the target lady spins, ink goes flying out from the ink-soaked edge of the dress in all directions, particularly toward a masked woman who must be Mlle X because looking at her, he can't imagine that she isn't the most beautiful woman he has ever seen.  Mlle X has incredible golden tresses of the most enticing hue, spilling past the mask of expensive Tyrian Violet velvet that offsets and thus emphasises her big gorgeous sapphire blue eyes, he can't help but admit to himself that she is redefining his definition of beauty.  Momentarily entranced, as are many other men, he is therefore watching her directly as she moves with effortless, almost supernatural grace, continuing the dance in such a way that she spins and whirls and twists and dodges every single droplet of ink like a movie character dodging bullets in Matrix-style bullet time.  Several other nearby targets are splattered with ink, however.*


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Apparently, whatever Zoe did, that was the wrong thing to say, as it seems to implicate Gabriel further. The woman slaps Gabriel again, then, mercurial as quicksilver, she laughs and pats him on the arm before moving on.*



*Expecting nothing less after his overbold comment, as he still doesn’t know what Zoe did though he can guess, he’s nonetheless pleased when the beautiful girl laughs and pats him on the arm.*

As they move on he whispers to Zoe with a grin, “So, what did you do to get me slapped, my fiery beauty?”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Zoe dances normally for a while, perhaps waiting for the dancers to line up more favourably for whatever she wants to do next.  Then Gabriel notices her letting something fall slowly in a circle as she turns.  If he glances down, he can see that she left a circular line of ink, the same radius as the dress of the woman who will standing there in a moment, and sure enough, the dark-haired young noblewoman steps over it without seeing it, dipping the hem of her dress all along the edge into the ink, and just before the capriccio reached a section where the ladies spin rapidly in place.  Of course, Zoe and Gabriel are far from there by now, but as the target lady spins, ink goes flying out from the ink-soaked edge of the dress in all directions, particularly toward a masked woman who must be Mlle X because looking at her, he can't imagine that she isn't the most beautiful woman he has ever seen.  Mlle X has incredible golden tresses of the most enticing hue, spilling past the mask of expensive Tyrian Violet velvet that offsets and thus emphasises her big gorgeous sapphire blue eyes, he can't help but admit to himself that she is redefining his definition of beauty.  Momentarily entranced, as are many other men, he is therefore watching her directly as she moves with effortless, almost supernatural grace, continuing the dance in such a way that she spins and whirls and twists and dodges every single droplet of ink like a movie character dodging bullets in Matrix-style bullet time.  Several other nearby targets are splattered with ink, however.*



“Ah, a beauty for the ages,” Gabriel murmurs as he catches sight of Mademoiselle X, his eyes fixed on her as the ink starts to fly. “It seems you missed Mademoiselle X,” he whispers, bringing Zoe in close, finally able to tear his eyes from the mysterious beauty.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 27, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I don't know...if my father comes down and sees us dancing, he might get a bit livid.  He has little love for 'heretics', as he would call you," she replies, leaving her own opinions unstated, "But I doubt that will happen.  Do you know this dance?" she asks, wondering if she should explain it to him or just try to join in with the other couples.




"I'll pick it up" replies Tristan, remarkably light on his feet for such a large man.

"At worst, I'll just sweep you off your feet" he adds with a smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Expecting nothing less after his overbold comment, as he still doesn’t know what Zoe did though he can guess, he’s nonetheless pleased when the beautiful girl laughs and pats him on the arm.*
> 
> As they move on he whispers to Zoe with a grin, “So, what did you do to get me slapped, my fiery beauty?”
> 
> “Ah, a beauty for the ages,” Gabriel murmurs as he catches sight of Mademoiselle X, his eyes fixed on her as the ink starts to fly. “It seems you missed Mademoiselle X,” he whispers, bringing Zoe in close, finally able to tear his eyes from the mysterious beauty.



"Well, with her build and the cut of the dress, it was almost asking for someone to cop a feel...Valerie is hot, but she can sometimes be a bit temperamental.  She's still mad at you, I think, but she didn't want to make a scene.  Besides, I think she might have been at least a little surprised by your audacity."

"Mademoiselle X...I wonder who she is.  Hers is the beauty that would haunt your dreams for the rest of your life.  And the way she moved was amazing...she could probably grandstand even Elise if she wanted to put an effort into it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I'll pick it up" replies Tristan, remarkably light on his feet for such a large man.
> 
> "At worst, I'll just sweep you off your feet" he adds with a smile.



"Well as long as you keep your feet," Angelique laughs.

*She is pleasantly surprised by Tristan's ability to keep from stepping on her toes, and he eventually picks up the basics of the dance.*

(OOC: Is that +5 Perform for Dance?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2007)

*The dances continue for just the right time to give everyone a good time, at least for an intro, and then there is another break to allow people to mingle and talk.*


----------



## Velmont (Nov 27, 2007)

Hyacinthe stay where he is, trying to keep his head and not falling for that Witch charm, because only a witch or a member of the royal family could be so lovely in his opinion. If she leaves teh dancefloor, he will try to approach and try to overhear her conversation.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2007)

OOC: So, is there anything about Mademoiselle X that gives Gabriel the feeling he might have met or seen her before?



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, with her build and the cut of the dress, it was almost asking for someone to cop a feel...Valerie is hot, but she can sometimes be a bit temperamental.  She's still mad at you, I think, but she didn't want to make a scene.  Besides, I think she might have been at least a little surprised by your audacity."



“Well, I shall have to see what I can do about making her less mad with me then, though I can’t fault your choice, as she is as you say hot, so it won’t hurt my reputation one bit,” Gabriel chuckles. “Of course, you’re not without your own charms, lovely Zoe, though one would always wonder whether they were just being set up for something,” he adds, dropping his right hand to give her a little pinch on the bottom, before spinning her out so she hopefully can’t react immediately. “Sorry, couldn’t help myself,” he says with a wink.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Mademoiselle X...I wonder who she is.  Hers is the beauty that would haunt your dreams for the rest of your life.  And the way she moved was amazing...she could probably grandstand even Elise if she wanted to put an effort into it."



“Hmm, that does seem to be the question of the night, and you’re likely quite right about her beauty haunting my dreams, though I’m hoping not to sleep overmuch tonight,” he remarks with a grin. “Indeed, her movement was truely astounding, I’ve not seen many move like that, even among the greatest blademasters...”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The dances continue for just the right time to give everyone a good time, at least for an intro, and then there is another break to allow people to mingle and talk.*



“Well, I hope you’ve had fun during our dance, Zoe,” he says, bowing and bringing her hand to his lips. “Now would you like me to introduce you to our young Jacen, or would you like to make that approach on your own?”


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 27, 2007)

On finishing the dance with Anne, Jacen bows gracefully to her and seems perfectly sincere, and maybe even a little surprised at himself, when he says, "Thanks for the dance, Anne. It was...nice. Even fun! I'd ask for another, but I'm pretty sure Tristan would throw a wineglass at me if I didn't mingle some." He grins.

(when's he supposed to meet that lady outside again?)


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The dances continue for just the right time to give everyone a good time, at least for an intro, and then there is another break to allow people to mingle and talk.*




Tristan bows deeply to Angelique. "Thank you for the dance Angelique. It has been too long since I lasted danced, and longer still with such a lovely young lady. I am afraid the demands of serving his Majesty do take their toll. My apologies if my footwork was a bit rusty. Perhaps a little wine to refresh us between dances?" asks Tristan offering his arm to Angelique.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hyacinthe stay where he is, trying to keep his head and not falling for that Witch charm, because only a witch or a member of the royal family could be so lovely in his opinion. If she leaves teh dancefloor, he will try to approach and try to overhear her conversation.



 *This room doubles as a ballroom and great hall, such that the dances can be seamlessly intermingled with conversation.  So she does stick around, but as dancing has ended, she begins to talk instead, and as before, a large crowd builds around her.  Hyacinthe makes sure to get himself into that crowd.  Mlle X, for her part, seems to talk very little--she loves to listen to other people talking, which works out since a lot of the noblemen like to talk about themselves.  She generally speaks to ask questions and lead the conversation forward, never revealing anything about herself but simply listening, as if raptly fascinated with the sometimes trivial details and anecdotes with which these young men are assaulting her.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> On finishing the dance with Anne, Jacen bows gracefully to her and seems perfectly sincere, and maybe even a little surprised at himself, when he says, "Thanks for the dance, Anne. It was...nice. Even fun! I'd ask for another, but I'm pretty sure Tristan would throw a wineglass at me if I didn't mingle some." He grins.
> 
> (when's he supposed to meet that lady outside again?)



"You dance...very well.  Come find me later this evening if you'd like to...talk," Anne leans in to give him a kiss as she runs her finger down his smooth cheek, and then she is apart and waving her farewell.

(OOC: Right now, actually--Marie wanted you to meet her in the garden after the first break in the dance)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan bows deeply to Angelique. "Thank you for the dance Angelique. It has been too long since I lasted danced, and longer still with such a lovely young lady. I am afraid the demands of serving his Majesty do take their toll. My apologies if my footwork was a bit rusty. Perhaps a little wine to refresh us between dances?" asks Tristan offering his arm to Angelique.



"Do you go off on duty that often?  Your Saints must be watching over you to keep you safe through all of that.  How did you find the free time to spend now, then."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 29, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: So, is there anything about Mademoiselle X that gives Gabriel the feeling he might have met or seen her before?




(OOC: No, and he's sure he would remember those eyes)



> “Well, I shall have to see what I can do about making her less mad with me then, though I can’t fault your choice, as she is as you say hot, so it won’t hurt my reputation one bit,” Gabriel chuckles. “Of course, you’re not without your own charms, lovely Zoe, though one would always wonder whether they were just being set up for something,” he adds, dropping his right hand to give her a little pinch on the bottom, before spinning her out so she hopefully can’t react immediately. “Sorry, couldn’t help myself,” he says with a wink.




*Zoe shrugs, seeming not to care about being pinched.*

"If you say so."



> “Hmm, that does seem to be the question of the night, and you’re likely quite right about her beauty haunting my dreams, though I’m hoping not to sleep overmuch tonight,” he remarks with a grin. “Indeed, her movement was truely astounding, I’ve not seen many move like that, even among the greatest blademasters...”




"Well...it was quite...spectacular.  But imagine what she could have done if she hadn't been cumbered by that fancy dress.  It has to be slowing her down, and of course, with her dress off, her little display would have been even more distracting to men's eyes."



> “Well, I hope you’ve had fun during our dance, Zoe,” he says, bowing and bringing her hand to his lips. “Now would you like me to introduce you to our young Jacen, or would you like to make that approach on your own?”




"He looks like he's going somewhere.  I'll tag him later, I think."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You dance...very well.  Come find me later this evening if you'd like to...talk," Anne leans in to give him a kiss as she runs her finger down his smooth cheek, and then she is apart and waving her farewell.
> 
> (OOC: Right now, actually--Marie wanted you to meet her in the garden after the first break in the dance)




Blushing furiously, Jacen still manages not to turn away until Anne's gone...then puts his hand over where she ran her finger. He seems at a loss...then covers his mouth and laughs discretely as he heads for the double doors of the great hall, intent on getting to the garden. He almost forgets to bring a pair of wine glasses on his way out.

Almost.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Blushing furiously, Jacen still manages not to turn away until Anne's gone...then puts his hand over where she ran her finger. He seems at a loss...then covers his mouth and laughs discretely as he heads for the double doors of the great hall, intent on getting to the garden. He almost forgets to bring a pair of wine glasses on his way out.
> 
> Almost.



 *Marie is waiting in the garden, tending to some of the flowers.  When she hears the sounds of Jacen's approach, she twists around startledly as if afraid it could be someone else, but when she sees Jacen, she sighs and her face lights upL*

"Jacen!  I was worried you might not come.  Now...you said--would you be willing to show me some of your techniques?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 30, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Zoe shrugs, seeming not to care about being pinched.*
> 
> "If you say so."



“No fun at all my lady, no fun at all,” Gabriel chuckles.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well...it was quite...spectacular.  But imagine what she could have done if she hadn't been cumbered by that fancy dress.  It has to be slowing her down, and of course, with her dress off, her little display would have been even more distracting to men's eyes."



“As much as that would be a sight to see, I feel the lady knows well the effect her beauty has on men, and comports herself accordingly so as not to create a scene even larger than she already does. Of course that particular line of thought has nothing to do with pulling more pranks, now does it?” he says with a knowing smile.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "He looks like he's going somewhere.  I'll tag him later, I think."



“Well then, if you do not wish anything else of me for the moment, I will bid you adieu for now, lovely Zoe, and see if Valerie is still cross with meas you suspect,” he grins.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Marie is waiting in the garden, tending to some of the flowers.  When she hears the sounds of Jacen's approach, she twists around startledly as if afraid it could be someone else, but when she sees Jacen, she sighs and her face lights upL*
> 
> "Jacen!  I was worried you might not come.  Now...you said--would you be willing to show me some of your techniques?"




"Definitely!" Jacen agrees brightly. He sets the glasses down and says, "It'll be thirsty work, so I brought a little refreshment for later... Now, we'll need something to practice with. A pair of reasonably stout sticks would work..."

He looks around to see what's readily at hand.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Definitely!" Jacen agrees brightly. He sets the glasses down and says, "It'll be thirsty work, so I brought a little refreshment for later... Now, we'll need something to practice with. A pair of reasonably stout sticks would work..."
> 
> He looks around to see what's readily at hand.



 *There's a long stout stick over near a large oak tree amidst the flowers in the garden.*

"A...a pair?  No, I couldn't...women aren't allowed to learn the sword, especially not nobles.  It isn't proper.  But I'd love to watch you practise so very much!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “As much as that would be a sight to see, I feel the lady knows well the effect her beauty has on men, and comports herself accordingly so as not to create a scene even larger than she already does. Of course that particular line of thought has nothing to do with pulling more pranks, now does it?”




"Well, you may be on to something, but obviously if she didn't want to make any sort of scene, she wouldn't have come at all, so she has to be hoping for something...Bah, you're right.  Not a fun conversation topic.  And besides, I bet Adrienne will have a stronger intuition than I would.  We'll just leave Mlle X and her unearthly beauty to linger in our dreams."



> “Well then, if you do not wish anything else of me for the moment, I will bid you adieu for now, lovely Zoe, and see if Valerie is still cross with meas you suspect,” he grins.




"She's flighty and a bit unpredictable, so who knows.  That's the fun of pranking her.  She could go ballistic or laugh along with it or any other possible reaction."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 30, 2007)

Seeing his master in good company, Hyancinthe think a moment to forget about Mlle X. He wanted to come to his master with something no one would know for his better profit and who knows, to impress Mlle X but then, he thought he could rest but as he wasn't that tired, he decide to continue a bit his enterprise. He stays at ear shot, trying to notice something that would help him to identify that mysterious woman. He tries to do so while looking like someone who works here. Even if he knows his outfit doesn't match, he think it could simply pass for some zeal of him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Seeing his master in good company, Hyancinthe think a moment to forget about Mlle X. He wanted to come to his master with something no one would know for his better profit and who knows, to impress Mlle X but then, he thought he could rest but as he wasn't that tired, he decide to continue a bit his enterprise. He stays at ear shot, trying to notice something that would help him to identify that mysterious woman. He tries to do so while looking like someone who works here. Even if he knows his outfit doesn't match, he think it could simply pass for some zeal of him.



 (OOC: Interesting--what sort of clue is he looking for here?  If there was anything, it would be very subtle, and Hyacinthe doesn't have Know: Nob & Roy, so he wouldn't be able to recognise clues of noble heritage.)


----------



## Velmont (Nov 30, 2007)

OOC: Even if he is not tarined in Know Nob. He might be able to recognize some things as being a symbol of nobility. A birth mark, some heraldry or some letters on an handkerchief. Maybe, if he can overhear the conversation, he is used to analyze the true meaning of osme words, so maybe he will see a sarcasm where other see a compliment. She seems a master in that art, and Hyacinthe doesn't expect much maybe except a good luck (but with his curse, it might turn the other way  )


----------



## unleashed (Dec 1, 2007)

*Having bid Zoe adieu, Gabriel looks around for Valerie and once he locates the lady in question walks confidently towards her, making a small detour to gather two glasses of white wine along the way.*

“I feel we haven’t been properly introduced yet, although you’ve certainly left an impression on me mademoiselle,” he says, tracing a finger languidly over the area where she slapped him. “I am Gabriel Marteau, one of the King’s Musketeers, and you are Valerie ...” he asks with a winning smile, while offering a glass of wine which he half expects to be wearing any second now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2007)

*Valerie is talking to her dance partner and another man and woman.*

"You...What did you think you were doing during that dance?  Do you think I'm just some cheap harlot?"

*She flicks her wrist while holding onto the glass, flinging the wine back at him and splashes it over his face, and either the front of his jacket or his sleeves if he throws up his hands to cover the front, then she cocks her head, admiring her handiwork slowly before leaning in to kiss some of the wine off his lips.*

"Well?"

*She moves back and licks her lips.*

[colo=silver]"Mmm, Ternan."[/color]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Do you go off on duty that often?  Your Saints must be watching over you to keep you safe through all of that.  How did you find the free time to spend now, then."




"Oh, we get some free time now and again. But often when gala's come around, we are the ones on duty, so I have not had to opportunity to dance and socialize much, though I have been at balls. We have been patrolling the area around here, and happened to find our selves invited. Seems Royal Musketeers are enough of a novelty to warrant inclusion."  says Tristan with a smile. 

"It seems your sister is quite taken with young Tommy"  he adds.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 1, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Valerie is talking to her dance partner and another man and woman.*
> 
> "You...What did you think you were doing during that dance?  Do you think I'm just some cheap harlot?"
> 
> *She flicks her wrist while holding onto the glass, flinging the wine back at him and splashes it over his face, and either the front of his jacket or his sleeves if he throws up his hands to cover the front, then she cocks her head, admiring her handiwork slowly before leaning in to kiss some of the wine off his lips.*



“No, not at all...” Gabriel says before the inevitable dousing, to which he mounts no resistance, so the front of his jacket is doused with wine along with his face.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well?"
> 
> *She moves back and licks her lips.*
> 
> "Mmm, Ternan."



Licking his lips after Valerie moves back, he says with a chuckle and a grin, “Mmm, refreshing, and I approve most heartily of your method of getting a taste of the wine offered, though I usually prefer to drink my wine rather than wear it.”

“As I was about to say though, before I received my impromptu soaking, it was not I that laid the hand upon you, lovely Valerie, but my dance partner, playing a prank on us both. And while my comment was but an innocent, if audacious, response to your slap and seeing your beauty, it was evidently the exact wrong thing to say, which the second slap made quite clear.”


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

Jacen blinks, then slaps his forehead. "Right...right, sorry. We'd been through that before."

With an apologetic grin he goes and fetches the stick. "The wine is very good tonight. Maybe a bit too good. Anyway! I'll start slow so you can see how it works...but in a real fight you have to be much quicker. Your basic defensive stance is like so.."

He holds the stick out at an angle, tilting it towards Marie with his other hand counterbalancing him backwards.

"Knees bent so you can react, sword out so he can't just rush in at you, center of gravity right between your feet, letting you shift quickly to react..."

He demonstrates this, rocking to the sides, and forward and back.

"If you want to press an attack, you would hold the tip out straighter, or even at a downward angle so it's a touch harder to block...and lean forward a bit so your weight pulls you towards your foe..."

The various techniques he'd learned from his father and later from the drill sergeant at the Musketeers come back to him easily, and he shows Marie several maneuvers he'd learned before getting thirsty enough to pause and take a drink from his wine.

"Honestly, Marie...there's no reason a woman couldn't learn this. None of this requires massive muscles. It's all leveraged weight and speed...things women possess in equal measure to men. I mean, look at me..."

Jacen grins. "I'm not a big lad, but I can fence Sir Tristan as long as he doesn't just run me down like a mad bull."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen blinks, then slaps his forehead. "Right...right, sorry. We'd been through that before."
> 
> With an apologetic grin he goes and fetches the stick. "The wine is very good tonight. Maybe a bit too good. Anyway! I'll start slow so you can see how it works...but in a real fight you have to be much quicker. Your basic defensive stance is like so.."
> 
> ...



 *Marie stares raptly and breathlessly at Jacen's displays her big blue eyes wide and moving quickly to follow every one of his motions.*

"Do you mean it?  Really, I...do you think..."

*She moves in closer to examine Jacen, then his practice blade, and then Jacen again.  Then she gazes up into his eyes, her hand running down his arms, stroking his fingers until it stops at the 'hilt' of the faux sword.*

"Do you think I could..."

"Hands _off_ the sword, Sister.  I was wondering where you had gone.  I knew no good could come of your sneaking away in the middle of the party."

"Guillaume!  No...I..."

"Your body language says everything, Marie.  You know that it is forbidden for you to learn the blade.  It is an insult to everything we stand for.  It's an insult to me, especially--you know that I'm in training with the Jurai blademasters.  Women _cannot_ learn the blade, especially not you.  It is forbidden.  Women are too weak--in both body and will.  It would break you.  Marie, my little sister, you know I care for you.  It would crush our father's heart if you were broken so."

*He turns to Jacen with a glower.*

"And you!  What's the idea, huh?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Oh, we get some free time now and again. But often when gala's come around, we are the ones on duty, so I have not had to opportunity to dance and socialize much, though I have been at balls. We have been patrolling the area around here, and happened to find our selves invited. Seems Royal Musketeers are enough of a novelty to warrant inclusion."  says Tristan with a smile.
> 
> "It seems your sister is quite taken with young Tommy"  he adds.



"Seems, Tristan?  Nay, it is.  I know not seems," Angelique smiles, "But it is true.  There is nothing more attractive to my sister or to me than being as close to the Angels as Tommy is..."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

Jacen quickly turns and lowers the stick.

"No offense," he says quickly. "I was just..." he pauses, but only for a second...then manages an embarrassed expression.

"I was just showing off a bit to a pretty woman." He nods at the two wineglasses there on the stone ledge. "The wine and her beauty went a bit to my head...I suspect I was starting to bore her with all that swooping around with this." He thumps the stick ruefully.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2007)

> Jacen quickly turns and lowers the stick.




"Enough!  I heard whispers among those at the party that you were some sort of young blade technique genius, but you use it in such a petty way...You are a discredit to your blade and a dishonour to whomever taught you the sword.  Someone like that...those rumours are obviously exaggerated.  I'll put an end to that here," he puts a hand to his blade.

"Guillaume, wait!  No!  You're not even an initiate yet, you aren't supposed to..."

"Quiet," he turns to Jacen, "Standard Arralan style, best of three?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

Jacen sighs. _At least he's mad at me, not her..._

"Guillaume, are you sure?" he asks. "I don't want to ruin the party or offend you or your sister...but if you really want to challenge me, I will accept. My honor and the honor of the Musketeers demand nothing less."

He places his own hand to his sword hilt, eyes never leaving Guillaume.

"By the terms you set, draw steel on your count of three...if you choose. If not, then I'd suggest we all go back in to enjoy the dance. What do you say?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “No, not at all...” Gabriel says before the inevitable dousing, to which he mounts no resistance, so the front of his jacket is doused with wine along with his face.
> 
> Licking his lips after Valerie moves back, he says with a chuckle and a grin, “Mmm, refreshing, and I approve most heartily of your method of getting a taste of the wine offered, though I usually prefer to drink my wine rather than wear it.”
> 
> “As I was about to say though, before I received my impromptu soaking, it was not I that laid the hand upon you, lovely Valerie, but my dance partner, playing a prank on us both. And while my comment was but an innocent, if audacious, response to your slap and seeing your beauty, it was evidently the exact wrong thing to say, which the second slap made quite clear.”



"_Sure_ it wasn't you.  Granted, you _were_ dancing with the incorrigable Zoe Arobin, but if that was enough excuse, then more men would dance her just to blame their actions on her childishness.  The flying ink?  That was obviously Zoe.  Melisante falling over?  Probably also Zoe.  But no, I'm thinking the wandering hand was all you.  It seems about your style.  Now if you don't mind, I was just talking to Albert here--"

"That's Algus."

"Oh yes, of course!  Sorry dear.  Just talking with Algus about what it's like to work with the Marquis."

*She turns back towards Albert...err Algus.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2007)

*Guillaume does not reply to Jacen but instead says to Marie.*

"Stay back, now, and keep away.  This is dangerous and no place for a woman."

*Then he turns to Jacen.*

"One..." he waits for Jacen to join him in counting before finishing Two...Three!

(OOC: Initiative--Jacen wins Initiative.  

The way Arralan works is very simple.  You pull the strikes to make nonlethal blows (and also to exhibit prowess with the sword, as novices have trouble doing this safely and landing blows).  When someone makes a strike, you back up to initial starting distance and begin (read--roll Initiative) again with the next bout)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

Init 14 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1401748

Jacen opens conservatively, keeping his sword more on defense than offense, but testing his foe's ability to defend with a cautious swat of his flat.

(Combat Expertise -2, for +2 AC (AC 18 this round), striking nonlethally as well for a total penalty of -6. Attack roll: Hah! 6 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1401751 )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2007)

*Guillaume easily parries the exploratory swat from Jacen and returns with a canny riposte into what looked like an opening, but Jacen was expecting that all along, so he easily deflects the attack, barely even moving his arm.*

(OOC: Jacen again)


----------



## unleashed (Dec 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "_Sure_ it wasn't you.  Granted, you _were_ dancing with the incorrigable Zoe Arobin, but if that was enough excuse, then more men would dance her just to blame their actions on her childishness.  The flying ink?  That was obviously Zoe.  Melisante falling over?  Probably also Zoe.  But no, I'm thinking the wandering hand was all you.  It seems about your style.  Now if you don't mind, I was just talking to Albert here--"
> 
> "That's Algus."
> 
> ...



Gabriel sighs and shakes his head in exasperation, “About _my_ style? Considering Zoe’s first prank towards me this evening was trying to make me believe I had bedded her some time in the past, I wouldn’t put anything past her. Believe as you will though, Valerie, but quite frankly I didn’t even know you were there until I saw your hand coming my way, as my attention was on my dance partner ... which is as it should be.”

*Gabriel then bows and turns away, apparently looking for another group to mingle with, though it is more a pretence to allow Valerie time to process what he’s said and to give her a chance to reply, as he’s going to look for somewhere to clean up once he actually departs.*


----------



## Fenris (Dec 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Seems, Tristan?  Nay, it is.  I know not seems," Angelique smiles, "But it is true.  There is nothing more attractive to my sister or to me than being as close to the Angels as Tommy is..."




"Well, perhaps I need to interject myself and dance with Triel to allow you to dance with Tommy? I realize a lowly soldier, and a heretic no less, may not be the best dance partner for a lady such as yourself. Come, you shall have your dance with Tommy as well." says Tristan leading Angelique back to Tommy and Triel.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 2, 2007)

OOC: Is Jacen in the ballroom or outside? I want to know if Hyacinthe is aware of his situation.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2007)

Jacen can't help but grin a little. Oh, it was a duel and honor was at stake and all that...but above all, swordplay was just -fun-, and he couldn't stop from enjoying it. 

He circles Guillarme, shifting to a more aggressive posture. His sword point twirls in a little circle as he looks for an opening.

"You know, Guillarme," he remarks. "It takes a special kind of man to challenge someone to a duel he can't lose. After all, if you somehow beat me, you get to trumpet all around that you bested one of the Musketeers. If I beat you, I become a bully who pushed around a mere initiate of the blade." He nods. "That IS what you were thinking, right?"

As Jacen speaks, he tilts his sword this way and that...until  his blade catches the light and shines it into Guillarme's eyes!

(Bluffing to feint! Granted, it's not a FEINT per se, but I figure the flavor doesn't have to -exactly- match the mechanics. )
Bluff: 27 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1403203


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen can't help but grin a little. Oh, it was a duel and honor was at stake and all that...but above all, swordplay was just -fun-, and he couldn't stop from enjoying it.
> 
> He circles Guillarme, shifting to a more aggressive posture. His sword point twirls in a little circle as he looks for an opening.
> 
> ...



"Initiate?  Do you not even know what that is?  Hmmph, if I was an Initiate of the Jurai Blademasters, you might as well have given up before we began!" Guillaume replies, which makes sense, since Marie had mentioned that Guillaume is not an initiate yet.  

*However, he is too busy with the verbal reparte to pay attention to Jacen's trick and so, slightly blinded, his blade slides just past Jacen, who has twisted away from where he was standing just a moment before, leaving the young nobleman with a pathetically easy opening for Jacen to exploit.*

(OOC: That was risky, since without Improved Feint, Guillaume gets in a chance to attack first, and if he hits, you would have had to withdraw for the next bout, but it paid off )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: Is Jacen in the ballroom or outside? I want to know if Hyacinthe is aware of his situation.



 (OOC: He is outside in the garden.  Hyacinthe would not have any idea of this)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Well, perhaps I need to interject myself and dance with Triel to allow you to dance with Tommy? I realize a lowly soldier, and a heretic no less, may not be the best dance partner for a lady such as yourself. Come, you shall have your dance with Tommy as well." says Tristan leading Angelique back to Tommy and Triel.



"You know, Tristan, _I_ don't think you're a heretic," Angelique says gently, "But thank you."

*As the first period of dances has already ended, they find Triel trying to talk with Tommy off to the side near the wine, which Tommy is drinking with increasing frequency.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Gabriel sighs and shakes his head in exasperation, “About _my_ style? Considering Zoe’s first prank towards me this evening was trying to make me believe I had bedded her some time in the past, I wouldn’t put anything past her. Believe as you will though, Valerie, but quite frankly I didn’t even know you were there until I saw your hand coming my way, as my attention was on my dance partner ... which is as it should be.”
> 
> *Gabriel then bows and turns away, apparently looking for another group to mingle with, though it is more a pretence to allow Valerie time to process what he’s said and to give her a chance to reply, as he’s going to look for somewhere to clean up once he actually departs.*



"Well, I'll give you one thing.  On the follow-through, you're certainly quite persistent, either way," Valerie shakes her head and laughs, "You are a funny one, Gabriel Marteau.  Have you ever considered moonlighting as a jester or merrymaker of some sort?"


----------



## Fenris (Dec 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You know, Tristan, _I_ don't think you're a heretic," Angelique says gently, "But thank you."
> 
> *As the first period of dances has already ended, they find Triel trying to talk with Tommy off to the side near the wine, which Tommy is drinking with increasing frequency.*




Tristan escorts Angelique up to the pair. "Well that was a nice start to the ball."

"Ah I see we have found the wine, how lovely." Tristan gets a glass for Angelique and seeing Triel's hand empty one for her as well. After a initial taste, Tristan takes a large drink of his glass as well. "An excellent gamay. But one that requires a bit of cheese as well. Tommy let's go and get a small morsel for the lovely Dechevres sisters shall we? We shall be right back mademoiselles" and Tristan places a large hand on Tommy's shoulder and gently steers him towards the cheese table. As thye get out of ear shot Tristan bends down to whisper in Tommy's ear, "What is wrong lad? I might be able to drink like that all night, but I doubt you'll last an hour at that rate. Two young ladies fawning over you and you find refuge in a bottle?" says Tristan shaking his head. "Time for the truth Tommy"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan escorts Angelique up to the pair. "Well that was a nice start to the ball."
> 
> "Ah I see we have found the wine, how lovely." Tristan gets a glass for Angelique and seeing Triel's hand empty one for her as well. After a initial taste, Tristan takes a large drink of his glass as well. "An excellent gamay. But one that requires a bit of cheese as well. Tommy let's go and get a small morsel for the lovely Dechevres sisters shall we? We shall be right back mademoiselles" and Tristan places a large hand on Tommy's shoulder and gently steers him towards the cheese table. As thye get out of ear shot Tristan bends down to whisper in Tommy's ear, "What is wrong lad? I might be able to drink like that all night, but I doubt you'll last an hour at that rate. Two young ladies fawning over you and you find refuge in a bottle?" says Tristan shaking his head. "Time for the truth Tommy"



"They, uh," Tommy gulps a bit, the motion perhaps exaggerated by the drink, "They make me nervous..."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 2, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "They, uh," Tommy gulps a bit, the motion perhaps exaggerated by the drink, "They make me nervous..."



Tristan laughs loudly and startles poor Tommy "I can tell that lad. I know you have spent more time with books than with swords, but I guess that also applies to women eh? What have you to be nervous about lad? These girls are just your type, believe you me. Tell you what, I'll dance with Triel next and you can dance with Angelique. She's a little more reserved and should make you a little less nervous, and trust me lad, she is very attracted to you. Just relax, and stop drinking! Just talk about the angels, and you'll be fine. That'll keep you focused and less nervous and will find a very receptive audience. You can dance at least right lad?"  says Trisatn grabbing several small plates a cheese in one hand, and gently again steering Tommy back to the Dechevres sisters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan laughs loudly and startles poor Tommy "I can tell that lad. I know you have spent more time with books than with swords, but I guess that also applies to women eh? What have you to be nervous about lad? These girls are just your type, believe you me. Tell you what, I'll dance with Triel next and you can dance with Angelique. She's a little more reserved and should make you a little less nervous, and trust me lad, she is very attracted to you. Just relax, and stop drinking! Just talk about the angels, and you'll be fine. That'll keep you focused and less nervous and will find a very receptive audience. You can dance at least right lad?"  says Trisatn grabbing several small plates a cheese in one hand, and gently again steering Tommy back to the Dechevres sisters.



 *Tommy murmurs something incomprehensible about Father Armin in the desert and vultures and oases, but it's too quiet to be heard over Tristan's forthright advice.  With his last effort before being pulled back to the sisters by Tristan, he reaches out and grabs a plate with some cheese, though the grab is a bit clumsy and a little bit drops.  Still, he at least had his wits enough about him to remember the alibi, as Tristan's strong arm steers him back to the sisters.*

"Oh--cheese!" Triel smiles and takes a small piece, "Thank you Tommy, you're such a dear!"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I'll give you one thing.  On the follow-through, you're certainly quite persistent, either way," Valerie shakes her head and laughs, "You are a funny one, Gabriel Marteau.  Have you ever considered moonlighting as a jester or merrymaker of some sort?"



Gabriel shakes his head, “No, I can’t say that I have. Then events happening around me tonight since I met Zoe have been quite strange by my standards, and as I recount them even sound somewhat unbelievable to my own ears, but they are true nevertheless,” he chuckles. “Oh, if you’re interested in confirming that I’ve told you the truth of Zoe’s first prank on me this evening, I’m sure Elise or Julie could provide such.”


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2007)

(gah! Sorry!)

Jacen quickly steps past Guillarme's guard and with a twist and a quick arm, aims a hard swat with the flat of his blade at the other boy's momentarily unprotected hind end.

To hit: 15  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1410913


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Gabriel shakes his head, “No, I can’t say that I have. Then events happening around me tonight since I met Zoe have been quite strange by my standards, and as I recount them even sound somewhat unbelievable to my own ears, but they are true nevertheless,” he chuckles. “Oh, if you’re interested in confirming that I’ve told you the truth of Zoe’s first prank on me this evening, I’m sure Elise or Julie could provide such.”



"Nah, it doesn't really matter.  The real question is, if that was Zoe, what would _you_ have done then?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (gah! Sorry!)
> 
> Jacen quickly steps past Guillarme's guard and with a twist and a quick arm, aims a hard swat with the flat of his blade at the other boy's momentarily unprotected hind end.
> 
> To hit: 15  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1410913



 *Jacen's swat connects with a thwack.*

"Oof, lucky shot, and that was a dirty trick.  That's yours.  Next bout."

*Guillaume and Jacen back up for the next bout.  This time, however, Guillaume gains the momentum and attacks first, with a powerful, or perhaps just incredibly lucky, poke to the chest (with the safety on of course, so it just knocks the wind out of Jacen and doesn't cause any real damage).*

(OOC: Guillaume won init and then rolled 19 for a crit threat)

"And that, of course, is mine.  Last bout.  Winner takes all."

(OOC: This time, Jacen wins init)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 7, 2007)

To hit: 20
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1410981

Jacen rubs the spot Guillarme hit with a guilty grin, then resumes his stance.

"You're good with a sword, Guillarme. Ever think of joining the Musketeers yourself?"

When he comes in, he does it straight this time. No tricks, just honest swordmanship. The two men have each other's measure now, and what's left of the duel is...as most real duels are...rather short. A blur of steel, a clink of blades...and suddenly all movement stops as Guillarme finds Jacen's safetied swordpoint poised just over the hollow of his throat.

He pushes it forward just enough to gently poke him, then whips it back to essay a courtly bow.

"Well fought, sir."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> To hit: 20
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1410981
> 
> Jacen rubs the spot Guillarme hit with a guilty grin, then resumes his stance.
> ...



"Hmph," Guillaume appears quite disheartened by his loss, "Such a disgrace to lose to someone who disrespects his art so..."

*Another man emerges from the bushes like a silent shadow.  He is somewhat older than Guillaume, maybe in his late twenties or early thirties, though he is still in perfect physical condition, and he moves with a fluid grace.*

"No, Guillaume.  You lost because you disrespected yours.  You have forgotten why we train and lost your discipline to your anger.  Your passion is commendable, but you must channel it constructively.  And above all, you fought when you were told to wait and continue training.  This Musketeer has shown more promise tonight than you."

"B...but!"

*He turns to Jacen.*

"I am Jean Darsanne il'Jurai, Initiate Blademaster.  You have fought well, young man.  If you have had time to catch your breath, perhaps you would like to duel against me to test your measure?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Nah, it doesn't really matter.  The real question is, if that was Zoe, what would _you_ have done then?"



“Exactly what I did do, concentrate on my partner and the dance ... anything else would be discourteous to the lady I’m dancing with. If you’re asking what I might like to do with you though, lovely Valerie, well I think a dance would be a good start, after the mistreatment I’ve suffered thus far this evening at your ever so lovely hands,” Gabriel replies taking one of the hands in question and raising it to his lips, as he gazes into her eyes.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 7, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Tommy murmurs something incomprehensible about Father Armin in the desert and vultures and oases, but it's too quiet to be heard over Tristan's forthright advice.  With his last effort before being pulled back to the sisters by Tristan, he reaches out and grabs a plate with some cheese, though the grab is a bit clumsy and a little bit drops.  Still, he at least had his wits enough about him to remember the alibi, as Tristan's strong arm steers him back to the sisters.*
> 
> "Oh--cheese!" Triel smiles and takes a small piece, "Thank you Tommy, you're such a dear!"




Tristan takes a moment to enjoy the cheese and down the rest of his wine.

"Well that was a good start to the ball, a little dance to get the heart warmed up, and some wine to get the head warmed up as well. Now Tommy, what was that story you were telling me on the way over to the cheese? About that preist and the angel......"  trails off Tristan trying to prompt Tommy into calming and familar waters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Exactly what I did do, concentrate on my partner and the dance ... anything else would be discourteous to the lady I’m dancing with. If you’re asking what I might like to do with you though, lovely Valerie, well I think a dance would be a good start, after the mistreatment I’ve suffered thus far this evening at your ever so lovely hands,” Gabriel replies taking one of the hands in question and raising it to his lips, as he gazes into her eyes.



"Hmm...nah.  I'm not in the mood right now.  Besides which the music isn't playing.  I think I'm going to go get a new drink--I spilled my last one, you know," she raises her lovely lips just a bit in a small half-smile, then turns away towards the drinks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan takes a moment to enjoy the cheese and down the rest of his wine.
> 
> "Well that was a good start to the ball, a little dance to get the heart warmed up, and some wine to get the head warmed up as well. Now Tommy, what was that story you were telling me on the way over to the cheese? About that preist and the angel......"  trails off Tristan trying to prompt Tommy into calming and familar waters.



"The wha...I was...?  Oh, well, the priest looked out from the top of the mountain and brought forth blessings upon the lands of those in need.  Soon enough, all those in the nearby kingdoms heard of his powers, and so the wealthy came and tempted him.  He was offered gold, power, the hand of beautiful noblewomen in marriage and the resulting peerage, but yet he refused them all, and he continued to bless the destitute and misfortunate, those who could do nothing for him in return except feel gratitude in their hearts and raise a prayer for him.  Even the king made an offer, but the priest turned it down.  In anger at the holy man's insolence, the king took the priest's beautiful younger sister and threatened to burn her at the stake.  The priest would not be cowed, and he refused his blessings upon the king, and yet, when his kinsmen came and begged him to unleash the Heavens' wrath upon the cruel monarch, he refused to do harm, continuing his peaceful vigil upon the mountaintop, praying for his sister's safety as he continued to bless those in need.  On the day of the execution, the torch was thrown to the pyre, and it consumed everything, but yet, with the flames of the enormous pyre leaping high into the sky above the castle, the priest's sister, her ropes and clothing burned to cinders, could be seen walking unharmed, without the slightest burn, slowly down towards the gathered nobles and retainers.  'A witch!' the king shouted, his face twisted with rage, and he rushed forward with his sword and skewered the naked girl through the heart...except, her eyes flashed with holy light, and she reached down to touch the sword, which dispersed into flower petals and scattered on the wind, leaving no wound in her body, as feathery wings appeared on her back.  The angel who had replaced the condemned girl simply glared at the king, and then she vanished, reappearing on the priest's mountain with the sister as well.  The stories differ as to what happened next, but all agree that although the angel never struck back at the king, her simple glare of displeasure was enough to put a dire curse on his family that led them to ruin.  And the priest's sister would return to become the mother of a strong noble family, while the priest would live in quiet obscurity with a daughter that no one could quite explain."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Seeing his master in good company, Hyancinthe think a moment to forget about Mlle X. He wanted to come to his master with something no one would know for his better profit and who knows, to impress Mlle X but then, he thought he could rest but as he wasn't that tired, he decide to continue a bit his enterprise. He stays at ear shot, trying to notice something that would help him to identify that mysterious woman. He tries to do so while looking like someone who works here. Even if he knows his outfit doesn't match, he think it could simply pass for some zeal of him.



 *For a while nobody notices Hyacinthe at all, but he doesn't catch anything he can use.  Eventually, however, the lady herself notices the servant with the out-of-place livery watching her.  She raises a soft finger and places it on the lips of the man who was speaking, as she turns to look at Hyacinthe with those marvelous bewitching eyes.*

"And what lord might I ask has sent his servant to come see me?" she asks, each word a honeyed pleasure sliding off her lips, "I am afraid I do not recognise the livery."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...nah.  I'm not in the mood right now.  Besides which the music isn't playing.  I think I'm going to go get a new drink--I spilled my last one, you know," she raises her lovely lips just a bit in a small half-smile, then turns away towards the drinks.



“I don’t mean we should dance right now, I’m happy enough to wait until the time is right,” Gabriel chuckles. “As for the drink, if you’d like a full glass of the Ternan, rather than the little sample you had earlier, you may have mine, as I’m going to see if I can clean up a bit before the next dance starts,” he remarks with s grin, wiping a dribble of wine from his earlobe.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmph," Guillaume appears quite disheartened by his loss, "Such a disgrace to lose to someone who disrespects his art so..."
> 
> *Another man emerges from the bushes like a silent shadow.  He is somewhat older than Guillaume, maybe in his late twenties or early thirties, though he is still in perfect physical condition, and he moves with a fluid grace.*
> 
> ...




Jacen looks suitably impressed at the title.

"Well, I suppose a friendly duel couldn't..."

Abruptly he remembers Marie and looks at her. "Except...this IS a party we're at, and I don't want to bore my friend here with all this tussling." He grins.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen looks suitably impressed at the title.
> 
> "Well, I suppose a friendly duel couldn't..."
> 
> Abruptly he remembers Marie and looks at her. "Except...this IS a party we're at, and I don't want to bore my friend here with all this tussling." He grins.



 *Marie seems upset that her brother was fighting and at what he said, but when the fight was still going, she was equal parts fascinated with the swordfight, watching the blades flash, meet, feint, and strike, her eyes wide and taking everything in.*

"Uh, no, it's okay--watching will be fun!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I don’t mean we should dance right now, I’m happy enough to wait until the time is right,” Gabriel chuckles. “As for the drink, if you’d like a full glass of the Ternan, rather than the little sample you had earlier, you may have mine, as I’m going to see if I can clean up a bit before the next dance starts,” he remarks with s grin, wiping a dribble of wine from his earlobe.



"Sure, why not," she grabs the wine glass from him and takes a sip, "Good show."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 9, 2007)

"I'm sorry if I have disturb you, lady. It is an honor to be noticed by you. If you don't recognize my livery, it is because I'm not at the service of the house Dulirand. My masters is Gabriel Marteau, musketeer, but I also consider Jacen d'Ulat and Tristan d'Toussaint, his two companion, as my masters.

To answers your question, it is neither of them who has sent me. I must tell, with some shame, that if I have been taking attention of you by my own initiative. I serves my master with some zeal, and even if they have dismiss me and free me of my obligation for the night, I have been helping the servant of thsi house in there duty and by the same moment, trying to learn more about the guests of this party to help me to serve my masters.

But you have been intriguing me, as I couldn't learn anything from you. I must confess mystery fits you just like diamonds. It raises your beauty and attract the attention of everyone around you.

But I am sorry, I am losing myself and it isn't my place to speaks with the guest of this party, but to serves them. If you need anything, I am at your service as my masters doesn't need me for the night."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Sure, why not," she grabs the wine glass from him and takes a sip, "Good show."



“Until later then, lovely Valerie,” Gabriel declares with a winning smile, before leaving the group and looking for somewhere to clean up.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The wha...I was...?  Oh, well, the priest looked out from the top of the mountain and brought forth blessings upon the lands of those in need.  Soon enough, all those in the nearby kingdoms heard of his powers, and so the wealthy came and tempted him.  He was offered gold, power, the hand of beautiful noblewomen in marriage and the resulting peerage, but yet he refused them all, and he continued to bless the destitute and misfortunate, those who could do nothing for him in return except feel gratitude in their hearts and raise a prayer for him.  Even the king made an offer, but the priest turned it down.  In anger at the holy man's insolence, the king took the priest's beautiful younger sister and threatened to burn her at the stake.  The priest would not be cowed, and he refused his blessings upon the king, and yet, when his kinsmen came and begged him to unleash the Heavens' wrath upon the cruel monarch, he refused to do harm, continuing his peaceful vigil upon the mountaintop, praying for his sister's safety as he continued to bless those in need.  On the day of the execution, the torch was thrown to the pyre, and it consumed everything, but yet, with the flames of the enormous pyre leaping high into the sky above the castle, the priest's sister, her ropes and clothing burned to cinders, could be seen walking unharmed, without the slightest burn, slowly down towards the gathered nobles and retainers.  'A witch!' the king shouted, his face twisted with rage, and he rushed forward with his sword and skewered the naked girl through the heart...except, her eyes flashed with holy light, and she reached down to touch the sword, which dispersed into flower petals and scattered on the wind, leaving no wound in her body, as feathery wings appeared on her back.  The angel who had replaced the condemned girl simply glared at the king, and then she vanished, reappearing on the priest's mountain with the sister as well.  The stories differ as to what happened next, but all agree that although the angel never struck back at the king, her simple glare of displeasure was enough to put a dire curse on his family that led them to ruin.  And the priest's sister would return to become the mother of a strong noble family, while the priest would live in quiet obscurity with a daughter that no one could quite explain."




Tristan watches both Angelique and Triel carefully during the story, gauging their reactions to the story.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 10, 2007)

"Well, if she has no objection..." Jacen says, looking back at the Blademaster, "...then it'd be a honor to test myself against a real master of the blade."

"What terms, sir?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Well, if she has no objection..." Jacen says, looking back at the Blademaster, "...then it'd be a honor to test myself against a real master of the blade."
> 
> "What terms, sir?"



"I am no master, young one, just a mere Initiate.  It is Guillaume's ego that got in the way of his sword thrusts this evening."

"If you have the stamina, I would suggest 2,2 Mersenne, touches only of course.  That would mean we need an official judge to count.  Guillaume, you have been trained in this.  You would do well not to bias your judging based on your disposition."

*Guillaume nods, put in his place.  It seems a bit unusual, actually.  This man Jean is of a common family (though he does get the il'Jurai added to his name for being an initiate), and yet the nobleman shows him that much respect.*

*Jean and Jacen draw blades and move the proper distance for the beginning of a bout, and Guillaume calls to start.  Jean seems to react first, but for now he is watching and waiting because he wants to observe Jacen's swordplay.*

(OOC: In Mersenne, the first number represents a 'win margin' in touches before the bout ends.  The first to be ahead by that number of touches wins the bout (so you can win 2-0, 3-1, 4-2, etc).  The second number is the number of bouts you need to win (not a win margin, just an absolute number), so you win with best 2 of 3 bouts.

Jacen's Turn)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan watches both Angelique and Triel carefully during the story, gauging their reactions to the story.



 *Angelique nods, engrossed in the story.  Triel smiles and asks a question:*

"So, what's the moral of this story, Tommy?  Good things come to those who hold true to their beliefs no matter what?"

"In a sense, yes.  And the Angels love him who lives for his neighbour."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Until later then, lovely Valerie,” Gabriel declares with a winning smile, before leaving the group and looking for somewhere to clean up.



"Auxanges," Valerie replies in farewell.

(OOC: Not Adieu, of course, since they don't have a god)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry if I have disturb you, lady. It is an honor to be noticed by you. If you don't recognize my livery, it is because I'm not at the service of the house Dulirand. My masters is Gabriel Marteau, musketeer, but I also consider Jacen d'Ulat and Tristan d'Toussaint, his two companion, as my masters.
> 
> To answers your question, it is neither of them who has sent me. I must tell, with some shame, that if I have been taking attention of you by my own initiative. I serves my master with some zeal, and even if they have dismiss me and free me of my obligation for the night, I have been helping the servant of thsi house in there duty and by the same moment, trying to learn more about the guests of this party to help me to serve my masters.
> 
> ...



"Marteau, Marteau..." her big blue eyes give a momentary pensive look, "Ah yes.  I did not realise Laurent had an heir before Rilna died."

"But you, I think, are more interesting.  Do you know what...?  Of course not.  Well, nameless servant of Marteau, don't let the leyshar take you!" she winks, then turns back to the others with whom she was talking and continues listening to their stories, nodding and making polite comments.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Auxanges," Valerie replies in farewell.
> 
> (OOC: Not Adieu, of course, since they don't have a god)



OOC: Yeah, okay, though I was using the modern version of adieu, simply as a goodbye or farewell, not referencing the old french root meaning.   So the Rowaini have never had a god then, it's always just been angels?  (Maybe second time lucky with Gabriel’s stated course of action?  )

*Leaving Valerie and the others, Gabriel seeks out a servant to tell or show him where he may go to clean up.*


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2007)

Jacen doesn't waste any time, making his move as soon as his body lets him.

His sword finds the other duellist's, taps once...twice...then quickly on either side...then dipping quickly towards his foe in a credibly quick lunge!

(to hit 16: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1423114 )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, okay, though I was using the modern version of adieu, simply as a goodbye or farewell, not referencing the old french root meaning.   So the Rowaini have never had a god then, it's always just been angels?  (Maybe second time lucky with Gabriel’s stated course of action?  )
> 
> *Leaving Valerie and the others, Gabriel seeks out a servant to tell or show him where he may go to clean up.*



 (OOC: Oops, I didn't realise you wanted a response from me on that)

*Gabriel is quickly shown to a washroom by a servant.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen doesn't waste any time, making his move as soon as his body lets him.
> 
> His sword finds the other duellist's, taps once...twice...then quickly on either side...then dipping quickly towards his foe in a credibly quick lunge!
> 
> (to hit 16: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1423114 )



 *Jean steps back fluidly, causing the lunge to fall short, as he twists to the side without missing a step and makes an attack that isn't clearly either a true attack or feint, but something in between.  It misses, but it throws off all of Jacen's momentum to catch his footing and get into a guard stance to block the attack.*

(OOC: Modified 10 for Jean, so it misses.  Jacen's turn)


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Oops, I didn't realise you wanted a response from me on that)
> 
> *Gabriel is quickly shown to a washroom by a servant.*



OOC: Well, I don’t know what I do or don’t see if you don’t tell me. 

*Removing his jacket, Gabriel washes the wine from his face, hair, and anywhere else it’s managed to trickle, before he sets about trying to make his jacket somewhat drier, if not cleaner. Once he’s happy with his jacket he dons it again, combs his hair, and heads back out to the party.*

*Once back in the room where the party is taking place, Gabriel grabs a glass of red wine and hunts out the remarkably beautiful young woman with clear and lovely green eyes, which he spotted earlier.*

[SBLOCK=From this group]_*Over a bit, there is a slickly-dressed and suave-looking young man talking to two ladies, a pretty sophisticated-looking girl, and a remarkably beautiful young woman with clear and lovely green eyes.*

The first is a 2, the second a 6_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Well, I don’t know what I do or don’t see if you don’t tell me.
> 
> *Removing his jacket, Gabriel washes the wine from his face, hair, and anywhere else it’s managed to trickle, before he sets about trying to make his jacket somewhat drier, if not cleaner. Once he’s happy with his jacket he dons it again, combs his hair, and heads back out to the party.*
> 
> ...



 (OOC: That quote includes a section that was SBLOCKed specifically for Tristan because of a skill check, so I'm not very happy that you were reading it.  But you do know that the green-eyed young woman is named Ygraine because Elise mentioned her)

*Gabriel heads over to the group chatting with Ygraine, and a young man in that group hails him.*

"Gabriel, is it?  I have heard that you are a gambler," he offers, before continuing his conversation with Ygraine.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: That quote includes a section that was SBLOCKed specifically for Tristan because of a skill check, so I'm not very happy that you were reading it.  But you do know that the green-eyed young woman is named Ygraine because Elise mentioned her)
> 
> *Gabriel heads over to the group chatting with Ygraine, and a young man in that group hails him.*
> 
> "Gabriel, is it?  I have heard that you are a gambler," he offers, before continuing his conversation with Ygraine.



OOC: Sorry about that, I copied out the section with the party guests from a thread download, so they weren’t SBLOCKed. I don’t understand why that’d be special information though, as I’d think anyone would be able to compare each woman’s relative beauty without too much of a problem. At least that’s what I assume the numbers mean, as I only copied out the portion with the party guests.

“It is, sir, and gambling is something I indulge in from time to time, though not when I have beautiful young ladies to occupy my attention,” Gabriel remarks as he glances around the group, before flashing Ygraine a dazzling smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2007)

(OOC: Actually, not exactly, I gave Tristan a number system to attempt to guess the rank of the noblewomen, so it's from that.

The thread download thing explains, though, why my test for cheaters who read the SBLOCKs addressed to other players always comes up positive for you, though.)

"I see.  I see.  I am Julien Sorel," he replies.

*Ygraine doesn't seem to be paying Gabriel any attention--she's more interested in what Julien is saying as he talks to the rest of the small group.*


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2007)

OOC: Hey, it doesn’t _always_ come up positive for me.   

“Good to meet you Julien, and I know the green-eyed beauty hanging on your every word is Ygraine, but who else do I have the honour of meeting?” Gabriel asks, taking a drink of wine as he turns his attention to the other members of the small group.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 14, 2007)

Hyacinthe decide to leave Mlle X alone after those words, but they distrub him a bit. It seems there is more in this litlle sentence then in all teh comments she has given to all these lords, which is strange to him. He decide to find out Gabriel. And what is a leyshar? He wondered. but somehow, his opinion was made, Mlle X was a witch of some kind, and he was better to stay away from her finally.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Angelique nods, engrossed in the story.  Triel smiles and asks a question:*
> 
> "So, what's the moral of this story, Tommy?  Good things come to those who hold true to their beliefs no matter what?"
> 
> "In a sense, yes.  And the Angels love him who lives for his neighbour."





Tristan smiles politely during the story, but truth be told it bored him. But hopefully it helped put Tommy as ease around the girls. "Well I find my glass is empty and I need another if I am to dance again. Plus I must check with my commrades and see how they are doing. Tommy take care of the Dechevres sisters in my abscence, and share your dance card between them."  advises Tristan to Tommy. Tristan bows to Angelique and Triel and heads back to the wine table for another refill or two. Glad to be gone from the group, where the stories and questions wee getting uncomfortable for him, Tristan seaches for perhaps more promising and accepting company. On his way and once there he will take a moment, with his prodigious height to survey the floor once more, lookign to see how Gabriel and Jacen are faring. He does catch Lynette's eye though and gives here a small bow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan smiles politely during the story, but truth be told it bored him. But hopefully it helped put Tommy as ease around the girls. "Well I find my glass is empty and I need another if I am to dance again. Plus I must check with my commrades and see how they are doing. Tommy take care of the Dechevres sisters in my abscence, and share your dance card between them."  advises Tristan to Tommy. Tristan bows to Angelique and Triel and heads back to the wine table for another refill or two. Glad to be gone from the group, where the stories and questions wee getting uncomfortable for him, Tristan seaches for perhaps more promising and accepting company. On his way and once there he will take a moment, with his prodigious height to survey the floor once more, lookign to see how Gabriel and Jacen are faring. He does catch Lynette's eye though and gives here a small bow.



 *Lynette rolls her eyes at him as he does so.*

(OOC: If you backtrack to the post describing all the people, Tristan can try to seek out any of them now if he wants)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey, it doesn’t _always_ come up positive for me.
> 
> “Good to meet you Julien, and I know the green-eyed beauty hanging on your every word is Ygraine, but who else do I have the honour of meeting?” Gabriel asks, taking a drink of wine as he turns his attention to the other members of the small group.



"These two lovely ladies are Heloise and Giselle," Julien replies quickly, before turning back to Ygraine, "Wow, that is truly fascinating, my dear.  Please tell me more."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hyacinthe decide to leave Mlle X alone after those words, but they distrub him a bit. It seems there is more in this litlle sentence then in all teh comments she has given to all these lords, which is strange to him. He decide to find out Gabriel. And what is a leyshar? He wondered. but somehow, his opinion was made, Mlle X was a witch of some kind, and he was better to stay away from her finally.



 (OOC: Cool.  Any other actions?)


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Lynette rolls her eyes at him as he does so.*
> 
> (OOC: If you backtrack to the post describing all the people, Tristan can try to seek out any of them now if he wants)





Tristan merely smiles at Lynette. He finishes his glass at the table and gathers another before heading off to another group.

OOC: To this group:
*Over all the way and to the right, there's a larger group, centred around a very beautiful young lady who has the same blue eyes as Richard, perhaps his sister. Listening quietly is a delicate young lady, and a slightly antsy girl glances around even as she listens, making her the first to notice the Musketeer newcomers, which she points out to the others, as another young lady, seductively dressed, turns and winks in their direction. A young man who was talking with them turns too, momentarily, and rolls his eyes as he turns back.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan merely smiles at Lynette. He finishes his glass at the table and gathers another before heading off to another group.
> 
> OOC: To this group:
> *Over all the way and to the right, there's a larger group, centred around a very beautiful young lady who has the same blue eyes as Richard, perhaps his sister. Listening quietly is a delicate young lady, and a slightly antsy girl glances around even as she listens, making her the first to notice the Musketeer newcomers, which she points out to the others, as another young lady, seductively dressed, turns and winks in their direction. A young man who was talking with them turns too, momentarily, and rolls his eyes as he turns back.*



 (OOC: Okey dokey--the groups aren't the same as before after the dance, as people mingled a bit.  However, the new group with Sabine in it is fairly similar, so let's say he goes there)

*The blue-eyed young woman who is probably Richard's sister nods as Tristan approaches.*

"Salut, Sir Musketeer.  You are Tristan, no?  How are you enjoying the party?"


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Okey dokey--the groups aren't the same as before after the dance, as people mingled a bit.  However, the new group with Sabine in it is fairly similar, so let's say he goes there)
> 
> *The blue-eyed young woman who is probably Richard's sister nods as Tristan approaches.*
> 
> "Salut, Sir Musketeer.  You are Tristan, no?  How are you enjoying the party?"





"I am indeed Tristan mademoiselle. I am indeed enjoying the party very much. Do I have the pleasure of meeting another Dulirand?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I am indeed Tristan mademoiselle. I am indeed enjoying the party very much. Do I have the pleasure of meeting another Dulirand?"



"Mais oui.  I am Sabine Dulirand.  These are Adrienne, Belinda, and Katrine," she points out the three ladies in her little conversation group, "And these two gentlemen are Armand and Eric Chauvelin."

*Tristan has already met Belinda from the group in which he left Jacen.*  

*Adrienne is a pretty noblewoman of average height with soft brown curls and pale bluish gray eyes that seem to take in and analyse everything they see. She's wearing a long and lovely red and white silk dress that emphasises without exposing her curves, which are quite nice compared to a commoner but aren't as tantalising as those of many of the other noblewomen here.*

*Sabine and Katrine are the most beautiful of the four.  Sabine has big blue eyes, shoulder-length mahogany locks, a dazzling smile, and an amazing body, emphasised by her gown, the latest in the local fashion.*

*Katrine is a dreamy-eyed young lady with long dark curls and a somewhat nonconventional though quite artistic-looking dress.*

*Armand and Eric are not obviously related, but after hearing that they share a surname, Tristan is able to notice some resemblances in the way their face is set and the shape of their noses.*


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Mais oui.  I am Sabine Dulirand.  These are Adrienne, Belinda, and Katrine," she points out the three ladies in her little conversation group, "And these two gentlemen are Armand and Eric Chauvelin."




Tristan greets each lady, including Sabine by kissing their hand, adding a "Again a pleasure"  to Belinda. He extends his great hand out to each of the men in greeting.

"I have had the pleasure now to have met three Dulirands this evening. Though meeting you has been the greatest pleasure" adds Tristan with a smile to Sabine


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan greets each lady, including Sabine by kissing their hand, adding a "Again a pleasure"  to Belinda. He extends his great hand out to each of the men in greeting.
> 
> "I have had the pleasure now to have met three Dulirands this evening. Though meeting you has been the greatest pleasure" adds Tristan with a smile to Sabine



"The pleasure is mine," Sabine replies, "I am most sure that you have met my brother Richard, but was it another of my siblings also that you met?"


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The pleasure is mine," Sabine replies, "I am most sure that you have met my brother Richard, but was it another of my siblings also that you met?"




"Yes, I met Tommy a bit earlier. Although had he mentioned his sister I perhaps would have left his story a bit earlier"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Yes, I met Tommy a bit earlier. Although had he mentioned his sister I perhaps would have left his story a bit earlier"



"I'm glad that Tommy is getting out more.  The poor little guy is usually very shy," Sabine smiles, "Was he going on again with one of those parables?  He does that sometimes.  Usually they do have an interesting point, in the end, I guess, but I have to admit that I don't always have the patience to get that far."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'm glad that Tommy is getting out more.  The poor little guy is usually very shy," Sabine smiles, "Was he going on again with one of those parables?  He does that sometimes.  Usually they do have an interesting point, in the end, I guess, but I have to admit that I don't always have the patience to get that far."





"Yes he was, but I was encouraging it a bit. He has a very receptive audience" smiles Tristan. "Though a glass of wine helps one get through those. I noticed he was a bit shy. Poor lad, I essentially forced him onto the dance floor with one of the young ladies he was with. Lad like that just needs some encouragement, and a strong hand in the back is often what they need. So how many more Dulirands are there to meet?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Yes he was, but I was encouraging it a bit. He has a very receptive audience" smiles Tristan. "Though a glass of wine helps one get through those. I noticed he was a bit shy. Poor lad, I essentially forced him onto the dance floor with one of the young ladies he was with. Lad like that just needs some encouragement, and a strong hand in the back is often what they need. So how many more Dulirands are there to meet?"



"Well, just counting my parents and siblings and not aunts or uncles or cousins, there's my sister Marie, my brother Guillaume, and my parents Baron Tomas Dulirand III and Baroness Natalie Dulirand."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, just counting my parents and siblings and not aunts or uncles or cousins, there's my sister Marie, my brother Guillaume, and my parents Baron Tomas Dulirand III and Baroness Natalie Dulirand."




"I have met not even half the Dulirands!" cries Tristan in mock anguish. "Should the opportunity arise, I would be most honored if you would introduce me to the rest of your family. I hear Guillaume is quite a swordsman."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I have met not even half the Dulirands!" cries Tristan in mock anguish. "Should the opportunity arise, I would be most honored if you would introduce me to the rest of your family. I hear Guillaume is quite a swordsman."



"Well, if desire and zeal were to become skill, then I would say so for sure.  And I have no doubt that some day he will become great at it.  He has been recognised by the Jurai Blademasters, actually, though he has not yet earned the rank of Initiate."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 15, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, if desire and zeal were to become skill, then I would say so for sure.  And I have no doubt that some day he will become great at it.  He has been recognised by the Jurai Blademasters, actually, though he has not yet earned the rank of Initiate."




"Desire and zeal always preceed skill Sabine, whether in sword play, riding, painting, dancing or viticulture. That desire drive people forward and the product is skill. Skill may come with out desire, but such skill without passion is lifeless. With zeal and practice I am sure he will attain Initiate, especially if recognized so young by the Jurai. 

So you knew my name when I approached, have my comrades met you already as well?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Desire and zeal always preceed skill Sabine, whether in sword play, riding, painting, dancing or viticulture. That desire drive people forward and the product is skill. Skill may come with out desire, but such skill without passion is lifeless. With zeal and practice I am sure he will attain Initiate, especially if recognized so young by the Jurai.
> 
> So you knew my name when I approached, have my comrades met you already as well?"



"Perhaps you are right."

"I am sure that it is so!  Just as in a good romance, where the passion of the two unlikely lovers will bring about their happy ending."

"You may be right indeed, Belinda," Sabine replies, then responds to Tristan, "I have met with Gabriel Marteau, though I am afraid Adrienne may have embarrassed him.  I think he headed off to talk to Elise."

"I wouldn't say he was embarrassed," Adrienne observes, "Slightly flustered at most."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "These two lovely ladies are Heloise and Giselle," Julien replies quickly, before turning back to Ygraine, "Wow, that is truly fascinating, my dear.  Please tell me more."



OOC: What, no description of the other members of the group, now I feel neglected considering Fenris got one. 

Apparently having missed whatever Ygraine said, and having failed to gain her attention in any way, Gabriel talks with the other ladies, “Good evening Heloise, Giselle, how are you enjoying the gala thus far?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: What, no description of the other members of the group, now I feel neglected considering Fenris got one.
> 
> Apparently having missed whatever Ygraine said, and having failed to gain her attention in any way, Gabriel talks with the other ladies, “Good evening Heloise, Giselle, how are you enjoying the gala thus far?”



 (OOC: He got a copy/paste of the descriptions given to you when you met Sabine et al and demanded detailed descriptions   No sense letting them go to waste now)

"Oh, well I, it has been fun," Giselle says, turning just a bit subconsciously away as she does.  Giselle is a pretty brunette with short curls.

"The city is more interesting than out here in the boondocks, but it is still a well-organised and interesting party," Heloise allows.

"The big city does hold great allure, does it not?  I have heard some who think that only in nature can beauty be found, but the city has many wonders that they overlook, like Mademoiselles Ygraine and Heloise," Julien points out, and Ygraine giggles as Heloise smiles and considers his words.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 15, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Cool.  Any other actions?)




OOC: Not for now. If there is nothing happening to him, he will reappear near Gabriel after his next post.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: He got a copy/paste of the descriptions given to you when you met Sabine et al and demanded detailed descriptions   No sense letting them go to waste now)



OOC: Hmm, I think there are a few extra descriptions there than the ones I requested. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, well I, it has been fun," Giselle says, turning just a bit subconsciously away as she does.  Giselle is a pretty brunette with short curls.



“Well, I’m glad to hear you’re enjoying the evening, Giselle,” Gabriel smiles, “I know it’s certainly more than I expected when I, and my fellow musketeers, rode into Arvanne this afternoon.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The city is more interesting than out here in the boondocks, but it is still a well-organised and interesting party," Heloise allows.
> 
> "The big city does hold great allure, does it not?  I have heard some who think that only in nature can beauty be found, but the city has many wonders that they overlook, like Mademoiselles Ygraine and Heloise," Julien points out, and Ygraine giggles as Heloise smiles and considers his words.



“I must agree, the big city certainly has it’s charms, though thankfully beautiful and intelligent ladies aren’t only to be found in such locales,” he says with a grin.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 15, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Perhaps you are right."
> 
> "I am sure that it is so!  Just as in a good romance, where the passion of the two unlikely lovers will bring about their happy ending."
> 
> ...




Tristan laughs "That's quite OK. Gabriel needs a bit of flustering to keep his blustering in check. Perhaps if he gets a bit out of hand tonight, we can you you get him flustered a bit again Adrienne."

Tristan turns to Sabine again "You haven't met our third then. Belinda here has met young Jacen. I shall introduce you should I find where the scamp has gotten off to. He is a bit like Tommy in that regard I fear. Though Tommy find solace in books, and Jacen finds it in the blade."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

Impressed by the move, and by the caliber of his defense, Jacen moves around a little...circling the Initiate to see how well he deals with a more mobile threat. He gets a little ahead of himself though...a little too eager. He aims a quick swat at his opponent's back, but leaves himself more open than he would have wanted in the process...

To hit 13 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1429411  (rolled 17, but forgot the -4 for nonlethal )

(the flavor about leaving himself open was to note that he wasn't striking defensively, despite the rather lackluster to hit roll, so his AC isn't modified upward.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Impressed by the move, and by the caliber of his defense, Jacen moves around a little...circling the Initiate to see how well he deals with a more mobile threat. He gets a little ahead of himself though...a little too eager. He aims a quick swat at his opponent's back, but leaves himself more open than he would have wanted in the process...
> 
> To hit 13 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1429411  (rolled 17, but forgot the -4 for nonlethal )
> 
> (the flavor about leaving himself open was to note that he wasn't striking defensively, despite the rather lackluster to hit roll, so his AC isn't modified upward.)



 *Jean easily pivots around the attack and comes about, and only at the last instant does Jacen realise that Jean had switched the hand holding the blade during the pivot.  The resulting unexpected lefthanded attack, coming in low through Jacen's defenses, is almost impossible to dodge, and yet Jacen manages, somehow, to twist just barely to the side, though he is now incredibly off balance.  Guillaume looks like he was having trouble telling if that last attack hit, but both combatants know that Jacen managed to avoid it, and in the end, Guillaume does not call a hit.*

(OOC: Jean missed by 1--Jacen's turn)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan laughs "That's quite OK. Gabriel needs a bit of flustering to keep his blustering in check. Perhaps if he gets a bit out of hand tonight, we can you you get him flustered a bit again Adrienne."
> 
> Tristan turns to Sabine again "You haven't met our third then. Belinda here has met young Jacen. I shall introduce you should I find where the scamp has gotten off to. He is a bit like Tommy in that regard I fear. Though Tommy find solace in books, and Jacen finds it in the blade."



"Oh, I don't know," Belinda grins, "You have too little faith in your young apprentice.  As far as I know, your young friend," she looks at Tristan, "And your sister," she gestures at Sabine, "Are off alone together as we speak."

"Marie?  Well, I...Belinda, this is your doing, isn't it?" Sabine laughs.

*Belinda smiles more widely.*

"My dear friend Belinda has read so many romance novels that I'm afraid they've gone a bit to her head.  Now the batty matchmaker is she," Sabine teases, obviously in good humour.

*Belinda clasps her hand over her heart in mock of being stabbed, and replies with no little feigned melodrama.*

"Alas!  That cruel barb hath found it's mark.  My heart...so faint.  I think I shall surely die of a broken heart."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

Jacen curses inwardly for letting himself get so far off balance, and rather than fight to try to regain equilibrium he rolls with his own momentum, pivoting around on a heel to burn off his excess speed and ducking into a crouch to lower his center of gravity and widen his stance into a more stable, wide-legged one.

It also sets up nicely for a fast slash low across Jean's belly with the flat of his sword.

To hit: 21!
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1430190


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2007)

*Jacen's attack just barely nicks through Jean's defense, despite the lightning-fast blade that comes out of nowhere to block it, as the block isn't strong enough to deflect the full attack.*

"Advantage Challenger," Guillaume states.

*Jean follows up by getting himself out of the precarious position he's in and striking high, just barely deflected again by Jacen's blade, and immediately pulling back into a strong defensive posture to defend against a riposte.*

(OOC: Another 15 misses.  Jacen's turn)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2007)

Gabriel
[COLOR=Silver said:
			
		

> “Well, I’m glad to hear you’re enjoying the evening, Giselle,”[/COLOR] Gabriel smiles, “I know it’s certainly more than I expected when I, and my fellow musketeers, rode into Arvanne this afternoon.”




*Giselle nods.*

"I guess so.  I'm glad you could have a break," she replies sweetly.

"Yes.  It is well that you could join us," Julien agrees, "Being a soldier must be very taxing.  I'm sure you're pretty tired."



			
				Gabriel said:
			
		

> “I must agree, the big city certainly has it’s charms, though thankfully beautiful and intelligent ladies aren’t only to be found in such locales,” he says with a grin.




*Heloise shakes her head.*

"The cities are the height of sophistication and culture in our society.  It is thus no surprise that the city would be home to the most cultured and sophisticated ladies."

*Julien laughs.*

"You are most insightful, Mademoiselle.  Quite a nice play on words.  Don't you agree, my lady Ygraine?  And I know that if Heloise is correct and the city and its women reflect each other, then surely Liras must be the most beautiful city in all the kingdom."

*Ygraine smiles and blushes.*

"Oh, but you flatter me."

"Is it flattery to tell the truth for all to see?" Julien grins, flashing a perfect smile of pearly-white teeth.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2007)

Jacen grins as he manages to parry, then hops back to reposition. He's clearly enjoying the match, though the sweat on his brow and his lack of repartee suggest clearly that he's much harder pressed this time than with Guillarme. 

For a moment the two swordsmen weave to and fro, exchanging only exploratory strikes...Jacen attempting to establish a pattern to lull Jean into complacency before abruptly breaking that pattern in a quick cut that swoops down and up, trying to get under Jean's guard!

To hit 19  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1430362


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Giselle nods.*
> 
> "I guess so.  I'm glad you could have a break," she replies sweetly.
> 
> "Yes.  It is well that you could join us," Julien agrees, "Being a soldier must be very taxing.  I'm sure you're pretty tired."



“Thank you both,” Gabriel replies, smiling at Giselle, “And thank you for your concern over my condition Julien, though my time at Lanvariel’s Bounty this afternoon refreshed me quite well for the evening.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Heloise shakes her head.*
> 
> "The cities are the height of sophistication and culture in our society.  It is thus no surprise that the city would be home to the most cultured and sophisticated ladies."



“True enough, lovely Heloise, though I was simply saying I was pleased to find beautiful and intelligent ladies, such as yourselves, out here in the _boondocks_ as you called them,” he adds grinning good-naturedly.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Julien laughs.*
> 
> "You are most insightful, Mademoiselle.  Quite a nice play on words.  Don't you agree, my lady Ygraine?  And I know that if Heloise is correct and the city and its women reflect each other, then surely Liras must be the most beautiful city in all the kingdom."
> 
> ...



“Not at all, Julien, not at all,” Gabriel chuckles, quite clearly seeing what Elise meant about Ygraine, “For the lovely Ygraine is certainly a beauty, but of course she doesn’t need us to tell her that, does she?” he asks, meeting Ygraine’s eyes as he takes a sip of wine.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2007)

> Jacen grins as he manages to parry, then hops back to reposition. He's clearly enjoying the match, though the sweat on his brow and his lack of repartee suggest clearly that he's much harder pressed this time than with Guillarme.




*Jacen's attack seems like a certain success, but Jean was only baiting him.  He ducks low and brings up a quick follow-up rising thrust.  Jacen nearly stumbles, but he manages to barely block the attack.*

(OOC:  15 again.  That's really unlikely)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2007)

(heee...I'm rather impressed with Jean's AC. How is he getting that without armor? )

Jacen tries to get another shot in before breaking...knowing it's not tactically the best idea, but not having gotten far playing by the book.

To hit 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1430384

Panting a bit, he says ruefully, "I get the feeling you're just toying with me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (heee...I'm rather impressed with Jean's AC. How is he getting that without armor? )
> 
> Jacen tries to get another shot in before breaking...knowing it's not tactically the best idea, but not having gotten far playing by the book.
> 
> ...



 (OOC: Combat Expertise + Fighting Defensively (with Tumble synergy).  But not all of that this time--not all those 15s were the same roll )

*Jacen's attack manages to just barely touch this time.  Jean smiles.*

"You fight well, young one." 

"One bout to Challenger," Guillaume states.

*The two separate and have at it again for the next bout.*

(OOC: Jacen's turn!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Thank you both,” Gabriel replies, smiling at Giselle, “And thank you for your concern over my condition Julien, though my time at Lanvariel’s Bounty this afternoon refreshed me quite well for the evening.”




"I see, I see.  The Pinwheel is more my style.  Seems like it's always a party there."



> “True enough, lovely Heloise, though I was simply saying I was pleased to find beautiful and intelligent ladies, such as yourselves, out here in the _boondocks_ as you called them,” he adds grinning good-naturedly.




"Well, that's just because of the party though," Heloise points out.

"Indeed.  We're not talking about the local fauna now," Julien jests, "Then again, Sabine Dulirand is quite lovely, but I must say that she looks like a farmwife when compared with my lady Ygraine."

"Now, now.  Sabine is a beautiful woman too," Ygraine protests, though she clearly enjoys the favourable comparison.



> “Not at all, Julien, not at all,” Gabriel chuckles, quite clearly seeing what Elise meant about Ygraine, “For the lovely Ygraine is certainly a beauty, but of course she doesn’t need us to tell her that, does she?” he asks, meeting Ygraine’s eyes as he takes a sip of wine.



[/QUOTE]

"A beauty so exquisite deserves the voices of her admirers to sing her praises," Julien replies.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, that's just because of the party though," Heloise points out.



“Well, it doesn’t matter what caused lovely ladies such as yourselves to be here, it just matters that you are here,” Gabriel chuckles.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "A beauty so exquisite deserves the voices of her admirers to sing her praises," Julien replies.



“True enough Julien, and since you seem to have that well in hand, I think I will continue to mingle. A pleasure to meet you all,” Gabriel says with a bow taking each ladies hand for a kiss, before searching out another group.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 17, 2007)

As Gabriel seeks out another group, he spots Hyacinthe standing not far behind him. As his sight cross Hyacinthe eyes, the valet nods at his master. He walks toward him. "How things going, master? Is teh night good to you? I've taken my free time to gather some basic information about the guest of this party. If you have any question, I might be able to answer you or find the answers."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I don't know," Belinda grins, "You have too little faith in your young apprentice.  As far as I know, your young friend," she looks at Tristan, "And your sister," she gestures at Sabine, "Are off alone together as we speak."
> 
> "Marie?  Well, I...Belinda, this is your doing, isn't it?" Sabine laughs.
> 
> ...




Tristan laughs at Belinda's mock anguish. "My faith in my apprentice is not misplaced, my faith in Marie however is heightened, as is my faith in you Belinda"  replies Tristan with a bow to Belinda. "And with faith, my thanks, Jacen needs a bit of a push now and again, and I am glad there are others to push besides me."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> As Gabriel seeks out another group, he spots Hyacinthe standing not far behind him. As his sight cross Hyacinthe eyes, the valet nods at his master. He walks toward him. "How things going, master? Is teh night good to you? I've taken my free time to gather some basic information about the guest of this party. If you have any question, I might be able to answer you or find the answers."



“The evening is going quite well, thank you Hyacinthe. So that’s what you’ve been doing with your time, well why don’t you enlighten me as to what you’ve found out thus far about the other guests, and then I’ll see if I have any questions,” Gabriel says as he wanders through the great hall with Hyacinthe, avoiding other party-goers for the moment.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

Jacen starts off aggressively, hoping to get through his defenses before he can go on guard. Unfortunately, in his eagerness, he overreaches a bit...and is forced to jerk his thrust back before it can reach Jean, or risk being wide open to the inevitable counter.

To hit: 6 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1433046


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2007)

"Your thrust there was a bit sloppy.  Now you've left yourself open," Jean says quickly, as he brings in his blade for two lightning fast touches, exploiting the hole in Jacen's defense from the overreach.

"That's one bout all.  Next bout," Guillaume calls out.

*Marie watches in rapt fascination, eyes wide, beaming excitedly.*

(OOC: Jacen's turn)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan laughs at Belinda's mock anguish. "My faith in my apprentice is not misplaced, my faith in Marie however is heightened, as is my faith in you Belinda"  replies Tristan with a bow to Belinda. "And with faith, my thanks, Jacen needs a bit of a push now and again, and I am glad there are others to push besides me."



"He seems a good lad.  Marie likes to watch men fighting with swords, so there's that too," Belinda laughs.

"And what do you do when you're not mentoring the young men in the ways of love, Tristan," Sabine asks the big Musketeer.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

(oo...that's a feat I want )

Jacen blushes a little, then grins wryly and salutes with his sword before resuming his stance.

"That was a bit amateurish of me... I'll try to last longer this time," he says.

He opens in a more defensive stance...clearly alert for that devilishly fast strike this time...and with a credible, probing slash for the forearm.

(Combat Expertise 2, to hit 14, AC 18)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2007)

(OOC: Blademaster class ability   It's a nice one)

*Jean nods, impressed with Jacen's cautiousness this time.  He looks like he's about to make two strikes again, and Jacen easily blocks for the first one, but it turns out it was a ruse to tie up Jacen's blade, as Jean's sword twists away, ducks under the guard, and touches once.*

(OOC: Jacen again)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

Jacen grimaces a little, still not quite sure how to deal with this devastatingly fast manuever of his. He makes a half-hearted jab at Jean...as much to stall for time as to really be a serious attempt at an attack, all the while keeping his guard up.

(CE 2 again, to hit 5 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1433063...AC 18)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2007)

*Jacen's strong defenses are reward.  He begins to see a pattern in Jean's attacks.  Jean is still fast--devilishly so, and if Jacen relied only on his own speed, Jean would have him for sure.  But half of Jacen's technique is a blend of instinct and wits, and so by analysing the motion of Jean's attacks, Jacen is somehow able to bring up his blade once, twice, to a loud clash of steel as both attacks are deflected.*

"Well played.  It usually takes an opponent much longer to adapt to the Twin Waves technique."

(OOC: Jacen's turn)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

Jacen continues to play a conservative game...he's behind now, and he knows it. Keeping his guard up, he circles slowly, watching Jean's body, his sword, his eyes...waiting for the minute tells that telegraph another one of those lightning fast series of blows. He has a feeling that Jean must leave himself open just before striking... Moving that fast, with that much concentration...there'd be no time to think of defense. He'd rely on fear to keep his foe at bay...fear, and the sheer speed of his motion.

So he waits, until he thinks Jean's just about to attack, and then launches a quick attack of his own...praying that his instinct isn't guiding him to strike an instant too soon, or too late...lest the window be closed and the match be lost!

(CE 2, AC 18, To hit 19! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1433076 )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen continues to play a conservative game...he's behind now, and he knows it. Keeping his guard up, he circles slowly, watching Jean's body, his sword, his eyes...waiting for the minute tells that telegraph another one of those lightning fast series of blows. He has a feeling that Jean must leave himself open just before striking... Moving that fast, with that much concentration...there'd be no time to think of defense. He'd rely on fear to keep his foe at bay...fear, and the sheer speed of his motion.
> 
> So he waits, until he thinks Jean's just about to attack, and then launches a quick attack of his own...praying that his instinct isn't guiding him to strike an instant too soon, or too late...lest the window be closed and the match be lost!
> 
> (CE 2, AC 18, To hit 19! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1433076 )



 *Jacen's attack hits squarely.  It was a perfect strike.  It was easy--almost too easy.  Jean must have realised that Jacen's attack was going to hit at the last second and didn't even bother to defend.  Which means...Oh no!  The Twin Waves technique crashes down, from too close now for Jacen to defend.  One hit, two.  And that means...*

"Darsanne wins, two bouts to one."

"Even so, that was a marvelous attack you made," Jean compliments.

"Wow!  That amazing!" Marie exclaims, finally exhaling a breath she had been holding during that last bout, "Jacen, I know you lost, but you were still just incredible!  To spar with an initiate on a nearly even level."

*She runs up and gives Jacen a hug, caught up in the excitement, then realises what she's done and blushes, extracting herself and backing away.*

"Uhh...that is...I mean...you were great, Jacen."

"The lady is right.  That was very well done, young one.  Have you ever thought of becoming a Blademaster?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

Jacen slides his blade back in the sheathe, a little flushed, be it from effort or Marie's impromptu hug. "Thanks, Marie," he says with a grin. "I felt like a novice learning the forms all over again though."

"No dishonor to lose to you, sir," he says to Jean with a grin. "To be honest, I haven't heard much about Jurai Blademasters. Clearly my education's been lacking. That manuever is amazing! It takes everything I have just to block it!"

"So how -does- one undertake Blademaster training?" he asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen slides his blade back in the sheathe, a little flushed, be it from effort or Marie's impromptu hug. "Thanks, Marie," he says with a grin. "I felt like a novice learning the forms all over again though."
> 
> "No dishonor to lose to you, sir," he says to Jean with a grin. "To be honest, I haven't heard much about Jurai Blademasters. Clearly my education's been lacking. That manuever is amazing! It takes everything I have just to block it!"
> 
> "So how -does- one undertake Blademaster training?" he asks.



"The Jurai Blademasters are a secret order founded centuries ago.  Young men and old who seek to perfect the art of their blade have joined the order over the years, including some of the greatest swordsman in history.  Our school emphasises calm clear thought and a bond with one's blade, until it becomes much like an extension of your arm.  It is said that the greatest Blademasters and their blade can become one for a very brief time in a vorpal hurricane of steel and soul," Jean explains, "Though we have not seen one of that skill in many years."

"To be considered, you must impress a current Blademaster of Initiate rank or higher, and then you can take a test at one of our Training Halls."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

Jacen nods and says slyly, "If only there were such a man hereabouts, that I might try to impress...perhaps with a duel of some sort..."

He gives Jean a hopeful look.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen nods and says slyly, "If only there were such a man hereabouts, that I might try to impress...perhaps with a duel of some sort..."
> 
> He gives Jean a hopeful look.



"Duly noted," Jean laughs, "In truth, I would be willing to sponsor you for the Novice test based on the displayed quality of your swordplay, your intensity, and your concentration."

"B...but!  I had to train for six months before I could take the Novice test.  How is..."

"And it is that attitude that causes you to defeat yourself, young Novice.  Your eagerness to learn will make you a great Blademaster some day if you can learn to control the negative aspects of that zeal," Jean replies, then turns back to Jacen, drawing a small flat disk from his pocket with a beautiful stylised emblem of a blade amongst blossoming flowers on one side and a simple blade with 'Darsanne' in flowing script on the back and handing it to Jacen, "Take this token.  With this, they will know that I have sponsored you to take the Novice test.  This is good for whenever you feel the urge to learn more about the blade...and about yourself.  Come now Guillaume.  We should return to the party.  Let these two continue out here."

"But he's..."

"It is true that it is dishonourable to teach the blade to a gentle lady, Guillaume, but I don't think that is what Jacen was doing.  Teaching her the basic steps to avoid attacks is not too very different from learning a new dance, and maybe it will help her stay safe some day.  I know you just want your sister to stay safe."

*Guillaume sighs and follows Jean.*

"Wow, Jacen.  They said you were talented, but...you were just moving slowly and taking it simple when you showed me the moves earlier, weren't you?  I have to admit, watching a swordfight like that gets my heart pumping.  So...so I, uh...I'm sorry about before.  I got caught up in the moment."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

Jacen looks up from the token, his eyes still a little wide.

"What? Oh! Right...no, think nothing of it." He smiles and waves it off. "No harm done. I'm sorry if I caused any trouble for you. I didn't realize how...er...strongly certain ideas are kept here. But! Maybe I can make it up to you."

He tucks the token away, taking great care to secure it so as not to lose it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2007)

*Marie looks relieved.  She gives him a quick hug.*

"Thanks for understanding!" Marie smiles, "What did you have in mind?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

"Well! I..." Jacen stammers a little, taken off guard by the hug, but he doesn't seem offended. Just flustered. "I seem to recall a certain woman who...might be able to use a certain Musketeer's invitation to visit the capital..."

He grins.

"If it would help you go there, then you will have it. It would be cruel of me not to help after describing the gardens to you."

(Phear my color changing! I read back a bit and realized I'd accidentally picked the wrong one recently. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Well! I..." Jacen stammers a little, taken off guard by the hug, but he doesn't seem offended. Just flustered. "I seem to recall a certain woman who...might be able to use a certain Musketeer's invitation to visit the capital..."
> 
> He grins.
> 
> ...



 (OOC: Obviously his colours were slowly coming closer to Marie's )

"Oh, I totally forgot about that!" Marie exclaims excitedly, "I love gardens!  Here, can I show you around our garden while we're here?  We have a gardener, but I like to plan horticulture sometimes, and I do the gardening for a lot of the flowers myself."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 18, 2007)

"As I told you, all I have found is general, but here what I have found..." tells Hyacinthe. After  afew minutes, he has resumed all his finding, which represent that:

[SBLOCK=Big List]
Gerald Cambres--Richard's drinking buddy and best mate 
Jean Darsanne il'Jurai--Initiate of the Jurai blademasters
Aric Dandilo--Known to be a bit of a braggart, a young dandy who spins tall tales of his own prowess.  Son of Baronet Guillaume Dandilo
Valmont Merteuil--a romantic and handsome fellow with no lack of admirers among the ladies
Percival Dublanc--A quiet stuttering and shy young man, quite clumsy
Armand Chauvelin--A sarcastic young rake, despite being a bit of a jerk, he still attracts the ladies
Eric Chauvelin--Armand's younger brother.  A nicer fellow, easier to get along with 
Algus Sadalfas--A young noble, and retainer to Marquis Elmdor
Julien Sorel--A gambler and former candidate for a priest who decided to return to a worldly life
Gerard Dupin--A charming ladies' man with a winning smile 
Meleagant Degorre--A young nobleman known for his temper, particularly in one incident where a servant spilled wine by mistake all over Meleagant's coat and Meleagant struck the servant so hard that it knocked the man unconscious.
*Viscount Johan Lyrelle--Father of Elise Lyrelle and have been talking at the upper floor about Mlle X with one of the Dullirand
Baronet Hebert Debreuil--Father of Anne Debreuil and have been talking at the upper floor about Mlle X with one of the Dullirand*

Mlle X-nobody knows who she really is.  There are more rumours as to crazy possibilities than there are people telling them. (Princess Althea?)
Elise Lyrelle--A gregarious young bachelorette, red-gold hair, daughter of Viscount Johan Lyrelle.  Loves dancing, music, and parties.  Incredibly gorgeous and kind to servants, she's pretty much an undisputed favourite among male servants, not counting Mlle X.
Cecile Dyprans--A shy and delicate young bachelorette, daughter of Baron Stefan Dyprans
Belinda Fermor--Raven-tressed starry-eyed young lady, daughter of Baronet Maurice Fermor 
Anne Debreuil--Daughter of Baronet Hebert Debreuil, and of far greater beauty than usual for a Baronet's daughter.  Anne is not afraid to flaunt her looks.
Felicity Ladren--Happy-go-lucky and (the rumours say) promiscuous daughter of Baron Pierre Ladren
Julie Novier--Bookish brunette daughter of Baron Jean Novier 
Adrienne Tyngere--An antsy but perceptive young lady, daughter of Baron Robert Tyngere
Ingrid Dandilo--A bit of a naive country girl with long straight dark hair, daughter of Baronet Guillaume Dandilo and sister of Aric 
Heloise Abelas--A cosmopolitan socialite who spends much of her time in the city, daughter of Baronet Donad Abelas
Giselle Prillard-- Sweet, gentle, and naive, she loves animals.  A pretty girl with chestnut curls, daughter of Baron Michel Prillard
Katrine Larochelle--A dreamy-eyed young lady who loves art and poetry, daughter of the Viscount Ducan Larochelle
Lynette Lenoir--Dark-haired somewhat antisocial daughter of Baron Edouard Lenoir
Melisante Degorre--Daughter of Baron Bagdemags Degorre, sister of Meleagant Degorre .  Much more pleasant to be around than her brother, usually, though some of the female servants consider her to be rather more catty than she puts on.
Pauline Tovron--An excellent seamstress with a good eye for detail, takes pride in her craftsmanship, daughter of the Baronet Desmond Tovron
Angelique Dechevres--Extremely religious young lady, devout in her belief in the angels.  Daughter of Baron Guy Dechevres 
Triel Dechevres--Prettier younger sister of Angelique 
Rachel Larue--A fan of epic stories.  Daughter of Baronet Gaston Larue 
Zoe Arobin--Impish, mischievous, and capricious, likes to tell jokes and play pranks.  Daughter of Viscount Arnaud Arobin
Valerie Couchaud--Flighty and beautiful, with quicksilver moods that shift between big pouty lips and a perfect smile.  Daughter of Count Daniel Couchaud 
Ygraine Cortinel--A lady of great beauty, with chestnut-brown hair and green eyes, possessed also with an ironic mixture of vanity and insecurity about her looks such that she needs constant affirmation.  Daughter of Count Gorlas Cortinel[/SBLOCK]

"Sadly, I have been unable to find anything about the mysterious Mlle X. I've been looking at her for a moment, but she is pretty evasive and she do polite comments that gives nothing away from her... except maybe once. I've been a bit too curious around her and she has spot me, as I don't wear the same livery. So she asked me what my master wanted. I told her I was on my own but I present myself as teh servant of you, Sir Jacen and Sir Tristan, and here what she told me. Let me remember the exact words.

_'Marteau, Marteau...'_ she told me with a pensive look. _'Ah yes.  I did not realise Laurent had an heir before Rilna died.'_ 

_'But you, I think, are more interesting.  Do you know what...?  Of course not.  Well, nameless servant of Marteau, don't let the leyshar take you!'_ she winks at me and then turns back to the others with whom she was talking and continues listening to their stories."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 18, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "He seems a good lad.  Marie likes to watch men fighting with swords, so there's that too," Belinda laughs.
> 
> "And what do you do when you're not mentoring the young men in the ways of love, Tristan," Sabine asks the big Musketeer.




"Mentor them in the way of the sword" says Tristan with a small laugh. "But Jacen always finds some other chore when it's time to spare with me. Oh but the life of a Musketeer is dull. Running here and there, fighting this threat to the King. And since I am also one of His Majesty's Knights I tend to be on duty quite a bit. That is why this opportunity was so welcome. A chance to relax with good food, excellent wine, and beautiful women." says Tristan with a small bow each to Sabine, Adrienne, Belinda, and Katrine.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "As I told you, all I have found is general, but here what I have found..." tells Hyacinthe. After  afew minutes, he has resumed all his finding, which represent that:
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> ...



“Well, you have been busy, very busy indeed, well done Hyacinthe,” Gabriel remarks. “I’ve met about half the ladies on your list thus far and a few of the gentlemen, but your information certainly gives me some additional insight, well done indeed.”

“Well, Mlle X’s reaction to my name isn’t surprising, considering Laurent is my uncle ... so there would be no heir for her to know about. Her comment about the ‘leyshar’ though is puzzling, as I don’t know what it refers to,” he admits. “So my task for you, my faithful and resourceful servant, is to find out what ‘leyshar’ refers to, and since you’ve done such a fine job gathering information about the party guests, perhaps you might find out something about the family that’s holding the gala, since you can’t seem to take your ease when given the chance,” Gabriel chuckles good-naturedly.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 18, 2007)

"Sir, it is no job to talk with people. I think you have been doing it too." replies Hyacinthe. "I'll try to find more about the Dullirand. There staff must know more about it. For the leyshar, I'll try to see if I can find something. And for Mlle X, I would ask my master to stay cautious with her. I'm not sure something good can come out from such a beautiful and mysterious woman. I'll leave you and won't take more of your time for the moment." Hyacinthe bow and leave his master. He will returns to the quarter servant and will try to learn more about the host of this events. He will try to put a word or two on the leyshar, not sure himself what Mlle X was refering at all.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2007)

“Don’t worry Hyacinthe, I’ll be mindful of your suspicions when I’m around Mlle X,” Gabriel chuckles, as his servant heads off to search for more information.

*Once Hyacinthe has gone, Gabriel searches for the beautiful young lady in a daring low-cut dress that he spied earlier.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]The one from this group. I assume it’s _Anne Debreuil_ from Hyacinthe’s information.

_*Just past that, a pretty smiling girl and a beautiful young lady in a daring low-cut dress that shows off her ample cleavage laugh and flirt with a loud young dandy and a polite and smiling fellow.*_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Obviously his colours were slowly coming closer to Marie's )
> 
> "Oh, I totally forgot about that!" Marie exclaims excitedly, "I love gardens!  Here, can I show you around our garden while we're here?  We have a gardener, but I like to plan horticulture sometimes, and I do the gardening for a lot of the flowers myself."




Jacen nods. "Sure. That sounds nice."

Gardening, in and of itself, wasn't terribly fascinating to him...but he did like the visual design aspect of it...and being in the garden with Marie meant -not- being in the great hall that made him feel small, and under the constant pressure to be genteel and say and do the right things. Marie he felt more natural around...which was nice, even if she was a little twittery.

He follows Marie into the garden proper... (assuming that's where she goes )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Mentor them in the way of the sword" says Tristan with a small laugh. "But Jacen always finds some other chore when it's time to spare with me. Oh but the life of a Musketeer is dull. Running here and there, fighting this threat to the King. And since I am also one of His Majesty's Knights I tend to be on duty quite a bit. That is why this opportunity was so welcome. A chance to relax with good food, excellent wine, and beautiful women." says Tristan with a small bow each to Sabine, Adrienne, Belinda, and Katrine.



"I don't know, I would think fighting a threat to the king would be dangerous, not boring," Sabine opines.

"For some men, perhaps the constant peril reaches the point where it becomes blase," Eric suggests.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen nods. "Sure. That sounds nice."
> 
> Gardening, in and of itself, wasn't terribly fascinating to him...but he did like the visual design aspect of it...and being in the garden with Marie meant -not- being in the great hall that made him feel small, and under the constant pressure to be genteel and say and do the right things. Marie he felt more natural around...which was nice, even if she was a little twittery.
> 
> He follows Marie into the garden proper... (assuming that's where she goes )



 *Marie leads Jacen into the garden, showing off some of the arrangements of flowers.  Of course, beautiful though they are, they can't compare to the grand gardens back at the Royal Palace.  In the central section of the gardens, however, there is a small open area encircled by beautiful flowers.  In the very centre of the open area grows a deep violet flower of incredible, nigh inestimable beauty.  It almost glows in the moonlight.*

*Marie brings Jacen over to where the flower blooms.*

"Jacen, this flower is the Midnight Jacinth I was talking about before.  Do you like it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Don’t worry Hyacinthe, I’ll be mindful of your suspicions when I’m around Mlle X,” Gabriel chuckles, as his servant heads off to search for more information.
> 
> *Once Hyacinthe has gone, Gabriel searches for the beautiful young lady in a daring low-cut dress that he spied earlier.*
> 
> ...



 *Gabriel finds the young noblewoman he is looking for grabbing another glass of wine.  She turns to appraise him as he approaches her.*

"And you're the third Musketeer, is that right?  Gabriel?" she asks, "I'm reminded of the story where a girl finds three chairs, and one is too big, and one is too small, but the third one is just right," she winks, "My name is Anne.  Nice to meet you."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Marie leads Jacen into the garden, showing off some of the arrangements of flowers.  Of course, beautiful though they are, they can't compare to the grand gardens back at the Royal Palace.  In the central section of the gardens, however, there is a small open area encircled by beautiful flowers.  In the very centre of the open area grows a deep violet flower of incredible, nigh inestimable beauty.  It almost glows in the moonlight.*
> 
> *Marie brings Jacen over to where the flower blooms.*
> 
> "Jacen, this flower is the Midnight Jacinth I was talking about before.  Do you like it?"




"It's beautiful," he answers honestly, looking at the flower closely, but careful not to touch it. "Why does it bloom at night though? And...didn't you say it was an omen or something?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Gabriel finds the young noblewoman he is looking for grabbing another glass of wine.  She turns to appraise him as he approaches her.*
> 
> "And you're the third Musketeer, is that right?  Gabriel?" she asks, "I'm reminded of the story where a girl finds three chairs, and one is too big, and one is too small, but the third one is just right," she winks, "My name is Anne.  Nice to meet you."



“A pleasure to meet you, Anne,” Gabriel replies with a grin, bringing her hand to his lips, palm up, up for a kiss, “And you are correct on both counts, I am Gabriel, fellow Musketeer to Tristan and Jacen. Ah yes, I recall that story, and you are welcome to sit on my lap anytime you’d like, my lady,” he adds with a wink of his own, “Especially while wearing such a splendidly daring dress, which shows your beauty so wonderfully well.”


----------



## Fenris (Dec 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't know, I would think fighting a threat to the king would be dangerous, not boring," Sabine opines.
> 
> "For some men, perhaps the constant peril reaches the point where it becomes blase," Eric suggests.





"Well I said dull, not boring. There are those moments of danger yes. But they are interspersed with bouts of guard duty and escort service. This mission we are on now is at the least a change of pace, and has let us see some of the country, and may yet be fruitfull thanks to Tommy. But as Eric has suggested some men  to come to find danger commonplace and forget it's hazards. But as I tell Jacen everyday, 'you never know when you will catch a belly full of steel'. And indeed it is true. There have been several times where my companions and I have been on death's door. I am keenly aware of the danger we are in, but happily serve my sovereign with my life. Still, I try to live each day to the fullest, enjoying wine, food and love as I can, because I don't know if I will be able to tomorrow." Tristan raises his glass to the group "à votre santé" and drains the glass. 

"And in that spirit, Mademoiselle Sabine, may I have the pleasure of the next dance with you" ask Tristan with a bow.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

(ping?)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2008)

(wow...doubleping... Rystil, I know yer online, are we waiting for anything in particular here?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "It's beautiful," he answers honestly, looking at the flower closely, but careful not to touch it. "Why does it bloom at night though? And...didn't you say it was an omen or something?"



 (OOC: Basically, I had another thread I really really needed to update first if I updated any adventure (since there's like 50 people waiting on it), but I never had time to finish that over break because it was long, so that's why I took so long )

"Nobody knows exactly why...some say that the blossom absorbs the moonlight.  But yes, it has bloomed early this year, and it is usually extremely precise in its yearly cycle, ready just in time for the Lunar Festival.  That means it will have wilted if we wait for that festival...so I think it must have been an omen about tonight, that something important is going to happen.  Jacen..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “A pleasure to meet you, Anne,” Gabriel replies with a grin, bringing her hand to his lips, palm up, up for a kiss, “And you are correct on both counts, I am Gabriel, fellow Musketeer to Tristan and Jacen. Ah yes, I recall that story, and you are welcome to sit on my lap anytime you’d like, my lady,” he adds with a wink of his own, “Especially while wearing such a splendidly daring dress, which shows your beauty so wonderfully well.”



"The pleasure, my lord, is all mine," Anne replies, "Of course, I seem to remember that the little girl from the story broke the 'just right' chair because it wasn't chair enough to handle her.  We wouldn't want that, would we?  How about you--are you chair enough?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Well I said dull, not boring. There are those moments of danger yes. But they are interspersed with bouts of guard duty and escort service. This mission we are on now is at the least a change of pace, and has let us see some of the country, and may yet be fruitfull thanks to Tommy. But as Eric has suggested some men  to come to find danger commonplace and forget it's hazards. But as I tell Jacen everyday, 'you never know when you will catch a belly full of steel'. And indeed it is true. There have been several times where my companions and I have been on death's door. I am keenly aware of the danger we are in, but happily serve my sovereign with my life. Still, I try to live each day to the fullest, enjoying wine, food and love as I can, because I don't know if I will be able to tomorrow." Tristan raises his glass to the group "à votre santé" and drains the glass.
> 
> "And in that spirit, Mademoiselle Sabine, may I have the pleasure of the next dance with you" ask Tristan with a bow.



"Well said.  Only a fool would lose his focus to blinf pride when his life is on the line," Eric agrees.

"The next dance...I think I have promised that one already.  But you can have the one just after that my lord Tristan," Sabine replies with a smile, "From what you say, it may be my last chance after all!"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 15, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well said.  Only a fool would lose his focus to blinf pride when his life is on the line," Eric agrees.
> 
> "The next dance...I think I have promised that one already.  But you can have the one just after that my lord Tristan," Sabine replies with a smile, "From what you say, it may be my last chance after all!"




Tristan bows to Eric in acknowledgement of the compliment.

He bows to Sabine as well. "Wonderful. The dance shall be made the better by the anticipation. I dearly hope it will not be your last chance, but I am honored to have the chance while I am able."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 15, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The pleasure, my lord, is all mine," Anne replies, "Of course, I seem to remember that the little girl from the story broke the 'just right' chair because it wasn't chair enough to handle her.  We wouldn't want that, would we?  How about you--are you chair enough?"



“She did, didn’t she. Well, I’ve not heard any complaints to date, my lady, so I believe I’m ‘chair enough’ for anything you might wish,” Gabriel replies with a chuckle, “Though the prospect of being driven beyond my physical limits by a beautiful young lady, such as yourself, certainly sets my mind to wondering what delightful events might leave me in such a state.”


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Basically, I had another thread I really really needed to update first if I updated any adventure (since there's like 50 people waiting on it), but I never had time to finish that over break because it was long, so that's why I took so long )
> 
> "Nobody knows exactly why...some say that the blossom absorbs the moonlight.  But yes, it has bloomed early this year, and it is usually extremely precise in its yearly cycle, ready just in time for the Lunar Festival.  That means it will have wilted if we wait for that festival...so I think it must have been an omen about tonight, that something important is going to happen.  Jacen..."




Jacen allows himself to just barely brush a petal with his fingertip, then smiles.

"Maybe something important already has."

He shrugs.

"I've never been much for omens or foretellings...but it is for certain a very pretty flower. It reminds me a little of you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 16, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan bows to Eric in acknowledgement of the compliment.
> 
> He bows to Sabine as well. "Wonderful. The dance shall be made the better by the anticipation. I dearly hope it will not be your last chance, but I am honored to have the chance while I am able."



"Then it shall be splendid to give you the honour," Sabine replies, then she glances around, "Hmm, have you seen my little sister?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 16, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “She did, didn’t she. Well, I’ve not heard any complaints to date, my lady, so I believe I’m ‘chair enough’ for anything you might wish,” Gabriel replies with a chuckle, “Though the prospect of being driven beyond my physical limits by a beautiful young lady, such as yourself, certainly sets my mind to wondering what delightful events might leave me in such a state.”



"Oh dear, Monsieur!  I can only blush to imagine what you might be thinking!  I assure you, I am not that kind of girl.  I like to get to know a man first, you know, as is proper.  Is this not for the best, Monsieur Gabriel?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 16, 2008)

> "Maybe something important already has."




"Perhaps..." Marie seems lost in thought for a moment, "Well in that case, I must tell you, Jacen, that this year, the Midnight Jacinth shall wilt before the Lunar Festival...and...so..."

*She gently reaches down to touch the flower's base, and the jacinth seems to remain in her hand as if by its own accord, without her even plucking it.  She presents it to Jacen.*

"Won't you take this, Jacen?  The Midnight Jacinth is meant to be shared...I must do so before it is too late, don't you think?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Then it shall be splendid to give you the honour," Sabine replies, then she glances around, "Hmm, have you seen my little sister?"




"I do not, but I believe Belinda knows where both Marie and Jacen are, do you not my dear?" ask Tristan


----------



## unleashed (Jan 16, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh dear, Monsieur!  I can only blush to imagine what you might be thinking!  I assure you, I am not that kind of girl.  I like to get to know a man first, you know, as is proper.  Is this not for the best, Monsieur Gabriel?"



“Of course that is for the best, lovely Anne, and I would surely like to get to know you better, in a manner befitting a beautiful lady such as yourself, though I fear that my wishes are secondary to those of the King,” Gabriel smiles. “As for the words which seem to have set you all aflutter, they were simply playful musings on where our conversation seemed to have had taken us ... I hope I didn’t offend,” he adds with a mischievous wink.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Perhaps..." Marie seems lost in thought for a moment, "Well in that case, I must tell you, Jacen, that this year, the Midnight Jacinth shall wilt before the Lunar Festival...and...so..."
> 
> *She gently reaches down to touch the flower's base, and the jacinth seems to remain in her hand as if by its own accord, without her even plucking it.  She presents it to Jacen.*
> 
> "Won't you take this, Jacen?  The Midnight Jacinth is meant to be shared...I must do so before it is too late, don't you think?"




Touched by the gesture, Jacen accepts the flower.

"I...don't know what to say. Thank you. I wish I had more to offer in return than just an invitation to the capital."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 16, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I do not, but I believe Belinda knows where both Marie and Jacen are, do you not my dear?" ask Tristan



"Yes I do, but I'm not telling!" Belinda smiles mischievously.

"Ah yes, that line again.  Well, as long as she's OK.  Hmm...she might miss the second dance section though.  And she was supposed to bring me something from upstairs during the break.  Oh, by Lunisiel's name, I'm sure she forgot.  And it wouldn't be proper for me to leave, or else we would have no de facto hostess for a time...Ah well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 16, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Of course that is for the best, lovely Anne, and I would surely like to get to know you better, in a manner befitting a beautiful lady such as yourself, though I fear that my wishes are secondary to those of the King,” Gabriel smiles. “As for the words which seem to have set you all aflutter, they were simply playful musings on where our conversation seemed to have had taken us ... I hope I didn’t offend,” he adds with a mischievous wink.



"What, are you saying the King wants to get to know me better too?  Monsieur, after the time of the Red Emperor, we no longer have a right of the first night, may the angels have mercy!" she laughs, "You know, in the stories, the valiant knight would show his valour and good will towards a lady by defending her honour.  I wonder, is that something a Musketeer does too?" she asks innocently.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Touched by the gesture, Jacen accepts the flower.
> 
> "I...don't know what to say. Thank you. I wish I had more to offer in return than just an invitation to the capital."



"You already have..." Marie casts her eyes down slightly, perhaps to hide a blush, "And besides, you showed me those sword techniques.  That was amazing too--and like big brother said, it could get you in a lot of trouble to teach that to a lady...right?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2008)

"Looks like it could get us both into trouble," Jacen admits, giving a the flower a gentle twirl around its stem.

"It makes me wonder how many skilled Musketeers the land's never knew it had...wasting away untrained, unfound. All because..." he pauses. Frowns. Looks at Marie.

"Why IS there such a strong custom against women and swords? Has anyone ever explained it?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 17, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "What, are you saying the King wants to get to know me better too?  Monsieur, after the time of the Red Emperor, we no longer have a right of the first night, may the angels have mercy!" she laughs, "You know, in the stories, the valiant knight would show his valour and good will towards a lady by defending her honour.  I wonder, is that something a Musketeer does too?" she asks innocently.



“Not at all, though I feel he would certainly be missing out if he didn’t,” Gabriel laughs, “I’m sure you know though, that I simply meant my duty as a Musketeer might limit my time on such endeavours ... as pleasant as they may be. As for acting the valiant knight, well I don’t know about all Musketeers, lovely Anne, but I for one am always ready to defend a lady’s honour.”

[SBLOCK=OOC]Hmm, I wonder what trouble Gabriel’s gallant outlook is going to get him into this time. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 17, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Looks like it could get us both into trouble," Jacen admits, giving a the flower a gentle twirl around its stem.
> 
> "It makes me wonder how many skilled Musketeers the land's never knew it had...wasting away untrained, unfound. All because..." he pauses. Frowns. Looks at Marie.
> 
> "Why IS there such a strong custom against women and swords? Has anyone ever explained it?"



"Well, they say that women and swords just...isn't natural.  Men were made by the angels with big muscles and arms that could wield swords with might and power.  Women were made with bodies built by the angels for care and nurturing of new life.  So they say that to work against these things is to spit in the face of the angels, to defy the way they made us, the wondrous gifts that each person has received.  No man has received the gift to make a new life--to most men, a woman fighting with a sword would be as much a monstrosity as a man having a baby, a sign of demonic influence...But you don't think that way, do you Jacen?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 17, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Not at all, though I feel he would certainly be missing out if he didn’t,” Gabriel laughs, “I’m sure you know though, that I simply meant my duty as a Musketeer might limit my time on such endeavours ... as pleasant as they may be. As for acting the valiant knight, well I don’t know about all Musketeers, lovely Anne, but I for one am always ready to defend a lady’s honour.”
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Hmm, I wonder what trouble Gabriel’s gallant outlook is going to get him into this time. [/SBLOCK]



"If a man dishonoured and mishandled a Lady, then, what would a Musketeer do?" Anne wonders.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, they say that women and swords just...isn't natural.  Men were made by the angels with big muscles and arms that could wield swords with might and power.  Women were made with bodies built by the angels for care and nurturing of new life.  So they say that to work against these things is to spit in the face of the angels, to defy the way they made us, the wondrous gifts that each person has received.  No man has received the gift to make a new life--to most men, a woman fighting with a sword would be as much a monstrosity as a man having a baby, a sign of demonic influence...But you don't think that way, do you Jacen?"




"No," Jacen answers. "If you ask me, everyone was made uniquely. Some men have big muscles, but others are smaller. And a woman's life can't be just about having children. Women have their own wants and dreams for themselves."

He shrugs, a little embarrassed at his own proselytizing. "I guess I'm in no position to know what's in a woman's heart. It just seems unfair to me. If you have conviction and drive to be something or do something...that too is a gift from the angels."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 17, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "No," Jacen answers. "If you ask me, everyone was made uniquely. Some men have big muscles, but others are smaller. And a woman's life can't be just about having children. Women have their own wants and dreams for themselves."
> 
> He shrugs, a little embarrassed at his own proselytizing. "I guess I'm in no position to know what's in a woman's heart. It just seems unfair to me. If you have conviction and drive to be something or do something...that too is a gift from the angels."



"As the friars teach us, not all urges come from the angels Jacen.  The wicked ones come from the demons..." Marie bows her head, "I don't want to be wicked!  But...most men would say that this is what my fascination is.  As filthy as those deviants who are attracted to animals or dead bodies.  But not you, Jacen.  That's one of the reasons why I like you," Marie smiles.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 17, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes I do, but I'm not telling!" Belinda smiles mischievously.
> 
> "Ah yes, that line again.  Well, as long as she's OK.  Hmm...she might miss the second dance section though.  And she was supposed to bring me something from upstairs during the break.  Oh, by Lunisiel's name, I'm sure she forgot.  And it wouldn't be proper for me to leave, or else we would have no de facto hostess for a time...Ah well."




"Well then, let me help set you mind as ease Sabine, _we_ shall find Marie for you to fulfill her duty, won't we Belinda?"  smiles Tristan as he offers a enormous hand out to Belinda.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 17, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Well then, let me help set you mind as ease Sabine, _we_ shall find Marie for you to fulfill her duty, won't we Belinda?"  smiles Tristan as he offers a enormous hand out to Belinda.



 *Belinda shakes her finger*

"Nuh uh uh.  My lips are sealed.  I can keep a secret, you know?"

"Wait, do you know where the thing you need is?"

"Oh sure.  It should be in her rooms--probably just in the sitting room outside her bedroom."

"Well, why don't we just go get it instead of disturbing Marie, eh Tristan?" Belinda offers.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 17, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Belinda shakes her finger*
> 
> "Nuh uh uh.  My lips are sealed.  Do you know where it is though?"
> 
> ...




"That may be more dignified than throwing you over my shoulder as we go find Marie" replies Tristan with a mischievous smile and offers his arm to Belinda.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 17, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "That may be more dignified than throwing you over my shoulder as we go find Marie" replies Tristan with a mischievous smile and offers his arm to Belinda.



"I still would never have told," Belinda disputes.

"Ha!  You'd never be able to tell you were such a gossip Belinda," Sabine teases.

"Well, it can't become gossip if you mess it up!" Belinda feigns being miffed, "Let's go!...Wait a minute.  What are we looking for?"

"Sis...Lara's brooch.  You know it, yes?"

"Oh, absolutely!" Belinda nods, "Let's go!"

*Tristan and Belinda head upstairs to Marie's chambers.  But when they get there, all the doors inside are oddly ajar.*

"Well, that's weird.  Let me see if I can find the brooch."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 17, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I still would never have told," Belinda disputes.
> 
> "Ha!  You'd never be able to tell you were such a gossip Belinda," Sabine teases.
> 
> ...





Weird things were usually weird for a reason. Tristan looks at the open doors and then at Belinda's reaction. Trying to not alarm her, he steps in front of her as she enters the room, making a show of holding the door open for her. But his eyes scan the room. "Are the door supposed to be open Belinda?" asks Tristan.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 17, 2008)

"Mais non.  Marie must have been careless and left them open," Belinda offers, as she glances around for the brooch.

*Tristan doesn't see anything terribly out of place in the sitting room.  The open doors lead to a variety of rooms, including a bathroom and a bedroom.*


----------



## Fenris (Jan 17, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Mais non.  Marie must have been careless and left them open," Belinda offers, as she glances around for the brooch.
> 
> *Tristan doesn't see anything terribly out of place in the sitting room.  The open doors lead to a variety of rooms, including a bathroom and a bedroom.*





"Of course." replies Tristan. He relaxes a bit but keeps Belinda in sight.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 17, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Of course." replies Tristan. He relaxes a bit but keeps Belinda in sight.



"Ah, there it is!" Belinda sees the brooch on a desk and heads over to grab it, "So careless, that Marie!  And her servants should have been on top of that.  Ah well, it isn't so bad.  Now we have it.  We should head back to Sabine."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 17, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "If a man dishonoured and mishandled a Lady, then, what would a Musketeer do?" Anne wonders.



“Well, I would challenge him to a duel of course, where I would endeavour to drub him soundly before making him apologise to the lady for his transgressions,” Gabriel replies solemnly, a hint of his darker side coming to the surface as he continues, “As for his fate after the apology ... well that would depend on whether his contrition was sincere or not.” Taking a sip of wine as he regains his composure, he adds with an apologetic smile, “My pardon lovely Anne, this is not the place for such dire thoughts and pronouncements, after all it’s supposed to be a party. Perhaps we should restrict ourselves to more cheerful topics, well, unless these questions have a purpose beyond mere curiosity...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, I would challenge him to a duel of course, where I would endeavour to drub him soundly before making him apologise to the lady for his transgressions,” Gabriel replies solemnly, a hint of his darker side coming to the surface as he continues, “As for his fate after the apology ... well that would depend on whether his contrition was sincere or not.” Taking a sip of wine as he regains his composure, he adds with an apologetic smile, “My pardon lovely Anne, this is not the place for such dire thoughts and pronouncements, after all it’s supposed to be a party. Perhaps we should restrict ourselves to more cheerful topics, well, unless these questions have a purpose beyond mere curiosity...”



"Well...there's a man here, a brute of the man, who gra...wait, this is a party...I wouldn't want to ruin the party for this and all, you know, but?...oh, but he was insulting me because my father is just a minor baronet, calling me a witch and a prettied-up whore.  Then he started...touching me.  That beast! I...But...I wouldn't want to cause any trouble...Do you think a duel would be okay?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 20, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, there it is!" Belinda sees the brooch on a desk and heads over to grab it, "So careless, that Marie!  And her servants should have been on top of that.  Ah well, it isn't so bad.  Now we have it.  We should head back to Sabine."




"Should we close the doors behind us, or are you leaving them open for Maries clandestine return?" asks Tristan with a conspiratorial wink to Belinda, and extending his arm to her again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2008)

"Hmm, she won't be going back here next, I think.  Well I guess we can cover for the servants and close the doors." 

*Belinda heads towards the bathroom door to close it, and as she does, Tristan thinks he might have heard a quiet sound coming from one of the rooms on the other side, the bedroom or the small personal dining room, though it might just be nothing.*


----------



## Fenris (Jan 20, 2008)

Being the helpful Musketeer that he is, Tristan heads over to the other side to close the bedroom and personal dining room doors, though he does approach them quietly and with an open ear.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Being the helpful Musketeer that he is, Tristan heads over to the other side to close the bedroom and personal dining room doors, though he does approach them quietly and with an open ear.



 *Both of the rooms at least appear to be empty as he moves to close the doors, but there might have been another slight sound coming from somewhere off to the side in the bedroom.  Then again, maybe not.  The bed is still made in the bedroom, a pretty pink silken thing with a flower motif carved into the dark wooden bedframe, but some of the drawers and closets are haphazardly open as if someone had rummaging through them.*


----------



## Fenris (Jan 20, 2008)

*Once is an accident, 
Twice is a coincidence, 
Three times makes it true.

Tristan had been willing to dismiss the open doors, and even the faint sound, he wasn't sure he heard, but the open drawers, well Marie didn't seemt o be the kind of girl to be slovenly, or is she were the bed wouldn't be made while the drawers were askimbo.

Tristan glances back at Belinda to see that she is still there, then carefully heads into the room to get a better view of the side where the noise had been coming from.*


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "As the friars teach us, not all urges come from the angels Jacen.  The wicked ones come from the demons..." Marie bows her head, "I don't want to be wicked!  But...most men would say that this is what my fascination is.  As filthy as those deviants who are attracted to animals or dead bodies.  But not you, Jacen.  That's one of the reasons why I like you," Marie smiles.




Jacen returns the smile, then looks up a little, at the stars just over the edge of the garden's silhouette. "No, I don't think it's wicked. I believe that women can be gifted...talented...with swords. There may be more than one source of urges...but there's only one place that true talent comes from, and it's no sin to use what one is given."

He looks back at Marie.

"Or to want to."

Abruptly he realizes what he's almost saying, and what the possible consequences are.  "But...you have to...I mean...I guess what I'm saying is that...you have a lot to lose. You, your family... Just because it's not -wrong- to want to, doesn't mean anyone else will understand. You have to be careful...and make the choice you know you can live with the consequences of."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> *Once is an accident,
> Twice is a coincidence,
> Three times makes it true.
> 
> ...



 *Tristan moves into the room, past the armoire and the exit to the balcony towards the area of the room where he thought he heard the sound.  As he is searching, however, there is a sudden rush of motion, as a figure hiding in one of the room's walk-in closets bursts out and into the room proper.  The man is wearing a poofy bright crimson red outfit, with a silly feathered hat.  His face is covered with a theatrical laughing mask with an enormous nose.*

"Oho!  It seems I have been discovered.  Villain, face my blade, but first,"  he tosses a small plate with a dark breaded biscuit, perhaps pumpernickel, like a discus, for Tristan to catch, "Have thou some bread!  Taste thou the bittersweet delicious taste of justice, for I am," he dramatically sweeps his cape and speaks with an incredibly hammy overacted sense of drama, "_*THE CRIMSON PUMPERNICKEL!"*_

"Uhhh, did you just come out of the closet?" Belinda fails to stifle a laugh, "I ask not just because of the, well, you know, but your wardrobe..."

"Still thy tongue, and cease thy slanderous implications!  The *Crimson Pumpernickel* causes ladies across the land to swoon on his knee and sigh at his handsome and romantic charm!  But yet, thy paltry beauty fails to shine even a tiny candle to the light that is the beautiful Marie.  I, the *Crimson Pumpernickel* have searched for the lady anon, but lo and curses, for a foul villain has blocked my egress!  Draw thy blade, varlet, and face me like a man, rather than the ogre you seem to be!"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 20, 2008)

Tristan starts laughing uproariously at Belindas inuendo. Tristan looks at the biscuit before tossing it back. "Your biscuit isn't red my friend, and if women swoon at your knee why do you need a mask?

Listen kid, put the blade down before you hurt yourself. I know Marie is a charming young lady, but I doubt that a cross-dressing lunatic who breaks into her room would inspire the flames of love in her. Now put your blade away before I take it away. And don't speak to the lady in that way again, or I you will find out what kind of orge I can be. Now be a good little Pumpernickel and put away your blade" says Tristan still smiling.

OOC: Boy, I bet you couldn't wait to spring this guy on me


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan starts laughing uproariously at Belindas inuendo. Tristan looks at the biscuit before tossing it back. "Your biscuit isn't red my friend, and if women swoon at your knee why do you need a mask?
> 
> Listen kid, put the blade down before you hurt yourself. I know Marie is a charming young lady, but I doubt that a cross-dressing lunatic who breaks into her room would inspire the flames of love in her. Now put your blade away before I take it away. And don't speak to the lady in that way again, or I you will find out what kind of orge I can be. Now be a good little Pumpernickel and put away your blade" says Tristan still smiling.
> 
> OOC: Boy, I bet you couldn't wait to spring this guy on me



 (OOC: Well Tristan is remarkably non-curious for a PC, though about normally so for a regular not-curiosity-killing-the-cat-prone person  )

"Blast thy impertinent nature and thy barbed serpent's tongue, foul ogre!  The *Crimson Pumpernickel* will not, can not, shall not be cowed by the petty threats of the cruel and sneering villain, no matter how huge and hideous he may be, or how rude, cruel, and grating be the braying of his comrade!"

*The Crimson Pumpernickel reaches down to his hip, where sits an elaborate sheath, polished fervently and decorated with etchings of bread.  The sheath is incredibly long, though not wide enough for a greatsword--it likely houses a blade of bastard sword length or longer....and yet...the sword he pulls out can barely be considered a short sword.  It's more like a really long dagger or something.* 

*Belinda starts laughing again.*

"I...I..." she tries to talk and keep a straight face but doesn't do a good job, "I would say something, but...I...think that speaks for itself!"

"Dost thou _dare_ to insult Corbinec, the LEGENDARY blade of the *Crimson Pumpernickel*?!  Villain, I should not need explain myself to the likes of you, but yet, thou shouldst know that a blade too long must needs put a swordsman of the finest and most refined movements off-balance, and the mighty slash or thrust of the great and LEGENDARY Corbinec is enough to fell most two-bit villains anon in but a single stroke."

"So what you're saying is that it's not the size that matters, but the motion of the ocean?"

"Exactly!  Now you under...hey, _wait a second_!  Ha, I almost fell for your devious trick, but know this villain--it will be a cold day in winter before you can pull one over on the *Crimson Pumpernickel*!  Now draw!  If I cannot have the fair Marie, then at the least, I shall rest tonight a contented hero having felled and vanquished the foul ogre and stilled the tongue of his talking ass sidekick!" he brandishes his sword menacingly pointed forward, then thinks better of it and changes to several different menacing stances before settling on his favourite.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen returns the smile, then looks up a little, at the stars just over the edge of the garden's silhouette. "No, I don't think it's wicked. I believe that women can be gifted...talented...with swords. There may be more than one source of urges...but there's only one place that true talent comes from, and it's no sin to use what one is given."
> 
> He looks back at Marie.
> 
> ...



"Jacen....thank you.  For taking the time not just to hear my words but to think of me and put yourself in my perspective...I think, it's not just me.  It would be a shame to my entire family.  I'm not really worried about myself, but then...my older sister would never get a good husband, maybe she'd wind up with an abusive drunkard who beat her every night.  And then my brothers and parents would be hurt too.  I...what kind of selfish heartless bitch would I be if I could ignore that?  I think for me, my way is to be the girl who is always just a bit more excited at swordfights and tournaments, my greatest excitement vicariously when a knight tosses me a rose to dedicate his fight to me..." she blushes slightly, "Do you think I'm a coward?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2008)

Jacen shakes his head.

"Not at all. You're making a hard choice, choosing the good of many over your own desires. That's not the work of a coward. It's what heroes do. You have the heart of a Musketeer, lady...sword or no sword."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen shakes his head.
> 
> "Not at all. You're making a hard choice, choosing the good of many over your own desires. That's not the work of a coward. It's what heroes do. You have the heart of a Musketeer, lady...sword or no sword."



 *Marie blushes even more.*

"Jacen, I...Thank you," she squeezes his hand and is simply silent for a short while.  Afterwards, she adds, "So can you show me one more move that's really awesome before we go back?  Like do you have something like that crazy technique that Jean used?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 20, 2008)

Tristan laughs with Belinda at her jests. As the Pumpernickle insults her though his laughing stops a bit.

"Now listen lad, I warned you not to insult the young lady, and I will not tolerate it. Since you what you lack in common sense you make up in bravado and insist on drawing your meager weapon, it must fall to me to teach you some manners and force you to apologize to the fair Belinda here" says Tristan with a small bow to Belinda.

"Shall he grovel at your feet, beg your forgiveness for his rude behavior or merely bleed for his insults mademoiselle?" Tristan asks Belinda. 

Tristan then pulls aside his coat and from a finely wrought, but very functional scabbard, draws forth _La force des saints_. A beautiful, large and heavy weapon by all accounts, but still looks like a light blade against Tristan's massive hand and frame.

"Well Belinda how does the legendary Corbinec compare to a true weapon? For size doesn't matter, but it sure helps"  adds Tristan with a wink to Belinda who starts giggling again. "But truely then it is the strength of the thrust that counts as well, yes?"  says Tristan sending Belinda into more fits of laughter.

"Come little baguette, if you still wish to fight me you are a fool, but I am ready to harvest the bread, if this is the only way to teach you some manners"  says Tristan taking a relaxed pose.

OOC: I just got the Shrek references too. I tell you Grad School makes you stupid


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan laughs with Belinda at her jests. As the Pumpernickle insults her though his laughing stops a bit.
> 
> "Now listen lad, I warned you not to insult the young lady, and I will not tolerate it. Since you what you lack in common sense you make up in bravado and insist on drawing your meager weapon, it must fall to me to teach you some manners and force you to apologize to the fair Belinda here" says Tristan with a small bow to Belinda.
> 
> ...



 (OOC: I know it makes me stupid!)

"I don't know...I'm just finding it pretty hard to take insults from this guy seriously.  I mean, I've just gotten to thinking--what was he doing in Marie's drawers?  Looking for new pieces for his ensemble?"

"Hee and haw all thou likest, fiend, but forsooth, the dashing and handsome hero shall verily win the day!  The *Crimson Pumpernickel* cannot be slain by the likes of thee, giant!  Thy blade may be large and wicked, but surely thou dost not know the certainty of thy defeat, and herein it lies--for though he may seem overwhelming, the villain of any romance will always lose to the hero, for he bears the fatal flaw.  So ogre, even mighty though thou mayst be in arms, thy weakness is apparent--for all ogres must be dim-witted and simpleminded brutes, and what is more, thy overconfidence shall be thy downfall!"

(OOC: Initiative--

CP 17
Tristan 14)

"Ha!  Croisant Cross!"

*The Scarlet Pumpernickel brings Corbinec around in a slow-moving, utterly amateur slash sideways, but then at the last moment before Tristan can easily deflect the attack, his foot slips on the biscuit Tristan dropped on the ground and brings his blade coming down in a direction that Tristan didn't expect, and the Crimson Pumpernickel couldn't have expected either.  The blade actually makes a reasonable cut too, it's a nasty sting for such a tiny little thing.  Afterwards, the Crimson Pumpernickel regains his balance and makes a slight bow.* 

"Le Voila!  The Croisant Cross, perfectly executed!  How canst thou hope to match such perfection, beast, such brilliance and beauty in the prime of youth?"

(OOC: Tristan's turn)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 20, 2008)

"You're blade is a sharp as your tongue my friend, and about as effective" replies Tristan who brings the flat of his blade is a quick arc to the Scarlet Punpernickles legs. Knocking him to  the ground, and then landing a half-hearted attempt at hitting him with the flat of his blade.

[sblock=OOC]
Trip attempt
Tristan trips the SP R1 (1d20+9=28) 

Tistan Str Check for Trip (1d20+9=27) 

Tristna attacks the prone SP with non-lethal damage (1d20+9=13, 1d8+6=9) 


In light of the rolls I will assume it worked [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Marie blushes even more.*
> 
> "Jacen, I...Thank you," she squeezes his hand and is simply silent for a short while.  Afterwards, she adds, "So can you show me one more move that's really awesome before we go back?  Like do you have something like that crazy technique that Jean used?"




Jacen grins abashedly.

"Nothing as fancy," he admits. "I've been training to achieve precision more than that kind of raw, blinding speed. Um...maybe..."

Jacen looks around for something he might demonstrate his control of the blade with...

(OOC - Basically, I figure the 'precise strike' class feature suggests a high degree of blade control and accuracy...and being able to use it under pressure and on a moving, defending target. Based on that, d'ya think he could do something cool with it besides extra damage? And if so...suggestions are welcome, though I have some ideas of my own. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "You're blade is a sharp as your tongue my friend, and about as effective" replies Tristan who brings the flat of his blade is a quick arc to the Scarlet Punpernickles legs. Knocking him to  the ground, and then landing a half-hearted attempt at hitting him with the flat of his blade.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Trip attempt
> ...



 (OOC: Yeah, I didn't even roll--those auto-trip, though the follow-up misses)

*Tristan bowls the Crimson Pumpernickel onto the ground like a sack of flour or some other bread-related thing that falls over easily, but the crafty fellow twists and rolls (probably a pumpernickel roll I guess) out of the way.  Staring up at Tristan, the Pumpernickel gloats:*

"Aha!  Now _I_ have the advantage.  For _you_...are upside-down!  Thou shalt fall to thy stooping demented knees to the mighty might of the mighty Rising Dough!" 

*He vaults to his feat, provoking another attack from Tristan which misses again, and then strikes at Tristan harder this time, perhaps because of the momentum of rising.  The attack looks so ridiculous that it is hard not to laugh, but somehow, it actually manages to score another hit.*

(OOC: D'oh, I forgot to list damage last time--total taken is 14)

"So-ho!  Who has the advantage now?  Thou art but foul and tainted yeast on the rise of the *Crimson Pumpernickel*!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen grins abashedly.
> 
> "Nothing as fancy," he admits. "I've been training to achieve precision more than that kind of raw, blinding speed. Um...maybe..."
> 
> ...



 (OOC: I agree--he could probably do something like spin and slash in an arc, ending with a gentle stab that plucks a flower on the point of the blade to give to Marie.  Of course, that isn't necessarily a good idea, depending on what he thinks Marie's reaction to doing that to a flower would be, but feel free to try tricks of precise control)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2008)

Despite than man's foppish appearance he was inflicting damage, which meant he was either very good in order to appear so bad, or merely very lucky, Tristan knew some beginning fencers who could fight over their level because they used unorthodox moves. In any case this comical figure was very much bent on killing him, as the two bleeding wounds told. Tristan shifted his stance a bit to be able to block his attack more and struck again.


[sblock=OOC]

Combat Expertise to shift 3 Bab to AC giving a new AC of 18

Trip attempt 
Tristan R2 Trip attempt (1d20+6=25) 
Damn both trip attacks would be crits if normal attacks!

Tristan Str Check (1d20+9=13) 

If the Str check succeeds:
Attack
Tristan attack (1d20+10=30, 1d8+5=8) 

Tristan Crit Confirm (1d20+10=25) 

Oh I so hope he fails!

If he succeed and tries to counter trip:
Tristan Str check to resist trip (1d20+5=15) 

[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 21, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well...there's a man here, a brute of the man, who gra...wait, this is a party...I wouldn't want to ruin the party for this and all, you know, but?...oh, but he was insulting me because my father is just a minor baronet, calling me a witch and a prettied-up whore.  Then he started...touching me.  That beast! I...But...I wouldn't want to cause any trouble...Do you think a duel would be okay?"



OOC: Somehow I missed this post at least three times.  

“Well, whether it’s okay or not, sweet Anne, I won’t suffer any man to touch a woman against her wishes, so let’s go see if I can’t reclaim your honour from this brute,” Gabriel declares, offering his arm so she may lead him to the man in question.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 21, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Despite than man's foppish appearance he was inflicting damage, which meant he was either very good in order to appear so bad, or merely very lucky, Tristan knew some beginning fencers who could fight over their level because they used unorthodox moves. In any case this comical figure was very much bent on killing him, as the two bleeding wounds told. Tristan shifted his stance a bit to be able to block his attack more and struck again.
> 
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> ...



 (OOC: Yikes!  Spectacular rolls, but sadly, CP rolled natural 18 on his Dex check to oppose the trip )

*As Tristan brings down a near-perfect high blow to knock his foe down and follow up with an instantly lethal strike, the Crimson Pumpernickel, for whatever bloody reason, chooses that moment to realise that the biscuit that had been dropped on the ground earlier was sullying his lady's room.  He bends down to try to find an easy way to pick it up just as Tristan's high attack comes in, causing it to miss by mere inches.*  

"Aha!  Now face my riposte on rye!"

*The merry masked fencer attempts a quick riposte, but Tristan is too clever to fall for it and has his defenses perfected.  The attack fails miserably, like a moldy piece of bread that somehow finds its way onto the dinner table.*

"Curse thee foul villain!  Thou provest unsettlingly resilient, but verily must I remember that no true hero's perils can be easy, or else a hero he would never be!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 21, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Somehow I missed this post at least three times.
> 
> “Well, whether it’s okay or not, sweet Anne, I won’t suffer any man to touch a woman against her wishes, so let’s go see if I can’t reclaim your honour from this brute,” Gabriel declares, offering his arm so she may lead him to the man in question.



"I...don't know if I could bear to face him again...not now.  I can tell you who he is, but please, don't stir up too much of a spectacle and ruin Richard's party, ok?  And if you duel him, could you show him that even the family of a Baronet has honour by using one of my father's swords?  I know where he left it."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 21, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I...don't know if I could bear to face him again...not now.  I can tell you who he is, but please, don't stir up too much of a spectacle and ruin Richard's party, ok?  And if you duel him, could you show him that even the family of a Baronet has honour by using one of my father's swords?  I know where he left it."



“Of course, how insensitive of me,” Gabriel replies with an understanding smile, “I will do as you wish then my lady and confront him alone, if you will but furnish me with his name and a description. And I would be honoured to use one of your father’s swords should it come to a duel, so shall we go retrieve said blade then, and I will see what can be done without disrupting the party too much.” Taking her hand for a moment, he asks, “Do you think you could stand to see him, should he wish to offer a sincere apology for his behaviour?”


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2008)

Tristan disengages and attempts a remise against the Pumpernickle. 

[sblock=OOC]
Still keeping 3 Bab in AC

Tristan attacks (1d20+6=16, 1d8+6=10) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 21, 2008)

Hyacinthe, having left his master, have waited a moment on teh edge of teh party, looking at the whole situation. This whole reception havn't been really is cup of tea. He laways have favored a good game of card and some nice lady for some social event then reception where people talk of nothing. He tried to gather as much information as he could for his masters to occupy himself but he thinks that he could simply go take a nap for now. Later, his masters will need him on teh way back home.

He leaves and return to the servant quater and try to find a place to take a quick nap. He aslo try to make sure someone come and awake him if his master search him or if some interesting event happen, or in one hour.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 21, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan disengages and attempts a remise against the Pumpernickle.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Still keeping 3 Bab in AC
> ...



"Ha!  Baguette Pirouette!" the Crimson Pumpernickel spins and pivots, dodging the attack and making another of his own, but Tristan blocks this one as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 21, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Of course, how insensitive of me,” Gabriel replies with an understanding smile, “I will do as you wish then my lady and confront him alone, if you will but furnish me with his name and a description. And I would be honoured to use one of your father’s swords should it come to a duel, so shall we go retrieve said blade then, and I will see what can be done without disrupting the party too much.” Taking her hand for a moment, he asks, “Do you think you could stand to see him, should he wish to offer a sincere apology for his behaviour?”



"Yes...if he was contrite and ready to offer an apology, I think I could see him then," Anne agrees.  

*She leads him to a cloak room area and retrieves her father's sword, which bears the crest of the Debreuil family.*

"Thank you brave musketeer.  I don't know if you were well-connected enough to guess this already, but the man in question is Meleagant Degorre."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ha!  Baguette Pirouette!" the Crimson Pumpernickel spins and pivots, dodging the attack and making another of his own, but Tristan blocks this one as well.




"You fence well, for a baker." taunts Tristan as he thrusts again, but misses the nimble man.

[sblock=OOC]
So can I use Knights Challenge here? I don't know the mechanics of it to know if I can.

Maintaining the 3 BAB shift to AC

Tristan R4 (1d20+6=12) 

I had such great rolls to start off and now phfltttt!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 21, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "You fence well, for a baker." taunts Tristan as he thrusts again, but misses the nimble man.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> So can I use Knights Challenge here? I don't know the mechanics of it to know if I can.
> ...



 (OOC: Oh shoot--I never told you.  Basically, you wouldn't have used it at the beginning anyway because Tristan didn't respect this guy.  You can use Knight's Challenge against a worthy opponent.  If the opponent is too weak to be worthy, it fails and you lose a little bit of honour.  If you lose the challenge against a worthy opponent, you also lose a some honour.  If you make the challenge and then start fighting someone else without finishing, you lose some honour.  If you make the challenge and win, you gain honour.  If the opponent is also a knight and is a worthy foe for you (that is, if the challenge succeeds on a knight), the knight must accept the challenge or lose honour, and then abides by the same rules as you--this does not apply to non-knights.  If one of your allies interferes with the one-on-one nature of the challenge before one of the challenged opponent's allies interferes, you lose honour (again, if the opponent is a knight, this applies to him too), but if the enemy's allies ahev already interfered, you lose nothing for an ally's interference.  Making the challenge is a move-equivalent action.  It gives you a (+Honour-Courage / 4, rounded up) bonus to Attack Rolls and Damage Rolls against your declared opponent, and the same bonus to Will Saves against any nefarious effects that might prevent you from meeting the challenge. In your case, the bonus is +2.  ) 

"As do thee, for a drooling ogre that fawns over the honour of its own ass."

*But questionably-witty repartee or no, the Pumpernickel just can't seem to get off another lucky hit on Tristan with the Musketeer's defenses up.*

(OOC: Same here for the Pumpernickel--good rolls to start, now bad)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2008)

Tristan swings low to trip the masked fencer, he connects and knocks the man down again. " He then stabs downwards at the prone man "For a man who claims to be able to seduce women, you speak poorly of them. Perhaps you wear the mask to conceal the fact that you are a deformed dwarf? Or perhaps it was only your mother. But what then does that say about your father's taste in women?"

[sblock=OOC]
Keeping the CE up for 3 AC

Tristan R4 Trip Attempt (1d20+6=21)

Tristan Str Check (1d20+9=23)

Tristan follow up attack (1d20+10=22, 1d8+6=9) 

Not great rolls, but hopefully enough! 

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

Jacen spies a flowering bush of a type he doesn't immediately recognize, but is noteable for the simple reason that it has older flowers nestled among newer blooms...the older ones becoming darker and unsightly.

"There," he says, drawing his sword. "The garden is excellently kept, but this bush could use a little pruning, wouldn't you say?"

He pauses only a moment, marking the stale blossoms in his mind's eye...then he steps forward, tilting his wrist and hand this way and that. The blade of his father's sword moves too fast to see more than a blur of moonlight from its flat, making it look as if there were just a few fireflies in the air between Jacen and the bush.

Then pulls the sword back.

(Don't know if I need a roll or anything. If not, or if it works

There's a pause, and then one by one, the afflicted flowers drop off the bush, leaving the nearby healthy blooms perfectly intact.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan swings low to trip the masked fencer, he connects and knocks the man down again. " He then stabs downwards at the prone man "For a man who claims to be able to seduce women, you speak poorly of them. Perhaps you wear the mask to conceal the fact that you are a deformed dwarf? Or perhaps it was only your mother. But what then does that say about your father's taste in women?"
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Keeping the CE up for 3 AC
> ...



"Canst thou not tell a lady from an ass?  Tis a mark, methinks, of an ogre's idiot nature.  A lady is soft and delicate like a flower, or Marie, while a wild ass's skin is as rough and coarse as its hideous braying," though his reply is immediate, the Crimson Pumpernickel can't hide the wince as he is knocked to the ground and cut by Tristan's attack.

"But now thou hast sealed thy own fate, for mine blade is in the perfect position to execute thee, foul ogre!  Rising dough!"

*The Crimson Pumpernickel stands again, and once more twists away from Tristan's attack to score another heavy blow on the much-stronger Musketeer.*

(OOC: Wow, IC is not on your side today.  I rolled you a natural 1 on the AoO, almost a fumble, and CP got better luck, dealing 11 more damage, total is 25.  The good news is that the 9 damage on the Pumpernickel looks to be a relatively heavy wound (so CP is probably lower level or with significantly lower Con) )


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes...if he was contrite and ready to offer an apology, I think I could see him then," Anne agrees.
> 
> *She leads him to a cloak room area and retrieves her father's sword, which bears the crest of the Debreuil family.*
> 
> "Thank you brave musketeer.  I don't know if you were well-connected enough to guess this already, but the man in question is Meleagant Degorre."



OOC: What sort of sword are we talking about, just in case it does come to a duel, which wouldn’t be surprising given Meleagant’s temper and Gabriel’s fearlessness. 

*Gabriel takes the sword from Anne, checking it for balance and feel, before adding it to his own blades with a satisfied nod.*

“No, I hadn’t guessed who it was, but from what I’ve heard of Meleagant Degorre this evening I’m not surprised it is him. Fear not, I shall return forthwith, lovely Anne, hopefully with the discourteous and dishonourable cur in tow, ready to apologise for his actions toward you this evening,” Gabriel smiles, bowing and bring her hand to his lips for a kiss, before he heads out to look for Meleagant.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: What sort of sword are we talking about, just in case it does come to a duel, which wouldn’t be surprising given Meleagant’s temper and Gabriel’s fearlessness.
> 
> *Gabriel takes the sword from Anne, checking it for balance and feel, before adding it to his own blades with a satisfied nod.*
> 
> “No, I hadn’t guessed who it was, but from what I’ve heard of Meleagant Degorre this evening I’m not surprised it is him. Fear not, I shall return forthwith, lovely Anne, hopefully with the discourteous and dishonourable cur in tow, ready to apologise for his actions toward you this evening,” Gabriel smiles, bowing and bring her hand to his lips for a kiss, before he heads out to look for Meleagant.



 (OOC: Rowaini Dueling Sabre, but not MW)

"Oh, thank you Monsieur!" Anne curtsies to Gabriel as he heads out.

*Finding Meleagant is not difficult.  He is with three young ladies, apparently regaling them with a story of some sort.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen spies a flowering bush of a type he doesn't immediately recognize, but is noteable for the simple reason that it has older flowers nestled among newer blooms...the older ones becoming darker and unsightly.
> 
> "There," he says, drawing his sword. "The garden is excellently kept, but this bush could use a little pruning, wouldn't you say?"
> 
> ...



 *Jacen's technique succeeds as he intended.*

*Marie's delicate eyebrows raise in surprise as Jacen's blade flashes almost imperceptibly, but as the old flowers fall away to reveal the new ones, she grins and claps her hands.*

"Wow, that was great!  I guess we should get back to the main party though, right?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Rowaini Dueling Sabre, but not MW)
> 
> "Oh, thank you Monsieur!" Anne curtsies to Gabriel as he heads out.
> 
> *Finding Meleagant is not difficult.  He is with three young ladies, apparently regaling them with a story of some sort.*



“Pardon me ladies,” Gabriel interrupts, “I was wondering if I might steal Meleagant away from you for a short while, as he and I have something we need to discuss,” he adds, touching the crest on the Debreuil blade.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Pardon me ladies,” Gabriel interrupts, “I was wondering if I might steal Meleagant away from you for a short while, as he and I have something we need to discuss,” he adds, touching the crest on the Debreuil blade.



 *Meleagant grabs a piece of bread off a nearby tray and takes a bite.*

"Nah, sorry there buddy, I don't swing that way," Meleagant laughs and goes back to talking to the girls.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

Jacen slides his sword back home with a practiced flourish and bows.

"You're right, of course. We don't want your brother to think anything improper is happening," he says with a smile.

He turns to start in...then seems to remember something, and turns to offer Marie his hand. "Shall we?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2008)

OOC: Tristan's Epitaph: Here Lies the Mighty Tristan, Felled By a Kaiser Roll    

This mad fool was in deadly earnest and Tristan had precious few chances left. Tristan swings his sword in a viscous blow, knocking the gabbing swordsman flat on his back. His follow up strike goes wide. But as the young man stands, Tristan finds his opening and strikes hard.

[sblock=OOC]

Still keeping the 3 BAB to AC.

Tristan R4 (5?) Trip Attempt (1d20+6=19) Touch attack so hopefully it hit! If not i'll edit the post

Tristan Str Check (1d20+9=29) 

Tristan Attacks (1d20+10=15, 1d8+6=10) 

I can't win!

AoO
Tristan AoO (1d20+10=27, 1d8+6=12) 

Finally. I thought out rolling my own AoO last round, but never came back to edit the post.

I was really starting to think Tristan would die here. I figure this guy has to be a Swashbuckler 3. Precise Strike is the only way I can see him doing 11 points to me in one blow.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

"Up and down we go!  But though the bread may fall it shall rise again, and _woe_ to the wicked!"

*The Crimson Pumpernickel, though knocked to his knees, stands up while palming another piece of bread in his hand, but Tristan strikes him a mighty blow, leaving the crazy crimson-garbed maniac shaking and clenching his teeth with pain, just about ready to collapse.*

"Ha!  Foul villain, the *Crimson Pumpernickel* shall never fall to the likes of thee!  It would be anticlimactic, and the hero never falls to such a petty worthless villain."

*The Crimson Pumpernickel tosses the piece of bread at Tristan and, completely unexpectedly for a biscuit made of bread, it explodes.*

"Ha!  Taste my poppy pepper smoke bomb--this is the real opiate of the masses!"

*The room begins to fill with smoke, and the pepper in the bomb stings Tristan's eyes, causing him to be blinded for just a second as his eyes tear up and burn with pain, as the Crimson Pumpernickel begins to step away from him, though he can't tell exactly which way.*

(OOC: Tristan is blinded for one round, and it's his turn.  CP 5-foot-stepped somewhere.)


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Meleagant grabs a piece of bread off a nearby tray and takes a bite.*
> 
> "Nah, sorry there buddy, I don't swing that way," Meleagant laughs and goes back to talking to the girls.



“Very funny, though that says more of your mindset than mine,” Gabriel chuckles, while winking at the ladies, “No, I have something to say about your treatment of a certain lady here tonight, which I thought you might prefer to discuss in private.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Very funny, though that says more of your mindset than mine,” Gabriel chuckles, while winking at the ladies, “No, I have something to say about your treatment of a certain lady here tonight, which I thought you might prefer to discuss in private.”



"I think my success with the ladies speaks for itself," Meleagant laughs, "Now why don't you run along.  Your tone ill befits tonight's jollity."

*He turns his back to Gabriel.*


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2008)

"Ha! Yourself. For you have failed Baker. You have dishonoured yourself with such a cowardly move. Even if I should fall you will be branded a coward for the rest of your craven life. If Corbinec be such a great weapon it will burn in your hands out of shame to be held by such a lowly, despicable creature. I am no ogre, it was you who attacked me for the offense of discovering your criminal activity. No woman shall ever be seduced by you again, for they shall smell the stink of your cowardice upon you. And Marie, ha, Marie would not even stoop to spit upon your miserable carcass should you be on fire. She shall know of your cowardice tonight!" cries out Tristan as he swings wildly with sword and fist at where he guesses the Crimson Pumpernickle to be.

[sblock=OOC]

Geez!

Still with 3 BAB to AC

Two weapon attack, sword and fist. (No AoO at least)

Tristan two weapon attack Sword (1d20+2=7, 1d8+6=9) 

Tristan secondary attack Fist lethal damage (1d20-3=3, 1d3+5=6) 

IC hates me, it really really hates me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Ha! Yourself. For you have failed Baker. You have dishonoured yourself with such a cowardly move. Even if I should fall you will be branded a coward for the rest of your craven life. If Corbinec be such a great weapon it will burn in your hands out of shame to be held by such a lowly, despicable creature. I am no ogre, it was you who attacked me for the offense of discovering your criminal activity. No woman shall ever be seduced by you again, for they shall smell the stink of your cowardice upon you. And Marie, ha, Marie would not even stoop to spit upon your miserable carcass should you be on fire. She shall know of your cowardice tonight!" cries out Tristan as he swings wildly with sword and fist at where he guesses the Crimson Pumpernickle to be.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> ...



"Ha!  A wager then, yon ogre.  Marie shall be mine before the moon is new again.  If I win, then thy lot for the rest of thy wretched life shall be only to shout the glory of the *Crimson Pumpernickel*, the beauty of his noble brow, the stainless courage of his heroic code, and the sheer and awesome power of his LEGENDARY blade Corbinec."

*There is a _whoosh_ing sound from somewhere in the direction of the balcony as Tristan's eyesight recovers, but the smoke is still obscuring vision beyond a few feet.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen slides his sword back home with a practiced flourish and bows.
> 
> "You're right, of course. We don't want your brother to think anything improper is happening," he says with a smile.
> 
> He turns to start in...then seems to remember something, and turns to offer Marie his hand. "Shall we?"



 *Marie smiles and takes his hand.*

"Yes, let's."

*Together they walk back to the great hall.  Most of the people are still there and mingling, though a few have left out of need to retire early.  Jacen notices that Tristan is not present right now, and Hyacinthe seems to have headed away with the servants or something.*

*Belinda comes up to them both.*

"Excusez moi, Sir Tristan is looking for both of you up in your room, Marie.  Please head up there as soon as you can, okay?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ha!  A wager then, yon ogre.  Marie shall be mine before the moon is new again.  If I win, then thy lot for the rest of thy wretched life shall be only to shout the glory of the *Crimson Pumpernickel*, the beauty of his noble brow, the stainless courage of his heroic code, and the sheer and awesome power of his LEGENDARY blade Corbinec."
> 
> *There is a _whoosh_ing sound from somewhere in the direction of the balcony as Tristan's eyesight recovers, but the smoke is still obscuring vision beyond a few feet.*




"And now he flees like the thief he is." mutters Tristan. 

Tristan heads back to the doorway to find Belinda. He slowly and carefully kneels on one knee before her, blood pooling on the intricate pattern of the rug, creating a new and vibrant pattern in a living palette of reds. He takes Belinda's hand and kisses the back of it. "My apologies dear Belinda, for not teaching that thief his manners. He did flee before me at the end before my lesson was done. Silly and foppish he may be, his blade was sharp and he was somewhat skilled or extraordinarily lucky. In any case I know his words were lies, calling you an ass indeed. The mask must obstruct his sight. I am sorry I failed you." says Tristan soberly, standing up to his full height slowly and painfully. He reaches into his coat and draws forth a handkerchief, wipes off his sword and sheathes it. He then offers Belinda his arm, "We need to give Lara's brooch to Sabine. And we should probably warn Marie, where ever she is. Your pretty little lips hold secrets well." says Tristan playfully as he touches her lips gently.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "And now he flees like the thief he is." mutters Tristan.
> 
> Tristan heads back to the doorway to find Belinda. He slowly and carefully kneels on one knee before her, blood pooling on the intricate pattern of the rug, creating a new and vibrant pattern in a living palette of reds. He takes Belinda's hand and kisses the back of it. "My apologies dear Belinda, for not teaching that thief his manners. He did flee before me at the end before my lesson was done. Silly and foppish he may be, his blade was sharp and he was somewhat skilled or extraordinarily lucky. In any case I know his words were lies, calling you an ass indeed. The mask must obstruct his sight. I am sorry I failed you." says Tristan soberly, standing up to his full height slowly and painfully. He reaches into his coat and draws forth a handkerchief, wipes off his sword and sheathes it. He then offers Belinda his arm, "We need to give Lara's brooch to Sabine. And we should probably warn Marie, where ever she is. Your pretty little lips hold secrets well." says Tristan playfully as he touches her lips gently.



 *Tristan notices as the blood pools that the slashes through his chest form a pattern.  He was hit three times by the Crimson Pumpernickel's seemingly haphazard and accidental successes.  One vertical line, crosses by opposing diagonal ones to form a 'P' as in Pumpernickel.*

"Oh, well, it isn't your fault Tristan.  You were obviously winning, and that's why he ran away."

*As the smoke clears and Tristan cleans his sword, Belinda picks up a note left behind on the floor.*

"What's this?"

_'To the Family Dulirand,

I have come to court my dearest Marie, but, being at first spurned, I now have realised that she must be under an enchantment from some foul witch that makes her forget her true beloved and see only a peasant wretch, a villainous snake who hides himself amongst the king's men.  It is clear that for a hero, only one option remains.  I must free my beloved from this wicked curse, and to do that, I must have her at my side.  To that end, thou wilt discover that I have extracted the Rose's Tear from the vault beneath thy keep.  Send Marie alone to meet me outside of the ruins on the Alisoth Plains in exactly ten days, no more, no less.  Alone.  If I see anyone else, the Tear will be destroyed before thou canst ever locate me.  Thou shalt recover thy Tear once my beloved is assuredly mine.

Sincerely thine,
The Crimson Pumpernickel'_

"What in the world?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2008)

"He is not merely a lunatic, he is a coward and a thief pure and simple. He has stolen this Tear to steal Marie. I and fear that I underestimated my foe.  I shall not do so again. In any case he is obviously deranged, dangerous, but still crazy. Addled by too many stories and fables perhaps. No matter, we must hurry."

Tristan strips the bloody and torn shirt off his broad, bloody chest, it had been befouled by the mark of the Baker. He uses the remnants to staunch the blood flow a bit.

"Pardon my impropriety Belinda, but can you try to find a shirt that would fit me, a great coat might do in a pinch. Then find every last Dulirand, Tomas to Marie and send them here. I will find my comrades as well, we shall meet back here. Tell no one outside the family of what is occurring. We must act swiftly and discreetly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "He is not merely a lunatic, he is a coward and a thief pure and simple. He has stolen this Tear to steal Marie. I and fear that I underestimated my foe.  I shall not do so again. In any case he is obviously deranged, dangerous, but still crazy. Addled by too many stories and fables perhaps. No matter, we must hurry."
> 
> Tristan strips the bloody and torn shirt off his broad, bloody chest, it had been befouled by the mark of the Baker. He uses the remnants to staunch the blood flow a bit.
> 
> "Pardon my impropriety Belinda, but can you try to find a shirt that would fit me, a great coat might do in a pinch. Then find every last Dulirand, Tomas to Marie and send them here. I will find my comrades as well, we shall meet back here. Tell no one outside the family of what is occurring. We must act swiftly and discreetly."



"I'll do my best," Belinda promises, leaving to find a shirt.  She returns with the aforementioned great coat, which is large enough at least for Tristan.

(OOC: We can grab Jacen, but Gabriel is a bit behind in time, so he still has to catch up.  You could have Tristan choose not to get Gabriel yet, or otherwise we need to pause this part of the thread and wait for him)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'll do my best," Belinda promises, leaving to find a shirt.  She returns with the aforementioned great coat, which is large enough at least for Tristan.
> 
> (OOC: We can grab Jacen, but Gabriel is a bit behind in time, so he still has to catch up.  You could have Tristan choose not to get Gabriel yet, or otherwise we need to pause this part of the thread and wait for him)





OOC: We'll pause to let him resolve his duel as well. Can't let him not have his fun. Although Jacen had a lot more fun than I did   But hey, I got an arch-enemy out of the deal. Although Tristan may not be eating bread for a while.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

(OOC: Okey dokey.  He hasn't started the fight yet, but we can wait--we can at least have some of the others come up first or something?  I dunno.  We may just have to sit tight)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Okey dokey.  He hasn't started the fight yet, but we can wait--we can at least have some of the others come up first or something?  I dunno.  We may just have to sit tight)




OOC: However you want to play it. BTW You did a masterful job of setting me up. I am still trying to get the fishhook out of my lip


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: However you want to play it. BTW You did a masterful job of setting me up. I am still trying to get the fishhook out of my lip



 (OOC: Hmm, the fishhook?  I'll have Belinda go get some other Dulirands and Jacen and Marie first

EDIT: Edited earlier post to Jacen to add Belinda, and Shayuri was offline since that post went up, so the slipped edit should work.)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Hmm, the fishhook?  I'll have Belinda go get some other Dulirands and Jacen and Marie first
> 
> EDIT: Edited earlier post to Jacen to add Belinda, and Shayuri was offline since that post went up, so the slipped edit should work.)




OOC: Yeah I saw that edited post first and was a little confused.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I think my success with the ladies speaks for itself," Meleagant laughs, "Now why don't you run along.  Your tone ill befits tonight's jollity."
> 
> *He turns his back to Gabriel.*



“Success with the ladies? I’ve seen that you can hold their attention with stories, nothing more,” Gabriel chuckles, before turning more serious, “And before you accuse me of an ill tone, sir, you might want to explain your conduct towards Anne Debreuil, which certainly wasn’t appropriate tonight or any night for that matter.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

"Huh?  I don't really remember speaking with her tonight, though I suppose I might have.  What are you talking about?" Meleagant turns back to face Gabriel, annoyed.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Huh?  I don't really remember speaking with her tonight, though I suppose I might have.  What are you talking about?" Meleagant turns back to face Gabriel, annoyed.



“Well, _sir_, she has accused you of calling her a witch and a prettied-up whore, and then of touching her without her permission. Do you perhaps recall the conversation now?” Gabriel asks, a smile coming to his lips.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, _sir_, she has accused you of calling her a witch and a prettied-up whore, and then of touching her without her permission. Do you perhaps recall the conversation now?” Gabriel asks, a smile coming to his lips.



"I'm pretty sure I do not recall saying that, sir.  Although those things you just called her _are_ true, so it isn't such a stretch of the imagination that you might be right.  But to claim that I would 'touch' such a trumped up strumpet who seeks to wheedle her way above her station, now you have gone too far, sir.  Too far indeed.  And in the company of such gentle ears!  Shame on you," he waves the girls away with his hand before turning to Gabriel, "Now what is it you really want, Mr. Fancypants Musketeer?  I can taste the anger on your breath, or maybe that's just the cheap liquor you hick Marteaus drink.  Do you want to fight me, is that it?  If it's a fight you want, you can bring it on, but I will not be the guest rude enough to start such at a party of all places, _sir_."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'm pretty sure I do not recall saying that, sir.  Although those things you just called her _are_ true, so it isn't such a stretch of the imagination that you might be right.  But to claim that I would 'touch' such a trumped up strumpet who seeks to wheedle her way above her station, now you have gone too far, sir.  Too far indeed.  And in the company of such gentle ears!  Shame on you," he waves the girls away with his hand before turning to Gabriel, "Now what is it you really want, Mr. Fancypants Musketeer?  I can taste the anger on your breath, or maybe that's just the cheap liquor you hick Marteaus drink.  Do you want to fight me, is that it?  If it's a fight you want, you can bring it on, but I will not be the guest rude enough to start such at a party of all places, _sir_."



“Well, don’t forget I did ask to speak with you privately, and all you did was cast aspersions on my character, so don’t blame me when things better kept private are said openly,” Gabriel replies with a grin. “As for what I want, I came only to seek an apology from you to the lady, as she did not wish me to disrupt the party either. It is apparent though, that even if I were to beat you to within an inch of your life, you would not offer an apology or at least not a sincere one, so I will not waste my time sullying the Debreuil blade or my own on the likes of you. Good evening to you, _sir_,” he says, putting as much disapproval on the word as he can, before turning his back on the arrogant Degorre and walking away.

*If he does not see Anne anywhere in the hall, he returns to the cloak room (assuming Meleagant allows him to leave of course).*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

"Hmm, well maybe I would.  I do respect a man who can best me in swordplay.  There aren't many among the nobles gathered here today who can.  Of course, I can tell you're a scared little girl from the way you walk away.  Perhaps Anne has made you so.  Go back to your little darling witch and tell her of how her champion retreated with his tail between his legs.  I'm sure she'll be thrilled.  And if you wait or come back later after I can talk to her, I'm sure I could convince my sister to lend you a training bra to use.  Just remember, for girls of a certain age, changes are natural," Meleagant laughs.

(OOC: If he still desires to walk off, Gabriel can easily walk off here--Meleagant will not stop him, but he will laugh more)


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm, well maybe I would.  I do respect a man who can best me in swordplay.  There aren't many among the nobles gathered here today who can.  Of course, I can tell you're a scared little girl from the way you walk away.  Perhaps Anne has made you so.  Go back to your little darling witch and tell her of how her champion retreated with his tail between his legs.  I'm sure she'll be thrilled.  And if you wait or come back later after I can talk to her, I'm sure I could convince my sister to lend you a training bra to use.  Just remember, for girls of a certain age, changes are natural," Meleagant laughs.
> 
> (OOC: If he still desires to walk off, Gabriel can easily walk off here--Meleagant will not stop him, but he will laugh more)



Gabriel stops and turns back to Meleagant with a chuckle and a shake of his head, “Again with the insults. Well, at least I know you have some skill there, even if your words bother me not at all, so perhaps we should step outside and see if you are as skilled with the blade as you seem to think you are.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

"Hmm, are you challenging me to a duel?  You know that as a gentleman, it is against my nature to strike a girl, but perhaps you have some balls after all," Meleagant chuckles.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm, are you challenging me to a duel?  You know that as a gentleman, it is against my nature to strike a girl, but perhaps you have some balls after all," Meleagant chuckles.



“Well, a gentleman would not refer to any lady as you have, sir, so you needn’t fear on that score. As for challenging you to a duel, why yes, I believe I did, so shall we head outside and cross blades? I’m sure we can find a spot where we won’t disrupt the party,” Gabriel replies, looking for a door that might lead to somewhere they can duel.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 22, 2008)

OOC: i just took teh time to read the Crimson Pumpernickel... only one thing to tells:   

Ok, Hyacinthe is back to his nap and wait for someone to come warn him... or an hour have pass so he will be refresh for the coming hours... but if the words spread to the servant that the Crimson pumpernickel was there, it's sure Hyacinthe will come to see Tristan or Gabriel.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, a gentleman would not refer to any lady as you have, sir, so you needn’t fear on that score. As for challenging you to a duel, why yes, I believe I did, so shall we head outside and cross blades? I’m sure we can find a spot where we won’t disrupt the party,” Gabriel replies, looking for a door that might lead to somewhere they can duel.



"You're right.  But fortunately for me, Anne Debreuil is no lady," Meleagant laughs, "We can duel in the courtyard.  As the one challenged, it is my right to name our weapons and terms.  Each to a sabre, and you can use that shoddy thing you have there of your lover-girl's if you want, but I wouldn't be surprised if it can't even stand to attention considering its poor craftmanship.  Honest blows, and no pulling punches.  First to two cuts on the other wins, though if either of us is wimp enough to pass out after just one blow, that's an automatic loss as well.  A real man's duel."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

(hee! Um. I'm confused as to where Jacen and Marie are compared to everyone else. Last I saw, Belinda sent them upstairs...then the next post Belinda's talking to Tristan. Had Jacen already gone? Do they see each other? Meep!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (hee! Um. I'm confused as to where Jacen and Marie are compared to everyone else. Last I saw, Belinda sent them upstairs...then the next post Belinda's talking to Tristan. Had Jacen already gone? Do they see each other? Meep!)



 (OOC: See post 578--I snuck in a ninja edit to the last post for Jacen because I saw that you hadn't been online.  You can post Jacen coming upstairs)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: i just took teh time to read the Crimson Pumpernickel... only one thing to tells:
> 
> Ok, Hyacinthe is back to his nap and wait for someone to come warn him... or an hour have pass so he will be refresh for the coming hours... but if the words spread to the servant that the Crimson pumpernickel was there, it's sure Hyacinthe will come to see Tristan or Gabriel.



 (OOC: I think Tristan is going to try his darnedest to keep word from spreading.  As to the Crimson Pumpernickel, what can I say?  )


----------



## unleashed (Jan 23, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You're right.  But fortunately for me, Anne Debreuil is no lady," Meleagant laughs, "We can duel in the courtyard.  As the one challenged, it is my right to name our weapons and terms.  Each to a sabre, and you can use that shoddy thing you have there of your lover-girl's if you want, but I wouldn't be surprised if it can't even stand to attention considering its poor craftmanship.  Honest blows, and no pulling punches.  First to two cuts on the other wins, though if either of us is wimp enough to pass out after just one blow, that's an automatic loss as well.  A real man's duel."



“Your arrogance really has no bounds, does it Meleagant,” Gabriel chuckles, before adding, “Fine, I accept your terms, let’s get on with it then.”

*Gabriel heads out into the courtyard and prepares himself to use the Debreuil blade, removing his outer jacket so just his shirt will be damaged if Meleagant manages to land a blow.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Time for IC to show it’s usual hatred of me...

Gabriel’s initiative roll 7

And there we have it, the beginning of a bunch of bad rolls.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 23, 2008)

Jacen looks a little perplexed.

"Why would they be..." he shakes his head. "Right...lets go, Marie. I mean...if it's all right if I go too, that is."

He nods at Belinda. "Thank you for letting us know."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 23, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Your arrogance really has no bounds, does it Meleagant,” Gabriel chuckles, before adding, “Fine, I accept your terms, let’s get on with it then.”
> 
> *Gabriel heads out into the courtyard and prepares himself to use the Debreuil blade, removing his outer jacket so just his shirt will be damaged if Meleagant manages to land a blow.*
> 
> ...





"I like to think it isn't arrogance if I have the skill to match the bravado.  You shall soon have your chance to decide.  But first, our terms, sir.  If you win, I will apologise to that little witch of yours.  If I win, then you can pick your choice of either denouncing her as a whore and a witch to the assembled partygoers or else dressing up in girl's clothes and telling everyone here that you're a wimpy little girl.  Knowing your type, I'm sure you'll pick the latter.  I'll be amused either way."

"Enough talk.  En garde!"

*Meleagant holds his blade with an odd two-handed grip that gives him more flexibility to pivot the direction, and he uses it as he brings the blade quickly forward with much more speed than the young noble seemed capable of, scoring a first quick and massive blow, backed by his full power.*

(OOC: Hits for 13 Damage.  Gabriel's turn)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 23, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen looks a little perplexed.
> 
> "Why would they be..." he shakes his head. "Right...lets go, Marie. I mean...if it's all right if I go too, that is."
> 
> He nods at Belinda. "Thank you for letting us know."



"Well, Belinda did say that your friend was looking for both of us," Marie agrees, heading upstairs with Jacen, still holding hands.  They are thus the first to arrive, followed shortly by Tommy, who Belinda had found shortly thereafter.

(OOC: feel free to converse between Tristan, Jacen, Marie, and Tommy while you wait for les derniers Dulirands)


----------



## unleashed (Jan 23, 2008)

*16/29 hp*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I like to think it isn't arrogance if I have the skill to match the bravado.  You shall soon have your chance to decide.  But first, our terms, sir.  If you win, I will apologise to that little witch of yours.  If I win, then you can pick your choice of either denouncing her as a whore and a witch to the assembled partygoers or else dressing up in girl's clothes and telling everyone here that you're a wimpy little girl.  Knowing your type, I'm sure you'll pick the latter.  I'll be amused either way."
> 
> "Enough talk.  En garde!"
> 
> ...



*Gabriel grimaces in pain as he’s forced back a step by the massive blow, blood flowing freely from the wound.*

“I have no interest in an apology from you anymore Meleagant, that went by the wayside when I turned my back on you, as I find your words so unworthy that an apology from you would insult the lady further, and I will tell her such when I return. So you will simply have to satisfy yourself with my defeat alone, should you be victorious, though since my ability has been diminished by your fighting conditions, such a victory would be rather hollow as you are not fighting me at my best.”

*With that, Gabriel pivots around Meleagant’s blade and sends the Debreuil blade lancing towards his now exposed side.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Gabriel’s Attack: Attack roll 12, damage 14

Don’t know if that’s going to hit or not, probably not knowing IC, so I’ll leave my description at that.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 23, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, Belinda did say that your friend was looking for both of us," Marie agrees, heading upstairs with Jacen, still holding hands.  They are thus the first to arrive, followed shortly by Tommy, who Belinda had found shortly thereafter.
> 
> (OOC: feel free to converse between Tristan, Jacen, Marie, and Tommy while you wait for les derniers Dulirands)





Tristan stands in Maries sitting room, in front of the the closed doors to Maries bedroom. Tristan looks a bit comical with someones greatcoat draped over his chest, buttons straining to stay closed, his armor showing underneath. He smiles as he sees Marie and Jacen holding hands as they enter, gesturing for them to sit down. "I see I left you in good company Jacen" says Tristan with a wink to Jacen.

As Tommy enters, Tristan asks him to have a servant find Gabriels servant and send him up as well.

Tristan stands by the door however, not moving, almost as if he were guarding the door


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 23, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Gabriel grimaces in pain as he’s forced back a step by the massive blow, blood flowing freely from the wound.*
> 
> “I have no interest in an apology from you anymore Meleagant, that went by the wayside when I turned my back on you, as I find your words so unworthy that an apology from you would insult the lady further, and I will tell her such when I return. So you will simply have to satisfy yourself with my defeat alone, should you be victorious, though since my ability has been diminished by your fighting conditions, such a victory would be rather hollow as you are not fighting me at my best.”
> 
> ...



"Pah!  You just know you're going to lose.  'Diminished by my fighting conditions' indeed.  Pah!  You're the one who chose to use that rusted piece of crap.  I see that excellent dueling sabre at your hip--it's clearly your weapon of choice.  It isn't like I chose some weird weapon to confuse you, little girl."

*Meleagant swings again, but this time Gabriel manages to dodge it.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 23, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan stands in Maries sitting room, in front of the the closed doors to Maries bedroom. Tristan looks a bit comical with someones greatcoat draped over his chest, buttons straining to stay closed, his armor showing underneath. He smiles as he sees Marie and Jacen holding hands as they enter, gesturing for them to sit down. "I see I left you in good company Jacen" says Tristan with a wink to Jacen.
> 
> As Tommy enters, Tristan asks him to have a servant find Gabriels servant and send him up as well.
> 
> Tristan stands by the door however, not moving, almost as if he were guarding the door



 *Normally a noble who was just called up to a room in his own house by a guest might balk at being tasked to go fetch someone like a common servant, but Tommy already looks up to Tristan, plus he notices the blood on the floor, so he heads out quickly.  Sabine arrives, followed by Tommy again, stating that a servant is going to try to find Hyacinthe.  Hyacinthe arrives next.*

(OOC: Tristan and Jacen can discuss things at any time in between there, including when it is just the two of them and Marie)


----------



## unleashed (Jan 24, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Pah!  You just know you're going to lose.  'Diminished by my fighting conditions' indeed.  Pah!  You're the one who chose to use that rusted piece of crap.  I see that excellent dueling sabre at your hip--it's clearly your weapon of choice.  It isn't like I chose some weird weapon to confuse you, little girl."
> 
> *Meleagant swings again, but this time Gabriel manages to dodge it.*



“Believe what you will, but your arrogance towards anyone you consider to be of lower station is why your words have no value to me,” he says with a grin.

*Trying something less powerful but more direct this time, Gabriel thrusts straight at Meleagant, hoping to penetrate the man’s defenses with a simple counter.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Gabriel’s Attack: Attack roll 22, damage 9

Well, apparently IC isn’t completely cursed for me, though the damage is a bit low. Just short of a critical threat too. Why does it tease me so? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2008)

Jacen stops and stares at Tristan, for a moment too flabbergasted even to note his comment. As Tommy leaves, he blurts out, "Tristan! What happened? You look hurt!"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 24, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Normally a noble who was just called up to a room in his own house by a guest might balk at being tasked to go fetch someone like a common servant, but Tommy already looks up to Tristan, plus he notices the blood on the floor, so he heads out quickly.  Sabine arrives, followed by Tommy again, stating that a servant is going to try to find Hyacinthe.  Hyacinthe arrives next.*
> 
> (OOC: Tristan and Jacen can discuss things at any time in between there, including when it is just the two of them and Marie)





OOC: Well I figured it was better than sending Tommy directly. Nor did I want to order the Dulirand servants around (or can I?).

EDIT:OOC That and I didn't want Hyc left out of the conversation.

"All in good time Jacen, all in good time. I met a baker whose bread gave me some indigestion is all." says Tristan trying to stand and cover the pool of blood.

"And are you enjoying your evening Marie?" asks Tristan trying to change the subject.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 24, 2008)

"Masters, how can I serves you?" tells Hyacinthe, as he arrives. Seeing how badly shaped is Tristan, he adres to add. "What happen master? You seems to carry your wound finely, but do you want a healer for a preventive intervention?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 24, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Masters, how can I serves you?" tells Hyacinthe, as he arrives. Seeing how badly shaped is Tristan, he adres to add. "What happen master? You seems to carry your wound finely, but do you want a healer for a preventive intervention?"




"Yes, Hyacinthe, that would be appreciated." replies Tristan.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 24, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Believe what you will, but your arrogance towards anyone you consider to be of lower station is why your words have no value to me. As for your fighting conditions, I have no complaint with the Debreuil blade or your choice of weapon, but the fact I cannot fight in my usual style certainly gives you the advantage. No doubt you can see I carry _two_ very fine dueling sabres, which I wield paired, thus my statement that my ability is diminished by your fighting conditions. No matter though, I will make do,” he says with a grin.
> 
> *Trying something less powerful but more direct this time, Gabriel thrusts straight at Meleagant, hoping to penetrate the man’s defenses with a simple counter.*
> 
> ...



 (OOC: Gabriel would know that dueling both with one weapon is standard for all the standard duel systems, especially those that count touches (pretty much all of them), since it is obviously trivial to get more touches if you have two weapons.  To bring two swords to a touch-count duel is generally only allowed for a novice as a (major) handicap while the more-skilled opponent fights with one sword.  The implication would be that Gabriel is saying he needs a handicap advantage.  Since you didn't know that but Gabriel would, I'm fine with your changing Gabriel's repartee or not as you see fit with the new information.  I will not have Meleagant respond to that part.)

"Funny, I was just thinking that your nonsensical fetish for that lowborn witch is probably why you're such a little girl.  It's a pity really.  I bet we could be friends.  After all, you fight like a man," Meleagant replies, surging forward but just barely missing as Gabriel's blade comes up, deflecting the powerful attack with a loud clang.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 24, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Well I figured it was better than sending Tommy directly. Nor did I want to order the Dulirand servants around (or can I?).
> 
> EDIT:OOC That and I didn't want Hyc left out of the conversation.
> 
> ...



 *Looking at all the blood on the floor in her room, Marie swallows nervously.*

"By the looks of things, I think my answer is going to change very soon," she replies, full of anxiety now that Tristan is stalling out the explanation.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 24, 2008)

*16/29 hp*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Gabriel would know that dueling both with one weapon is standard for all the standard duel systems, especially those that count touches (pretty much all of them), since it is obviously trivial to get more touches if you have two weapons.  To bring two swords to a touch-count duel is generally only allowed for a novice as a (major) handicap while the more-skilled opponent fights with one sword.  The implication would be that Gabriel is saying he needs a handicap advantage.  Since you didn't know that but Gabriel would, I'm fine with your changing Gabriel's repartee or not as you see fit with the new information.  I will not have Meleagant respond to that part.)
> 
> "Funny, I was just thinking that your nonsensical fetish for that lowborn witch is probably why you're such a little girl.  It's a pity really.  I bet we could be friends.  After all, you fight like a man," Meleagant replies, surging forward but just barely missing as Gabriel's blade comes up, deflecting the powerful attack with a loud clang.



“What nonsensical fetish would that be? I just deplore the mistreatment of women, no matter their status. As for being friends, well while I don’t think it likely, who knows what might happen in the future, as I’ll consider this matter concluded once the duel is over.”

*Having deflected Meleagant’s powerful attack wide, Gabriel riposte is like lightning as he lunges with the Debreuil blade.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]BTW did Gabriel hit with that last strike, as you didn’t say? 

Gabriel’s Attack: Attack roll 23, damage 11
Critical confirmation roll 10
Yay, average damage, and a critical threat (assuming 23 hits), no success on the confirmation roll though, which is probably for the best. 

Yeah, I'll do something with the repartee, just not sure what yet. 

Edit: Okay, I've edited the previous post, tell me if that fits better.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 24, 2008)

Hyacinthe dont wait one more second and go back down to the servant quater. If he is not aware of it, Hyacinthe will ask if the Dullirand wouldn't have by chance a healer inside there house and if he couldn't see it. If he knows already that information, he will just directly go fetch the healer.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 24, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “What nonsensical fetish would that be? I just deplore the mistreatment of women, no matter their status. As for being friends, well while I don’t think it likely, who knows what might happen in the future, as I’ll consider this matter concluded once the duel is over.”
> 
> *Having deflected Meleagant’s powerful attack wide, Gabriel riposte is like lightning as he lunges with the Debreuil blade.*
> 
> ...



 (OOC: In that case, in response to the edit, Meleagant would add: 'Well if you wanted the handicap, little girl, you could have asked.')

*After Gabriel's second attack, Meleagant is forced backward by the sheer power of the lunge.  Though he obviously is barely standing, he tries not to show it.*

"Well that's two.  Though you _obviously_ had no intention of making this duel count for anything, I'm willing to apologise:"

"I'm sorry...that Anne Debreuil is such a conniving witch.  There you go.  If you had actually agreed to my terms, you might have gotten better.  But don't worry, peasant-lover.  I'd say it regardless of her station, no matter how inappropriate your sentiment that you would fight for a woman regardless of rank--ha!  What kind of sane King's Musketeer would go after a nobleman for, for instance, a peasant girl?  No matter, you're clearly not a little girl.  I must have been mistaken.  Just a deluded boy," Meleagant shakes his head and heads back inside.

*As Gabriel follows him inside, suddenly Meleagant begins to tremble and shake, and then his eyes roll back and he collapses to the ground insensate.  At about the same time, something similar but less extreme happens to several of the other guests as well.  Valerie sinks to the ground slowly in a near-faint, though she looks to be conscious.  Then Heloise, Aric, Julien, Elise, and Anne take similar slow descents.  All seem to be conscious, but clearly not all right.  Better off than Meleagant though.  Zoe rushes to Elise like an arrow shot out of a bow to try to see what's wrong.*

(OOC: Gabriel can act here)


----------



## unleashed (Jan 25, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *After Gabriel's second attack, Meleagant is forced backward by the sheer power of the lunge.  Though he obviously is barely standing, he tries not to show it.*
> 
> "Well that's two.  Though you _obviously_ had no intention of making this duel count for anything, I'm willing to apologise:"
> 
> ...



OOC: Altered the previous post again, as it doesn’t seem to be having the desired effect no matter how I word it. 

“No intention of making it count for anything, why the satisfaction of besting you with this rusted piece of crap as you called it, is more than enough to regain the lady’s honour. Of course, for one such as you that would mean nothing, and as usual you have misinterpretted or deliberately twisted my words, most likely the latter, so there is little point of speaking further on anything it seems,” Gabriel laughs, quickly binding his wound, before slipping his outer jacket back on and heading inside.

_“Fool, he didn’t even take the time to bind his wounds ... too proud by half,”_ Gabriel thinks, as he watches Meleagant collapse, _“I’d better check on him though, as I wouldn’t want to be held accountable for his death.”_

*As he crouches to check on Meleagant’s condition, he notices several others fall as well, Anne amongst them. Once he’s satisfied Meleagant isn’t going to die and has just passed out, Gabriel rushes over to Anne. If Elise is on the way, he checks on her quickly, but leaves her in Zoe’s capable hands.*

“Are you alright, my dear?” Gabriel asks, as he drops to one knee beside Anne.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2008)

Jacen lets go of Marie's hand to go to Tristan's side.

"Wound?" he asks, hearing Hyacinthe's words. "Bread? You're not making any sense! Was there a fight in here?"

Abruptly thinking of assassins, Jacen puts his hand on his hilt and backs up closer to Marie.

"Was someone in here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Altered the previous post again, as it doesn’t seem to be having the desired effect no matter how I word it.
> 
> “No intention of making it count for anything, why the satisfaction of besting you with this rusted piece of crap as you called it, is more than enough to regain the lady’s honour. Of course, for one such as you that would mean nothing, and as usual you have misinterpretted or deliberately twisted my words, most likely the latter, so there is little point of speaking further on anything it seems,” Gabriel laughs, quickly binding his wound, before slipping his outer jacket back on and heading inside.
> 
> ...



 *Meleagant's pulse is extremely weak.  As Gabriel checks on it, it stops completely.*

*Heading towards Anne, the other people along the way who fell look woozy and a bit disoriented but probably fine.  Their eyes look dreamy and entranced, as if in an altered state.  As he passes Zoe bent over close and tending to Elise, Elise's eyes seem distant, and she sits up slightly and pulls Zoe's lips down into a kiss.  Zoe eyes open wide in shock at this odd circumstance.  Meanwhile, Gabriel makes his way over to Anne.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 25, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Meleagant's pulse is extremely weak.  As Gabriel checks on it, it stops completely.*
> 
> *Heading towards Anne, the other people along the way who fell look woozy and a bit disoriented but probably fine.  Their eyes look dreamy and entranced, as if in an altered state.  As he passes Zoe bent over close and tending to Elise, Elise's eyes seem distant, and she sits up slightly and pulls Zoe's lips down into a kiss.  Zoe eyes open wide in shock at this odd circumstance.  Meanwhile, Gabriel makes his way over to Anne.*



As Meleagant’s pulse stops, Gabriel calls out, “Some help here, a priest if there’s one about, as he seems worse than the others and beyond my scant skills,” before he moves on, knowing there is little he can do.

_“Lucky girl,”_ Gabriel thinks with a grin, as he passes Elise and Zoe.

*If Valerie is between Gabriel and Anne, he will stop to tend her, if she’s not being attended by anyone else ... otherwise he’ll go on to Anne.*

“Are you alright, my dear?” Gabriel asks, as he drops to one knee beside Valerie/Anne and begins to attend to her.

OOC: Not sure where Gabriel is exactly in relation to everyone, or whether he’s reached Anne or not, so I’ve made a multiperson post that works for either Valerie or Anne.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> As Meleagant’s pulse stops, Gabriel calls out, “Some help here, a priest if there’s one about, as he seems worse than the others and beyond my scant skills,” before he moves on, knowing there is little he can do.
> 
> _“Lucky girl,”_ Gabriel thinks with a grin, as he passes Elise and Zoe.
> 
> ...



 *Someone screams, and they shuffle about looking for a healer and eventually bringing one down to look at everyone.*

*Meanwhile, Gabriel has reached Anne.  Her pupils are dilated oddly, and she seems as if she isn't thinking straight.  She turns to regard Gabriel semi-lucidly.*

"Hey lover," she slurs slightly in her speech and smiles as Gabriel approaches, though it isn't clear that she is seeing or recognising him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hyacinthe dont wait one more second and go back down to the servant quater. If he is not aware of it, Hyacinthe will ask if the Dullirand wouldn't have by chance a healer inside there house and if he couldn't see it. If he knows already that information, he will just directly go fetch the healer.



"Uhh...I could--" Tommy offers, but before he can finish, Hyacinthe is gone.

*Hyacinthe looks around for a healer and finds the healer down in the Great Hall.  Of course, there are also a bunch of collapsed people here.  The healer is checking on an unconscious man.  He shakes his head solemnly.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 25, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Someone screams, and they shuffle about looking for a healer and eventually bringing one down to look at everyone.*
> 
> *Meanwhile, Gabriel has reached Anne.  Her pupils are dilated oddly, and she seems as if she isn't thinking straight.  She turns to regard Gabriel semi-lucidly.*
> 
> "Hey lover," she slurs slightly in her speech and smiles as Gabriel approaches, though it isn't clear that she is seeing or recognising him.



“Hello there, lovely Anne, you know don’t seem quite yourself at the moment,” Gabriel smiles in return, his brow creased as he wonders if her condition is from something she’s ingested tonight. “Have you eaten or drunk anything while I was away, my dear?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Hello there, lovely Anne, you know don’t seem quite yourself at the moment,” Gabriel smiles in return, his brow creased as he wonders if her condition is from something she’s ingested tonight. “Have you eaten or drunk anything while I was away, my dear?”



"I'll tell you what _I_ want to taste," Anne murmurs, then she grins salaciously, if still half zoned out as if in a trance, and plants her lips on Gabriel's.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 25, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'll tell you what _I_ want to taste," Anne murmurs, then she grins salaciously, if still half zoned out as if in a trance, and plants her lips on Gabriel's.



Gabriel places his hands on her shoulders and pushes her back gently after only a moment, smiling as he says, “Any other time, I would be more than happy to kiss your for as long as you’d like, lovely Anne, but you are not yourself and I’m afraid you’ll hate me and yourself later if I give in to your current desires. Now, I will ask again ... have you eaten, drunk, or otherwise ingested anything while I was away, my dear?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Gabriel places his hands on her shoulders and pushes her back gently after only a moment, smiling as he says, “Any other time, I would be more than happy to kiss your for as long as you’d like, lovely Anne, but you are not yourself and I’m afraid you’ll hate me and yourself later if I give in to your current desires. Now, I will ask again ... have you eaten, drunk, or otherwise ingested anything while I was away, my dear?”



 *Anne doesn't really pay attention to Gabriel's question.  Instead, she grabs a hold on his shirt and then climbs up to nuzzle against him, her head against his chest, as she murmurs softly, her eyes fluttering as if drowsy.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 25, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Anne doesn't really pay attention to Gabriel's question.  Instead, she grabs a hold on his shirt and then climbs up to nuzzle against him, her head against his chest, as she murmurs softly, her eyes fluttering as if drowsy.*



Gabriel shakes her rather roughly, concerned that if he lets her sleep she won’t awaken, “Now, now, lovely Anne, it’s not time to sleep. Wake Up! Wake Up!”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Gabriel shakes her rather roughly, concerned that if he lets her sleep she won’t awaken, “Now, now, lovely Anne, it’s not time to sleep. Wake Up! Wake Up!”



"Mmm, not so rough," Anne murmurs, gazing up into Gabriel's eyes with a vacant look, though a pleasant enraptured expression.

*Belinda notices Gabriel and heads up to him.*

"Gabriel?  What's going on here?  Tristan wants you upstairs in Marie's room."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 25, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Mmm, not so rough," Anne murmurs, gazing up into Gabriel's eyes with a vacant look, though a pleasant enraptured expression.
> 
> *Belinda notices Gabriel and heads up to him.*
> 
> "Gabriel?  What's going on here?  Tristan wants you upstairs in Marie's room."



“I beg you pardon my lady, but I don’t want you dozing off, otherwise people might think I’m not man enough for you,” Gabriel teases, continuing with their earlier banter as he watches for any further signs of drowsiness.

Looking up for the briefest moment, simply to see who he’s speaking to, he says, “What’s going on! Well, I believe someone has contaminated some of the food or drink, which has affected Meleagant, Valerie, Heloise, Aric, Julien, Elise, and Anne. I tend to lean towards the food though, as I haven’t eaten anything here, and I saw Meleagant eat some bread not too long ago.”

“Now for a few questions of my own. Who is Marie and where is her room? And who are you, my dear, as I don’t believe we’ve met?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I beg you pardon my lady, but I don’t want you dozing off, otherwise people might think I’m not man enough for you,” Gabriel teases, continuing with their earlier banter as he watches for any further signs of drowsiness.
> 
> Looking up for the briefest moment, simply to see who he’s speaking to, he says, “What’s going on! Well, I believe someone has contaminated some of the food or drink, which has affected Meleagant, Valerie, Heloise, Aric, Julien, Elise, and Anne. I tend to lean towards the food though, as I haven’t eaten anything here, and I saw Meleagant eat some bread not too long ago.”
> 
> “Now for a few questions of my own. Who is Marie and where is her room? And who are you, my dear, as I don’t believe we’ve met?”



"The bread!?  Oh angels above--Of course it was the bread!  Follow me upstairs--leave her with someone.  We need to get a priest!"

*Belinda leads Gabriel quickly upstairs to Marie's room, where Tristan and the others await (except Hyacinthe).*

"The bread!  Some people have been drugged.  Didn't he say something about the bread, Tristan?  We need a priest.  The healer isn't having much luck."

*Tommy seems surprised and uncertain as to what is going on, and at first he looks lost and scared, but he sighs and sets his face to a look of resolve.*

"I will check it out.  Sorry Tristan, I'll be back soon."

*As Tommy leaves, the middle brother Guillaume heads into the room.*

"What is the _meaning_ of this!?" he looks over at Jacen, "Why is _he_ in Marie's private bedchambers?  And why is there blood here..."

(OOC: I'll pause here to see if anyone is going to go with Tommy to check on downstairs or if everyone is staying up here)


----------



## unleashed (Jan 25, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The bread!?  Oh angels above--Of course it was the bread!  Follow me upstairs--leave her with someone.  We need to get a priest!"



“Well, I did call for a priest, when I checked on Meleagant,” Gabriel remarks.

Picking up Anne, he carries her over to Zoe, and puts her down gently next to Elise, “Watch her please Zoe, she’s been affected by the same thing as Elise,” before he follows the still unnamed woman upstairs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, I did call for a priest, when I checked on Meleagant,” Gabriel remarks.
> 
> Picking up Anne, he carries her over to Zoe, and puts her down gently next to Elise, “Watch her please Zoe, she’s been affected by the same thing as Elise,” before he follows the still unnamed woman upstairs.



 *Zoe disentangles herself from Elise, looking a bit frazzled, in time to say.*

"I'll do my best Gaby."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 25, 2008)

Hyacinthe approach the healer. When he has a chance, he whispers at his hears. "We have a wounded musketeer. He is bleeding seriously. If you can, you help would be needed sir. Anf if you need any help, I can see what I can do too."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The bread!  Some people have been drugged.  Didn't he say something about the bread, Tristan?  We need a priest.  The healer isn't having much luck."



 Tristan shakes his head at Belindas announcement "The fiend. Damn Baker" he mutters



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *As Tommy leaves, the middle brother Guillaume heads into the room.*
> 
> "What is the _meaning_ of this!?" he looks over at Jacen, "Why is _he_ in Marie's private bedchambers?  And why is there blood here..."




"And you must be Guillaume, the last Dulirand brother to be met. Greetings. As to why _he_ is here, I requested his presence. And I will continue to ask him to attend to Marie this evening. Treachery is afoot lad, keep her safe" he adds to Jacen. 

"As to why there is blood here, well that is a long story, and right now we are all needed downstairs to hep those affect by the bread. I am afraid my indigestion was caught by others as well. Marie my dear, do you have a key for these doors, we should lock up as we leave."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan shakes his head at Belindas announcement "The fiend. Damn Baker" he mutters
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 *Marie produces a key with which to lock the door on their way out.  Tristan leads the group downstairs following Tommy, who checks on the symptoms of the drugged guests, then grabs a piece of bread and tries a few things with it, including dropping it in some wine, which causes a slight bubbling.  He nods to himself.*

"This bread is laced with Gracchia Silvarna, or Heartmelt Root as it is often known.  It's a drug that causes an altered state wherein the subject's blood pumps quickly and they feel lightheaded and increasingly amorous towards anyone pretty around them, whether or not they would ordinarily be attracted in their right senses.  Other than that, it is harmless.  Other than the possibility of some slight embarrassment, no one here is any danger," Tommy reassures everyone.

*Meanwhile, Richard and Gerald ascend from the wine-cellar.*

"I heard a commotion and--good heavens, how horrid!  Is everyone all right?" Richard asks in dismay as he sees scene and all the collapsed or bloody people.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Marie produces a key with which to lock the door on their way out.  Tristan leads the group downstairs following Tommy, who checks on the symptoms of the drugged guests, then grabs a piece of bread and tries a few things with it, including dropping it in some wine, which causes a slight bubbling.  He nods to himself.*
> 
> "This bread is laced with Gracchia Silvarna, or Heartmelt Root as it is often known.  It's a drug that causes an altered state wherein the subject's blood pumps quickly and they feel lightheaded and increasingly amorous towards anyone pretty around them, whether or not they would ordinarily be attracted in their right senses.  Other than that, it is harmless.  Other than the possibility of some slight embarrassment, no one here is any danger," Tommy reassures everyone.
> 
> ...




"I am glad to hear that. Thank you Tommy." says Tristan. 

As Richard comes upon the scene, "Ah Richard, everyone is fine, merely the makings of a classic party. A little something extra in the bread is all. However, my comrades and I have something of grave importance to discuss with the Dulirand family. If you would please head up to Maries room I would appreciate it greatly. The situation downstairs can be explained by the situation upstairs." replies Tristan shoeing everyone back up the stairs.

"Tommy if we can spare you from down here I'd like to have you upstairs as well."

Spotting Gabriel coming with Belinda, Tristan greets he friend, "You always do sweep the ladies off their feet Gabriel." laughs Tristan trying to find some humour tonight.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

*Tommy has moved over to discuss something with the healer who is already down here, and he inspects a man who has collapsed face-down.*

"This man is dead," Tommy proclaims solemnly.

"Why, that's Meleagant Degorre.  How did he die?  He's bleeding badly."

"No, I don't think so.  It's possible, but he seems to weathered the wounds alright.  It's unclear exactly how he died.  I'm not so great at forensics.  I could tell the Heartmelt Root, but I doubt I could tell you for sure.  There is the possibility that others here are in danger, then.  But I'll head upstairs for now.  Can you take care of it."

*The Healer nods stoically.*

*As the group heads up to Marie's room, they find that Tomas and Natalie Dulirand have arrived as well.  Tomas is a greying man, perhaps in his late fifties with hair that was once brown like Tommy's, and Natalie is a beautiful woman, perhaps in her thirties, with Marie's striking blonde tresses.*

"Hey, what's going on here?" the Baron asks, turning to Tristan, "I would hope that this is pretty important.  I came because I could not fathom that a Musketeer would dare call on the lord and host in such a manner unless the situation was dire.  I hope to be proven correct shortly."

"Dear, calm down.  I'm sure there's a good reason," Natalie lays a hand on her husband's arm in a soothing manner.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2008)

Tristan bows formally to Tomas. "My deepest apologies my lord. I apologize for this breech of protocol, but as His Majesties Musketeer and and member of the Royal Knights I found it necessary to call you all together. You daughter is in great danger my lord. This evening I was sent upon an errand with Mademoiselle Belinda. In the course of the errand we surprised a prowler in Maries personal bedroom. This same man I believe is responsible for poisoning your guests tonight. I tried to stop him, but he escaped at the last moment" says Tristan as he takes the key from Marie and opens her door to show the large pools of blood, still crimson and wet upon the rugs.

"I apologize for staining your carpets with my blood sir, though I shed it in defense of your family. This lunatic called himself the Crimson Pumpernickle and used many sorts of baking terms during his visit. He was delusional, thinking himself in some old fairy tale with ogres" says Tristan shooting Belinda a quick smile. "He is also absolutely infatuated with Marie. He has stolen the Rose's Tear from you and demands Marie in exchange for it." says Tristan handing the note to Tomas. Tristan waits a moment for Tomas and Natalie to read  the note.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

*Tomas looks incredulous, then he laughs.*

"You needn't worry then.  That's a preposterous claim for him to make.  The Rose's Tear is hidden and kept extremely safe.  Still, I suppose it can't hurt for me to make sure I'm right.  Wait here.  I'll be back soon."

*The Baron heads off.*

*When he returns, his eyes are wide and haunted, as if he has seen a ghost, and his arm, still holding the note from the Crimson Pumpernickel, is shaking.  He seems to be mouthing the same thing over and over:*

"Aelindriel have mercy...Aelindriel have mercy...Aelindriel have mercy..."

"Father, what's wrong?"

"He has the Rose's Tear.  Our family is doomed.  Damn him!  I don't want to give up my darling daughter, but it seems we have no choice but to hand over Marie and hope that he keeps his side of the bargain.  We can't risk that he destroys the tear if we try to attack him instead," the Baron's words are spoken with great sorrow and resignation, as if he had been thinking them over his entire walk back but yet still dreaded having to say them.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2008)

"My lord, what is the Rose's Tear? I take it this is more than a family heirloom." asks Tristan.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "My lord, what is the Rose's Tear? I take it this is more than a family heirloom." asks Tristan.



"It is an heirloom, but...I would prefer not to discuss the details.  Why don't we just say that a prophecy states that our family will be destroyed, ravaged, and shattered if we do not have the Rose's Tear.  The end result is the same.  This is not common knowledge, though.  I doubt this 'Pumpernickel' could have possibly known this.  He probably just thought he was stealing a priceless family heirloom."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 25, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Spotting Gabriel coming with Belinda, Tristan greets he friend, "You always do sweep the ladies off their feet Gabriel." laughs Tristan trying to find some humour tonight.



“Well, I do what I can, my friend,” Gabriel chuckles, “Though tonight is the first time I’ve had to rebuff a lady’s advances because of another’s actions ... hopefully she’ll thank me for my restraint later.”


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "It is an heirloom, but...I would prefer not to discuss the details.  Why don't we just say that a prophecy states that our family will be destroyed, ravaged, and shattered if we do not have the Rose's Tear.  The end result is the same.  This is not common knowledge, though.  I doubt this 'Pumpernickel' could have possibly known this.  He probably just thought he was stealing a priceless family heirloom."




"I think he may know more than you think, if he was able to steal it away in exchange for another heirloom, Marie. Do not underestimate this man. As Belinda can attest to, he appears and even acts a fool, yet he has shown skill and cunning. Combinded with poison and treachery he has no honour is capable of doing anything in his belief that he is the hero of some old tale and can do no wrong. I understand your quandary, My Lord. I cannot speak for my companions, but I feel free enough in my duty to state that I shall assist your family in whatever way I can" says Tristan giving Jacen a hard look as if to say _speak up now lad._

"Marie, could you search your room to see if anything was taken. And did you have any suitors, or more specifically any servant who seemed overly enamored with you. A baker's son or delivery boy. Tommy, this drug that was in the bread, how common is it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I think he may know more than you think, if he was able to steal it away in exchange for another heirloom, Marie. Do not underestimate this man. As Belinda can attest to, he appears and even acts a fool, yet he has shown skill and cunning. Combinded with poison and treachery he has no honour is capable of doing anything in his belief that he is the hero of some old tale and can do no wrong. I understand your quandary, My Lord. I cannot speak for my companions, but I feel free enough in my duty to state that I shall assist your family in whatever way I can" says Tristan giving Jacen a hard look as if to say _speak up now lad._
> 
> "Marie, could you search your room to see if anything was taken. And did you have any suitors, or more specifically any servant who seemed overly enamored with you. A baker's son or delivery boy. Tommy, this drug that was in the bread, how common is it?"



"I appreciate your offer, but we really have no choice in this matter.  He will probably be hiding inside of the building watching, and if he sees that Marie isn't alone, he could just shatter the Tear long before you could find him, especially if he is as cunning as you say."

"The drug is neither particularly common nor particularly rare.  Nonetheless, the amount that must have been used should have been rather expensive, though if he is a thief, that may just mean he stole it.  Still, it didn't seem to serve any useful purpose.  Why would he bother?"


*Marie starts looking to see if anything is missing, pondering before she goes:*

"No, I mean, there have been a lot of young men who danced with me and the like, but I can't think of any that showed me any abnormal interest.  And I try to be kind with the staff, but I've never imagined looking at any of them in that way, no."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I appreciate your offer, but we really have no choice in this matter.  He will probably be hiding inside of the building watching, and if he sees that Marie isn't alone, he could just shatter the Tear long before you could find him, especially if he is as cunning as you say."
> 
> "The drug is neither particularly common nor particularly rare.  Nonetheless, the amount that must have been used should have been rather expensive, though if he is a thief, that may just mean he stole it.  Still, it didn't seem to serve any useful purpose.  Why would he bother?"
> 
> *Marie starts looking to see if anything is missing.*





"To get Marie to fall in love with him of course. He has to have access to the bread. Tomas, did you have any of the bread brought in tonight, or was it all baked here? As to my help, you have it, at the worst, get the Tear back and I will get Marie back."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "To get Marie to fall in love with him of course. He has to have access to the bread. Tomas, did you have any of the bread brought in tonight, or was it all baked here? As to my help, you have it, at the worst, get the Tear back and I will get Marie back."



 (OOC: Ooh, you're fast.  You missed Marie making a short statament)

"It was all baked here tonight.  In fact, the most recent batch before the big uproar was just in, fresh from the kitchens."

"So it's one of the bakers.  Have them all thrown in prison and questioned just to be safe."

"Not necessarily.  If he was able to steal the Tear, which I can only assume Father had protected carefully, it would have been child's play for him to slip into the kitchen and add an extra ingredient."

"If he was hoping to abduct me tonight, then I must truly be thankful to Jacen for protecting me and keeping me away from the bread, and to Sir Tristan for finding the villain hiding in my room," Marie says gratefully, bowing to both of them, though smiling at Jacen more.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2008)

(OOC - It ain't fair, I says to ya! Y'all stay up so late! )

Jacen, who's been frantically trying to keep up with the outlandish tale, quickly nods at hearing his name.

"I'll continue to protect you and yours, lady," he says stalwartly. "We all will. This...P...pumpernickel?...he'll pay for all this. In fact..."

He looks towards the window thoughtfully.

"Baron...what does the Tear look like?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - It ain't fair, I says to ya! Y'all stay up so late! )




OOC: Being in the Pacific Time Zone helps


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - It ain't fair, I says to ya! Y'all stay up so late! )
> 
> Jacen, who's been frantically trying to keep up with the outlandish tale, quickly nods at hearing his name.
> 
> ...



"Beyond its other significance, it is a jewel of exceptional beauty and value," the Baron admits, "Which is another reason someone ignorant of our family's doom might still hold it for ransom."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2008)

Jacen nods slowly, his eyes a bit distant. He then looks at Marie measuringly, from her feet to the top of her head.

"I wonder...how hard would it be to disguise someone as Marie, do you think? Well enough to get this man out into the open."

He glances at Tristan. "Do you think he might actually strike a woman who decieved him that way? Would she be in danger, or would it just be this Tear?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

"Sir Tristan said that he has no honour and is capable of anything.  Any woman we sent would be in grave danger of being beaten or killed, and of course if he spotted the ruse, he could also destroy the Tear," Tommy posits.

"Unless...." Richard says, rubbing his chin as he puts together the descriptions in post 216 and the Rogue's Gallery--



			
				Post 216 said:
			
		

> *Marie is a pretty young thing of average height (maybe 5'5'' + an inch or two for heels) and a petite, though curvy build. She shares the blue eyes of Richard and the other woman talking with Gabriel, though hers are larger, like the cliched big blue pools. Her flowing blonde hair emphasises her smooth features, and her dress in shades of blue is both a lovely match for her eyes and deceptively practical, probably allowing for a wide range of movement during a dance. Over all, while her sister might be more dazzling, Marie is still a beautiful woman indeed.*






			
				Rogue's Gallery said:
			
		

> Jacen is a bit of a late-bloomer, lookswise. His face still has some of the roundness of boyhood to it, and it's obvious that if he wanted to grow a beard, he'd have to wait quite awhile. His blond hair, big blue eyes, and smooth features give him a sort of 'teen idol' appeal though, and women seem to go for it. He's also very big on personal hygiene and cleanliness, so his clothing is almost always spotless and odor-free.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen nods slowly, his eyes a bit distant. He then looks at Marie measuringly, from her feet to the top of her head.
> 
> "I wonder...how hard would it be to disguise someone as Marie, do you think? Well enough to get this man out into the open."
> 
> He glances at Tristan. "Do you think he might actually strike a woman who decieved him that way? Would she be in danger, or would it just be this Tear?"




"He might. He treated Belinda very poorly. Verbally though. He sees himself as this great hero, so he might not hit a woman, but if he sees her as part of the betrayal, as a villain, he might accuse her of being a witch say, and therefore justify his actions."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "He might. He treated Belinda very poorly. Verbally though. He sees himself as this great hero, so he might not hit a woman, but if he sees her as part of the betrayal, as a villain, he might accuse her of being a witch say, and therefore justify his actions."



 (OOC: Ooh, looks like we both posted at once)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Unless...." Richard says, rubbing his chin as he puts together the descriptions in post 216 and the Rogue's Gallery--




OOC: I had that exact same thought   

Oh Jacen......................


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 25, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: I had that exact same thought
> 
> Oh Jacen......................



 (OOC: Well, Richard hasn't actually said it yet, so looks like great minds think alike )


----------



## unleashed (Jan 26, 2008)

*Gabriel just listens for a while after replying to Tristan, content for the time being to let the big musketeer run the show as he contemplates Meleagants death. Once they start talking about disguising Jacen as Marie though, he excuses himself and heads downstairs, going to the cloak room first to return the Debreuil blade and then back to the great hall to see what’s happening.*


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2008)

Jacen looks away from the window over to Richard curiously. He seems completely ignorant of the horror that is to come.

"Unless?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 26, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Gabriel just listens for a while after replying to Tristan, content for the time being to let the big musketeer run the show as he contemplates Meleagants death. Once they start talking about disguising Jacen as Marie though, he excuses himself and heads downstairs, going to the cloak room first to return the Debreuil blade and then back to the great hall to see what’s happening.*



 (OOC: I'll let Tristan have the honour of proposing it.  Meantime--)

*Gabriel heads downstairs.  Many of the drugged nobles have fallen asleep.  For instance, Elise has collapsed, and Zoe is propping her up and checking her pulse.  The panic seems to have died down after no one else started dropping down, but now the murmured half-whispers of rumours and theories as to what transpired drift across the room like ghosts clinging to their favourite haunt.*

*Mlle. X approaches Gabriel as he inspects the room.  Her beauty is, as before, breathtaking and otherworldly, as if it could suck him into a fantasy world that would be so pleasant that he would never want to leave.  She turns her perfect ruby lip up in a half-smile.*

"You know what they say about coming back to the scene, My lord Marteau?" she inquires, a musical pleasure to the ears, "Are you worried about the man who died?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 26, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: I'll let Tristan have the honour of proposing it.  Meantime--)
> 
> *Gabriel heads downstairs.  Many of the drugged nobles have fallen asleep.  For instance, Elise has collapsed, and Zoe is propping her up and checking her pulse.  The panic seems to have died down after no one else started dropping down, but now the murmured half-whispers of rumours and theories as to what transpired drift across the room like ghosts clinging to their favourite haunt.*
> 
> ...



“I’m afraid I don’t, but I would surely like to hear what it is they say, from your perfect ruby lips, my lady,” Gabriel says, with smile and a courtly bow. “As for the man who died, Meleagant Degorre was his name, I am bothered by why he died when none of the others have. I suppose it may have been the combination of his wounds and the Heartmelt Root discovered in the bread, but I am no authority on such things, so I guess I will be left wondering unless someone decides to enlighten me further.”


----------



## Fenris (Jan 26, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen looks away from the window over to Richard curiously. He seems completely ignorant of the horror that is to come.
> 
> "Unless?"





Tristan follows Richards eyes between Marie and Jacen, sitting side by side and his eyes grow wide as the same idea strikes him.

"Unless we use a decoy whom if the ruse is discovered could defend themselves. A decoy who could fight, yet still pass as a woman." Tristan slowly walks towards Jacen. "A young man, whose heart is strong but whose cheeks do not yet hold hair. A young man brave enough to face this fiend alone, a Musketeer perhaps, but still has the youth enough to make the disguise genuine enough." Tristan stops in front of Jacen,towering over him as Jacen is still seated, he looks down.

"What do you say lad, will you wear a dress to save the young lady that sits beside you and her honour as well as save her family from destruction?" asks Tristan with a loaded question.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2008)

Jacen stares at Tristan, looking poleaxed. Ironically, his wide-eyed horror makes him look even more passable as a female. He turns a shade of red and stammers, "But...you..I...Tristan! I don't look anything like Marie!"

He looks at her and motions at his head. 

"My hair's short. And..." he waves his hand over his chest, "...and...I look nothing like her!"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 26, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen stares at Tristan, looking poleaxed. Ironically, his wide-eyed horror makes him look even more passable as a female. He turns a shade of red and stammers, "But...you..I...Tristan! I don't look anything like Marie!"
> 
> He looks at her and motions at his head.
> 
> "My hair's short. And..." he waves his hand over his chest, "...and...I look nothing like her!"




Tristan's smile fades. "Well, I can't do it. But I understand lad. I just hate that we have to leave Marie in the clutches of that fiendish baker. I had thought you were willing to do whatever it took to save Marie. I thought that Marie could count upon a young dashing Musketeer to save her. I guess I was wrong." says Tristan as he turns away.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2008)

"That's not fair!" Jacen blurts, the tone and pitch of his voice rising. "I didn't say I wouldn't do it. I just...I was only saying..."

He calms himself down.

"I just meant, I don't think I could pull it off. I mean, unless this man is blind, he could never mistake me for her...even if I did wear a dress."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 26, 2008)

"I don't know, some make up, a wig. I think we could make it work. It's cool enough that a heavy cloak would hide the worst of it. Besides what other plan do we have? We must get the Tear back and we must keep Marie safe. The only other viable option we have is to allow Marie to go, hiding ourselves until Marie has the Tear, then find Marie. Of course I don't know how the Baker will give back the Tear. If we do what he says and Marie goes alone, how do we get the Tear back?" Ponders Tristan. He turns to the Patriarch.

"Tomas, it is your daughter, it is your family, it is your prophecy. While I know that I would but charge the scoundrel, or even concoct a plan to win both the Tear and Marie, these may not be risks you are willing to take. I am confident that we can do both. But this is your house, your family, your doom. I will abide by your decision." he adds with a bow and turns to sit, splitting the seam down the back of the greatcoat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 26, 2008)

(OOC: Didn't he say ten days?)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 26, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Didn't he say ten days?)




OOC: It does now


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 26, 2008)

*Sabine looks between Marie and Jacen and then grins.*

"Hmm, the hair colour is right, and the eyes would have been the hardest part to fake.  You know what it's time for Marie?"

"Wh...uh, I don't know?"

"Oh, I know!  It's time for an extreme makeover!  Fabulous!  I want to help too Sabine.  I have a place to start.  Mandrake-Wyldroot Extract Lotion is often used by balding men or women who want to grow their hair out.  It doesn't work right away, and it doesn't always work right, but given the standard effects and with the proper styling, your Jacen's hair could be as long and lustrous as Marie's by the appointed time."

"Mais oui, mon frere.  I think you have earned your spot in the makeover room.  As to the rest, makeup would easily cover the differences in face, especially since they look rather similar already.  If we put Jacen in shoes that resemble Marie's heels but have no actual heels, that would give the illusion that they are of the same height, too.  And fortunately, young Jacen isn't particularly barrel-chested or broad-shouldered.  If we used a high-cut dress that didn't bare any cleavage, plus a corset, if he can fit in it--though admittedly highly uncomfortable, it forces the body into a more appealing and feminine shape, I think I could do it."

"Aren't you forgetting something, Sister?"

"Oh, but of course!  We need a pair of cushions or falsies or something to make the bust look right.  Good catch, Marie."

"No, I meant that Jacen hasn't agreed to it yet.  You might be getting worked up over nothing."

"And I haven't agreed to it either," Tomas points out, "But if the boy's up to it, I'm willing to let you try this 'makeover' and then decide on whether or not I think we can risk it based on how reasonable this disguise is."

*Sabine and Richard slap their right hands together and then clasp them for a moment, the Rowaini equivalent of 'high-fiving'.*

"Wait a minute, not you Richard," Tomas continues, "Men don't do make-up and hair styling.  That's just queer.  You and I are going hunting to try to take our mind off our likely doom.  And there's a few things you need to know if I die first and then you somehow recover the Tear."

"Can Gerald come?  He's a much better hunter than I, and it would be awful and terribly cliche if one of us 'died in a hunting accident'."

"Hmm, that's true.  Okay, I guess he can come too, but he can't hear some of things I need to tell you."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2008)

Jacen stares at Sabine and Richard...then slowly, resignedly nods.

"All right. If that's the plan...I'll do it. I guess the details like where I keep my sword and voice we can handle if the rest of the disguise fits."

The reality of course is that Jacen, like a lot of young men of his build and appearance, has a fairly high voice for a male...a solid tenor. It's not hard to imagine him approximating a female voice with a little falsetto.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 27, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen stares at Sabine and Richard...then slowly, resignedly nods.
> 
> "All right. If that's the plan...I'll do it. I guess the details like where I keep my sword and voice we can handle if the rest of the disguise fits."
> 
> The reality of course is that Jacen, like a lot of young men of his build and appearance, has a fairly high voice for a male...a solid tenor. It's not hard to imagine him approximating a female voice with a little falsetto.



"Well, a sword will be difficult to hide..."

"He could certainly carry a few daggers in strategic places hidden by the dress though."

"True.  And of course, my cute little sister is a bit fond of swords as well as her flowers.  If our young Musketeer can play the part well and fake being in love with this thief and bedazzled by his splendid sword, maybe this Pumpernickel will even let him hold it, and then the tables have turned!  I mean, I'll assume he probably has a good sword, right?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 27, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, a sword will be difficult to hide..."
> 
> "He could certainly carry a few daggers in strategic places hidden by the dress though."
> 
> "True.  And of course, my cute little sister is a bit fond of swords as well as her flowers.  If our young Musketeer can play the part well and fake being in love with this thief and bedazzled by his splendid sword, maybe this Pumpernickel will even let him hold it, and then the tables have turned!  I mean, I'll assume he probably has a good sword, right?"




Tristan snorts at this and says "Ask Belinda about the size of his sword" before laughing.

"But yes, he is enamored with his sword"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 27, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I’m afraid I don’t, but I would surely like to hear what it is they say, from your perfect ruby lips, my lady,” Gabriel says, with smile and a courtly bow. “As for the man who died, Meleagant Degorre was his name, I am bothered by why he died when none of the others have. I suppose it may have been the combination of his wounds and the Heartmelt Root discovered in the bread, but I am no authority on such things, so I guess I will be left wondering unless someone decides to enlighten me further.”



"Heartmelt Root does speed up blood flow, so it is a thought, but then, he should have been unconscious and bleeding to death for about a minute's time during which he could have been saved.  You rushed to his side almost immediately, so I presume that even by then it was too late.  Maybe it had something to do with the Contravira Extract dose in him, though I am no healer, so I could not be sure."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 27, 2008)

"Very well.  I'd like to see the results of this disguise after my hunting trip with Richard, which shall take place tomorrow.  If the hair is not perfect yet, I shall assume it to be a work in progress, but the rest of it should be convincing or else we need to abandon this plan.  If we don't abandon it, I figure the young musketeer will need to know that as soon as possible so as to have time to learn how to move, act, and bear himself like a proper lady," Tomas ponders, "Do you all have lodging already nearby?  Even so, it may be most efficient if Jacen stayed here tonight at least."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 28, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Heartmelt Root does speed up blood flow, so it is a thought, but then, he should have been unconscious and bleeding to death for about a minute's time during which he could have been saved.  You rushed to his side almost immediately, so I presume that even by then it was too late.  Maybe it had something to do with the Contravira Extract dose in him, though I am no healer, so I could not be sure."



“Indeed, he was gone not long after I reached him,” Gabriel concedes. “Contravira Extract? What’s that my lady, and why would he have a dose of it in his system?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Indeed, he was gone not long after I reached him,” Gabriel concedes. “Contravira Extract? What’s that my lady, and why would he have a dose of it in his system?”



"Well unlike Heartmelt Root which must be ingested, Contravira Extract is a poison that only works if it is directly inserted into the blood stream.  It causes blood flow problems that can sometimes lead to shortness of breath, stunted muscle growth, and in men often impotence," Mlle X explains to Gabriel.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Very well.  I'd like to see the results of this disguise after my hunting trip with Richard, which shall take place tomorrow.  If the hair is not perfect yet, I shall assume it to be a work in progress, but the rest of it should be convincing or else we need to abandon this plan.  If we don't abandon it, I figure the young musketeer will need to know that as soon as possible so as to have time to learn how to move, act, and bear himself like a proper lady," Tomas ponders, "Do you all have lodging already nearby?  Even so, it may be most efficient if Jacen stayed here tonight at least."




"We are a two hour ride away sir. Jacen can stay and we will have his items sent along. What do you plan should our disguise not meet your expectations?

And how far are the Alisoth plains? And what are the ruins of?" asks Tristan.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "We are a two hour ride away sir. Jacen can stay and we will have his items sent along. What do you plan should our disguise not meet your expectations?
> 
> And how far are the Alisoth plains? And what are the ruins of?" asks Tristan.



"I don't know.  I think we'll have to give him Marie and then not think seriously about mounting a rescue until we are certain that the Tear is safe."

"The Alisoth plains are two or three day's hard ride from here.  Those ruins are an old manor house from long ago before the river dried out.  People say that it is haunted, but that is rubbish."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't know.  I think we'll have to give him Marie and then not think seriously about mounting a rescue until we are certain that the Tear is safe."





"As you wish"




> "The Alisoth plains are two or three day's hard ride from here.  Those ruins are an old manor house from long ago before the river dried out.  People say that it is haunted, but that is rubbish."




"So we really have but a week. Six days, as I would like to ride out ahead. Would these stories be about the Kataramu I have heard of?" asks Tristan


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "As you wish"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"We can't risk you riding ahead to examine the ruins and being seen if this Pumpernickel is also there early.  He was pretty explicit that he will destroy the Tear if we send support."

"The Katamaru?  What a joke.  That's just a children's story," Guillaume laughs.

"Some say that our faerie tales have an inkling of truth.  But regardless, that is a story of the northern woods, not the Alisoth Plains," Tommy points out.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 28, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well unlike Heartmelt Root which must be injected, Contravira Extract is a poison that only works if it is directly inserted into the blood stream.  It causes blood flow problems that can sometimes lead to shortness of breath, stunted muscle growth, and in men often impotence," Mlle X explains to Gabriel.



“Ah, well that sounds like something I’d do well to avoid,” Gabriel chuckles, trying to lighten the moment. “Well, whatever the cause, there’s nothing to be done about it now, though I hadn’t heard he’d been dosed with anything beyond the Heartmelt Root. Did the healer discover it after I was dragged upstairs?” he asks.

“Well, enough wondering why Meleagant died exactly, I think I’ll leave that in the hands of those better equipped to discover the cause,” Gabriel declares. “Now, shall we talk about you, my lady, and your mysterious conversation with my servant earlier? Specifically, I’m wondering whether you’ll favour me with your name, and what exactly the leyshar are, as neither of us have heard the term before?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Ah, well that sounds like something I’d do well to avoid,” Gabriel chuckles, trying to lighten the moment. “Well, whatever the cause, there’s nothing to be done about it now, though I hadn’t heard he’d been dosed with anything beyond the Heartmelt Root. Did the healer discover it after I was dragged upstairs?” he asks.
> 
> “Well, enough wondering why Meleagant died exactly, I think I’ll leave that in the hands of those better equipped to discover the cause,” Gabriel declares. “Now, shall we talk about you, my lady, and your mysterious conversation with my servant earlier? Specifically, I’m wondering whether you’ll favour me with your name, and what exactly the leyshar are, as neither of us have heard the term before?”



 (OOC: That should have read ingested rather than injected for Heartmelt, of course, since it was in the bread)

"Hmm, what indeed?" Mlle X smiles politely, "This party...it truly did live up to all the build-up surrounding it, didn't it?  I am glad to have made it here.  For now, I believe this must be my last scene in this little _vign_ette.  I was just curious, considering the death, about you...Adieu Monsieur."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 28, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: That should have read ingested rather than injected for Heartmelt, of course, since it was in the bread)
> 
> "Hmm, what indeed?" Mlle X smiles politely, "This party...it truly did live up to all the build-up surrounding it, didn't it?  I am glad to have made it here.  For now, I believe this must be my last scene in this little _vign_ette.  I was just curious, considering the death, about you...Adieu Monsieur."



OOC: Yeah, I realised you’d mixed it up, but for once I decided not to say anything. 

“Ah, well then, I guess I’m left with little to say, except to bid you adieu as well, my mysterious mademoiselle,” Gabriel remarks with another courtly bow and a good-natured grin, “Even if I am left with just as many questions as before we spoke. Well, I hope we will have the chance to meet again, my lady, for oh so many reasons...”

*Once, Mlle. X departs, Gabriel heads over to Zoe.*

“So, how is everything going Zoe? I see things have calmed down considerably since I was dragged away,” he chuckles, with a nod towards Elise.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, I realised you’d mixed it up, but for once I decided not to say anything.
> 
> “Ah, well then, I guess I’m left with little to say, except to bid you adieu as well, my mysterious mademoiselle,” Gabriel remarks with another courtly bow and a good-natured grin, “Even if I am left with just as many questions as before we spoke. Well, I hope we will have the chance to meet again, my lady, for oh so many reasons...”
> 
> ...



 *Zoe blushes.*

"That was...unexpected.  I hear that she was drugged...they all were.  Who would do such a thing?  At least Elise is going to be all right."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 28, 2008)

Jacen gets a mulish frown as Richard talks seriously about giving up his daughter.

"Sir," he says a bit stiffly, "I was always taught that it's our actions that raise us up, or doom us, not prophecies or anything like that. I find it very hard to believe that this...this gem could signal worse for your family than willingly surrendering your daughter to this...this man, who nearly killed Tristan and who drugged all your guests."

He raises a placating hand. "I mean no disrespect in saying that. Hopefully it won't come down to that. Just...if it does, I beg you to weigh your actions carefully."

He then adds, "And what's a Katamaru?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen gets a mulish frown as Richard talks seriously about giving up his daughter.
> 
> "Sir," he says a bit stiffly, "I was always taught that it's our actions that raise us up, or doom us, not prophecies or anything like that. I find it very hard to believe that this...this gem could signal worse for your family than willingly surrendering your daughter to this...this man, who nearly killed Tristan and who drugged all your guests."
> 
> ...



 (OOC: That's Tomas who was seriously considering it)

"Hmph," Tomas does not look pleased at being questioned, "Do you think I make that decision lightly?  Do you think any father could?  Let us hope for Marie's sake and the whole family's that you make a convincing lady, young man."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 28, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: That's Tomas who was seriously considering it)
> 
> "Hmph," Tomas does not look pleased at being questioned, "Do you think I make that decision lightly?  Do you think any father could?  Let us hope for Marie's sake and the whole family's that you make a convincing lady, young man."




(oops...got confused as to who was who. Thanks for the catch! )

Jacen nods, his face turning grim with resolve.

"I have some small acquaintance with acting. I promise you...when you see me next I will be every inch a lady."

He looks at his hands and lowers his voice a little, as if convincing himself. "If that's what it takes, that's what I'll do. That is the Musketeer way."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 28, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Zoe blushes.*
> 
> "That was...unexpected.  I hear that she was drugged...they all were.  Who would do such a thing?  At least Elise is going to be all right."



“Someone trying to create a distraction, I would think, one that seemed to work quite well. I believe the drug used was Heartmelt Root, which I’ve been told is pretty harmless ... well, apart from the embarrassment it might cause, but I’m glad you’re both okay nevertheless,” Gabriel offers with a smile, not prepared to reveal everything he knows.

“You know, I didn’t think anything could make you blush, Zoe Arobin,” his smile widening to a grin as he runs the back of two fingers gently along her cheek, “I’m glad to see you can be surprised by some things though.”


----------



## Velmont (Jan 28, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, I'm a bit confused about Hyacinthe location and company... missing a week-end and seeing things start to get very interesting. Lady jacen


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (oops...got confused as to who was who. Thanks for the catch! )
> 
> Jacen nods, his face turning grim with resolve.
> 
> ...



 *Tomas nods and walks off with Natalie.  Guillaume leaves too, obviously unhappy, probably from the chance of impending doom for his family or sister.*

"Very admirable, lad," Richard notes with a smile, "And I think in all the fuss, some of the others didn't notice you have the you-know-what."

"I saw it but didn't say anything," Tommy adds, "Of course, that might have been the exact omen that we expected with the early blooming.  But then, it doesn't matter who Marie picked to play across from her at the festival and tournament if she is taken away from us."

"Ca c'est vrai, mon frere," Richard admits, "Well, good luck.  I'd better go find Gerald and get ready for this hunting expedition."

(OOC: @Velmont--Hyacinthe is, unless otherwise specified, upstairs with all the Dulirands and all the Musketeers except Gabriel)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Someone trying to create a distraction, I would think, one that seemed to work quite well. I believe the drug used was Heartmelt Root, which I’ve been told is pretty harmless ... well, apart from the embarrassment it might cause, but I’m glad you’re both okay nevertheless,” Gabriel offers with a smile, not prepared to reveal everything he knows.
> 
> “You know, I didn’t think anything could make you blush, Zoe Arobin,” his smile widening to a grin as he runs the back of two fingers gently along her cheek, “I’m glad to see you can be surprised by some things though.”



"Hmm...'someone', eh?  Well, if it was you, I admit that you got me.  Then again, the way Meleagant reacted just before everyone else collapsed made it seem more urgent than it was...I was afraid that Elise was going to die too.  You're just lucky--if Meleagant was still alive under Heartmelt and started smooching you, I think your reputation might never have recovered," Zoe laughs impishly, shedding her flusteredness from before.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 28, 2008)

Jacen looks up at Tommy and Richard questioningly.

"I have what? The you-know-what?" He looks down at himself, alarmed, and pats his pockets. "What about Marie?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2008)

"You know Jacen, the Midnight Jacinth," Marie replies, moving over to Jacen and squeezing his hand, "Thank you so much for agreeing to this, Jacen.  Most men I know would have been too proud and insecure in their manhood to do this."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2008)

"The...oh right! The flower." Jacen grins, relieved. "As for the rest...well, I try not to take myself too seriously. It seems like there's so many punchlines and ironies in my life...I find it easier to laugh along than to get upset."

He grins sheepishly. "Besides, it's not so bad. It's all just cloth in the end. I'm still me underneath."

He adds, "What's that about a festival and...tournament, was it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 29, 2008)

"Marie gave that to you without telling you about the Lunar Festival?" Richard wags his finger, "You are naughty, ma petite souer."

*Marie blushes.*

"I wasn't thinking, and I just took it for granted that he knew," Marie admits, "The youngest unmarried Dulirand daughter has a part to play in that festival.  It's why the flower usually blooms later.  I'm supposed to give a brave noble knight the flower, and he will play the part across from me in the Festival and be my champion in the tournament...But Jacen, you're doing so much already and I know you might not be here by then.  I didn't mean for you to have to do that if you didn't want, I just wanted to give it to you...it would have wilted by tomorrow."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 29, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...'someone', eh?  Well, if it was you, I admit that you got me.  Then again, the way Meleagant reacted just before everyone else collapsed made it seem more urgent than it was...I was afraid that Elise was going to die too.  You're just lucky--if Meleagant was still alive under Heartmelt and started smooching you, I think your reputation might never have recovered," Zoe laughs impishly, shedding her flusteredness from before.



“Oh, not me, I have little knowledge of such things, in fact I didn’t even realise it was Heartmelt until Tommy worked it out ... like you, I thought it was something far more deadly,” Gabriel confesses. “Indeed, being smooched by Meleagant _would_ have been rather awkward to explain away, in the short term at least, though I think that my reputation would have recovered eventually, even if I had to seduce every lady in the realm to prove myself,” he declares with a laugh and a wink.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 29, 2008)

"See, but if you go too far overboard, girls will think you're compensating," Zoe winks, "Did you figure out what happened to Meleagant?  The healer puzzled over it for a long time, but I think he said he could find no evidence, but it was only clear it wasn't from those rather deep wounds you gave him."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 29, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "See, but if you go too far overboard, girls will think you're compensating," Zoe winks, "Did you figure out what happened to Meleagant?  The healer puzzled over it for a long time, but I think he said he could find no evidence, but it was only clear it wasn't from those rather deep wounds you gave him."



“Well, I guess you’re probably right, but I imagine it would have been most enjoyable nevertheless,” Gabriel chuckles. “The healer didn’t find a cause, but I thought ... he must have ... otherwise there’s something strange going on here, as our mysterious Mademoiselle X informed me Meleagant had a dose of Contravira Extract in him too, just before I came over here,” he replies, quickly looking around to see if Mlle. X is still around, even though after her last comment he knows she’s likely disappeared already.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 29, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, I guess you’re probably right, but I imagine it would have been most enjoyable nevertheless,” Gabriel chuckles. “The healer didn’t find a cause, but I thought ... he must have ... otherwise there’s something strange going on here, as our mysterious Mademoiselle X informed me Meleagant had a dose of Contravira Extract in him too, just before I came over here,” he replies, quickly looking around to see if Mlle. X is still around, even though after her last comment he knows she’s likely disappeared already.



 *Mlle. X is indeed gone.*

"Well, that's odd.  I didn't even see her checking him.  Maybe she just made it up?" Zoe shrugs, "I don't know.  It looks like this party is just about dying down now as a result of all the furor...Though the gossip is only beginning."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 29, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Mlle. X is indeed gone.*
> 
> "Well, that's odd.  I didn't even see her checking him.  Maybe she just made it up?" Zoe shrugs, "I don't know.  It looks like this party is just about dying down now as a result of all the furor...Though the gossip is only beginning."



“Perhaps she did...” Gabriel agrees, though he’s not completely convinced, “Well, lovely Zoe, I will leave you to care for Elise and go check on the others. By the way, what happened to Anne, I left her right here didn’t I?”

*Once he has his answer, Gabriel quickly makes his way through the room, checking on everyone who fell victim to the bread tainted by the Crimson Pumpernickle, making sure they’re all going to be okay, before he heads back upstairs.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 29, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Perhaps she did...” Gabriel agrees, though he’s not completely convinced, “Well, lovely Zoe, I will leave you to care for Elise and go check on the others. By the way, what happened to Anne, I left her right here didn’t I?”
> 
> *Once he has his answer, Gabriel quickly makes his way through the room, checking on everyone who fell victim to the bread tainted by the Crimson Pumpernickle, making sure they’re all going to be okay, before he heads back upstairs.*



"She's over there," Zoe points over to the side where the healer is checking on a few people, "I think her father will have her brought away to bed pretty soon."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 29, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "She's over there," Zoe points over to the side where the healer is checking on a few people, "I think her father will have her brought away to bed pretty soon."



OOC: I’ll assume from that we’ve stopped just after Zoe’s reply...

“Well, that’s probably a good idea for everyone who’s been drugged, and I imagine Elise’s father will be doing the same soon enough. Will you be making use of whatever arrangements are made for Elise, or do you need to make your own arrangements?” Gabriel asks with a playful smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 29, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: I’ll assume from that we’ve stopped just after Zoe’s reply...
> 
> “Well, that’s probably a good idea for everyone who’s been drugged, and I imagine Elise’s father will be doing the same soon enough. Will you be making use of whatever arrangements are made for Elise, or do you need to make your own arrangements?” Gabriel asks with a playful smile.



 *Zoe chuckles.*

"Monsieur, you need not worry for me.  My father is a Viscount, remember?  I already have my own arrangements.  I just want to make sure my friend is alright."

*Gabriel determines that all of them (except Meleagant of course) are okay, so he can head back upstairs.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 29, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Zoe chuckles.*
> 
> "Monsieur, you need not worry for me.  My father is a Viscount, remember?  I already have my own arrangements.  I just want to make sure my friend is alright."
> 
> *Gabriel determines that all of them (except Meleagant of course) are okay, so he can head back upstairs.*



OOC: On second thoughts, I think Gabriel will stay down here. 

“Indeed, it hadn’t slipped my mind, I just thought it polite to ask in case you required an escort,” Gabriel chuckles, “Well, I will leave you to it then my mischievous mademoiselle.”

*Once he finds out everyone else is okay, Gabriel decides to look for Felicity instead of returning upstairs, figuring he might as well make the best of the night ... after all, the others can fill him in later if anything important is said.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 29, 2008)

*Gabriel looks around, but he does not espy Felicity at first glance.  Many of the guests have cleared out after the drugged bread, and others have moved off to the sides to speak in hushed whispers, some glancing at Gabriel when they do.  He notices a dark-haired girl sitting in the corner who seems to be crying, tears streaming down her cheeks.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 29, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Gabriel looks around, but he does not espy Felicity at first glance.  Many of the guests have cleared out after the drugged bread, and others have moved off to the sides to speak in hushed whispers, some glancing at Gabriel when they do.  He notices a dark-haired girl sitting in the corner who seems to be crying, tears streaming down her cheeks.*



*Figuring he’s the source of at least some, if not all the gossip surrounding Meleagant’s death, Gabriel just smiles politely at anyone who looks his way.*

_“What’s the bet that the crying girl in the corner is either Meleagant’s sister or a lady in love with him,”_ Gabriel thinks to himself, as he turns and heads in her direction, _“Well, I might as well see how things stand now rather than later ... if I’ve guessed correctly.”_

“Pardon me, my lady, but I couldn’t help but notice you crying from across the room. Is there anything I can do?” he asks as he approaches.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 29, 2008)

Hyacinthe leaves Marie and Jacen speaking and approach Tristan. "Will you need my help in this project, master?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 29, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Figuring he’s the source of at least some, if not all the gossip surrounding Meleagant’s death, Gabriel just smiles politely at anyone who looks his way.*
> 
> _“What’s the bet that the crying girl in the corner is either Meleagant’s sister or a lady in love with him,”_ Gabriel thinks to himself, as he turns and heads in her direction, _“Well, I might as well see how things stand now rather than later ... if I’ve guessed correctly.”_
> 
> “Pardon me, my lady, but I couldn’t help but notice you crying from across the room. Is there anything I can do?” he asks as he approaches.



"You...you're Gabriel Marteau?" she asks, wiping a few tears away with the back of her hand.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 30, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You...you're Gabriel Marteau?" she asks, wiping a few tears away with the back of her hand.



“I am, my lady,” Gabriel replies, lowering himself to one knee in front of her so he’s at her level.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Marie gave that to you without telling you about the Lunar Festival?" Richard wags his finger, "You are naughty, ma petite souer."
> 
> *Marie blushes.*
> 
> "I wasn't thinking, and I just took it for granted that he knew," Marie admits, "The youngest unmarried Dulirand daughter has a part to play in that festival.  It's why the flower usually blooms later.  I'm supposed to give a brave noble knight the flower, and he will play the part across from me in the Festival and be my champion in the tournament...But Jacen, you're doing so much already and I know you might not be here by then.  I didn't mean for you to have to do that if you didn't want, I just wanted to give it to you...it would have wilted by tomorrow."




"Oh...no, it's...I'm flattered," Jacen replies. "I'm not really a -knight- though. I'd be honored to be your champion, but I can't promise I'd be much good on horseback or with lances or any of that. And I don't really fight well in all that armor." He clears his throat and shrugs. "So I wouldn't be offended if you chose another. But I would do my best, if you chose me."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Oh...no, it's...I'm flattered," Jacen replies. "I'm not really a -knight- though. I'd be honored to be your champion, but I can't promise I'd be much good on horseback or with lances or any of that. And I don't really fight well in all that armor." He clears his throat and shrugs. "So I wouldn't be offended if you chose another. But I would do my best, if you chose me."




Tristan laughs, "She's already has chosen you lad. You worry about learning to be a woman for the next week. Then when we have the Tear and Marie both safe, I'll show you how to hold a lance and other knightly things, if that is what is required of you. And dammit Jacen if a woman gives you an invitation such as this again and you say anything other than _'I would be honored to be your champion'_ I'll teach you proper manners in a manner you wouldn't like. Now would you care to amend your answer to Mademoiselle Marie?" says Tristan with a glare at Jacen.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2008)

> “I am, my lady,” Gabriel replies, lowering himself to one knee in front of her so he’s at her level.




"You...you...you killed..." she strikes out at him rather impotently but just winds up falling over herself and onto him, "...my poor brother.  Why did you...?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2008)

Jacen sighs and rubs the back of his neck.

"I was just being honest," he protests feebly...but then gives Marie an abashed 'what can you do' smile and repeats, "It would be an honor to be chosen as your champion."

Then he glances at Tristan, his expression suggesting that he'd like to stick his tongue out, but doesn't quite dare go that far.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 30, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You...you...you killed..." she strikes out at him rather impotently but just winds up falling over herself and onto him, "...my poor brother.  Why did you...?"



Gabriel catches Melisante Degorre and sits her gently back in her chair, holding her hands as he says, “I’m sorry Meleagant’s dead, Melisante, but it was not I who killed him. If he had died in the courtyard, I could not fault your judgement, my dear, however, he walked away from our duel, wounded and in pain to be sure, but still in full control of himself. Even those far better versed in the healing arts than I are confused as to why he died exactly, though I did hear them say your brother seemed to have weathered the wounds alright. Which seems a reasonable assumption, given my own observations and the fact he made it all the way from the courtyard to the great hall before suddenly collapsing.”


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen sighs and rubs the back of his neck.
> 
> "I was just being honest," he protests feebly...but then gives Marie an abashed 'what can you do' smile and repeats, "It would be an honor to be chosen as your champion."
> 
> Then he glances at Tristan, his expression suggesting that he'd like to stick his tongue out, but doesn't quite dare go that far.





Tristan reaches down and tousles Jacen hair. "There you go lad. A lady's champion does not refuse her. Now, I know I could you a drink. Tommy, Richard why don't you show me the the way to the cellar eh? Perhaps some cheese as well, but no bread!" says Tristan as he steers Tommy and Richard out of the room to try to give Jacen and Marie some privacy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2008)

> Gabriel catches Melisante Degorre and sits her gently back in her chair, holding her hands as he says, “I’m sorry Meleagant’s dead, Melisante, but it was not I who killed him. If he had died in the courtyard, I could not fault your judgement, my dear, however, he walked away from our duel, wounded and in pain to be sure, but still in full control of himself. Even those far better versed in the healing arts than I are confused as to why he died exactly, though I did hear them say your brother seemed to have weathered the wounds alright. Which seems a reasonable assumption, given my own observations and the fact he made it all the way from the courtyard to the great hall before suddenly collapsing.”




"I...you..." Melisante was sort of slumped against the wall before, not in a chair.  She sniffles and starts crying wordlessly against Gabriel's chest before pulling herself back to say one word, pregnant with a variety of strong emotions, "Why!?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2008)

"Actually, Sabine, why don't you and I conference on makeover tips now, since I won't be here for it tomorrow.  Tommy, do you want to go with Sir Tristan?"

"Okay," Tommy agrees, following Tristan.  Afterwards, he adds, "It seems like you're always taking me to get cheese..."

*Meanwhile, with everyone gone, Marie gives Jacen a reassuring hug, though whether she's trying to reassure Jacen or herself is unclear.*

"Jacen...it's going to be okay.  I'm so sorry that I got you involved in all of this..."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I...you..." Melisante was sort of slumped against the wall before, not in a chair.  She sniffles and starts crying wordlessly against Gabriel's chest before pulling herself back to say one word, pregnant with a variety of strong emotions, "Why!?"



OOC: Well, you shouldn’t just say sitting in the corner then. 

“If you’re asking why the duel, Melisante, I told him the matter would be concluded once it was over, so I won’t raise the particulars of why I first confronted him again. In fact we likely would not have dueled at all, as I was ready to walk away, but he continued to insult me over the matter I approached him about, and pricked my pride one too many times with his arrogant and condescending attitude. I’m sorry if hearing such about your brother hurts you, but I feel it better to speak truthfully on such matters,” Gabriel replies, looking into her eyes so she can see the sincerity in his.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Well, you shouldn’t just say sitting in the corner then.
> 
> “If you’re asking why the duel, Melisante, I told him the matter would be concluded once it was over, so I won’t raise the particulars of why I first confronted him again. In fact we likely would not have dueled at all, as I was ready to walk away, but he continued to insult me over the matter I approached him about, and pricked my pride one too many times with his arrogant and condescending attitude. I’m sorry if hearing such about your brother hurts you, but I feel it better to speak truthfully on such matters,” Gabriel replies, looking into her eyes so she can see the sincerity in his.



 *Melisante frowns.*

"I'm sure there's another side of that story, but we'll never hear it because he's..." she starts crying again, "And no one even seems to care!  How did he just die?  Did you poison him?!"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Melisante frowns.*
> 
> "I'm sure there's another side of that story, but we'll never hear it because he's..." she starts crying again, "And no one even seems to care!  How did he just die?  Did you poison him?!"



“Come now Melisante, I care, it bothers me greatly that I may have contributed to Meleagant’s death in some way, considering it was not my intention, I just don’t see what I can do about it,” Gabriel replies, wiping away a few of her tears. “And no, I didn’t poison him, not that I’m aware of anyway, though a lady did tell me he had a dose of Contravira Extract in his system, but I have no idea how she came by that information or if it’s even true.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Come now Melisante, I care, it bothers me greatly that I may have contributed to Meleagant’s death in some way, considering it was not my intention, I just don’t see what I can do about it,” Gabriel replies, wiping away a few of her tears. “And no, I didn’t poison him, not that I’m aware of anyway, though a lady did tell me he had a dose of Contravira Extract in his system, but I have no idea how she came by that information or if it’s even true.”



"Contravira extract?  Is that a poison?  I...I don't..." Melisante laments in frustration as Gabriel wipes away her tears, then she leans forward and starts to kiss him.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Contravira extract?  Is that a poison?  I...I don't..." Melisante laments in frustration as Gabriel wipes away her tears, then she leans forward and starts to kiss him.



Pushing Melisante back gently as she beings to kiss him, Gabriel thinks to himself, _“Refusing two ladies in one night, even if they are a little compromised, there must be something wrong with me ... perhaps Adrienne’s comments struck more deeply than I thought.”_

“While I appreciate the gesture, Melisante, I don’t think you’re in complete control of your emotions at the moment,” Gabriel says with a good-natured smile. “Now, back to the Contravira Extract. From what I was told, it is a poison, one that must be inserted directly into the blood stream, which causes blood flow problems that can sometimes lead to shortness of breath, stunted muscle growth, and often impotence in men.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Pushing Melisante back gently as she beings to kiss him, Gabriel thinks to himself, _“Refusing two ladies in one night, even if they are a little compromised, there must be something wrong with me ... perhaps Adrienne’s comments struck more deeply than I thought.”_
> 
> “While I appreciate the gesture, Melisante, I don’t think you’re in complete control of your emotions at the moment,” Gabriel says with a good-natured smile. “Now, back to the Contravira Extract. From what I was told, it is a poison, one that must be inserted directly into the blood stream, which causes blood flow problems that can sometimes lead to shortness of breath, stunted muscle growth, and often impotence in men.”



"Into...like...but...with a sword," she still seems a bit flustered, but she pulls away more and backs several feet from him.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Into...like...but...with a sword," she still seems a bit flustered, but she pulls away more and backs several feet from him.



“Well, yes, I suppose it’s possible, but I didn’t notice anything on the blade I dueled your brother with. Of course, I wouldn’t know what I was looking for, as I know nothing of Contravira Extract or any other poison except what I was told, but the blade seemed clean,” Gabriel replies with a frown, unsettled by the fact that he may have been the one to deliver the poison into Meleagant’s system.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, yes, I suppose it’s possible, but I didn’t notice anything on the blade I dueled your brother with. Of course, I wouldn’t know what I was looking for, as I know nothing of Contravira Extract or any other poison except what I was told, but the blade seemed clean,” Gabriel replies with a frown, unsettled by the fact that he may have been the one to deliver the poison into Meleagant’s system.



 *Melisante simply shakes her head and turns away.  She's not in a very good way right now, and she probably feels pretty bad about herself for coming onto the man who killed her brother, especially after being rebuffed.  She's probably too embarrassed to want to see him any more.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Melisante simply shakes her head and turns away.  She's not in a very good way right now, and she probably feels pretty bad about herself for coming onto the man who killed her brother, especially after being rebuffed.  She's probably too embarrassed to want to see him any more.*



Gabriel puts a hand gently on her shoulder, as he says, “Don’t worry about the kiss, Melisante, I know you’re confused at the moment, otherwise I would have been more than pleased to return your kiss, but the way things stand I just felt as if I’d be taking advantage of your fragile state. I’m really am sorry about Meleagant, I’ll leave now if you’d like to be alone...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Gabriel puts a hand gently on her shoulder, as he says, “Don’t worry about the kiss, Melisante, I know you’re confused at the moment, otherwise I would have been more than pleased to return your kiss, but the way things stand I just felt as if I’d be taking advantage of your fragile state. I’m really am sorry about Meleagant, I’ll leave now if you’d like to be alone...”



"Yes, please leave...Anne...I will..." Melisante sniffles and stands up, heading towards her brother's body.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, please leave...Anne...I will..." Melisante sniffles and stands up, heading towards her brother's body.



“Anne? What was that about Anne?” Gabriel asks, starting after Melisante.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Anne? What was that about Anne?” Gabriel asks, starting after Melisante.



 *Melisante simply ignores him and walks out of the room, though she isn't particularly fast, so he could easily grab her arm or cut her off if he'd like.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Melisante simply ignores him and walks out of the room, though she isn't particularly fast, so he could easily grab her arm or cut her off if he'd like.*



*Gabriel decides to follow Melisante instead of being forceful about having his question answered, figuring he might find out something if he’s patient. Plus he’d like to check Meleagant’s body for any other wounds that might be the source of the poisoning he’s been told about ... assuming they’ll let him anywhere near the body.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Gabriel decides to follow Melisante instead of being forceful about having his question answered, figuring he might find out something if he’s patient. Plus he’d like to check Meleagant’s body for any other wounds that might be the source of the poisoning he’s been told about ... assuming they’ll let him anywhere near the body.*



 *Melisante heads to where her brother's body is being kept.  Eventually, she notices that Gabriel is following her and fixes him with a glare as if to discourage him from continuing.  Meleagant's body is laid flat in the room the healer uses to treat the sick and wounded, a sheet laid atop him.  If Gabriel is still following, Melisante turns and simpyl says:*

"Go away...Haven't you done enough?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Actually, Sabine, why don't you and I conference on makeover tips now, since I won't be here for it tomorrow.  Tommy, do you want to go with Sir Tristan?"
> 
> "Okay," Tommy agrees, following Tristan.  Afterwards, he adds, "It seems like you're always taking me to get cheese..."
> 
> ...




Jacen pats her back, then returns the hug, albeit a bit awkwardly.

"No, it's all right," he says. "I mean, first...I don't mind being involved in all this in the first place. This is what Musketeers are supposed to do, after all. Chase down ruffians, save people in need...all of that. I just hope I don't mess it up is all." He chuckles, but then turns more serious.

"Second, nothing you did forced me into anything. Whatever happens to me, it was me who chose this path. The day I presented myself to be a Musketeer. Everything since then has led to now...and I wouldn't trade any of it. Including now."

He pats her head reassuringly. "Try not to worry...and definitely feel no guilt. All right?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen pats her back, then returns the hug, albeit a bit awkwardly.
> 
> "No, it's all right," he says. "I mean, first...I don't mind being involved in all this in the first place. This is what Musketeers are supposed to do, after all. Chase down ruffians, save people in need...all of that. I just hope I don't mess it up is all." He chuckles, but then turns more serious.
> 
> ...



 *Marie nods.*

"Okay," she smiles at him, "And your friend Tristan is funny, but if you don't want to be my champion or you have to leave for Musketeer business or something, it's okay.  I was just hoping maybe you could stay for that if you want..."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Melisante heads to where her brother's body is being kept.  Eventually, she notices that Gabriel is following her and fixes him with a glare as if to discourage him from continuing.  Meleagant's body is laid flat in the room the healer uses to treat the sick and wounded, a sheet laid atop him.  If Gabriel is still following, Melisante turns and simpyl says:*
> 
> "Go away...Haven't you done enough?"



OOC: You’re definitely keeping things interesting, I’ll say that. 

“I’m afraid I can’t acquiesce, Melisante, and I feel I’m going to upset you once again by requesting to look at Meleagant’s body, as I haven’t yet checked for any wounds other than those I inflicted, where poison might have been introduced,” Gabriel replies with a regretful look, taking a step towards the covered body. “Also, your mentioning of Anne’s name has me intrigued. You do realise I was speaking with Meleagant on Anne’s behalf, don’t you?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

> “I’m afraid I can’t acquiesce, Melisante, and I feel I’m going to upset you once again by requesting to look at Meleagant’s body, as I haven’t yet checked for any wounds other than those I inflicted, where poison might have been introduced,” Gabriel replies with a regretful look, taking a step towards the covered body. “Also, your mentioning of Anne’s name has me intrigued. You do realise I was speaking with Meleagant on Anne’s behalf, don’t you?”




"Not on your life, _sir_.  I don't want you tampering with my brother's body to try to make yourself look innocent.  The only injuries he has on him are from your blade.  Now leave me.  If you must hear of Anne before you go, Anne was being a bitch and picking on me, so my brother," she begins to cry as she reminisces, "He just...all he...he just wanted to stand up for me..." she begins to cry but she collects herself enough to glare at Gabriel, "Now just leave!  You're not going to hurt my brother or desecrate his body, not ever again."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Not on your life, _sir_.  I don't want you tampering with my brother's body to try to make yourself look innocent.  The only injuries he has on him are from your blade.  Now leave me.  If you must hear of Anne before you go, Anne was being a bitch and picking on me, so my brother," she begins to cry as she reminisces, "He just...all he...he just wanted to stand up for me..." she begins to cry but she collects herself enough to glare at Gabriel, "Now just leave!  You're not going to hurt my brother or desecrate his body, not ever again."



“Look Melisante, I may not have liked your brother after his derogatory slurs against me, but I certainly didn’t want him dead ... though if I had, I would have done it with a blade, not poison,” Gabriel replies angrily, finally having had enough of being accused of using poison. “I suppose I could have the healer check him instead if you’d prefer, I’m sure he’d know what to look for better than I,” he offers, cooling down a little. “As for the blade I used, it was provided by Anne, so if there is any accusation of poison you might want to throw it her way, though unless her father usually carries poisoned blades around I don’t know when she’d have had the chance to apply it.”


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Marie nods.*
> 
> "Okay," she smiles at him, "And your friend Tristan is funny, but if you don't want to be my champion or you have to leave for Musketeer business or something, it's okay.  I was just hoping maybe you could stay for that if you want..."




He grins weakly. "He wasn't really joking," Jacen admits, "But I was being serious too. It IS an honor to be your champion, and I will most definitely stay if I have anything to say about it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Look Melisante, I may not have liked your brother after his derogatory slurs against me, but I certainly didn’t want him dead ... though if I had, I would have done it with a blade, not poison,”




"From where I stand, you appear to have used both at once," Melisante says sadly.


> “As for the blade I used, it was provided by Anne, so if there is any accusation of poison you might want to throw it her way, though unless her father usually carries poisoned blades around I don’t know when she’d have had the chance to apply it.”



"That doesn't surprise me.  Poison just suits her.  It's like her personality...Now please go away," she stands blocking the door.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> He grins weakly. "He wasn't really joking," Jacen admits, "But I was being serious too. It IS an honor to be your champion, and I will most definitely stay if I have anything to say about it."



"Well, that makes me glad, Jacen," Marie smiles, "Please keep that flower safe.  I know this is going to be dangerous, but as long as you have it, I'll feel likeI'm there with you to keep you safe..."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2008)

He nods and gently pats it.

"I'll keep it safe then, as long as it lasts."

With that, Jacen pauses, then asks curiously, "What do you think about this whole idea of prophecy and the Tear and all? Is this the first time this Crimson...the first time he's bothered you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> He nods and gently pats it.
> 
> "I'll keep it safe then, as long as it lasts."
> 
> With that, Jacen pauses, then asks curiously, "What do you think about this whole idea of prophecy and the Tear and all? Is this the first time this Crimson...the first time he's bothered you?"



"Honestly, I've never even heard of a Crimson Pumpernickel before.  As for the Tear, I don't know about any prophecy...Father hasn't even told me exactly what the truth is.  I think that a prophecy isn't exactly what it is either, but there's something, some secret...I bet he might tell Richard tomorrow.  That could be why he wants to take him out hunting."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "From where I stand, you appear to have used both at once," Melisante says sadly.
> 
> "That doesn't surprise me.  Poison just suits her.  It's like her personality...Now please go away," she stands blocking the door.



“Well, there seems little I can do to convince you otherwise, considering you won’t let me prove my innocence by seeing if there are more than two fresh wounds on his body, so I guess I might as well leave,” Gabriel replies with a frown. “I want you to know though, before I go, that if your brother had simply apologised to Anne as I asked, and hadn’t pushed me until I could no longer ignore his insults, that we would not have dueled at all.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well, there seems little I can do to convince you otherwise, considering you won’t let me see for myself and prove my innocence by seeing if there are more than two fresh wounds on his body, so I guess I might as well leave,” Gabriel replies with a frown. “I want you to know though, before I go, that if your brother had simply apologised to Anne as I asked, and hadn’t pushed me until I could no longer ignore his insults, that we would not have dueled at all.”



"After what Anne did, of course he wouldn't apologise to her little pawn.  Anyone who knows my brother would have known that," Melisante points out, "Goodbye."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Actually, Sabine, why don't you and I conference on makeover tips now, since I won't be here for it tomorrow.  Tommy, do you want to go with Sir Tristan?"
> 
> "Okay," Tommy agrees, following Tristan.  Afterwards, he adds, "It seems like you're always taking me to get cheese..."




Tristan laughs. "It's not the cheese lad, it's the wine. And the cheese happens to be near the wine. Actually I could go for a late supper right now as well. Something to help the blood, heal the body and soothe the soul. I think I need to see your healer here before the night is over Tommy. But I know that the damn Baker will need to find one as well! Onto the cheese Tommy, much like the priest in your story, the cheese is but a stand in. In allowed us to talk privately away from the deCheveres sisters earlier, and now it allows Jacen and Marie to talk privately away from you and I."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "After what Anne did, of course he wouldn't apologise to her little pawn.  Anyone who knows my brother would have known that," Melisante points out, "Goodbye."



“Perhaps, but then how hard would it have been to apologise for laying hands on her. Though, in the end, that holds no relevance as to why we ended up dueling, as I was ready to leave without an apology and was doing just that, when he insulted _me_ one time too many,” Gabriel points out. “So your brother is not blameless in this, no matter what you might wish to believe ... assuming, of course, that the blade I used was poisoned. In fact, looking back on it, I believe he was insulting me for the express purpose of having me challenge him, as it was he and not I who brought up fighting in the first place.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan laughs. "It's not the cheese lad, it's the wine. And the cheese happens to be near the wine. Actually I could go for a late supper right now as well. Something to help the blood, heal the body and soothe the soul. I think I need to see your healer here before the night is over Tommy. But I know that the damn Baker will need to find one as well! Onto the cheese Tommy, much like the priest in your story, the cheese is but a stand in. In allowed us to talk privately away from the deCheveres sisters earlier, and now it allows Jacen and Marie to talk privately away from you and I."



"Like the priest?  Are you accusing me of metaphor, sir?  For that, I can surely never forgive you," Tommy laughs, "Alright, let's get some wine.  Do you mean from the tables at the party or from the wine cellar, since that isn't near the cheese..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Perhaps, but then how hard would it have been to apologise for laying hands on her. Though, in the end, that holds no relevance as to why we ended up dueling, as I was ready to leave without an apology and was doing just that, when he insulted _me_ one time too many,” Gabriel points out. “So your brother is not blameless in this, no matter what you might wish to believe ... assuming, of course, that the blade I used was poisoned. In fact, looking back on it, I believe he was insulting me for the express purpose of having me challenge him, as it was he and not I who brought up fighting in the first place.”



 *Melisante doesn't want to hear more of Gabriel's continual justifications, so she shuts the door to mourn in peace.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Melisante doesn't want to hear more of Gabriel's continual justifications, so she shuts the door to mourn in peace.*



*Troubled with his conduct towards Melisante, realising he wasn’t likely to get through to the distraught girl no matter what he said, Gabriel heads back out the way he came in search of the healer.*


----------



## Fenris (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Like the priest?  Are you accusing me of metaphor, sir?  For that, I can surely never forgive you," Tommy laughs, "Alright, let's get some wine.  Do you mean from the tables at the party or from the wine cellar, since that isn't near the cheese..."




"The cellar. I have no desire to drink from uncorked wine this evening. Once we have a few bottles, then we'll head tot the kitchen for some cheese. And some beef. And whatever else we find." replies Tristan.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "The cellar. I have no desire to drink from uncorked wine this evening. Once we have a few bottles, then we'll head tot the kitchen for some cheese. And some beef. And whatever else we find." replies Tristan.



"Very well, the wine cellar is this way," Tommy leads Tristan to the wine cellar, which has a wide array of bottles with vintages of all sorts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Troubled with his conduct towards Melisante, realising he wasn’t likely to get through to the distraught girl no matter what he said, Gabriel heads back out the way he came in search of the healer.*



 *Gabriel notices the healer coming back the other way toward the room where Melisante is.*


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Gabriel notices the healer coming back the other way toward the room where Melisante is.*



“Excuse me, I was just wondering if you know what Contravira Extract might have done to Meleagant, combined with either his wounds, the Heartmelt, or both?” Gabriel asks, “As someone told me he had a dose of it in him, and I’m afraid it may have be I who introduced it into his system by the blade I used when we dueled.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Excuse me, I was just wondering if you know what Contravira Extract might have done to Meleagant, combined with either his wounds, the Heartmelt, or both?” Gabriel asks, “As someone told me he had a dose of it in him, and I’m afraid it may have be I who introduced it into his system by the blade I used when we dueled.”



 "Contravira Extract?  I don't know much about it...but Contravira obstructs blood flow, and Heartmelt increases it, so...I suppose it could cause a heart attack, which fits the symptoms.  Whoever said that, if it's right, it's a brilliant diagnosis.  I don't know anyone who could have pieced the interaction together like that."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Very well, the wine cellar is this way," Tommy leads Tristan to the wine cellar, which has a wide array of bottles with vintages of all sorts.




Tristan browses for a bit and picks out a nice pair of bottles, and finds a nice corner to sit down. He opens the first bottle and drains half of it before pausing to speak. 

"So Tommy who did you dance with after I left hmmm? Angelique or Triel? Or Both?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Contravira Extract?  I don't know much about it...but Contravira obstructs blood flow, and Heartmelt increases it, so...I suppose it could cause a heart attack, which fits the symptoms.  Whoever said that, if it's right, it's a brilliant diagnosis.  I don't know anyone who could have pieced the interaction together like that."



“It was the mysterious Mademoiselle X who imparted that information to me, but sadly she left some time ago, so we’ll gain no more insight from her this evening. She also said the extract must be introduced directly into the blood stream, so unless you found more fresh wounds than the two I left him with when you examined him, then I am certainly the fool who introduced it into his system, albeit unwittingly,” Gabriel admits.

“Oh, Meleagant’s sister, Melisante, is in your room mourning her brother, so you may want to inform her of your diagnosis,” Gabriel says almost as an afterthought, as he begins to walk away, “And please offer her my heartfelt apologies again, as I fear she no longer wishes to listen to anything I say.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan browses for a bit and picks out a nice pair of bottles, and finds a nice corner to sit down. He opens the first bottle and drains half of it before pausing to speak.
> 
> "So Tommy who did you dance with after I left hmmm? Angelique or Triel? Or Both?"



"I danced with both of them.  The Dechevres sisters can be quite insistent," Tommy admits, "Do you think this scheme is going to be safe for Jacen...and for Marie?  If this 'Baker' has spies, we're going to need to sneak out Marie earlier to an undisclosed location and have Jacen replace her for the last stretch before the date in the ransom note."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “It was the mysterious Mademoiselle X who imparted that information to me, but sadly she left some time ago, so we’ll gain no more insight from her this evening. She also said the extract must be introduced directly into the blood stream, so unless you found more fresh wounds than the two I left him with when you examined him, then I am certainly the fool who introduced it into his system, albeit unwittingly,” Gabriel admits.
> 
> “Oh, Meleagant’s sister, Melisante, is in your room mourning her brother, so you may want to inform her of your diagnosis,” Gabriel says almost as an afterthought, as he begins to walk away, “And please offer her my heartfelt apologies again, as I fear she no longer wishes to listen to anything I say.”



 "I...see.  Considering that no one had ever heard of a 'Mlle. X' before tonight, I doubt we will ever see her again at all," the healer points out, "I'm not ready to say that it's a for certain, but it is a sensical diagnosis that could be right."

*The healer heads past back to the room, leaving Gabriel free to go elsewhere.*


----------



## Fenris (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I danced with both of them.  The Dechevres sisters can be quite insistent," Tommy admits, "Do you think this scheme is going to be safe for Jacen...and for Marie?  If this 'Baker' has spies, we're going to need to sneak out Marie earlier to an undisclosed location and have Jacen replace her for the last stretch before the date in the ransom note."




Tristan laughs and takes another drink "Yes, I can see that. Well they both fancy you Tommy, can't go wrong either way there. Jacen will be safe enough I think, he's quick with a blade. But spies, yes. This Baker had access to your kitchen, and he wore a mask, there is no reason why he could not be in the kitchen as we speak. Well, expect for the large hole I put into him. But I am sure your father will take care of the staff. But he may indeed have spies there. We must make sure this stays a secret, known to only the family, can your family do that Tommy? Should we Jacen and Marie to a summer cottage perhaps so that only our Marie rides forth?" ponders Tristan


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tristan laughs and takes another drink "Yes, I can see that. Well they both fancy you Tommy, can't go wrong either way there. Jacen will be safe enough I think, he's quick with a blade. But spies, yes. This Baker had access to your kitchen, and he wore a mask, there is no reason why he could not be in the kitchen as we speak. Well, expect for the large hole I put into him. But I am sure your father will take care of the staff. But he may indeed have spies there. We must make sure this stays a secret, known to only the family, can your family do that Tommy? Should we Jacen and Marie to a summer cottage perhaps so that only our Marie rides forth?" ponders Tristan



"Well yes, it definitely needs to stay a secret.  My first thought was to spirit her away to another holding, just as you suggest.  But the trouble with that is that even if we manage to keep what is going on a secret, a spy might be able to state that something clandestine is going on.  And we risk that a carriage carrying her away might be ambushed.  I had another though, though.  What if we dressed Marie up as Jacen and sent her with you and Gabriel?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well yes, it definitely needs to stay a secret.  My first thought was to spirit her away to another holding, just as you suggest.  But the trouble with that is that even if we manage to keep what is going on a secret, a spy might be able to state that something clandestine is going on.  And we risk that a carriage carrying her away might be ambushed.  I had another though, though.  What if we dressed Marie up as Jacen and sent her with you and Gabriel?"




Tristan grins "So if you got the brains, and Guillaume the sword, what did Richard get?" asks Tristan with a laugh. "That is a great idea. Very clever Tommy. Now can we get your Father to go along with it. And where can we hide Marie? A week at the inn won't hold up to a disguise I fear, though if she kept to her room it might."

********************************************************************


			
				Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> Hyacinthe leaves Marie and Jacen speaking and approach Tristan. "Will you need my help in this project, master?"




"Of course Hyacinthe, we can't do much without you! Any help you can offer will be valued. I think Jacen may need a few things since he will be staying here. See what he needs."

OOC: Sorry I missed this Velmont


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

> Tristan grins "So if you got the brains, and Guillaume the sword, what did Richard get?" asks Tristan with a laugh. "That is a great idea. Very clever Tommy. Now can we get your Father to go along with it. And where can we hide Marie? A week at the inn won't hold up to a disguise I fear, though if she kept to her room it might."




"The inheritance?" Tommy jokes, "I don't know, of the three brothers, I guess Big Brother has the looks?  I don't know.  I don't really know what attracts women, but they do seem to swoon over big brother and lavish attention over him and say he's handsome."

"You could just have Marie follow you around at your daily tasks perhaps?  You three are not well known in this place, so it's unlikely anyone will know Jacen well enough to notice the slight difference in height...As for Father, I'm unsure of whether he'll go for it.  If he divines my second reason for suggesting it, he will surely be against it."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The inheritance?" Tommy jokes, "I don't know, of the three brothers, I guess Big Brother has the looks?  I don't know.  I don't really know what attracts women, but they do seem to swoon over big brother and lavish attention over him and say he's handsome."
> 
> "You could just have Marie follow you around at your daily tasks perhaps?  You three are not well known in this place, so it's unlikely anyone will know Jacen well enough to notice the slight difference in height...As for Father, I'm unsure of whether he'll go for it.  If he divines my second reason for suggesting it, he will surely be against it."





"Is that why Richard was in the cellar with Gerald instead of with his guests at a party for him to find a wife?" asks Tristan with a wry smile.


"And the second reason is? Unless dire, I won't mention it to Tomas."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Is that why Richard was in the cellar with Gerald instead of with his guests at a party for him to find a wife?" asks Tristan with a wry smile.
> 
> 
> "And the second reason is? Unless dire, I won't mention it to Tomas."



"No doubt," Tommy agrees, "The second reason.  Well I guess it was more opaque than I originally thought.  Which is good, really.  It's just that Marie is fascinated with swords, and women, especially ladies of her stature, are forbidden to use them.  In fact, after some...incidents...Marie specifically has been forbidden to even carry one.  But you see, Jacen the musketeer carries around a sword all the time, doesn't he?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I...see.  Considering that no one had ever heard of a 'Mlle. X' before tonight, I doubt we will ever see her again at all," the healer points out, "I'm not ready to say that it's a for certain, but it is a sensical diagnosis that could be right."
> 
> *The healer heads past back to the room, leaving Gabriel free to go elsewhere.*



Gabriel shrugs, “Probably not, but her information gives you something to test for. As for what you tell Melisante, that’s your prerogative, but even telling her you have a working theory on why he died has to be better than saying you have no idea.”

_“Perhaps not you, but I feel I’m going to run into Mlle. X again,”_ Gabriel thinks as he heads back to the great hall, where he grabs a bottle of ternan, finds somewhere to sit away from everyone, and begins drinking.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2008)

_OOC: Thanks Fenris... i was wondering what to do next._

Hyacinthe nods. He goes to Jacen, but see him with Marie. So he just pull back for a moment, not to disturb him. After a moment, he decides to interrupt them.

Hyancinthe clears his throat as he approach as a warning. He bows at Jacen. "Master Jacen. Master d'Toussaint told me that you will stay here for the night. I also heard about the brave dead you want to do. If you need anything to prepare yourself or just to pass the night here, I'll make sure you have it."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 1, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No doubt," Tommy agrees, "The second reason.  Well I guess it was more opaque than I originally thought.  Which is good, really.  It's just that Marie is fascinated with swords, and women, especially ladies of her stature, are forbidden to use them.  In fact, after some...incidents...Marie specifically has been forbidden to even carry one.  But you see, Jacen the musketeer carries around a sword all the time, doesn't he?"




OOC: I had to reread that twice. Punctuation made a big difference 
_'Marie is fascinated with swords, and women'_  

"That he does Tommy. You are a devious little fellow. I wonder if the deCheveres sisters know the depths of your deceptive manners" smiles Tristan

"But a kind brother to indulge your sister's whim while saving her. We needn't mention it to anyone. She can carry Jacen's sword for a bit, I'll make sure she doesn't hurt herself. And after all, a scholar like you can defend the carrying of a weapon as different from it's use, yes? I fear though your father is running out of options. At the least Marie seems more important than the Tear, which speaks well of your father."  Tristan finishes the first bottle, grabs a third and adds "Come let's go to the kitchen. I am hungry, and perhaps the sight of a musketeer in the kitchen will scare out a spy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 1, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: I had to reread that twice. Punctuation made a big difference
> _'Marie is fascinated with swords, and women'_
> 
> "That he does Tommy. You are a devious little fellow. I wonder if the deCheveres sisters know the depths of your deceptive manners" smiles Tristan
> ...



 (OOC:  )

"I would not be surprised.  As I am told, such is the hallmark of the nobility.  Then again, they didn't seem to understand the moral of the story of that priest, so perhaps not.  Very sweet girls, Triel and Angelique, and pretty, but not the brightest pair, those two."

"Yes, carrying and using are very different.  In fact, the difference between appearing to be capable of doing something and actually being capable is crucial in many power plays among both the nobility and church...As for Father, it seems to me that the Tear _is_ more important to him than Marie, but only insomuch as if he is correct, then the Tear's destruction would mean the death of Marie and all the rest of us.  I would think he believes that it is better for Marie to be alive and unhappy in this Pumpernickel's clutches than for all of us to be dead, but if he has the chance to save everyone and punish the varlet who dared demand his darling youngest daughter, and if the plan seems unlikely to backfire, then it would be worth it to try.  I suppose it is lucky that Marie is probably Father's favourite daughter.  Other men tell me that Sabine is the more beautiful of the two, but Father has always had a soft spot for little Marie."

*Tommy follows Tristan to the kitchen to scare up some cheese.*


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC:  )
> 
> "I would not be surprised.  As I am told, such is the hallmark of the nobility.  Then again, they didn't seem to understand the moral of the story of that priest, so perhaps not.  Very sweet girls, Triel and Angelique, and pretty, but not the brightest pair, those two."
> 
> ...




"Who could pay attention to the moral when they are making mooney eyes at you"  teases Tristan.

"It is a difficult choice I agree and at times you need to cut a horse from the team to ensure the carriage makes the trip, but Marie is a pretty filly. Though Sabine still owes me a dance. I can only assure you Tommy I will do all in my power for your sister and your family.  I have a score to settle with that Baker. I liked that shirt." says Tristan as he starts directing servants to bring meat and cheese as though he himself were the son of the lord and not merely accompanying him. But Tristan did really like that shirt.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 2, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Who could pay attention to the moral when they are making mooney eyes at you"  teases Tristan.
> 
> "It is a difficult choice I agree and at times you need to cut a horse from the team to ensure the carriage makes the trip, but Marie is a pretty filly. Though Sabine still owes me a dance. I can only assure you Tommy I will do all in my power for your sister and your family.  I have a score to settle with that Baker. I liked that shirt." says Tristan as he starts directing servants to bring meat and cheese as though he himself were the son of the lord and not merely accompanying him. But Tristan did really like that shirt.



"We shall see how it turns out...I feel a storm coming, and I can only pray for my family's safety in what is to come."

*Later, upstairs after Tristan's demands, the servants looks unsure and glance to Tommy, but he nods and waves them to do as Tristan asked.*

(OOC: Haven't seen anything from the Jacen/Marie/(and now Hyacinthe) subgroup--what's up?  Are people ready for Tristan and Gabriel to return to Lanvariel's Blessing?)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Honestly, I've never even heard of a Crimson Pumpernickel before.  As for the Tear, I don't know about any prophecy...Father hasn't even told me exactly what the truth is.  I think that a prophecy isn't exactly what it is either, but there's something, some secret...I bet he might tell Richard tomorrow.  That could be why he wants to take him out hunting."




Jacen shakes his head. "It seems like he's taking it pretty seriously, and I guess he has his reasons..."

He looks at Marie. "You know...we may be making this a lot harder than we have to be. I mean, anyone who can fight Tristan like that, AND who knows as much about drugs and herbs, AND who could steal a heavily defended family treasure...there can't be many people who fit that description. That must be why he's doing the whole Crimson Pumpernickel thing. A misdirection."

He pauses. "In fact...would he even have had time to sit and wait in your closet, after spiking the entire party and stealing the gem? I wonder if there's more than one person involved here."

(edited to remove slanderous mistake - Apologies to Gabriel )


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen shakes his head. "It seems like he's taking it pretty seriously, and I guess he has his reasons..."
> 
> He looks at Marie. "You know...we may be making this a lot harder than we have to be. I mean, anyone who can fight Gabriel _Tristan_ like that




OOC:


----------



## unleashed (Feb 4, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Haven't seen anything from the Jacen/Marie/(and now Hyacinthe) subgroup--what's up?  Are people ready for Tristan and Gabriel to return to Lanvariel's Blessing?)



OOC: Sorry I haven’t been around, busy Friday/weekend.   So, unless Gabriel spots someone he'd like to talk with (namely Felicity or anyone who showed an interest in him), Melisante comes to find him, or anyone else is intending to seek him out, he’s quite ready to head back to Lanvariel’s Blessing with what’s left of the bottle of ternan.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 4, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (edited to remove slanderous mistake - Apologies to Gabriel )



OOC: Thanks for clearing that up, as Gabriel wouldn't want to be known as the man who failed to capture the Crimson Pumpernickel!


----------



## Fenris (Feb 4, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks for clearing that up, as Gabriel wouldn't want to be known as the man who failed to capture the Crimson Pumpernickel!


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2008)

OOC: If Jacen needs nothing Hyacinthe is ready to go.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 5, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen shakes his head. "It seems like he's taking it pretty seriously, and I guess he has his reasons..."
> 
> He looks at Marie. "You know...we may be making this a lot harder than we have to be. I mean, anyone who can fight Tristan like that, AND who knows as much about drugs and herbs, AND who could steal a heavily defended family treasure...there can't be many people who fit that description. That must be why he's doing the whole Crimson Pumpernickel thing. A misdirection."
> 
> ...



"I don't know.  It's certainly possible.  Weren't people saying earlier that he might have had assistance?  That's why we can't let anyone else know about any of this, especially not the servants," Marie adds in agreement.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "We shall see how it turns out...I feel a storm coming, and I can only pray for my family's safety in what is to come."
> 
> *Later, upstairs after Tristan's demands, the servants looks unsure and glance to Tommy, but he nods and waves them to do as Tristan asked.*
> 
> (OOC: Haven't seen anything from the Jacen/Marie/(and now Hyacinthe) subgroup--what's up?  Are people ready for Tristan and Gabriel to return to Lanvariel's Blessing?)




OOC: After some food, Tristan will be seeking out the healer!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: After some food, Tristan will be seeking out the healer!



 (OOC: Do you want me to fast-forward to that, or would you like to have Tristan talk to Tommy more?)


----------



## Fenris (Feb 6, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Do you want me to fast-forward to that, or would you like to have Tristan talk to Tommy more?)





OOC: Let's fast forward.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't know.  It's certainly possible.  Weren't people saying earlier that he might have had assistance?  That's why we can't let anyone else know about any of this, especially not the servants," Marie adds in agreement.




"Still, not just any servant could..."

Jacen abruptly realizes Hyacinthe is waiting patiently for his reply, and he blushes. "Oh! I'm sorry. My mind was elsewhere. Um. I guess I'll need my things, but I can get them, Hyacinthe, you needn't bother. Tristan's been hurt, you might check in on him..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2008)

*Tristan eventually finds the healer.*

"Oh, that wound there is awful.  I can recommend a poultice for the pain, but the only way that's going to heal up any time soon is with a full day or two of rest and long term treatment."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 7, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Tristan eventually finds the healer.*
> 
> "Oh, that wound there is awful.  I can recommend a poultice for the pain, but the only way that's going to heal up any time soon is with a full day or two of rest and long term treatment."




"Eh, the pain's not that bad, I just want to get it to close up. I believe I'm riding back out this evening so long term care may not work. I'll try to take it easy the next day or two and see if I can find a healer." replies Tristan as he heads out and suddenly heads back.

"Pardon me, has anyone else needed treatment for wounds from sword play this evening? Most likely quite dire, or asked you for healing herbs?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Eh, the pain's not that bad, I just want to get it to close up. I believe I'm riding back out this evening so long term care may not work. I'll try to take it easy the next day or two and see if I can find a healer." replies Tristan as he heads out and suddenly heads back.
> 
> "Pardon me, has anyone else needed treatment for wounds from sword play this evening? Most likely quite dire, or asked you for healing herbs?"



 "No one asked me, no.  The only people I saw with large sword wounds were the young dead lord Degorre and Mr. Gabriel Marteau, who was dueling him.  Meleagant was dead, and Gabriel did not ask."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 7, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No one asked me, no.  The only people I saw with large sword wounds were the young dead lord Degorre and Mr. Gabriel Marteau, who was dueling him.  Meleagant was dead, and Gabriel did not ask."





"Very good. If any one does ask for you to treat them for such injuries in the next few days, please let Thomas Dulirand know."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Very good. If any one does ask for you to treat them for such injuries in the next few days, please let Thomas Dulirand know."



 "Of course.  I do not treat people without my lord's consent," the healer agrees.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2008)

(OOC - I guess Jacen can help get his stuff with, or without Hy...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 11, 2008)

(OOC: Okay, looks like people are more-or-less done for now, so...)

*Hyacinthe helps Tristan and Gabriel get their things, and they leave for their rooms at Lanvariel's Blessing.  Jacen stays at the manor, ostensibly to help guard Marie, since his presence within the manor would be pretty much impossible to keep completely from the servants.  As such, a place to sleep is made for him in Marie's sitting room--that way, he would be able to see anyone trying to sneak in.*

*The next day, Richard heads off to go hunting with Tomas, and Sabine arrives to perform Jacen's makeover with great enthusiasm and amusement.  She laughs good-naturedly when Jacen blushes in embarrassment and refuses to disrobe even his top unless he is behind a curtain or in a changing area.  She applies the formula to Jacen's head and hair as planned in order to grow out his golden locks to a length more suitable to fit the part of Marie.  Meanwhile, Marie starts wearing her hair in different hairstyles that hide the exact length of her hair, such as tied up in a bun rather than spilling gently down her back.  After only a few days of primping and preening Jacen, with Richard's help when he returns from hunting, plus teaching Jacen how to act like a lady and growing his hair out with the ointment, Sabine is ready to present Jacen-as-Marie to Tomas.*

"Well, are you ready 'sister' ?" Sabine laughs.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2008)

Jacen, for all his shyness, is nearly unrecognizable at first glance. His good looks, a bit androgynous even in his natural dress and style, carry over surprisingly...even disturbingly...well in female garb. Once one looks past the long hair and the dress...a high necked modest piece that probably wouldn't have fit the boy once he'd finished his growth, but with the corset gave him a figure that wasn't far from Marie's...one can see Jacen is still there, but with makeup and everything else...he's actually not bad looking at all.

It's enough to make one want to 'make sure' of one's paramours before advancing too far, in fact.

Jacen, for his part, is clearly uncomfortable in the corset, and a little sullen at all the frilly things, but he carries himself with poise...not wanting to make Marie feel bad.

"So," he says...and he's clearly pitching his already tenor's voice a bit higher, though it doesn't sound falsetto or unnatural. "How do I look?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 13, 2008)

"Tres jolie," Sabine laughs, "Hold on a second, let me touch up your eyes."

*Tommy enters the room.*

"So, you're ready, Sister?  Or should I say 'Sisters'?" he shakes his head, smiling but still a little bit embarrassed about Jacen cross-dressing as Marie, "About Father...Do you think it is possible that he agreed to let us try if he agreed that the disguise was good enough just so he could look like he was being more reasonable?  It's possible that he might just have such a bias or fear of failure that he will deny any disguise.  Just in case, I have a suggestion.  Jacen, you stand out here with Sabine, and Marie can go into the other room.  Then I will go tell Mother, Father, and our brothers that you and Marie are finished with Jacen, and that Jacen is in the other room waiting to come out for their appraisal.  If Father doesn't spot that the 'Marie' waiting out here is actually Jacen, then that proves that the disguise is sufficient, no?  Do you think you can do that Jacen?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2008)

Jacen grins.

"I am game, sir. If I can't fool her father, what chance have I against the dreaded Crimson Pumpernickel?"

He looks at Marie quickly to get a feel for how her face 'rests,' then does his best to imitate that expression.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 13, 2008)

*After Tommy gets Marie, Jacen tries to copy Marie's expression, and Marie heads into the room.  Richard and Guillaume appear before Tomas and Natalie.  When the Baron enters, he gives a cursory glance and then turns to Sabine.*

"Okay, you can bring him in, daughter.  But I'm not sure how realistic it can be."

"Well, we'll see," Sabine replies with a smile, moving up to the door to the room where Marie waits, "Alright Jacen, or I mean 'Marie', come on out."

*Marie sashays into the room femininely, turns about to display all sides, and then curtsies to Tomas.*

"Hmm...well, I have to admit it, it's more convincing than I thought.  But I'm afraid it just isn't going to work.  I'm sorry, but we can't try it."

"Really?  Quel dommage!  But where have I gone wrong, mon pere?" 

"Hmmm, well there's a few things.  For one thing, he's just a little bit too fat to be Marie.  Can you do anything about that?"

*Marie gasps and then starts crying, and she runs back into the room and slams it shut.*


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2008)

Jacen plants his face into his hand and goes to the door to knock on it.

"Marie...it's just...people only see what they're expecting. You're not even the slightest bit fat!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 13, 2008)

"I...my own father..." Marie sniffles, "Jacen, are you sure I'm not fat?"

(OOC: Meanwhile... )

"I see..." Tomas furrows his brow, "Very clever.  This still doesn't mean, you know, that..."

"Doesn't it Father?" Tommy asks, "If you could think that Marie was Jacen pretending to be Marie, while thinking Jacen was Marie..."

"Well, I wasn't paying close attention to Jacen," Tomas admits, "But how can we not assume that the Crimson Pumpernickel will not try to take a...closer look?"

"Jacen will have to find a way to make this fiend expose the Tear before that happens.  And then, of course, he will find that 'Marie' is not as helpless as 'she' appears."

"It will be putting the lives of the whole family at risk..."

"Well, Father, I was thinking about it.  If you are correct and he has no idea about...that thing, then what if Jacen-as-Marie tells him?  He wants to take Marie for his own, so he won't want her to die.  Even if he doesn't believe it, if he is afraid that it is true, he might hesitate.  And besides, I would be willing to risk my life to say my baby sister."

"I will...think about it," Tomas finally acquiesces, "Is Marie doing alright?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2008)

"Of course you're not fat...let me in, Marie. I can't keep yelling through the door."

He gives Tomas a look and nods.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2008)

*Marie unlocks the door to let Jacen in.  She is looking at herself in the mirror.  She isn't crying any more, but her eyes are still wet.*

"But Jacen, that's what my Father said when he thought I was you so he didn't have to be polite...Maybe I need to go on a diet, or exercise more."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2008)

Jacen closes the door and goes over to Marie.

"You're usually wearing one of these....nnngh..." he tugs at his waist, "...corsets when he sees you, or at least a dress that pinches you around the middle."  

He grins.

"No one looks this skinny if they're comfortable. Trust me."

The grin fades though as he looks at the door and lowers his voice.

"Marie, I don't mean to change the subject, but I've been doing a lot of thinking about this Pumpernickel thing. It's just not adding up. I need to know something from you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2008)

*Marie thinks about Jacen's explanation and nods, instinctively rubbing her waist in remembered pain as Jacen mentions it.  Then she hears his last thoughts*

"Not adding up?  What do you mean?" Marie asks.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2008)

"Well...we have a couple of choices about how to see what's going on," Jacen replies, pacing away a few steps, then back.

"We can see this as an attack by a masked outlaw, who's highly skilled with a blade, with herbs, and is a master thief to boot. Who's obsessed with you, but never appeared before tonight. Who manages to steal the -one thing- your father would give you up to keep safe. Who seems a flamboyant showman, but has never been heard of by any of us Musketeers...and we're exactly who would normally be called to deal with this sort of thing."

"I mean, any way you look at that, it's just...incredibly unlikely, isn't it? It doesn't FIT. Even if there was a person of those skills, where did he come from? Why hasn't he come to light before now?"

Jacen shakes his head.

"The more complicated an explanation is, the less likely it is to be true. There's a much simpler explanation for everything that's happened."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2008)

"Well, I would suspect that the reason for the mask is that this is an alter-ego of someone else, no?  It could have been anyone who was at the party last night, or even someone who was not.  But I don't understand--what do you need to know from me, Jacen?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2008)

"Right, sorry...thinking out loud. Anyway...who has access to the vault the stone is kept in, besides your father?"

He frowns.

"I may have asked that once, but...well, just...does anyone?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2008)

"I don't even know where it is," Marie admits, "I don't think anyone does except Papa, and maybe Richard now.  It is probably in a secret passage or something.  That in itself would make it easy to find for someone who was able to search for the passage though, wouldn't it?  And that makes it all the more likely that a servant was involved, since they have the ability to move about the manor to different places without looking suspicious.  They could dust about while looking for a secret door or something."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2008)

Jacen sits heavily down on the bed and pinches the bridge of his nose.

"Maybe you're right," he admits. "My idea is simpler, but...less agreeable."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2008)

"Wait, what is your idea?" Marie attempts to process it since Jacen hasn't actually mentioned it yet, "You can't think my Father is the Crimson Pumpernickel?  It doesn't even make sense, and he surely has witnesses that he was with the other older men the whole time."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2008)

Jacen shakes his head.

"I think Guillarme is."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2008)

"Guillaume," Marie is surprised, and she stops to think, "Wasn't he in the garden with us at the same time as this attack, or at least too close to make it to my closet?" Marie wonders, "Besides, what reason would he have to do this?  I know you don't like him, Jacen, but he is my brother and he is not a bad person." 

"And anyway, didn't Sir Tristan say he delivered massive blows, much more than he received, to the Crimson Pumpernickel?  Guillaume bore all the bruises from his fight with you but no such grave wounds, not even a trace.  Even if he had found one of the rare and storied priests who can perform miracles, either all would be gone or none, right?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2008)

Jacen nods. "I'd need to check more closely to be sure of the time. That alone could prove it wrong. The wounds are another point, I didn't see him after Tristan's fight, so I didn't know he was free of them. I'll explain why I'm going that direction though."

"First, I obviously don't think he's after you. I think he's after me. I think he seeks to avenge his embarrassment at my hands, but more importantly, I think he's trying to protect you from me."

"He fits the age and build of the Pumpernickel, according to Tristan's description, or close to it. He's good enough with a sword to have given Tristan that much trouble too. As your father's son, he'd have the run of the grounds, including the kitchen, and no one would question him. He also might have found it easier than most to have figured out the secrets of your family heirloom, even if your father didn't tell him directly."

He doesn't add that the whole idea is made even simpler by the thought that her father is complicit...and that the gem still rests in the vault where no one else can confirm or deny its existence. It actually made a lot more sense that way, but there were still nagging loose ends. The death at the party, and the Pumpernickel's wounds.

Jacen frowns. "Still, the wounds are vexing. Has your father used hounds to try to track the blood?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2008)

"Yes.  Apparently, he must have used the distraction with Tristan to make it to the balcony and then swung by a rope off the balcony of my room all the way to the outer wall in true insane swashbuckler fashion.  Tristan didn't give chase, so no one saw this, but this is predicted due to the irregular and widely spaced patches of blood in a direct line from the balcony to the wall.  After that, the blood trail is gone, so he probably bound his wounds when he noticed that Tristan wasn't even bothering to follow him or watch him.  In theory, that means he could have returned back into the party, but I still doubt it--his injuries would have given him away unless he was Gabriel or the man who died, Meleagant Degorre," Marie sighs, "The things you say are certainly viable factors for why it might be Guillaume, but I think the evidence against it being Guillaume is too strong to consider it.  And it is absolutely certain that Father is not involved in this.  If it was some kind of childish chestbeating male dominance display from my brother against you, there is no way that Papa would ever support that."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2008)

"No, but..." Hearing himself turning defensive, Jacen holds a hand up with a grin.

"Listen, I know all I have is suspicions. And honestly, even though the idea it's your brother is one I came up with, I know there's problems with it. But there's problems with the tale as told too... There's something -missing-. Some piece we haven't got ahold of. Like Melagaunt...what's THAT got to do with anything else? But it couldn't be random."

He looks at the window.

"Do you feel like taking a walk today? Maybe they'll finally let me out of the house now that the 'test' is passed."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2008)

"The official cause of death for Meleagant, according to the healer, was a combination of two poisons that together resulted in a heart attack," Marie speaks softly, her lip trembling a bit as she thinks of the death in her own house, "Apparently Gabriel is the one that told him that."

*She tries not to dwell on the unhappy occurence, instead turning to his proposition.*

"Yes, Jacen, I would like to take a walk, if we can.  I think it should be okay, since the official story is that you are staying here to protect me...But soon, they will have to do the switch, and you will have to play me for several days straight in case the Pumpernickel has spies...I wonder if they will let us use Tommy's plan--have you heard it?  In that plan, to make sure no spy notices that there are two of me, one of which has stayed behind, they will sneak me out with your friends Tristan and Gabriel disguised as you.  What do you think?  I'll be able to wear a sword just like you do!"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2008)

Jacen nods. "It'll keep you out of harm's way...it's a good idea," he says. He gets up off the bed and goes to Marie's closet to look at the floor, but of course the blood has been cleaned by now.

Tristan, himself, and Gabriel. Three musketeers, three duels. One was a gentleman's duel, one was inadvertently to the death, and the other was potentially lethal but the loser escaped. In all of them, the musketeers won. Drugged bread, drugged sword, dead Melagaunt. Guillarme's wounded pride and blademaster training. The escape of the Crimson Pumpernickel...who had seemed a fool, but fought remarkably well in spite of it. The gem, the prophecy, the theft. Marie.

In his mind he tried to connect these dots, tried to see what emergent order lay within; what pattern to indicate a guiding mind. Three men. Three duels. Three foes. And something else...something hidden just out of sight, poisoning swords and drugging bread and stealing gems...

"I need to see the others," he says absently. "Tristan and Gabriel and Hyacinthe. Sometime today."

(OOC - I should ask at this point so I don't embarass my poor character again...and you can answer in the OOC thread if you like... What is known so far? Was there blood from the escape? If so, where did the trail end? Was Marie's closet searched? Kitchen staff questioned about the tainted bread? I should have asked all this before, but posting from work means I have to be kind of furtive. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2008)

(OOC: As Marie said, the blood indicated that he swung by rope from the balcony to the outer wall, then it stopped there, suggesting he bound his wounds carefully before proceeding.  Marie's closet was searched, but nothing interesting was found.  The kitchen staff could not explain the tainted bread, bu Heartmelt could have easily been added to the dough in a mere instant without anyone noticing (the Sleight of Hand check would not be hard).  

"I think they were going to call them in anyway.  And maybe later today also is when we can try Tommy's plan, no?"

*If Jacen has no more questions for Marie, the two can enjoy a nice walk through the garden, with Jacen not cross-dressing for once.  Marie rests her head on his shoulder and talks to him about flowers and swords and his dreams.*

*Eventually, the other Musketeers and Hyacinthe arrive.*

(OOC: @Everyone Else--don't let this stop you from posting things your character did in the meantime.  I see I didn't solicit that before, but I was sort of expecting it)


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2008)

OOC: Just enjoying La Cage Aux Jacen   Tristan would have spent the day resting (and healing)


----------



## unleashed (Feb 17, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: @Everyone Else--don't let this stop you from posting things your character did in the meantime.  I see I didn't solicit that before, but I was sort of expecting it)



OOC: I've been unwell for a while, and it may continue for some time yet, so just go on without me if I don't get around to posting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2008)

(OOC: Sure thing--as noted, after several days, we've reached the point where they ask Tristan and Gabriel (and Hyacinthe too of course) to come back (Jacen wants to talk to them, etc).  So you can post their arrival.)


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2008)

After several days of rest, Tristan and Gabriel (and of course Hyacinthe) head back to the manor. Looking a good deal better they are greeted by Tommy at the door. "I will say Tommy, you Dulirands do know how to throw a party" says Tristan with a laugh when he sees Tommy.

"Now how are things coming along here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2008)

"Ca va, so it goes," Tommy replies, "Perhaps we should discuss in private."

*When they are somewhere where a servant could not overhear, he adds:*

"I am still not sure if my father will accept the risk, but I am hoping he will do so.  If so, we need to switch Jacen and Marie soon, hopefully today or tomorrow, so that the time leading up to the rendezvous will be that much less suspicious and the transition will be seamless.  And Jacen wanted to talk to you too.  He will be here soon."

(OOC: Jacen can pop in here if he likes as well)


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ca va, so it goes," Tommy replies, "Perhaps we should discuss in private."
> 
> *When they are somewhere where a servant could not overhear, he adds:*
> 
> ...




"Sounds like a plan. So Jacen can pull off the disguise well enough?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2008)

"I don't know if he can stand up to a full inspection, but we passed him off to Father as Marie by implying that Jacen was in the other room waiting to come out, so it seems that a casual glance is not enough to detect the ruse.  He's changed out of the dress for the moment because he wanted to take a walk, so when he comes, all you'll see now is that his hair has grown much longer."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't know if he can stand up to a full inspection, but we passed him off to Father as Marie by implying that Jacen was in the other room waiting to come out, so it seems that a casual glance is not enough to detect the ruse.  He's changed out of the dress for the moment because he wanted to take a walk, so when he comes, all you'll see now is that his hair has grown much longer."




"That's good news, though I am sure our Baker has every feature of Marie memorized, it should buy us some time. The word has certainly spread about at least an intruder. I might spread the word among the servants that Marie is not feeling well, having been upset at the incidents at the party and hasn't been looking or feeling herself of late. That will preempt any suspicions on the part of the servants and may filter to the Baker so he may suspect less."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2008)

"That could be a good idea," Tommy agrees, "If they let me take Marie, do you have a good plan on how to take her and make her seem a believable Jacen?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That could be a good idea," Tommy agrees, "If they let me take Marie, do you have a good plan on how to take her and make her seem a believable Jacen?"




"Cut her hair, or a short wig. Dress her in men's clothes, large hat, sword on her belt, keep the sway from her hips, it should be passable enough I think. People spend more time looking at a woman than a man. Perhaps 'Jacen' could begin growing some facial hair to show a more masculine face? Or we could simple put a book in front of her face and tell every one it's Tommy" teases Tristan.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2008)

"Well, the other Jacen doesn't really have much facial hair either.  I think if you take off all the make-up, the face will be fine.  I would say the main issue would be the bustline.  My little sister is pretty amply-figured but otherwise relatively slender, so it won't be easy to hide that."

(OOC: In case it was lost on the last page, Jacen can pop in at any time here too to ask Tristan the questions he wants to ask)


----------



## Velmont (Feb 18, 2008)

-Erased-


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2008)

(OOC: Velmont, usually I can always tell what you mean to say, but this time in the first paragraph, there's a few prepositions that confuse me--understandably, the situation involves tons of disguises and altered identities, so you may be confused too.  Are you giving suggestions for how to make Jacen look more like a girl (they already had a plan to use a corset and fake a bust with falsies) or to pass Marie off as Jacen somehow using bad women's clothes?  Right now they're discussing how to pass Marie off as Jacen (in other words, faking a bust is probably easier than hiding one).  

For the second part, remember the note did say that if she was not completely alone, he would just not reveal himself and destroy the Tear.  That probably includes servants)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2008)

Jacen and Marie enter from the walk. Jacen seems in better spirits than before, but is still distracted. He nods at them all, clearly relieved.

"There you are...thanks for coming. Tommy, Marie...would you excuse us for a moment please?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2008)

"But why...?" Marie begins, but is interrupted by Tommy tugging gently on her arm.

"Come on, I'll tell you in the other room,'" he says, as he leads her out, giving Jacen free reign to say his piece.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2008)

"Just for a second, Marie..." He smiles. "Don't worry."

When they're gone he looks at the others.

"I think we need to compare what happened to each of us the night of the party," he says. "I've been wrestling with this, and I just feel like there must be something we're missing. Some vital thing that will tell us what's really going on. Assuming it's not exactly what it seems..."

He scowls.

"But it just doesn't seem like it COULD be. There's too many holes."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 19, 2008)

OOC: Ok, I was confused on that one. Sorry. I have a big show at the end of the month, so I have less time for PbP and it is why I have been confused on ths situation. Thanks for the fix. I should be back on track soon, or at least, at the end of the  month, after the show.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 19, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Just for a second, Marie..." He smiles. "Don't worry."
> 
> When they're gone he looks at the others.
> 
> ...




"And what would it exactly seem to be lad?" asks Tristan

"Is this about the Baker being two or three different people?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 19, 2008)

"If I can dare to say, maybe the baker is not alone in that." adds Hyacinthe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2008)

(OOC: No NPCs for me to use to bump, but looks like Tristan is waiting for Jacen's reply)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2008)

(argh, sorry...is that subscription thing working again now? I wasn't using it before, but I think I might need to...)

"I don't KNOW what it is yet," Jacen replies frustrated. "And believe me, I know I may be making too much of it...but it's wrong, and not just because it seems like there must be more than just the Pumpernickel. It's like a stage trick, where the mesmerist waves a hanky over here..."

He flaps his left hand.

"So you don't watch him tucking a scarf into his right fist over here." He waves his right.

"I was just thinking, we each had a duel that night. An encounter of some kind...except Hyacinthe, I guess. Maybe there's something to that. Maybe the coincidences weren't so coincidental. I thought if we revisited each of those encounters, maybe a pattern would emerge."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2008)

(OOC: I think they did fix subscriptions.  Dunno if you also missed the replies in the OOC thread for Night's Embrace, but those are there too )


----------



## Fenris (Feb 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (argh, sorry...is that subscription thing working again now? I wasn't using it before, but I think I might need to...)
> 
> "I don't KNOW what it is yet," Jacen replies frustrated. "And believe me, I know I may be making too much of it...but it's wrong, and not just because it seems like there must be more than just the Pumpernickel. It's like a stage trick, where the mesmerist waves a hanky over here..."
> 
> ...




"Well neither you nor I sought out our duels, whereas Gabriel did, though at the urging of another. Shall we throw her in with the cabal as well? You fought to touches, Gabriel fought to first blood and I fought nearly to the death. Our Baker was not waiting for me, he was rummaging through Marie's drawers, no offense Jacen. Now one thing, his sword was well made and his scabbard ornately decorated. Like many pretentious fops he mistakes decoration for skill. But still, there would be few who could make such a scabbard, and would remember it. Unless of course the Cabal of the Baker now includes a swordsmith."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2008)

Jacen shakes his head, frustrated, and sits on the bed.

"No, no...you can't... The key is details, Tristan. Something we overlooked, or didn't mention before. You're just trying to make me look bad now."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen shakes his head, frustrated, and sits on the bed.
> 
> "No, no...you can't... The key is details, Tristan. Something we overlooked, or didn't mention before. You're just trying to make me look bad now."




"No I'm not lad. I'm trying to work this thing through the same as you. Looking for a pattern, is there one? Spit out your idea plain and simple Jacen. I'm trying to throw out these details and pattern you want."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2008)

"I don't really have a solid idea yet," Jacen admits. "Just a hunch."

He pinches the bridge of his nose.

"All right...all right. Tristan, you and Tommy came up here to find the Pumpernickel rooting through her drawers. What prompted you two to come up when you did?"

"And Gabriel, your bout with Melegaunt, was there a reason you chose that moment to challenge him?"

He looks at  Hyacinthe. "And at the time the rest of us were having our adventures, did anything unusual happen to you?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 20, 2008)

"I've only informed myself about the people at the party. Nothing really interesting. But I happen to have a few words with Mlle X, and I must tell I didn't understood what she meant. I told I was your honest servant and she told me I was more interesting then you but she didn't told me why, she just warned me to not let the leyshar take me." tells Hyacinthe.

"Master Jacen might have a point. Coincidences are rare and if you three have been implicated in duels, there must be something behind it, even if we don't see it yet. But what oppose my mind to this idea it is in the morning, no one was expecting to see any of you as we were just coming back from mission, and you wouldn't be invited if I hadn't found Sir Dullirand."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2008)

"Ecks? What kind of name is that?"

JAcen shakes his head.

"I don't think the key is the duels themselves. It's the timing. Each duel took place at roughly the same time...just before the debacle with the drugged food. I just think, maybe there's a reason for that. Maybe they were meant to distract us...to make sure we didn't notice something happening, or to make sure we didn't interfere with something."

He considers, frowning.

"What's a leyshar?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2008)

(OOC: Unleashes said he's really busy, so I can give the following brief summary for Gabriel:

Gabriel was talking to Anne, who mentioned that Meleagant impugned her honour, so Gabriel offered to duel Meleagant.  Anne requested that it be done with her father's sword.  Then Gabriel talked to Meleagant who claimed that he never did what Anne said, but that it seems like a reasonable thing to do.  After saying mean things about Anne, Gabriel decided he didn't really want to duel Meleagant any more, but Meleagant mistook his change of heart for being frightened, and Gabriel dueled to prevent a reputation for backing down.  They dueled to best two of three, first blood, and Gabriel barely won.  Then Meleagant conceded, and they returned to the party, and Meleagant died)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2008)

(OOC - I see... I believe I will have to go back and see when Anne was introduced... Thank you, sir.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2008)

(OOC: She was initially in the group that Tristan brought Jacen to speak with.  There is some suspicion, prompted by Mlle X's analysis, that Meleagant may have received a second poison, delivered by injury, and thus likely from the blade Gabriel used.  You can skim some of Gabriel's part if you like since unleashed isn;t here)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2008)

(working on another post...might not be until tonight if work picks up...but how do I use the subscriptions? I can't seem to find a toggle or control or option...and also, I did finally track down Night's OOC... I'll post to that too, today or tonight ASAP. I'm all frazzled. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2008)

(OOC: I think Subscribing is under Thread Tools menu at the top above the first post of the page.  I'm not terribly sure because I don't subscribe either anymore, but in theory, what it will do is tell you when there's a new post via e-mail (though if you don't visit ENWorld and there are like 100 posts while you're gone, you only get 1 e-mail, so that's at least a good thing)


----------



## Fenris (Feb 20, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Unleashes said he's really busy, so I can give the following brief summary for Gabriel:
> 
> Gabriel was talking to Anne, who mentioned that Meleagant impugned her honour, so Gabriel offered to duel Meleagant.  Anne requested that it be done with her father's sword.  Then Gabriel talked to Meleagant who claimed that he never did what Anne said, but that it seems like a reasonable thing to do.  After saying mean things about Anne, Gabriel decided he didn't really want to duel Meleagant any more, but Meleagant mistook his change of heart for being frightened, and Gabriel dueled to prevent a reputation for backing down.  They dueled to best two of three, first blood, and Gabriel barely won.  Then Meleagant conceded, and they returned to the party, and Meleagant died)





"That was my thought, that Anne may not be wholey innocent in this. As for me, I accompanied Belinda upstairs at the request of Sabine Dulirand to fetch an object Marie was supposed to bring down. Since she was hidden away with Jacen, Belinda and I went to get it."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2008)

Jacen nods, his forehead creased in thought. He gets up and starts pacing as he sorts through the information and his own memories.

"And it was Marie that wanted to meet, but the duel started when Guillarme happened across us. Someone might have told him where to go...but we'd have to ask to know for sure..."

He looks at Tristan.

"A couple of things spring out at me from your description, and from the note. The Pumpernickel wasn't just hiding in her closet...he was looking for something. Maybe it was something specific? And in the note he says that he'd tried to win her, but she didn't notice him...then says something about a snake hiding among the king's men. I think that means us...or specifically me."

He pauses then says, "And on reflection, there was someone at the party who reminds me a bit of how you describe the Pumpernickel."

"Aric Dandillo. The braggart. Remember? Maybe we should ask to see if he was sighted around the same time that you were upstairs, Tristan...or if he was seen afterwards."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 21, 2008)

(OOC: Bump to keep on first page)


----------



## Fenris (Feb 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen nods, his forehead creased in thought. He gets up and starts pacing as he sorts through the information and his own memories.
> 
> "And it was Marie that wanted to meet, but the duel started when Guillarme happened across us. Someone might have told him where to go...but we'd have to ask to know for sure..."
> 
> ...




"Oh ho" exclaims Tristan "Yes, I do remember him, that little braggart going on about the trolls. You may be onto to something here my lad. Who was with him eh? Belinda and Anne. Anne provoked Gabriel into his duel and I followed Belinda up to Marie's room to find the Baker." says Tristan pacing about.


"And while I find the actions of Anne suspicious, Belinda mocked the Baker quite well. Though  she could have staged it, she was the one protecting Marie and Jacen, so it is unlikely she would be in league with the Baker."


"And what about the other man there, uh, Merteuil. Hmmm. Aric, we need a Dulirand, find out where Aric is now and if he has any siblings."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2008)

"Lets get Marie and Tommy back in here. They might be able to tell us more."

Assuming there's no objection, he goes to the door and pokes his head out.

"Marie? Tommy? Sorry about that...want to come back in?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2008)

*As they return in, Marie looks rather sad.*

"Is it true Jacen?  Did you send me away because you thought you couldn't trust me?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2008)

Jacen blinks at her, taken aback, then looks at Tommy and shakes his head.

"No, Marie, no. In fact, I want to go over with you what we were talking about. The reason I asked you to leave was because once a person hears one thing, it can sort of..."

He waves a hand in a circle, searching for words.

"It makes it hard for you to see it another way. Like, for example, if you and I both look at a painting, and then someone asks us to tell what we liked about it. I might say that I liked the realism and how the colors suggested depth or something. Which is fine, only now you've heard that, and it affects how YOU remember it. My ideas mix with yours...and what you say isn't the same as what you might have said if you'd spoken first."

"I promise, I'll tell you what we talked about. It's not secret. I just don't want my ideas to color your memories and ideas until we've all had a chance to hear them."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2008)

"Oh, I see...well that makes sense."

"Even so, if you suspect Guillaume's complicity, which I can assure is an empty suspicion, but regardless, it would only make sense not to trust anyone you didn't know for certain.  And I told you Marie--if anyone, it's probably me they don't trust, not you," Tommy ponders, "So what did you want us to think about independently?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2008)

"Actually, Marie convinced me that it's probably not Guillarme," Jacen admits sheepishly. "I jumped to conclusions. I'm trying to be more careful this time."

He looks at Marie. "Do you know a man named Aric Dandillo?" He then includes Tommy by saying, "Either of you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2008)

"Umm, he's a bit of a braggart, and he likes to tell tall tales about his prowess," Marie recalls.

"His behaviour seemed somewhat similar to the description of the Pumpernickel, and so I checked the handwriting on the ransom note, and it was similar to that of Aric's RSVP.  However, he was pretty much in the grand hall the entire time.  He certainly could not have perpetrated all of these crimes, and he was visibly uninjured later in the evening.  I can only suspect the possibility that our culprit's over-the-top antics might have been an attempt to throw us off the trail by implicating Aric in the resemblance, a caricature even, you might say."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2008)

Jacen nods. "That's useful information, thanks."

He looks at Marie again. "Has anyone recently professed romantic feelings towards you? Previously to the party, or maybe even during it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2008)

"No, not particularly.  I mean, I've danced with young men sometimes when I came to the parties, but Sabine is more beautiful than I am, and the elder daughter and so worthy of a greater dowry, and so, no one has tried to woo me or showed that much interest in me...Well, unless you count a certain Musketeer..." Marie smiles.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, not particularly.  I mean, I've danced with young men sometimes when I came to the parties, but Sabine is more beautiful than I am, and the elder daughter and so worthy of a greater dowry, and so, no one has tried to woo me or showed that much interest in me...Well, unless you count a certain Musketeer..." Marie smiles.




"Yeah, next time _you_ fight to defend Marie's honor Jacen" says Tristan rubbing his ribs where they were still sore from the fight before elbowing Jacen good naturedly (though it nearly knocks poor Jacen down) and flashing a grin and a wink at Marie.

"Tommy, how many herbalists are around the area. Our Baker, or one of his allies must has learned his herb-lore somewhere."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2008)

"Enough to know about Heartmelt?  I don't know, I think a lot of people around here know about it--it's properties are part and parcel of many old wive's tales and such.  The other one that was supposedly used on Meleagant is more obscure.  It would take someone with specific knowledge of poison to know about it, a generally illegal or at least dishonourable craft.  Apparently it leaves no trace, though, other than its effects, so we have no proof about that one."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 22, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Enough to know about Heartmelt?  I don't know, I think a lot of people around here know about it--it's properties are part and parcel of many old wive's tales and such.  The other one that was supposedly used on Meleagant is more obscure.  It would take someone with specific knowledge of poison to know about it, a generally illegal or at least dishonourable craft.  Apparently it leaves no trace, though, other than its effects, so we have no proof about that one."






"I don't know that the two are truly connected. It would be all the more sinister if it were, but casts a certain young lady in a very unflattering light and implicates her involvement. Does Anne have any siblings, or does Aric?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2008)

"Anne doesn't have any that came to the party," Tommy shakes his head, "She's the apple of her father's eye, which certainly makes sense considering the way she looks for a Baronet's daughter."

"I mean, she does have two sisters, but Anne's sisters are plain, bordering on what might be considered homely for a noble, so they can never go to parties.  And her brother is a child yet."

"Well...I wasn't in the great hall that long, but I did see Ingrid, Aric's sister.  She was with Percival and Meleagant when I first came down, I think."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2008)

"I know there's no proof,"  Jacen begins, "but if we, just for conversation's sake, conjecture that Anne asked Gabriel to duel with her father's sword because she knew it had this drug on it, knew about the drug in the bread, and knew the two together could be deadly...IF all that was true, it still doesn't explain -why- she'd want him dead. Surely just insults wouldn't warrant that."
He snaps his fingers.

"Oh! I meant to ask. Marie, why did Sabine want that brooch? Could it have been what the Pumpernickel was looking for in your room?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2008)

"No, it doesn't really make sense.  It's also too big a deal--she would have to have expected to be considered under suspicion if he died.  If the poison had its usual effect, he might not have known it was from poison at all, and he certainly wouldn't have been advertising it, so no one would have probably discovered.  That seems more reasonable"

"The brooch is a memento of our older sister who died.  It's made of Heartstone...I didn't know her very well, but she was less than a year older than Sabine, so they were very close."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 22, 2008)

"Masters, maybe you should also try to find who put the poison on the blade first. Does that poison put on the blade become ineffective after some time? If yes, that would give us an hint on who could have put the poison on it. If not, it could have been put longuer time ago. Preparing a blade properly with a poison that almost nobody knows about should not be a task that anyone can do." suggets Hyacinthe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2008)

"We don't know for sure that anyone put the poison on the blade, though.  All we have is slight circumstancial evidence and a suggestion from an unknown benefactress.  For all we know, he may have died of something completely different, and Mlle X might have just been saying that because she wanted to distract us from something else."

"If it was indeed as she said, then the only two choices really are Anne and Gabriel.  It's true, you can't just leave poison lying around on a sword."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 22, 2008)

"No offence, but your are actually thinking like a noble, which mean you are thinking like the world is composed only people of your rank. The real thing is that I walked freely during the party and some people even mistake me for one of your servant even if I wasn't wearing your livery, so it would be even more easier for another servant to walk around your house during the party with your seravnt outfit without being even seen by anyone. Where was the sword before my master took it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2008)

"That's...that's a very good point.  I think Gabriel said it was just lying in the coat room where people left coats, swords, and other things that they wore traveling."

(OOC: Since unleashed is busy, we'll just say Gabriel confirms that this is correct)


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2008)

"Who was watching the coat room at the time then?"  Jacen asks.

"It would have been one of your family's men, right?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 23, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Since unleashed is busy, we'll just say Gabriel confirms that this is correct)



OOC: Thanks for that, Rystil. I think I've caught up now, so I'll endeavour to keep up, but if I don't feel free to post summaries/confirmations for Gabriel as required.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Who was watching the coat room at the time then?"  Jacen asks.
> 
> "It would have been one of your family's men, right?"



"There would have been one of the servants in the area at some points, yes.  But no one left anything of great value there, and besides, we weren't expecting a thief, so I doubt that anyone paid close attention to that room."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2008)

"No, but he may have seen if someone was in there tampering with the sword," Jacen suggests.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2008)

"Well, I'll admit it is definitely possible," Tommy agrees, "I'll have it checked."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2008)

(lol...in the 'Belated Realization category, I submit to you my sudden epiphany that I may be kind of...not doing this right. When I'm presented with a puzzler, I tend to obsess and pick and try to figure it out. But it's occurred to me that this may not be genre-appropriate behavior.   Do you guys (players and GM all) think I should just shut up and let us get on with the actual event? I kind of get the feeling that that's what Rystil was expecting...and I don't want to hold the game up while I speculate. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 3, 2008)

(OOC: I'm good with anything the players want to do.  However, I will say that while it is definitely possible to 'find out' the Pumpernickel through sleuthing rather than swashbuckling and I encourage any possibility the players desire, in this instance based on the whimsy of the players, who you all chose to interact with most, and what you all did during the party, from my perspective, I don't think it is very likely for you to do be able to do so)


----------



## Fenris (Mar 3, 2008)

(OOC: If this were local turf, it might be easier. But we're a long way from home with few contacts ourselves. Besides we don't have a talking dog    All the obvious clues have been explored and we have pursued a few other theories. If you want to keep going, I'll  back you up Shay, but my vote would be the swashbuckler approach.)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 3, 2008)

OOC: What Fenris said, minus the reference to a talking dog.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 6, 2008)

(OOC: Jinkies!  Like, let's split up gang!  Sabine, Elise, Ygraine, Mlle. X, and I will go this way to the old abandoned bedroom.  You three go the other way to the spooky dungeon.

More seriously, what next guys?)


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2008)

(OOC - Zikes! Like...maybe Scooby Marie and me will just stay here and guard the Musketeer Machine! I've got no idea where to go from here, so...)

Jacen nods and paces away to sit on the bed.

"I guess that's it then, unless anyone knows anything else," he says, sounding a little dejected.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 6, 2008)

*Tommy and Marie can think of little else.  At Hyacinthe and Jacen's suggestion, they check with the servants who were near the coat room, but nobody saw anything more suspicious than nobles and servants dropping off their things on their arrival.  Before long, after continuing primping and preening and lessons on ladylike behaviour, it will nearly be time to send Jacen off as Marie.  To make the transition seamless, however, the Baron finally acquiesces to Tommy's plan, and Marie dresses in Jacen's clothes and practises walking without the bounce and sway in her hips and just generally emulating Jacen's posture and demeanour.  It turns out to be pretty easy for the young lady to copy Jacen's boyish looks and idiosyncrasies, except for the fact that her curves are too pronounced to hide easily.  In the end, they must not only bind her chest with cloth wrapped around tightly to keep her physique a bit more flat, but they must also give her slightly looser and baggier clothes than Jacen usually wears.  In the end, though, Marie makes a pretty good Jacen, and she heads off with the Musketeers while Jacen stays to play the part of Marie at the manor for a little while longer before being sent off to the appointed location.*

(OOC: By the way, so that you don't bankrupt yourselves, I assume that for these days that just pass you moved out of Lanvariel's Blessing and into a cheaper inn?  Anyway--I'll split the next two posts for the two groups)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 6, 2008)

(OOC: Oh, and before I forget, I haven't given XP, right?  For the party, roleplaying, duels, etc, all Musketeers gain 1250 XP.  Hyacinthe is playing with a PC class and so effectively has a negative level adjustment for calculating how much XP he earns only, but he also didn't do quite as much (certainly partially my fault--I'm working on ways to give him more things to do in general) so he gets 1075 XP)


----------



## Velmont (Mar 6, 2008)

OOC: No problem with me. I was expecting that, having a bit less spotlight then the others. Also, in teh last month, I was parcticing a lot for a show that happen last week-end, I will probably try to make things move a bit more for all my games during the week-end, the first week-end I,ll have for a month.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 6, 2008)

(OOC: Tristan, Gabriel, Hyacinthe, and Marie--)

"Wheeeee!" Marie exclaims exultantly, spinning about with her arms outstretched, before modulating her voice downward again in an attempt to imitate Jacen, "This is so cool!  I get to be a Musketeer.  Hey, Sir Tristan, Sir Gabriel, can I train swords with you?" she asks as they continue down the path towards the town.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 6, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Tristan, Gabriel, Hyacinthe, and Marie--)
> 
> "Wheeeee!" Marie exclaims exultantly, spinning about with her arms outstretched, before modulating her voice downward again in an attempt to imitate Jacen, "This is so cool!  I get to be a Musketeer.  Hey, Sir Tristan, Sir Gabriel, can I train swords with you?" she asks as they continue down the path towards the town.




"Of course Jacen. Evert Musketeer must know how to use a sword. But please, Tristan is sufficient, _Jacen_."

Tristan stops suddenly and slaps his head "Oh we forgot something that will be hard to disguise. Jacen goes through at least 6 prostitutes a night, and for the disguise to work........"

Tristan waits a heartbeat as waves of realizations crash over Marie and as her eyes grow larger and her skin whiter, Tristan finally can no longer hold it in and starts laughing. "I kid, I kid. It is merely a joke peu de fleur. It is not true at all." he says as the color returns to Marie. "But you must get used to more manly things, swords,wine, gambling, rough talk and women yes? We must treat you as Jacen, as a man at least for a time. It will be a fun time for you my dear." adds Tristan with a kind smile down at Marie. "And I know your heart's desire, or at least one" says Tristan with a grin "and we shall start sword play tomorrow."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 7, 2008)

*Gabriel shakes his head and chuckles at Tristan’s jest.*

“Indeed, leave titles for formal occasions Jacen, but Tristan does have the right of things otherwise … though it wouldn’t do to tarnish his innocent boy image too much, Tristan,” he adds with a laugh, slapping the big man on the shoulder as he grins at Marie.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 7, 2008)

"That's right, mistr... master Jacen." agree Hyacinthe. "Jacen is new to the Musketeer, he is young, I think your lack of knowledge about the musketeer could be put on that. Also, I might suggest that I might stay at the service of master Jacen for now, in that way, he would always have someone familiar around, in case you both need to go on separate business. As I m used to serve the three of you, I don't think anyone would see something unusual with that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 7, 2008)

> "Of course Jacen. Evert Musketeer must know how to use a sword. But please, Tristan is sufficient, Jacen."
> 
> Tristan stops suddenly and slaps his head "Oh we forgot something that will be hard to disguise. Jacen goes through at least 6 prostitutes a night, and for the disguise to work........"




"Uh, right, Tristan, I...What?!" Marie's eyes widen in incredulity.



> "I kid, I kid. It is merely a joke peu de fleur. It is not true at all."




"You're mean," Marie sticks out her tongue.



> "But you must get used to more manly things, swords,wine, gambling, rough talk and women yes? We must treat you as Jacen, as a man at least for a time. It will be a fun time for you my dear." adds Tristan with a kind smile down at Marie. "And I know your heart's desire, or at least one" says Tristan with a grin "and we shall start sword play tomorrow."




"Women...I don't know how that's going to work.  I'll try with the rest of it though.  Yay for swordplay!  I'm glad to see you're willing to flout my father's wishes.  You guys rock!  C'est formidable!  Am I going to have to learn how to gamble too?  What games should I know?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 7, 2008)

(OOC: Meanwhile, with Jacen)

"Alright, 'Marie', are you ready?  Tommy has to travel to the monastery to be ordained, so Guillaume and I will escort you to the plains, but we have to leave you to walk the last bit yourself so you 'come alone' and don't scare off the Pumpernickel or worse, make him destroy the Tear," Richard asks.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 7, 2008)

"If you wish, Masters" tells Hyacinthe to Tristan and Gabriel "I can stay with mistress so I can give her some advice all the time. It is not unusual to see a musketeer with his laquais around him at anytime."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2008)

Jacen nods, his face tight under the bonnet and ringlets of his own unnaturally, to him, long hair. He unconsciously fiddles with the handle of the dagger concealed at the small of his back under a sash.

"I understand," he says in a voice that's quiet to help disguise it. It's in the right tonal register, but lacks the well trained crystal clarity of Marie's own voice.

"I'm ready."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 7, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jacen nods, his face tight under the bonnet and ringlets of his own unnaturally, to him, long hair. He unconsciously fiddles with the handle of the dagger concealed at the small of his back under a sash.
> 
> "I understand, father," he says in a voice that's quiet to help disguise it. It's in the right tonal register, but lacks the well trained crystal clarity of Marie's own voice.
> 
> "I'm ready."



 (OOC: Richard is the eldest brother )


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2008)

(sigh. Fixed. I keep thinking King Richard... )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 7, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (sigh. Fixed. I keep thinking King Richard... )



"Just work on your diction.  Remember 'The rain in Rowain falls mainly on the plain.' ," Richard laughs, "Let's be on the way then."

*Richard, Guillaume, and Jacen mount up on three steeds and head off towards the plains.  Along the way, they discuss strategy.*

"So, have you worked on your gameplan for what's going to happen once you get there.  Best to consider best case and worst case scenarios both."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 8, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Women...I don't know how that's going to work.  I'll try with the rest of it though.  Yay for swordplay!  I'm glad to see you're willing to flout my father's wishes.  You guys rock!  C'est formidable!  Am I going to have to learn how to gamble too?  What games should I know?"



“I’m sure we’ll find a way, though it shouldn’t be much of a change as Jacen’s quite shy around the ladies … most of the time anyway,” Gabriel chuckles glancing at Marie. “As for gambling, well you won’t really have to learn as he’s just starting out himself, but it couldn’t hurt to be taught a few things…”


----------



## unleashed (Mar 8, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "If you wish, Masters" tells Hyacinthe to Tristan and Gabriel "I can stay with mistress so I can give her some advice all the time. It is not unusual to see a musketeer with his laquais around him at anytime."



“Yes Hyacinthe, I heard you the first time,” Gabriel grins, “And I think that would be a wonderful idea, if for no other reason than to provide a little added protection for our newest musketeer. I might even make a spectacle of myself in sending you away for a time.”


----------



## Velmont (Mar 8, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes Hyacinthe, I heard you the first time,” Gabriel grins




OOC: Oops... didn't meant to repeat myself.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2008)

"I've been thinking about it," Jacen agrees.

"I want to let him know about the curse thing early on. Just in case he gets wind of the disguise. Best case, he hands the gem over in a fit of delight and I can either get away or defeat him without that distraction. Worst case, he figures out what's going on before I can get the stone, and I have to get it away from him without breaking it...especially if he doesn't hear or believe the story about it."

He gives Richard a curious look.

"What IS all this about a curse anyway?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 12, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I’m sure we’ll find a way, though it shouldn’t be much of a change as Jacen’s quite shy around the ladies … most of the time anyway,” Gabriel chuckles glancing at Marie. “As for gambling, well you won’t really have to learn as he’s just starting out himself, but it couldn’t hurt to be taught a few things…”



"Maybe I can practise learning how to play cards with Hyacinthe while he's waiting with me," Marie suggests, "Oh, and since we're free for a while, can we go help Tommy travel to the monastery to be ordained?"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 13, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Maybe I can practise learning how to play cards with Hyacinthe while he's waiting with me," Marie suggests, "Oh, and since we're free for a while, can we go help Tommy travel to the monastery to be ordained?"



“That sounds like a fine idea, Jacen, though you should be careful about picking up any of his bad habits,” Gabriel chuckles, glancing at Hyacinthe. “As for travelling with Tommy to the monastery, while it isn’t on my list of places to visit, I suppose we can help out seeing as we’re at a loose end.”


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2008)

(ping?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 19, 2008)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “That sounds like a fine idea, Jacen, though you should be careful about picking up any of his bad habits,” Gabriel chuckles, glancing at Hyacinthe. “As for travelling with Tommy to the monastery, while it isn’t on my list of places to visit, I suppose we can help out seeing as we’re at a loose end.”



"Oh boy!" Marie smiles widely, but then she frowns, "Do you think Jacen will be safe?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 19, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I've been thinking about it," Jacen agrees.
> 
> "I want to let him know about the curse thing early on. Just in case he gets wind of the disguise. Best case, he hands the gem over in a fit of delight and I can either get away or defeat him without that distraction. Worst case, he figures out what's going on before I can get the stone, and I have to get it away from him without breaking it...especially if he doesn't hear or believe the story about it."
> 
> ...



"It's not exactly a curse...but I can't speak more of it than what has been said to anyone.  I'm sorry.  I know you're just here to help, but I can't even tell Guillaume or Sabine or Gerald."

"If he's as crazy as Tristan says, then he might try to destroy it if you tell him.  Some kind of 'If I can't have her, no one can' thing.  What could you do if that happened?"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 19, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh boy!" Marie smiles widely, but then she frowns, "Do you think Jacen will be safe?"



“Oh, I’m sure he’ll be fine, after all he did manage to earn a place in the musketeers,” Gabriel grins, “So when will Tommy be leaving for the monastery?”


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2008)

Jacen scratches the back of his head uncomfortably.

"My first job is trying to make sure it never comes to that. I'll approach him from the direction of the sun, so he can't see me too clearly, and ask for the stone first and foremost. I've been practicing that one line in Marie's voice, and I think it's fairly convincing...I hope. Once I have it, things get easier."

"But if he makes a move like he's going to destroy it, then I'll have to just try to grab it, or him and try to stop him."

"I will do whatever I have to." He grins and curtsies. "See?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2008)

(ping)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2008)

(huh...is this dying?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 9, 2008)

(OOC: I hope not.  I've been busy enough recently that I haven't had time to do the big update with substantial fast-forwarding that it seems would be appropriate soon.  I can, however, keep the current scenes going a bit longer if people would like, while I wait for the time to go boldly forth.  As such--)



> “Oh, I’m sure he’ll be fine, after all he did manage to earn a place in the musketeers,” Gabriel grins, “So when will Tommy be leaving for the monastery?”




"He's leaving today.  I told him to stop by here and check with us because I was hoping we could accompany him.  He'll be here later this afternoon.  Is that okay?"



> "I will do whatever I have to." He grins and curtsies. "See?"




*Richard laughs.*

"Indeed, so I see.  Keep yours wits about you at all times--according to Tristan, he may seem a buffoon, but his fool's appearance belies his cunning."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2008)

Jacen nods and plucks at the waist of the skirt absently.

"No fool could threaten him like that...not without help," he agrees. Then he glances at Richard.

"This probably seems silly, but I'm curious and it seems like we have a little time. I'd like to know more about this 'leyshar' thing that lady mentioned. I remember it was some kind of monster from tales?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 10, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "He's leaving today.  I told him to stop by here and check with us because I was hoping we could accompany him.  He'll be here later this afternoon.  Is that okay?"



“Sure. It’ll give us a fine reason to move on too, without heading back to the capital. Is the monastery in the same direction our lovely damsel needs to travel, by chance?” Gabriel asks, unable to hold back a chuckle at Jacen’s current situation.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

(just a bump...hoping we're not giving up on it)


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2008)

(sad, meepy pingbump...i has bad feeling about where this is going...)


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2008)

OOC: The waiting does wear on you after a while, doesn't it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2008)

(OOC: I'm not giving up, but--this game requires a significant update to keep going, as I mentioned, and now is crunch time (it's been building up).  It *should* be the case that I suddenly free up on time in about two weeks when class ends)


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

(OOC - Ahh, I apologize then Rystil. You had mentioned it was a big update, but I had no idea until now what the timeframe was. I shan't bother you again for at least 2 weeks then. Sorry if I seemed pushy. )


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2008)

OOC: Oh, Rystil needs a poke from time to time as he often forgets to update us on the fact he's too busy to update us.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2008)

(OOC: Usually when I'm too busy to update on the fact that I'm too busy to update.  But right now I'm not too busy to meta-update, mainly because I'm getting a tiny bit of slack cut for being rather badly sick.  Still have an essay to do though)


----------



## Fenris (May 6, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Usually when I'm too busy to update on the fact that I'm too busy to update.  But right now I'm not too busy to meta-update, mainly because I'm getting a tiny bit of slack cut for being rather badly sick.  Still have an essay to do though)





OOC: I am so glad to be done with grad school. (I say as I have 60 exams and 90 practicals to grade)


----------



## unleashed (May 7, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Usually when I'm too busy to update on the fact that I'm too busy to update.)



OOC:  Perhaps so, but apparently it begins to worry people who haven't played with you as long as I have, and you end up having to make some form of explanation anyway.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: But right now I'm not too busy to meta-update, mainly because I'm getting a tiny bit of slack cut for being rather badly sick.  Still have an essay to do though)



OOC: And these are the things you should drop us a line about when you can, so there's no reason for us pester you while you're recovering.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 6, 2008)

OOC: Hmm, must be time for Rystil's monthly prod, and apparently it's my turn this time.  

So how are things going Rystil? Did the free time you anticipated at the end of classes eventuate, and more importantly are you over your bought of sickness yet?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2008)

(OOC: I'm feeling better and have a bit more time, but the boards are going sloooooow.  I am having serious trouble posting unless I leave each forum open in a separate window so I don't have to navigate.  If it speeds up again after the whole 4e launch thing, I should definitely be good to go)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 7, 2008)

OOC: Yeah, I've noticed the boards are slow and a little unreliable recently ... I had to post something twice yesterday because the first post failed to go through.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey All,

Sorry for the Spam...  I'll make sure he/she/it doesn't come back for that little stunt.

V/R
BS
PbP Mod


----------



## Fenris (Jul 10, 2008)

Brother Shatterstone said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Sorry for the Spam...  I'll make sure he/she/it doesn't come back for that little stunt.
> 
> ...



OOC: Yeah, that was surprising spam. Had to turn off the monitor since my kids were about. Good thing I wasn't at work.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 10, 2008)

OOC: Guess I was lucky enough to miss whatever it was, thanks for that BS.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2008)

(OOC: Yeah, I missed it too while I was in Australia.  And hey, the new ENWorld2 is back to being super fast!  I should be able to update this game very soon--yay!  Probably in the next few days)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 10, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:


> (OOC: Yeah, I missed it too while I was in Australia.  And hey, the new ENWorld2 is back to being super fast!  I should be able to update this game very soon--yay!  Probably in the next few days)



OOC: An update, soon, no I must be seeing things.   So, what were you doing in my backyard Rystil?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2008)

(OOC: Just visiting mostly.  Never went to Victoria though.  Uluru->Alice Springs->Cairns->Brisbane/Gold Coast.  There was also Gen Con Oz, but that was pretty disappointing.  I wound up just playing board games most of the time)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: Ah, sticking to the warmer parts of Australia in winter, can't say I blame you.   Yeah, I might have gone to Gen Con Oz, except there wasn't enough on offer to entice me to make the trip (even if I wasn't unwell, as usual). Though, in hindsight, the warmer weather alone would nearly be enough reason for a trip north.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2008)

(OOC: Ah, makes sense.  Anyway, Fate decided to laugh at me by kicking me off of ENWorld after I promised an update.  I can get on now, but it's slowed down dramatically over the past few minutes, so next time it speeds up, almost definitely tomorrow, there will be an update darnit! (ENWorld, you better not kick me off again now ) )


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2008)

(meep)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: Rystil hasn't been on since the 1st of August, so I can only guess he's been booted again and we'll be waiting until the server issues get sorted out.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 29, 2008)

OOC: Hey Rystil, if you see this could you give us an idea of what's going on?


----------

